# Covid vaccine not so safe? Video of nurse passing out.



## HydroKid239 (Dec 17, 2020)

Nurse Passes Out On Live TV After Taking The Covid Vaccine!


Posted by Thrillz



worldstar.com


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 17, 2020)

this is a great culling. too many males in the grow op


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 18, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Nurse Passes Out On Live TV After Taking The Covid Vaccine!
> 
> 
> Posted by Thrillz
> ...


I mean im getting it. Being scared of a overly dramatic nurse is no biggie. I've been pumped full of all sorts of junk from the military.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 18, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Nurse Passes Out On Live TV After Taking The Covid Vaccine!
> 
> 
> Posted by Thrillz
> ...


I was told today my hospital is one of the first places chosen here in Canada to be pumping out this stuff so I will be asked to take one long before most of the public. I have no interest in this vaccine and have concerns about what it could do down the road. That said I will still get it. I worry more about those I might kill giving them covid than I am about the vaccine. I still don't want it mind you but will take it for the greater good. It just sucks that we are all in this position now.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 18, 2020)

I will take it asap, but I doubt rural areas will get it anytime soon. Honestly, I'm curious how they will even get it to rural areas...maybe special super refrigerated trucks?


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 18, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> I will take it asap, but I doubt rural areas will get it anytime soon. Honestly, I'm curious how they will even get it to rural areas...maybe special super refrigerated trucks?


I mean they talking about most ppl being good to go by March. They already have cyrotrucks for hauling special items.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Give it to me baby


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 18, 2020)

FF


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 18, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I was told today my hospital is one of the first places chosen here in Canada to be pumping out this stuff so I will be asked to take one long before most of the public. I have no interest in this vaccine and have concerns about what it could do down the road. That said I will still get it. I worry more about those I might kill giving them covid than I am about the vaccine. I still don't want it mind you but will take it for the greater good. It just sucks that we are all in this position now.


They can't even release video game consoles that are 100% lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 18, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> They can't even release video game consoles that are 100% lol


Let's just hope when most have been vaccinated that they dont realize it needed more Calmag. After all, this is how many zombie movies start.


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 18, 2020)

Nope nanotechnology vaccine you know made by a computer like no other vaccine in human history. Guess what each bottle has a bar code im sure its safe ill be the guy saying i told those guys it wasnt safe or ill be the guy dying from a chinese produced virus to screw western economies i dunno which death is better lol. Imagine what that can put in those vaccines individual coding with a bar coded bottle and a record who took it? thats the next warfare nanotechnology just do a bit of research before you sheeple into the drs office.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 18, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Nope nanotechnology vaccine you know made by a computer like no other vaccine in human history. Guess what each bottle has a bar code im sure its safe ill be the guy saying i told those guys it wasnt safe or ill be the guy dying from a chinese produced virus to screw western economies i dunno which death is better lol. Imagine what that can put in those vaccines individual coding with a bar coded bottle and a record who took it? thats the next warfare nanotechnology just do a bit of research before you sheeple into the drs office.


Lol, I work in the Dr's office so I won't be sheepling into anywhere. People will have their choice.


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 18, 2020)

doesn't Pfizer make the little blue pill..you'd think they have a stand up reputation


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 18, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Lol, I work in the Dr's office so I won't be sheepling into anywhere. People will have their choice.


Actually i think it will be forced in my career is what ive been told so time will tell so i guess depends where you work


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 18, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Lol, I work in the Dr's office so I won't be sheepling into anywhere. People will have their choice.


I actually know a dr whos not going to take it either


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 18, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> I actually know a dr whos not going to take it either


There will be many who choose not to get it. Nobody will hold a person down and force it on them, it is all choice. I walk through covid filled wings of the 3 hospitals I cover every day, I am going to take the chance even though I am not sure what it could harm. The fact is that I see every day first hand what Covid can do and I am willing to risk it to try to get this thing under control. It's a decision everyone needs to make themselves. I hope people choose wisely for everyone's sake.


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 18, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> There will be many who choose not to get it. Nobody will hold a person down and force it on them, it is all choice. I walk through covid filled wings of the 3 hospitals I cover every day, I am going to take the chance even though I am not sure what it could harm. The fact is that I see every day first hand what Covid can do and I am willing to risk it to try to get this thing under control. It's a decision everyone needs to make themselves. I hope people choose wisely for everyone's sake.


Ya i understand that side too its terrible i lost two good friends from it already!! Like any disease we die from just like in the animal kingdom plagues kill i think the world has too many people too connected i doubt this is the last one we’ll see i think this is just the start as the rogue nations see a way to cripple the world now if they cant nuke em infect em im sure their working on weapons strains right now.


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 18, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Nope nanotechnology vaccine you know made by a computer like no other vaccine in human history. Guess what each bottle has a bar code im sure its safe ill be the guy saying i told those guys it wasnt safe or ill be the guy dying from a chinese produced virus to screw western economies i dunno which death is better lol. Imagine what that can put in those vaccines individual coding with a bar coded bottle and a record who took it? thats the next warfare nanotechnology just do a bit of research before you sheeple into the drs office.


Lol are you a anti vaxxer.


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 18, 2020)

Lordhooha said:


> Lol are you a anti vaxxer.


Lol no im a anti untested vaxxer i even got the hep b vax but this aint your normal vaccine its computer made what a great opportunity to force gene code the world lol


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 18, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Lol no im a anti untested vaxxer i even got the hep b vax but this aint your normal vaccine its computer made what a great opportunity to force gene code the world lol


I mean it’s just mRNA most things are computer generated. Models are created on computers then successful models are then rendered and created and ran. I have some med school before I went for my computer science degree lol.


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 18, 2020)

I got to admit that looked fake. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 18, 2020)

Lordhooha said:


> I mean it’s just mRNA most things are computer generated. Models are created on computers then successful models are then rendered and created and ran. I have some med school before I went for my computer science degree lol.


Lol and its just put out by publicly traded companies i mean their not in it for the money and cant be persuaded with say 400 million dollars from a government or bill gates cepi foundation or anything that u know the greediest people in the world with the most access to cyber information and technology their just in it for the greater good of humanity im sure ... lol.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 18, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> There will be many who choose not to get it. Nobody will hold a person down and force it on them, it is all choice. I walk through covid filled wings of the 3 hospitals I cover every day, I am going to take the chance even though I am not sure what it could harm. The fact is that I see every day first hand what Covid can do and I am willing to risk it to try to get this thing under control. It's a decision everyone needs to make themselves. I hope people choose wisely for everyone's sake.


The possible side-effects from Covid are way worse than what it can be from any of these new vaccines. I'm 66 with mild COPD and don't expect to be offered a jab until summer at the earliest. I'm good with that as it will let me see any bad side-effects that haven't shown up yet.

Let all the Covidiots die and enrich the gene pool!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Lol no im a anti untested vaxxer i even got the hep b vax but this aint your normal vaccine its computer made what a great opportunity to force gene code the world lol


This contains the false premise that computer code can be molecularized and then used on biological humans.
One single well-placed violation of logic builds the whole conspiracist universe.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 18, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> The possible side-effects from Covid are way worse than what it can be from any of these new vaccines. I'm 66 with mild COPD and don't expect to be offered a jab until summer at the earliest. I'm good with that as it will let me see any bad side-effects that haven't shown up yet.
> 
> Let all the Covidiots die and enrich the gene pool!


Yeah, I am on the short list as my main hospital where my office is has been chosen as a distribution point for the vaccine. While I am not as confident there could be no side effects down the road that have not been discovered I can clearly see what Covid can do. For the sake of all those I know I will roll up my sleeve even thought I don't fully trust it. It feels like the logical choice to me but hey, that's just my opinion. I hope others will do the same.


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This contains the false premise that computer code can be molecularized and then used on biological humans.
> One single well-placed violation of logic builds the whole conspiracist universe.


Univ of washington has entire paper on exactly what you say is impossible you know they already have nanotechnology motors? You know they are creating nanotechnology that can go around vaccine rendering them useless and infect the masses. Its not really conspiracy its the future of warfare i just prefer to read up before deciding what to believe i guess to each his own if you feel its fake then its fake to you doesnt bother me to each his own.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Univ of washington has entire paper on exactly what you say is impossible you know they already have nanotechnology motors? You know they are creating nanotechnology that can go around vaccine rendering them useless and infect the masses. Its not really conspiracy its the future of warfare i just prefer to read up before deciding what to believe i guess to each his own if you feel its fake then its fake to you doesnt bother me to each his own.


Ok


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 18, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> The possible side-effects from Covid are way worse than what it can be from any of these new vaccines. I'm 66 with mild COPD and don't expect to be offered a jab until summer at the earliest. I'm good with that as it will let me see any bad side-effects that haven't shown up yet.
> 
> Let all the Covidiots die and enrich the gene pool!


Ya i get it your 66 not having children anymore deff immune compromised. If you get vaccinated youll be safe for a couple months for sure as they dont know how long vaccine will work for but what about in 10 years when it kills everyyone what will people say then o the covidiots all lived and vaccinated are dead i dunno and neither do you i wish there was no covid but im not going to be a trial patient if i die from covid i guess better than from cancer or heart attack or stroke nobody wants to die but every year 54 mil do so its gonna happen. Nobodys getting out alive just how you going is the question lol.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 18, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Ya i get it your 66 not having children anymore deff immune compromised. If you get vaccinated youll be safe for a couple months for sure as they dont know how long vaccine will work for but what about in 10 years when it kills everyyone what will people say then o the covidiots all lived and vaccinated are dead i dunno and neither do you i wish there was no covid but im not going to be a trial patient if i die from covid i guess better than from cancer or heart attack or stroke nobody wants to die but every year 54 mil do so its gonna happen. Nobodys getting out alive just how you going is the question lol.


I think the big issue some have is that Covid is a guaranteed threat that kills people and spreads like wildfire. There is no debate about that, I see it every day. Now those who choose to ignore a real treat for fear of a possible threat are hard to deal with. The concept of risking your life and everyone's around you due to a very real threat for fear that a vaccine might cause an issue down the road is mind boggling. You are right, nobody knows what could happen down the road from this vaccine and it is a very real concern. It is clearly not as threatening as Covid. You don't walk through the gang of hooligans because you are worried their might be someone around the corner if you turn another way.


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 18, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I think the big issue some have is that Covid is a guaranteed threat that kills people and spreads like wildfire. There is no debate about that, I see it every day. Now those who choose to ignore a real treat for fear of a possible threat are hard to deal with. The concept of risking your life and everyone's around you due to a very real threat for fear that a vaccine might cause an issue down the road is mind boggling. You are right, nobody knows what could happen down the road from this vaccine and it is a very real concern. It is clearly not as threatening as Covid. You don't walk through the gang of hooligans because you are worried their might be someone around the corner if you turn another way.


Ok fair enough im not on the front lines like you. Im happy you will sacrifice unknowns for others i hope it works out we all want this gone. Im not trying to undermine how you see it i just see ulterior motives that this opportunity provides evil people in power i wear my mask wash my hands dont go shopping unless absoluty have too just sticking my arm with some unknown to save myself? I have no parents to see here no old or immune compromised people around me i actually think i already had it in feb. I guess well see how it unfolds but i think this is a trial that the world is failing i guess is how i see it and if (which i doubt ) ends is like a horror movie.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> They can't even release video game consoles that are 100% lol


lol apples and oranges


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Univ of washington has entire paper on exactly what you say is impossible you know they already have nanotechnology motors? You know they are creating nanotechnology that can go around vaccine rendering them useless and infect the masses. Its not really conspiracy its the future of warfare i just prefer to read up before deciding what to believe i guess to each his own if you feel its fake then its fake to you doesnt bother me to each his own.


Links for that paper?


I’m severely immunocompromised and I’m BRAVE. I’ll take that shit right away. It’s for myself and the rest of the world.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Dec 19, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Nurse Passes Out On Live TV After Taking The Covid Vaccine!
> 
> 
> Posted by Thrillz
> ...


Problem identified:


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 19, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Univ of washington has entire paper on exactly what you say is impossible you know they already have nanotechnology motors? You know they are creating nanotechnology that can go around vaccine rendering them useless and infect the masses. Its not really conspiracy its the future of warfare i just prefer to read up before deciding what to believe i guess to each his own if you feel its fake then its fake to you doesnt bother me to each his own.


Yes smart dust is a thing it’s been around for a minute. However it’s ready to be used in this arena yet. They don’t have the ability however to render vaccines useless or create anything from your cells. big government doesn’t need to inject with junk to track you or anything. Everyone in the world pretty much has a computer in their pocket that has a million times more processing power that the computers we used to send ppl to the moon in the 60’s. The capability of these devices far exceed what experimental Nano machines will be able to do. Not to mention the vast amount of server and network needs to control and entire world full of robots is well beyond what any current network infrastructure could handle along with everyone streaming porn and Netflix .


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Links for that paper?
> 
> 
> I’m severely immunocompromised and I’m BRAVE. I’ll take that shit right away. It’s for myself and the rest of the world.











The Applications and Implications of Nanotechnology


This article provides an overview of nanotechnology, its applications, and its implications for national security. It then outlines general policy recommendations to mitigate the threats posed by nanotechnology.




www.american.edu


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Links for that paper?
> 
> 
> I’m severely immunocompromised and I’m BRAVE. I’ll take that shit right away. It’s for myself and the rest of the world.


Its actually really opened my eyes i laughed when my dr friend said hes not taking the vaccine because its nanotechnology seriously laughed at him. Later that night i was bored thought i would research it and im like wow i had no idea how advanced it is. I was told by a ex intelligence guy 5 years ago they had listening devices the size of a grain of salt i didnt believe him either but now i see this is far beyond listening.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Its actually really opened my eyes i laughed when my dr friend said hes not taking the vaccine because its nanotechnology seriously laughed at him. Later that night i was bored thought i would research it and im like wow i had no idea how advanced it is. I was told by a ex intelligence guy 5 years ago they had listening devices the size of a grain of salt i didnt believe him either but now i see this is far beyond listening.


I would lol at my dr/drs if anyone of them said that to me. THEN I would find a new one.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I would lol at my dr/drs if anyone of them said that to me. THEN I would find a new one.
> Good luck to you.


Hes able to think freely as with everyone else hes my friend not dr but just cause the gov says its safe makes it safe. Kinda like agent orange lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Hes able to think freely as with everyone else hes my friend not dr but just cause the gov says its safe makes it safe. Kinda like agent orange lol


How long ago, with the agent orange, I mean?

I’m a pharmaceutical engineer. I’ve worked with the fda many times.

Last place I worked was Sanofi. I’m actually educated in the realm of pharmaceuticals and I’m going to take it.

And I’m a free thinker, trust me.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 19, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yeah, I am on the short list as my main hospital where my office is has been chosen as a distribution point for the vaccine. While I am not as confident there could be no side effects down the road that have not been discovered I can clearly see what Covid can do. For the sake of all those I know I will roll up my sleeve even thought I don't fully trust it. It feels like the logical choice to me but hey, that's just my opinion. I hope others will do the same.


This is exactly how medicine and doctors work. They vow to do no harm but then have to consider the cost/benefit ratio for each patient under their care.

OMFG! Think about how bad you would feel when someone dies under your care. Even if you followed every direction and rules and got the dosage 100% correct some people just will die regardless.

It's the same thing with this or any other vaccine.

So far the worst effects are with people that have bad allergic reactions to all sorts of stuff and the usual Epie Pen cure seems to work. This is what I get from news reports like PBS News so I can't prove this.

I'm 66 with mild COPD and totally shredded lungs from almost 60 years of smoking everything that could be smoked. I have NEVER used a crack pipe or one of those butane torches to fire up my little pipe for a tiny hit of pot. We roll our smokes here and used to get cured leaf tobacco from the states but that stopped. We lived 3 miles from the border crossing south of Aldergrove, BC. Me and the kids crossed twice a week. We'd go down to Lynden where I would fill up with gas, buy 2 cartons of Camel Filter 100s that I stuffed under the back seat of my '84 chevy malibu then stop at the dairy on the way back and get a gallon of fresh milk for a buck, 2lb block of cheddar cheese for $4 and a 50¢ ice cream cone for me and my two boys so when we rolled up to Canada Customs I'd hand over the receipt for the dairy when he asked if I had anything to declare.

Move along was the usual response and there's lots more to this story but I zoned out for a while and will have to get back to you later if you want more.

Car searches, drug smuggling and other bits of drama await.


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How long ago, with the agent orange, I mean?
> 
> I’m a pharmaceutical engineer. I’ve worked with the fda many times.
> 
> ...


Ya my sister worked for apo as a biochemist and shes taking it to. I just trust government as much as i trust big pharma and now their in bed together even worse. Cancer probably has long been cured but no money in cures ill tell what their is money in vaccines that require multiple vaccines that only protect 95% so again not really effective so 5 percent gonna die who take it? Whats that 40 million die kinda like 1918 only now its gonna take 20 years to kill the 40?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Ya my sister worked for apo as a biochemist and shes taking it to. I just trust government as much as i trust big pharma and now their in bed together even worse. Cancer probably has long been cured but no money in cures ill tell what their is money in vaccines that require multiple vaccines that only protect 95% so again not really effective so 5 percent gonna die who take it? Whats that 40 million die kinda like 1918 only now its gonna take 20 years to kill the 40?


So you don’t trust your own sister?


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> So you don’t trust your own sister?


No shes never examined the vaccine different if she did i guess its just blind trust in government, i guess i just question motives. I have never thought you know the government always has my best interests i feel opposite whos really pulling the strings for the puppet politicians and whats the agenda? Paranoia i guess or just i cant blind trust in a corrupt system i dunno.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> No shes never examined the vaccine different if she did i guess its just blind trust in government, i guess i just question motives. I have never thought you know the government always has my best interests i feel opposite whos really pulling the strings for the puppet politicians and whats the agenda? Paranoia i guess or just i cant blind trust in a corrupt system i dunno.


But YOU are the government. We chose who we want to speak for us.

I’m not a kid, I’ve been around and honestly, before trump, was this kind of suspicion or paranoia so prevalent in Americans?

I trust myself to investigate and make my own decisions. I don’t let others make them for me. But I’ve been in those facilities and worked amongst the fda. I’m just not afraid and I want my life back.

I see it as my civic duty in someway. Citizen soldier if you will.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Dec 19, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Cancer probably has long been cured


No? Cancer is a huge problem... there ARE certain cures - based ony NANOtechnology. The University of Ulm is experimenting with these... small imunecells outfitted with an micro RF chip, they can be programmed to attack any human cell/tissue - and be turned on/off from afar - but this therapy has a price: half a million. See? Some pay to become the new Borg, all u need is to trust the Hive lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

I forgot to tell you that a friend of mine actually worked on this vaccine. I’d give you his name but I’m not a legal grower.
Good luck and stay well. Wear a mask at least please.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 19, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> No shes never examined the vaccine different if she did i guess its just blind trust in government, i guess i just question motives. I have never thought you know the government always has my best interests i feel opposite whos really pulling the strings for the puppet politicians and whats the agenda? Paranoia i guess or just i cant blind trust in a corrupt system i dunno.


It sure sounds like your sister got the brains in the family.

These new mRNA vaccines were in the works for the last decade and with the huge demand to find something to fight Covid they finally got the funds they needed to push this technology thru.

Every reputable scientist in 200 countries are telling us this shit works so screw the Covidiots and ReTrumplicans that are lying about it.

I'm 66 with shit for lungs and I'll happily follow all the measures I need to so I don't get infected before the vaccines come my way which I believe won't be until Aug- Sept next year if that early.

I have never had a flu shot but don't recall ever having the flu either. Sure not getting one now as with all the protection I'm doing so I don't get Covid makes sure I'm not going to get the flu this year either.

How stupid is it to get a shot for flu this year? If you're stupid enough to walk around defenceless then you might get Covid and the flu which should kill you and remove you from the gene pool and enhance that pool for future generations.

Darwin knew what he was talking about.

 and a better New Year for all of us! Even the anti-vaxxers get my love!


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 19, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Nurse Passes Out On Live TV After Taking The Covid Vaccine!
> 
> 
> Posted by Thrillz
> ...


fake video from antivaxers 



Or it's true and we all fucked


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 19, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> It sure sounds like your sister got the brains in the family.
> 
> These new mRNA vaccines were in the works for the last decade and with the huge demand to find something to fight Covid they finally got the funds they needed to push this technology thru.
> 
> ...


You never cared about the warnings about smoking now your preaching follow the scientists lol


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 19, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> fake video from antivaxers
> 
> 
> 
> Or it's true and we all fucked


Did some digging.. seems like Ms. Nurse is prone to fainting when she feels pain.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 19, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> You never cared about the warnings about smoking now your preaching follow the scientists lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2020)

plenty of people pass out during vaccines, blood draws etc, its not covid specific more white coat syndrome and fear


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 22, 2020)

Just finished setting up Covid vaccination clinic in my main hospital, first person due to get the vaccine in 1 hour. Here is hoping this is a turning point for this nightmare.


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 22, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Just finished setting up Covid vaccination clinic in my main hospital


you or they ?


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 22, 2020)

don't smoke the vaccine 





just saying


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 22, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> you or they ?


I just finished but I was not the only one involved, many hands on this from many departments. Not sure when I get the vaccine, first are the staff from long term care homes and very vulnerable folk. Not sure what the order is for all the staff here in the hospital, it will just depend on how quick the doses arrive.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 22, 2020)

Just got to watch the first vaccine given to a young lady who works in a long term care home after 2 armed guards brought in the medication. She was a real good sport about all the people taking pics and watching. Here is hoping this is the start to better days. Clearly this is going to take a long time but those long journeys always begin with that first step.


----------



## guitarguy10 (Dec 22, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Nope nanotechnology vaccine you know made by a computer like no other vaccine in human history. Guess what each bottle has a bar code im sure its safe ill be the guy saying i told those guys it wasnt safe or ill be the guy dying from a chinese produced virus to screw western economies i dunno which death is better lol. Imagine what that can put in those vaccines individual coding with a bar coded bottle and a record who took it? thats the next warfare nanotechnology just do a bit of research before you sheeple into the drs office.


You and almost everyone else in the civilized world probably walks around with a portable microphone, camera, light sensor, accelerometer, GPS etc. in their pocket and you are worried about some sci-fi sounding 'bar coded nanotechnology'?

Where were you when Edward Snowden exposed the US government of mass surveilling the US population? That they are likely still undertaking against their population? They are spying on you right now and have been for years, and ppl volunteer it by blindly accepting TOS on apps that access things they should never need to. 

Why all of a sudden is everyone afraid of some bizarre and impractical sci-fi nano spying technology when for years now people voluntarily walk around with spying devices in their pockets and their government has been completely exposed of mass surveiling them? Is it just that your phone is too convenient, can't give it up?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 22, 2020)

guitarguy10 said:


> You and almost everyone else in the civilized world probably walks around with a portable microphone, camera, light sensor, accelerometer, GPS etc. in their pocket and you are worried about some sci-fi sounding 'bar coded nanotechnology'?
> 
> Where were you when Edward Snowden exposed the US government of mass surveilling the US population? That they are likely still undertaking against their population? They are spying on you right now and have been for years, and ppl volunteer it by blindly accepting TOS on apps that access things they should never need to.
> 
> Why all of a sudden is everyone afraid of some bizarre and impractical sci-fi nano spying technology when for years now people voluntarily walk around with spying devices in their pockets and their government has been completely exposed of mass surveiling them? Is it just that your phone is too convenient, can't give it up?


There's no tracking/surveillance device in the shots. It's a tiny explosive charge. This way they can kill you when you step out of line from travelling between home and work and home and work and home and work and home and work and home and work...


----------



## WordzCatz (Dec 23, 2020)

I love pharmaceutical corporations now. I always had this distrust of corporations that lobby the government but now that we had a good government while this went down I rest assured that this is an excellent idea.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 31, 2021)

Ok. So sheeple are going to sheeple. Its what you do. But wild anti vax 'conspiracy' theories aside, Lets look at some 100% facts. Which can be verified if you check.

First; the death rate is very very low. 1 percent.

Not only this but they are mislabeling death certs and hospital admissions to bump these figures up. Why?

Why are academics citing real rational concerns about the covid 19 discourse and new vacinne being cencored all over msm?
Now looking back, we all wondered why yahoo disabled comments just before this all started.
They are imposing massive censorship akin to n korea on all citizens, why?

They are claiming flu has all but disappeared, why?

But

The biggest two questions you need to ask yourself

Every western leader /elite have been outspoken in the last few years on the need to depopulate , with gates saying we need to shave billions from the population. So, why are they so concerned with 'saving' everyones life??? It would seem to me a disease outbrake would serve their philosophy nicely, but here they are making sure that every man woman and child in africa doesnt fall victim to the deadly 1 percent morbidity rate virus. Give me a break.

Finally ask yourself. Look deep within. Do you trust the govt and do you really want or need to put an untrialled experimental drug into your veins because they told you so.


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 14, 2021)

My wife is a nurse in a Covid ward in San Francisco
She’s had her vaccinations and she’s still alive
Covid is not joke,

I just signed up for my shot,waiting
In line like everyone else,when it first hit sf my wife and other nurses and doctors were staying in hotels
So they wouldn’t spread it to families and loved ones

I hardly seen her for a while
Be safe


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 14, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> My wife is a nurse in a Covid ward in San Francisco
> She’s had her vaccinations and she’s still alive
> Covid is not joke,
> 
> ...


I hear you brother. I work in 3 hospitals and visit more areas than any other hospital employee but here in Canada we are not getting vaccines yet as they have been reserved for long term care homes and Indian reserves. I am still above most people on the list, can't wait for this nightmare to end. I personally am tired of being in emerg wards, covid wards and all other covid centers., This is going to be the year we put this nightmare behind us. Thank your wife for her service for me.


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 14, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I hear you brother. I work in 3 hospitals and visit more areas than any other hospital employee but here in Canada we are not getting vaccines yet as they have been reserved for long term care homes and Indian reserves. I am still above most people on the list, can't wait for this nightmare to end. I personally am tired of being in emerg wards, covid wards and all other covid centers., This is going to be the year we put this nightmare behind us. Thank your wife for her service for me.


I’m sure I’ll have to wait for months for the shot,but their going to be giving front line workers the shot now here which is people that work in supermarkets,restaurants stuff like that,so I fit in there working as a butcher since
I have to work with the public,me and
My wife didn’t even sleep in the same bed for the first few months I slept in the living room with the dogs I wasn’t taking any chances lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 14, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> I’m sure I’ll have to wait for months for the shot,but their going to be giving front line workers the shot now here which is people that work in supermarkets,restaurants stuff like that,so I fit in there working as a butcher since
> I have to work with the public,me and
> My wife didn’t even sleep in the same bed for the first few months I slept in the living room with the dogs I wasn’t taking any chances lol


I feel your pain brother. This is the year we put this bullshit behind us all.


----------



## punchwhiterightside (Mar 2, 2021)

There's not any vaccine in the world even not disease they are killing to peoples with name Corona Virus Dieses


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 2, 2021)

punchwhiterightside said:


> There's not any vaccine in the world even not disease they are killing to peoples with name Corona Virus Dieses


What?


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Give it to me baby


Aha aha


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 2, 2021)

"Covid is not a joke"

Verified recovery rate of +99.5%

Its a con. A massive con. People die of respiratory diseases all the time, in the 10s of thousands. Just isnt bundled together as one illness and hyped up by the media.

The pcr tests by their own admission are useless. They only detect fragments, they have found positive results on food and household items .

Wake up to the lie. Just another big pharma ploy. Make billions selling vacinnes, and trillions with the illness they will eventually cause. And it will sterilise and kill people off nicely too. Win win win for a pharmaceutical shareholder with a depopulation agenda


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 2, 2021)

What part did you not like?

The truth that 99.5 percent of people recover with no vaccine?

Or the truth that they are lumping all respiratory disease deaths and then some as 1 big lie. ?

Or the truth that pharma wants to pump you full of poisons to continue milking money for another century to come?

Go look at the official death records. There is no excess deaths!

fact fact fact facts!!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 2, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> "Covid is not a joke"
> 
> Verified recovery rate of +99.5%
> 
> ...


You know what dumbass, I work in 3 hospitals and wish moronic dipshits and their conperisy theories would just crawl into their holes and wait for the grownups to take care of this. 2,557,969 deaths yet there are still those calling this a hoax, what the fuck is wrong with you.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 2, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> You know what dumbass, I work in 3 hospitals and wish moronic dipshits and their conperisy theories would just crawl into their holes and wait for the grownups to take care of this. 2,557,969 deaths yet there are still those calling this a hoax, what the fuck is wrong with you.


Please show me the death statistics and point out how they differ to any other year , please show me the spike, show me the pandemic in figures.

Once again and for the last damn time.
Comparible numbers of people die of pneumonia, viral and bacterial, flu etc etc every single year.

Unless you can show me what i already know you cant, just shut up. In fact, people like you who can't see it, are more than worthy of being depopulated.

They arent even doing a good job of it and still you morons lap it up

Heres bill gates 




Heres bill on twitter getting his shot




Not even a good body double ffs
Get a grip


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 2, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> Please show me the death statistics and point out how they differ to any other year , please show me the spike, show me the pandemic in figures.
> 
> Once again and for the last damn time.
> Comparible numbers of people die of pneumonia, viral and bacterial, flu etc etc every single year.
> ...


Wow, 114,000,000 cases with 2,544,000 deaths and that number has gone up. This is from a new virus, how the fuck does that matter against pneumonia or any other previous threat? These deaths are on top of those threats already out there. So over 2.5 million die from a new threat that did not exist 2 years ago and you figure this is ok. You likely wouldn't know a fact if it punched you in the face. After being face to face with this in Covid wards at my work for a year stupid people really piss me off.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 2, 2021)

Are you really this stupid?

Go look at the figures? They tend to look around the same every year .

If there were a pandemic these millions of deaths would be on top of the usual numbers but they are not, the figures remain the same, why is that?

Also ,why is there now a growing number in the 1000s probably more, of families claiming covid on a family members death cert ,when it was anything but ... 

You sound.like a state puppet complicit in the lie


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Mar 2, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> What part did you not like?
> 
> The truth that 99.5 percent of people recover with no vaccine?
> 
> ...


I just got out of the hospital. My lungs are scarred, I had kidney issues, a fever of 102, tired all the damn time now, can't taste, can't smell and generally hate assholes like you who are making this pandemic a fucking nightmare.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 2, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I just got out of the hospital. My lungs are scarred, I had kidney issues, a fever of 102, tired all the damn time now, can't taste, can't smell and generally hate assholes like you who are making this pandemic a fucking nightmare.



Sure you do. Or maybe you just had a viral pneumonia and a double dose of fear and poor medical care. The mind is an amazing thing. Ever hear of hypnosis.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 2, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> Are you really this stupid?
> 
> Go look at the figures? They tend to look around the same every year .
> 
> ...


So you figure that everyone wearing masks and being under stay at home orders with millions of businesses closed would not have lowered the numbers for other things? Of course you don't. Cases of pneumonia, viral and bacterial, flu and other things have been almost non existent because of Covid lock downs, not hard to figure out. People like you are the reason so many have died. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 2, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> So you figure that everyone wearing masks and being under stay at home orders with millions of businesses closed would not have lowered the numbers for other things? Of course you don't. Cases of pneumonia, viral and bacterial, flu and other things have been almost non existent because of Covid lock downs, not hard to figure out. People like you are the reason so many have died. You should be ashamed of yourself.


So its only covid and not any other bacteria and viruses Killing people because of lockdown.
And there we have it ladies and gents.
Im done ,go get your shot ,say hi to cancer for me in 20 yrs


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 2, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> So its only covid and not any other bacteria and viruses Killing people because of lockdown.
> And there we have it ladies and gents.
> Im done ,go get your shot ,say hi to cancer for me in 20 yrs


So reading comprehension is not your thing either, who would have guessed. I am not saying that Covid is the only thing killing people. Too many assholes out there ignoring the threat and while they do they spread all the things you speak of. The precautions enacted for Covid have drastically curved deaths from other things among the intelligent people that have been following proper precautions. The stupid are still dying due to their own ignorance as well as those the stupid infect due to their ignorance. The 2.5 million plus deaths from Covid are a NEW threat. People like you are already a cancer working their best to destroy the world. Stick you head back up your backside and believe what you want, I will still be in the hospitals every day doing my part to protect everyone. Even you.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 2, 2021)

The last time I watched GMTV Peirce Morgan was going on about how efficacious different types of vaccines are alleged to be, some alleged as low as 8% 
I've then heard figures of 90% and everything in between so now I don't what to believe. 

I have faith in modern science so I've no problem with getting the vaccine but my confidence in it isn't great, I'm taking in hope more than expectation, I don't subscribe to government conspiracy theories but when there millions involved they'll tell you anything, fishmongers don't shout rotten kippers lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 2, 2021)

*114,000,000 cases with 2,544,000 deaths is 2.23% since you can't seem to do math. That's 2.23% of 114,000,000 people. You are right about one thing, those numbers are too low, you can bet the numbers are higher as many 3rd world countries can't get all their numbers. Buy hey, don't let reality worry you. Come to a hospital, ignore the droplet warning signs and by all means go hug a covid patient. *


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 2, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> The last time I watched GMTV Peirce Morgan was going on about how efficacious different types of vaccines are alleged to be, some alleged as low as 8%
> I've then heard figures of 90% and everything in between so now I don't what to believe.
> 
> I have faith in modern science so I've no problem with getting the vaccine but my confidence in it isn't great, I'm taking in hope more than expectation, I don't subscribe to government conspiracy theories but when there millions involved they'll tell you anything, fishmongers don't shout rotten kippers lol


I get it, I don't want a vaccine. It's about weighing the positives and negatives. The virus is a real in your face threat, the vaccine might be an issue down the road. We have been faced with this before. 1967 the world took on Small Pox. They created a vaccine and got it out there to the point where we basically wiped out small pox. This is no different. I don't hear of anyone dying from the Small Pox vaccine including myself. People get a flu vaccine every year, nobody is dying from that. While putting anything foreign into ones body has it's risks I still think the reward is worth it under the circumstances.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 2, 2021)

this is like arguing with a politician.

First off they are fudging the numbers on purpose. They shouldnt have to nor is it even ethical or legal.

Step 1 ,take a testing kit which is so sensitive it records false positive all day long.

Step 2 give everyone this test whether they need it or not and of course youre going to have big figures. 

Step 3 put covid on peoples death cert whether it was covid or not.. yeh sounds legit. Yeah the figures check out.

Only they cant hide the fact that there are no excess deaths overall and therefore ,..no pandemic. 

This is another flu variant simple

Hug a covid patient, ? 

And possiblly develop a mild illness which i have nearly 100% chance of being ok?

No thanks, id rather play it safe and wait for my shot of untested, new dna modifying chemicals


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 2, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> this is like arguing with a politician.
> 
> First off they are fudging the numbers on purpose. They shouldnt have to nor is it even ethical or legal.
> 
> ...


How did you do in the Tide pod challenge after they got the gorilla glue out of your hair? It is not a flu variant, wrong again. It has some flu like symptoms, that's where the similarities end.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 2, 2021)

Anyone against 5G lol

Some dosey cunts bunrt down a 4g mast, you couldn't make it up!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 2, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Anyone against 5G lol


LOL, no. Besides I hear it is a conspiracy theory, it's 4G, they just changed the number to charge more.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 2, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> "Covid is not a joke"
> 
> Verified recovery rate of +99.5%
> 
> ...


Shite, utter utter shite


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 2, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> Are you really this stupid?
> 
> Go look at the figures? They tend to look around the same every year .
> 
> ...


My brother died a few days ago from covid, can you do me a favour, go and put your head up your arse mate.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 2, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> My brother died a few days ago from covid, can you do me a favour, go and put your head up your arse mate.


Sorry for your loss man, seriously. That sucks. My thumbs up was for the second half of your comment so you don't misunderstand.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Mar 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> But YOU are the government. We chose who we want to speak for us.
> 
> I’m not a kid, I’ve been around and honestly, before trump, was this kind of suspicion or paranoia so prevalent in Americans?
> 
> ...


If you weren’t afraid, you wouldn’t be taking an experimental “vaccine”.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 2, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> What part did you not like?
> 
> The truth that 99.5 percent of people recover with no vaccine?
> 
> ...


Fact is people we love are dead FACT,
I could certainly go and find bs on the internet have you been to hospitals have you met the people whose loved ones have died, they've gone, they ain't going ******* pop out of a box and say hey I was joking I'm here, loved ones are dead people are dying daily hourly by the minute whilst you sit there typing argghh, and breathe, count to ten, say the lord's prayer backwards, and move on, there is an ignore button.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 2, 2021)

I am so sick of seeing this every day. Feel like telling this guy or his family he died from fake news?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 2, 2021)

Anti Vaxxers / Anti maskers can take the risk .... i’m not.
If they prefer embracing death or fucked up long haul symptoms, so be it.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Anti Vaxxers / Anti maskers can take the risk .... i’m not.
> If they prefer embracing death or fucked up long haul symptoms, so be it.


I don't really care if they drive straight into a wall, it's those around them they hurt I am concerned with. These anti whatever's should be dealt with by natural selection, sadly the very people that have protected these morons from extinction are the very ones they will end up killing.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 2, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> Sure you do. Or maybe you just had a viral pneumonia and a double dose of fear and poor medical care. The mind is an amazing thing. Ever hear of hypnosis.


Maybe what you need is for Covid to hit you where it hurts! I'm sorry... but then again I'm not. You need a reality check. 
Here's to pullin short straws


----------



## Celts are here (Mar 2, 2021)

Remember my wife tell me the start of her shift at the hospital she had to go get body bags,so yeah


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 3, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> Remember my wife tell me the start of her shift at the hospital she had to go get body bags,so yeah


Yeh im pretty sure people die in hospital on a daily basis since forever


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 3, 2021)

CBA with ya mate. I forgot your a genetic engineer a doctor and a renowned physist, oops my bad you read the interweb a lot, wikignome


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 3, 2021)

Cgaf tbh


----------



## Eastownclan (Mar 3, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I was told today my hospital is one of the first places chosen here in Canada to be pumping out this stuff so I will be asked to take one long before most of the public. I have no interest in this vaccine and have concerns about what it could do down the road. That said I will still get it. I worry more about those I might kill giving them covid than I am about the vaccine. I still don't want it mind you but will take it for the greater good. It just sucks that we are all in this position now.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 3, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> Cgaf tbh


and I DGAF TBF Morris ****ndancer


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 3, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> and I DGAF TBF Morris ****ndancer


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 3, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> View attachment 4842700


Been there done that, all what you have done I've done , ya wooly


----------



## Celts are here (Mar 3, 2021)

I love the anti vaccine people soon as they get sick they start a go fund me lol,bunch of morons


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 3, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> Believe what you want man.
> 
> Up until now anti vax people havent needed to be vocal about it. Why would we, its a fundamental human right what we do with our bodies. But now we have the brainwashed sheep jumping in telling us we have little choice.
> Fuck anyone who says i have no choice.
> ...


No, fuck anyone that puts themselves above all others. You want to go without, no problem, don't live among other people. That's your right. You don't get it both ways. You don't get to stay around everyone else when you become a danger. You are right, it's your body, get it away from everyone else.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 3, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> No, fuck anyone that puts themselves above all others. You want to go without, no problem, don't live among other people. That's your right. You don't get it both ways. You don't get to stay around everyone else when you become a danger. You are right, it's your body, get it away from everyone else.



If you have it and i dont, explain the danger please


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 3, 2021)

I remember doing all this writing arguing conspiracy stuff when I was under 30, I should of done what I said yesterday ignored the wooly


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 3, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> I remember doing all this writing arguing conspiracy stuff when I was under 30, I should of done what I said yesterday ignored the wooly


Conspiracy or not though

Answer the question.

If we are standing in a room, you and your family have a vaccine ,mine dont.

Whats the problem ?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 3, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> Conspiracy or not though
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> ...


Simple, viruses mutate when allowed to live. By allowing yourself to be vulnerable you give the virus a chance to evolve to possibly not respond to the vaccine. Than you endanger millions working so hard to end it. As I said, you have every right to not take it, it's a choice, as is the rest us not allowing dangerous people to live among us.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 3, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> But they have clearly said already the vaccine does not prevent this.
> 
> Therefore unvaccinated and vaccinated makes no difference to the lifecycle of viruses.
> 
> And to the original point the best it can do is lessen disease symptoms, if it even does that. Sogo get it if it makes you feel safer, the only danger is unvaccinated people dying from it , and thats their choice


With no unprotected hosts there is no place for the virus to mutate. I dont agree, you are just being selfish. Go live someplace by yourselves if you want to ignore what ot takes to stay with society, your choice and will stay that way until you decide to endanger me and my family. Than it becomes bigger than you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> What part did you not like?
> 
> The truth that 99.5 percent of people recover with no vaccine?
> 
> ...


And ancient aliens are real get over yourself


----------



## Moldy (Mar 4, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> Nurse Passes Out On Live TV After Taking The Covid Vaccine!
> 
> 
> Posted by Thrillz
> ...


Ah shit. If I can hit up lsd and coke as a kid this sure the hell won't hurt me.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 4, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> Its not just me . There are millions of people who reject john d rockefellers model of healthcare.
> Pumping people full of vacinnes and pharmaceutical drugs is a new thing believe it or not..your ancestors managed to get your genes to about the 1930s ,through real pandemics, without a cocktail of drugs.
> Maybe you will wake up some day and realise health is big business, and making people chronically ill is big profit. You think these people care about you? Anyone but their own, nope. Can guarantee you they don't inject themselves with that shit.


Our ancestors just died, plain and simple. They also had 1/3 the life expectancy. So do you think the vaccine started in 1967 that eradicated Small Pox was a scam? There is no arguing that big pharma are a bunch of leeches, that's no argument. Yes some of them care about you, not all, but some. I don't need to wake up, it's you that seem buried in conspiracy theories. I work in a hospital and get first hand knowledge, not just shit I read in the news or watch on tv. I know there are millions of people that don't believe but hey, there are also those who put gorilla glue in their hair and eat tide pods. It's the rest of us that protect those morons. You didn't think all human life was inelegant did you?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 4, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> What part of 'they have told us the vaccine does not prevent tramsmission ' do you not get? Feel like im banging my head against a wall here. They are bringing out ridiculous new place name variants every few weeks.
> that is in itself a joke.
> What you are suggesting is i and millions of others dont deserve to live if we dont submit to a medical experiment. Because thats clearly what it is. You sound deranged tbh, completely mindfucked. But its ok i dont blame you. Youre in the majority unfortunately.
> 
> ...


I feel like you have banged your head against the wall a ton, that might explain your thinking. Now you are taking about Bill Gates. Wow


----------



## Celts are here (Mar 4, 2021)

My wife is a nurse she’s had the vaccine and didn’t pass out lol thousands of people have had it
And didn’t pass out,

I have puff the dragon or what ever his name on block,you just can’t talk to some people
Doug


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I feel like you have banged your head against the wall a ton, that might explain your thinking. Now you are taking about Bill Gates. Wow


Oh wow imagine talking about the richest man on the planet who has hundreds of billions invested in the WHO , pharma, vaccine programs. 
Go look at his record in india, or maybe have a look at the pandemic simulation carried out gates foundations john hopkins oct 2019

Too much reading, too much thinking, turn on the tv and let politicians tell you whats going on.

Jeezz


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 4, 2021)

I took the vaccine a week ago.........................................and died later that night.

I came back the next day...........................as a zombie. A weed smoking zombie.

I have eaten all of my neighbors right next door to me over the last 3 days.

...................................and I just smoked more weed. I'm hungry again


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 4, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I'm still hungry


Sounds like youre done for lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 4, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> Amusing..
> 
> The risk of immediate death is there and has actually killed a lot of people already.
> 
> ...


There are also doctors turning womans breasts into giant fish tanks. Not all doctors are good doctors.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2021)

About the same. Of time line we were in the midst of dealing with polio so I was that a scam to s*** I remember standing in line at the school waiting to get my shot got the part pot marks on my arm to prove it


----------



## Celts are here (Mar 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> About the same. Of time line we were in the midst of dealing with polio so I was that a scam to s*** I remember standing in line at the school waiting to get my shot got the part pot marks on my arm to prove it


We got the sugar lump with the polio medicine as kids in Ireland 
I remember getting the BCG shot as a kid I still have a scar from it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> We got the sugar lump with the polio medicine as kids in Ireland
> I remember getting the BCG shot as a kid I still have a scar from it


I remember thinking that the device that they were coming at me with looks like a phaser gun from Star Trek


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 4, 2021)

Just use the ignore button never feed a nutters drama, and to the tit 
“Everyone has the right to be stupid, but you are abusing the privilege.”


----------



## Celts are here (Mar 5, 2021)

I get my first shot this Tuesday


----------



## Destroyer of chairs (Mar 9, 2021)

Gonna wait a while before I take that shot lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 10, 2021)

April 1st I get mine, I don't know if history is taking the piss.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 19, 2021)

Got the Moderna vaccine today at the va eat ass covid lol


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 19, 2021)

People are still stupid?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2021)

Got moderna today too at VA .... non issue. No light streaks , pant shitting or seeing leprechauns.....

They got me in without issue , minor sore arm ( like a sock to arm ) .... antivaxxers *and *antimaskers *are the true guinea pigs. *
Without those idiots , we couldn’t can track the morbidity in the wild , new pathogenic variants ( yes variations of host virus happens. )
So , I say to those conspiracy fools ..... picture the dead ..... picture them motion to you to come join them.

Fuck Covid .... injection made my joint taste better.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Got moderna today too at VA .... non issue. No light streaks , pant shitting or seeing leprechauns.....
> 
> They got me in without issue , minor sore arm ( like a sock to arm ) .... antivaxxers *and *antimaskers *are the true guinea pigs. *
> Without those idiots , we couldn’t can track the morbidity in the wild , new pathogenic variants ( yes variations of host virus happens. )
> ...


My va stuck a sticker on mine that looks like they printed out lol. I had zero issues with mine as well. I told them if they haven’t killed me yet what’s this going to hurt lol.
the antivax and anti mask people are morons that’s all it comes down too honestly. the Biothrax they gave me not, 1 but 3 full series of it twice what a normal human would get (my corpsman was a slut so she didn’t keep good records) that made my joints feel like they were on fire and such. If that didn’t kill me then I say fuck the COVID and its vaccine it aint got shit on me lol.


----------



## Eastownclan (Apr 2, 2021)

Got my first Pfizer shot on Tuesday. I was a little tired and sore on Wednesday but fine after that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

First Pfizer jab today, didn't hurt and I feel fine, most people say that the arm gets a bit more sore with the second jab, because the immune system is primed and ready for action by round two.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> The mrna is what helps strains mutate, So quick to pass judgement on people with critical thinking skills . When in all reality you people getting the shots are the true guinea pigs .Mass inoculation of people with an untested drugs is not smart by any means . I rely on my immune system like it was intended to be ,also i am not in the age bracket to where the china flu would affect me. My wife is a rn and has worked the entire scandimic , when the news said the numbers where crazy high , they had zero patients. So tell yourself whatever makes you feel better .Lets see what happens in a few years to people who received the Inoculation ..


You are part of the problem, not the solution. This is your first post on this site, a conspiracy theory that you pulled out of your ass. If it wasn't for the fact that the new variants are kid killers and more contagious, I wouldn't give a fuck if Darwin dealt with you, but adults need to get vaccinated to protect kids who can't be for many months while safety studies are conducted. Your spread of disinformation and baseless conspiracy theories are helping to kill kids.
*J-OINTS*
New Member · 42
Joined Feb 15, 2021

Perhaps you had better provide some evidence and a citation for the source of this "information"? Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence though.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 24, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> The mrna is what helps strains mutate, So quick to pass judgement on people with critical thinking skills . When in all reality you people getting the shots are the true guinea pigs .Mass inoculation of people with an untested drugs is not smart by any means . I rely on my immune system like it was intended to be ,also i am not in the age bracket to where the china flu would affect me. My wife is a rn and has worked the entire scandimic , when the news said the numbers where crazy high , they had zero patients. So tell yourself whatever makes you feel better .Lets see what happens in a few years to people who received the Inoculation ..


Here we go again ffs.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 24, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> The mrna is what helps strains mutate, So quick to pass judgement on people with critical thinking skills . When in all reality you people getting the shots are the true guinea pigs .Mass inoculation of people with an untested drugs is not smart by any means . I rely on my immune system like it was intended to be ,also i am not in the age bracket to where the china flu would affect me. My wife is a rn and has worked the entire scandimic , when the news said the numbers where crazy high , they had zero patients. So tell yourself whatever makes you feel better .Lets see what happens in a few years to people who received the Inoculation ..


So you haven't lost any loved ones then, it's a big scam,.my arse, I've lost a few family members, our country it's hospitals were jam packed, the nurses were crying on the way home, having mental breakdowns, I don't think I've seen a NHS nurse say this is a scam, believe me I would very much pay attention if this was said. Bah humbug sir.


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Apr 24, 2021)

@J-OINTS 1 post. a response to a political thread = troll.

I really just don't understand these people. have they nothing better to do? nothing positive they can add to the world around them? Are they so buthurt that they've gotta try to bring the rest of us down with them? Whatta bunch of fucknuts! Hahahahaha....


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 24, 2021)

Been there done that got the t-shirt also went down the rabbit hole Rob Anybody.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 24, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Been there some that got the t-shirt also went down the rabbit hole Rob Anybody.



Aww c'mon.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> The mrna is what helps strains mutate, So quick to pass judgement on people with critical thinking skills . When in all reality you people getting the shots are the true guinea pigs .Mass inoculation of people with an untested drugs is not smart by any means . I rely on my immune system like it was intended to be ,also i am not in the age bracket to where the china flu would affect me. My wife is a rn and has worked the entire scandimic , when the news said the numbers where crazy high , they had zero patients. So tell yourself whatever makes you feel better .Lets see what happens in a few years to people who received the Inoculation ..


The first sentence is false. It likely came from a politically-driven science liar site, such as Project Veritas, Natural News or Children’s Health Defense.

These sites exist to make money by feeding the vaccine-disinclined precisely what they want to hear, even as the sites know they are propagating a pack of consequential lies.

Protip: don’t claim a capacity for critical thought if you can’t be bothered to dig down to peer-reviewed primary sources.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Covid vaccines create legal immunity, for the manufacturers.


Speaking of Morons... another guy worried about his estate's ability to sue. 

Perhaps Joe should indemnify anybody who dies from the vaccines with a million bucks, just to put your tiny mind at ease. He could even pay out those few women who had the rare blood condition, the one doctors know how to recognize and treat, reducing the risks of the AZ vaccine down to almost none. That's what the pause was for, a careful review of the new real world data and educating doctors about the condition and how to treat it successfully.

You are part of the solution or part of the problem and if it wasn't for the fact that kids who can't be vaccinated yet are getting the new strains and dying, I'd let Darwin deal with ya.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe should indemnify anybody who dies from the vaccines with a million bucks


of his own money ?


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 24, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> ya ok man believe what you will . I never said anything about trump .I love he lives in your head rent free ..I rather have America first than whatever biden is doing . Don't forget your follow up shots ,those are also untested .Not FDA approved .. Maybe y'all should put the pipe down . You still get the china virus with the shot , you still pass it on to other people .There is no logical reason to get it,Maybe if you are over 70 then fuck it right .


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 24, 2021)

What's so Epoch about ultra far right and Falun Gong, I'm sure there's a word for you but I've just remembered we only have so many fucks to give, and you can do a flying one mate.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 24, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> China virus is caused by mutating mrna virus . Who didn't do their research . I am more of an EPOCH times kinda guy ,Nothing wrong with project veritas exposing corrupt people . People saying we are part of the problem not the solution when they don't know the question.


Wish there was a yawn emoji in the like or a tin foil pyramid hat or something.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> China virus is caused by mutating mrna virus . Who didn't do their research . I am more of an EPOCH times kinda guy ,Nothing wrong with project veritas exposing corrupt people . People saying we are part of the problem not the solution when they don't know the question.


Thank you for making your position clear.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 24, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> The mrna is what helps strains mutate, So quick to pass judgement on people with *critical thinking skills* . When in all reality you people getting the shots are the true guinea pigs .Mass inoculation of people with an untested drugs is not smart by any means . I rely on my immune system like it was intended to be ,also i am not in the age bracket to where the china flu would affect me. My wife is a rn and has worked the entire scandimic , when the news said the numbers where crazy high , they had zero patients. So tell yourself whatever makes you feel better .Lets see what happens in a few years to people who received the Inoculation ..


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 24, 2021)

> . *Nope nor has anyone i know*/QUOTE]
> 
> You sound fully informed.


Btw you may get a dose, or does you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> ya ok man believe what you will . I never said anything about trump .I love he lives in your head rent free ..I rather have America first than whatever biden is doing . Don't forget your follow up shots ,those are also untested .Not FDA approved ..Where are all the bodies in third world countries,skid row ,homeless shelters? Maybe y'all should put the pipe down . You still get the china virus with the shot , you still pass it on to other people .No kids are dying you are spreading false news . Just like the riots are peaceful .You guys are a special kinda stupid .There is no logical reason to get it,Maybe if you are over 70 then fuck it right .


Maybe you should STFU about things you know nothing about and stuff your bullshit agenda. Here is some "fake news" for you, it's not your turd of choice but not much legitimate news is. The Brazilian variant is in North America as is the UK variant which is now the dominate strain and infects children. Brazil has their own version of Trump another asshole who is killing his own citizens with bullshit and incompetence.

Why would someone come on here and make a fucking fool of themselves on the first post?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Why are so many babies dying of Covid-19 in Brazil? - BBC News
*Why are so many babies dying of Covid-19 in Brazil?*
*More than a year into the pandemic, deaths in Brazil are now at their peak. But despite the overwhelming evidence that Covid-19 rarely kills young children, in Brazil 1,300 babies have died from the virus. One doctor refused to test Jessika Ricarte's one-year-old son for Covid, saying his symptoms did not fit the profile of the virus. Two months later he died of complications from the disease.*

After two years of trying, and failed fertility treatments, teacher Jessika Ricarte had all but given up on having a family. Then she fell pregnant with Lucas.
"His name comes from luminous. And he was a light in our life. He showed that happiness was much more than we imagined," she says.

She first suspected something was wrong when Lucas, always a good eater, lost his appetite.

At first Jessika wondered if he was teething. Lucas's godmother, a nurse, suggested that he might just have a sore throat. But after he developed a fever, then fatigue and slightly laboured breathing, Jessika took him to hospital, and asked for him to be tested for Covid.

Where Covid Kills the Young: Brazil Shows What May Await Others - Bloomberg 

*Where Covid Kills the Young: Brazil Shows What May Await Others*

People in their 20s and 30s are leaving hospitals in body bags
Some have to work, others don’t grasp the depth of the risk
"Like in most countries, the pandemic in Brazil hit the elderly and immuno-compromised first and hardest. But in the past couple of months, the nation that has stood out as nearly a worst-case-scenario for caseloads, deaths and public policy, has shown where the global plague may be headed: for the young. "

"In March, 3,405 Brazilians aged 30 to 39 died from Covid, almost four times the number in January. Among those in their 40s, there were about 7,170 fatalities, up from 1,840, and for those 20-29, deaths jumped to 880 from 245. Those under 59 now account for more than a third of Covid deaths in Brazil, according to research firm Lagom Data. As the elderly get vaccinated, their deaths have fallen by half".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> haha which
> 
> Ya your right but big pharma has immunity from anything it dose to you .you cannot sue . Thats funny i should be dead i haven't wore a mask this whole time . Wife deals with "china virus positive" all the time .. a bunch of judgmental closed minded people in here . Good luck we are all waiting the results of what the shots do in a few years .From there a educated decision will be made by the rest of us .


Not to worry, Darwin will get a crack at you yet Trumper. How come it's always a package deal? Trump traitor, anti vaccine, anti mask, racist and bigoted. A moral failure who swims through a sea of honest information to their turd of choice then chomps down eagerly. Lies kill, Trump proved that with 500,000 dead and you want more misery heaped on your country. Racism & fear makes ya stupid, Trump's supporters proved that too.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 24, 2021)

Another god damn SOCK


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 25, 2021)

My ignore list is growing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> Wife deals with "china virus positive" all the time .


Should we drink your blood?

Pompous ass.


----------



## Samsung Kawasaki (Apr 25, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> Nope nor has anyone i know .It is definitely not as bad as the videos coming out of china when it first started . people have been getting sick with some kind of flu every year , ya people get sick but with a 99.98 survival rate its not worth shutting down our country.. Just think of every one who lost jobs , business closed for good . Jobs lost forever over nothing .Trillions of dollars in debut .Kids outta school for over a year now . Sucide rates up.The same amount if not more people die of the flu every year .There is always a bigger picture .


This is what people don't understand it may be 99% survival rate for you as you are most certainly young and healthy but the older you get and if you have any underlying illness the survival rate drops significantly than your average flu, that's why they locked down countries because people are fking dying man, I trust the scientist and these are the people that are telling us all this. I personally know a few people that have died from it, just recently my best friends dad died and he was fit and healthy. So yea mate go fck yourself with your BS and have a nice day.


----------



## J-OINTS (Apr 25, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Should we drink your blood?
> 
> Pompous ass.


You can suck my dick .


----------



## Therrion (Apr 25, 2021)

I already got Covid and breezed through it. I have antibodies to the original virus and a good defense against mutations. Fuck that vaccine.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> You can suck my dick .


Thank You my fellow Countryman.


----------



## YardG (Apr 25, 2021)

Therrion said:


> I already got Covid and breezed through it. I have antibodies to the original virus and a good defense against mutations. Fuck that vaccine.


Yeah... about that, you can get Coronavirus again. There's a reason they're vaccinating people who've already been infected. But best of luck to you, hope it works out for you.


----------



## YardG (Apr 25, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> Your the fucking fool. stay home in your moms basement and be scared .. The numbers are fake .If you get hit by a car and die but, test positive for the china virus you are counted as a china death.Keep being a scared little pussy. China released it. it's not Trumps fault ,or any other leaders fault.IT IS CHINAS FAULT . Why are you ok with all the illegals crossing the boarder , bringing god only knows what diseases . While your locked down they just pour in . Fuck that , like i said report back in a few years let us know how its going . I can tell your retarded , IF IT WAS A REAL PANDEMIC THE NEWS WOULDNT HAVE TO KEEP REMINDING YOU, BODIES WOULD BE STACKING UP IN THE STREET . CHINA FLU WARDS ARE SHUT DOWN AND HAVE BEEN .. I know its hard for you to grasp the concept THE GOVERNMENT IS LYING. If it was that bad you would not have to pay people to receive the shot . Why is bill gates involved ? DR. fasley they all own stock in big pharma . It hurts when you find out your being used as a guiana pig for an untested drug . Don't be angry at the ones who chose to wait . Just watch the demarats keep wiping their ass with our bill of rights while you cheerlead for them .Enjoy your 4lbs of beef a year . hell you don't need real beef ,bill gates has synthetic beef for you . Trust him it is the same .


You joined the forum to yell racist BS at people?


----------



## Therrion (Apr 25, 2021)

YardG said:


> Yeah... about that, you can get Coronavirus again. There's a reason they're vaccinating people who've already been infected. But best of luck to you, hope it works out for you.


Yep, just like the seasonal flu. I'Il will kick it's ass too because I'm not unhealthy fat fuck. 78% that were hospitalized, on respirators, or died were obese. It's an obesity epidemic not a viral.


----------



## YardG (Apr 25, 2021)

Therrion said:


> Yep, just like the seasonal flu. I'Il will kick it's ass too because I'm not unhealthy fat fuck. 78% that were hospitalized, on respirators, or died were obese. It's an obesity epidemic not a viral.


Ignoring the neurological sequelae associated with Coronavirus infections, but keep telling yourself that.



Therrion said:


> Muh racism .. That's all you woketards have.


Don't you have a rock to go crawl back under?


----------



## YardG (Apr 25, 2021)

Deep thoughts, bub.


----------



## Therrion (Apr 25, 2021)

YardG said:


> Deep thoughts, bub.


Get the virus then get back to me, pink panties.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

J-OINTS said:


> Your the fucking fool. stay home in your moms basement and be scared .. The numbers are fake .If you get hit by a car and die but, test positive for the china virus you are counted as a china death.Keep being a scared little pussy. China released it. it's not Trumps fault ,or any other leaders fault.IT IS CHINAS FAULT . Why are you ok with all the illegals crossing the boarder , bringing god only knows what diseases . While your locked down they just pour in . Fuck that , like i said report back in a few years let us know how its going . I can tell your retarded , IF IT WAS A REAL PANDEMIC THE NEWS WOULDNT HAVE TO KEEP REMINDING YOU, BODIES WOULD BE STACKING UP IN THE STREET . CHINA FLU WARDS ARE SHUT DOWN AND HAVE BEEN .. I know its hard for you to grasp the concept THE GOVERNMENT IS LYING. If it was that bad you would not have to pay people to receive the shot . Why is bill gates involved ? DR. fasley they all own stock in big pharma . It hurts when you find out your being used as a guiana pig for an untested drug . Don't be angry at the ones who chose to wait . Just watch the demarats keep wiping their ass with our bill of rights while you cheerlead for them .Enjoy your 4lbs of beef a year . hell you don't need real beef ,bill gates has synthetic beef for you . Trust him it is the same .


Every one of your posts makes you a bigger fool and shows your are a sucker. Did Trump lie? He was the government and he got vaccinated, so did all the people at Foxnews.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Therrion said:


> Get the virus then get back to me, pink panties.


I see the shame of Trump is starting to wear off, now that he's fading away in the news. He'll be back for his criminal trials though. 

Better to be awake than to sleep walk through life stumbling and falling down. The Brazilian covid variant awaits your pink little ass and natural immunity might not be as good or last as long as vaccines. The second ride should be even better than the first, maybe Darwin will get ya this time and not just leave you with brain damage like the last time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Therrion said:


> I hope I catch it, so I can come back and talk shit to your fat ass.


I too hope for this, we agree, except you will probably spread it to others on your way down and kids will be vulnerable to the new strains until they are vaccinated. You Qtards are concerned about kids remember? Except when they are brown and in cages on the southern border.

My ass isn't that fat and getting thinner now that I'm immunized and out and about more. In fact, I was doing something like this this morning when the air was still, but I'm a bit rusty on the stick. Wish I had these mountains to dive here, we have lot's of them though, but not as high, but I got a thousand foot cliff over the sea I can get to sometimes. Just a bit of practice today though.


----------



## Therrion (Apr 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I too hope for this, we agree, except you will probably spread it to others on your way down and kids will be vulnerable to the new strains until they are vaccinated. You Qtards are concerned about kids remember? Except when they are brown and in cages on the southern border.
> 
> My ass isn't that fat and getting thinner now that I'm immunized and out and about more. In fact, I was doing something like this this morning when the air was still, but I'm a bit rusty on the stick. Wish I had these mountains to dive here, we have lot's of them though, but not as high, but I got a thousand foot cliff over the sea I can get to sometimes. Just a bit of practice today though.


Every metric of Covid is being debunked, yet you still spread propaganda. Will it kill people? Yes! But the deaths have been greatly exaggerated and the demographics of who it kills have been understated. We now know that masks are bullshit, social distancing is bullshit, and surface contamination is bullshit. What will it take for you to realize that this virus will be endemic? It will be seasonal. Nobody is safe. Your best defense is a healthy lifestyle. My dad was contaminate with Agent Orange. For 30 years this government denied accountability. After he got testicular cancer at 30 and a mutant form of Psoriasis, only then did they compensate him after getting a lawyer. Yet you ask me to trust the fucking government?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Therrion said:


> Every metric of Covid is being debunked, yet you still spread propaganda. Will it kill people? Yes! But the deaths have been greatly exaggerated and the demographics of who it kills have been understated. We now know that masks are bullshit, social distancing is bullshit, and surface contamination is bullshit. What will it take for you to realize that this virus will be endemic? It will be seasonal. Nobody is safe. Your best defense is a healthy lifestyle. My dad was contaminate with Agent Orange. For 30 years this government denied accountability. After he got testicular cancer at 30 and a mutant form of Psoriasis, only then did they compensate him after getting a lawyer. Yet you ask me to trust the fucking government?


Start posting credible citations and evidence then, also start making sensible cogent arguments based on facts. Surface transmission was found to be much lower than flu because of recent scientific research, airborne spread is the way it transmits and it is far more contagious than flu.

Also try to get a better grip on reality by watching the regular news on TV and reading newspapers, or go to credible websites. No one is asking you to trust the governments, even though all the ones on the fucking planet are saying the same fucking thing, independent scientists and your own fucking doctor are saying it too. WAKE THE FUCK UP!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Therrion said:


> You site MSM? They are basically parrots for the government. Way to source Pravda. You take the vaccine and leave the rest of us alone. Take your Karen and Ken bullshit somewhere else. If it works then why the fuck should you care if the rets of us die. You woketards actually would love that to happen, yet you shroud yourself in virtue signaling.


The world must be a scary place for you, you appear to be confused and frightened.

We care about you because we care about children and handicapped people too. Not to worry though, most folks are pretty selfish and as more are inoculated fewer will care what you chose to do and care less about what happens to you. Your health insurance company will though and airports will care, so will schools, colleges and entertainment venues. Parents will also care because kids are becoming sick and dying and they won't let you any where them, or your kids play with them, or go to school with them.

Trump lied and you still believe it in the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary, who can blame 75% of Americans for thinking you are a fool. All the people on Foxnews are vaccinated as is Rupert Murdoch, but they continue to sow doubt and distrust of vaccines for profit.

ALL the governments on the planet are in agreement on covid and vaccines and all the credible media companies are too. The evidence is all around us and for many in their faces. There are basically two kinds of people in America today, patriots and racists traitors, the political system offers a binary choice and you've self selected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Therrion said:


> I missed that part. Racist ... Lol I'm half Native American and my wife is Hispanic you fucking cracker.


All peoples have racist and bigots among them and your posts indicate you are one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Therrion said:


> I missed that part. Racist ... Lol I'm half Native American and my wife is Hispanic you fucking cracker.


Both groups are particularly vulnerable to covid and have high morality rates, first nations are near the top of the priority list in Canada and their vaccination rates are way above the rest of the population and I think it's a great idea, most Canadians do too, but there are bigots and racist everywhere. Trump and Trumpers spout the same shit, spout it too and you'll be tarred with the same brush, but there are other ways of being stupid and ignorant too I suppose.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes it's getting to be a popcorn thread.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm just trying to find the bridge
Has anybody seen the bridge?
Please
Have you seen the bridge?
I ain't seen the bridge!
Where's that confounded bridge?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Therrion said:


> Show me accountability if the vaccines cause bad side effects and I'll consider that stupid shot. Until then STFU, Libtard. I bet you're one of those idiots that drives with mask on.


Not quite and if you are native, us liberals are your best friends! BTW Liberal is one who advocates and fights for liberty, freedom under the constitution, with independent courts and by rule of laws made by democratically elected politicians. The only way people can be free in modern multicultural societies.

Here is a graphic that demonstrates that covid is way more contagious than the flu, we didn't have a flu season because of all the hand washing and public health measures, flu is spread much more easily through surfaces than by air.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 25, 2021)

Can't believe this thread still going, anyone got any bleach.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 25, 2021)

Guess the hammer and sickle lady boy crew has popped in. Gotta love these misinformed sheep. 
Who cares if they *don’t *vaccinate ? ........ Flat Earthers most likely too.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2021)

Vaccination Resistance in Historical Perspective


The American Historian, issue Vaccination Resistance in Historical Perspective



www.oah.org


----------



## Therrion (Apr 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Vaccination Resistance in Historical Perspective
> 
> 
> The American Historian, issue Vaccination Resistance in Historical Perspective
> ...


I always look at the background of the writer before I read an article. She is associate professor at UC. A university that routinely silences differences of opinion. She also came off very snarkey, which is no suprise. No thanks. I will consider that vaccine when more adequate testing is done. I'm not an anti-vaxxer. I just want to see long term effects? How hard is that to understand? If the Vaccinations work, then why are you guys riding my ass to get one. You should be safe. You don't give a fuck about my health, you just want control.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2021)

Therrion said:


> I always look at the background of the writer before I read an article. She is associate professor at UC. A university that routinely silences differences of opinion. She also came off very snarkey, which is no suprise. No thanks. I will consider that vaccine when more adequate testing is done. I'm not an anti-vaxxer. I just want to see long term effects? How hard is that to understand? If the Vaccinations work, then why are you guys riding my ass to get one. You should be safe. You don't give a fuck about my health, you just want control.


Keep watching your ass, the virus has it's "own unknown's".


----------



## Therrion (Apr 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Keep watching your ass, the virus has it's "own unknown's".


I'm aware of that. If it had an 70% kill rate like Ebola, I would jab myself with a vaccine.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 26, 2021)

Therrion said:


> I'm aware of that. If it had an 70% kill rate like Ebola, I would jab myself with a vaccine.


Can't argue with your view there, I think it's all the other stuff you write, there is nothing wrong in being cautious, it's just a lot of people hate preaching and to be honest and I know it's bad on my part but all that writing puts me off, I've been there got the t shirt, don't need to hear about Big Pharma, I know what they are doing but hey keep on being rightous brother I mean look at all those others before you, you will be held up as a model thinker, sorry I was typing shit again forgive me it happens when most people type too much I think.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

Therrion said:


> When did trusting big pharma become trendy? You can't even sue them over inadequately tested vaccines. That should be a red flag right there. I've never had the flu. Yes I got Covid, but the symptoms were very mild. You say it's super contagious, but how in the hell did my best friend and cousin, who are around me everyday, not contract it? I am a full believer in a healthy lifestyle to overcome such things. I haven't been vaccinated for anything since I was a child. If I was over 70 and had preexisting conditions, I might take the gamble. I just don't understand how the left can bitch about GMOs all day, but let doctors stick you with something that fucks with your RNA and has been barely tested? We have plagues every few hundred years that wipe out segments of the population. Whether, you believe this virus was man made or by nature's design. The planet has it's own form of population control. I am Native, and do you know why we are one of the hardest hit? Because they have an obesity epidemic and our pancreas cannot handle food rich in sugar and carbs, so we develop diabetes at 300x the rate of other races. That's why I don't eat sweets or a lot of bread. I already had 2 aunts on that side die from diabetes.


Different ethnic groups have certain genetic propensities, many Asians are lactose intolerant and many east Indians have trouble with the Western (North American) diet. I'm white of European descent and we evolved to eat anything like pigs, but a poor die can catch up to you, some faster than others.

As far as vaccines go, it's the scientists I trust, not the corporate executives, first they know what they are talking about. Second scientists are a diverse group who work for a wide variety of organizations including universities and they have tenure, which is kinda like being a judge, ya can't be fired. Third, scientist are motivated by different things than executives or politicians, they seek knowledge and the others seek money and power. Fourth, science is full of nice people who are in competition in their specific fields and keep each other honest the old fashioned way, they fight it out! Fifth other counties have approved these vaccines too and in my country Health Canada is just as rigorous as the CDC

The AZ vaccine was created with Oxford university and a Swedish company and the vaccine is a nonprofit effort as are some others.
Perhaps this is the best reason to get yourself and family protected from another "white man's disease", global diseases that Europeans gathered from around the globe during the discovery, exploration, exploitation and colonization phase of human history. Have a look at this chart, it's how many times more vulnerable other peoples are to covid19 than yer average white slob. It's from the CDC, so yer tax dollars paid for it, might as well use it.
Risk for COVID-19 Infection, Hospitalization, and Death By Race/Ethnicity | CDC

*Risk for COVID-19 Infection, Hospitalization, and Death By Race/Ethnicity*
Updated Apr. 23, 2021
Print
Race and ethnicity are risk markers for other underlying conditions that impact health

Rate ratios compared to White, Non-Hispanic personsAmerican Indian or Alaska Native, Non-Hispanic personsAsian, Non-Hispanic personsBlack or African American, Non-Hispanic personsHispanic or Latino personsCases11.6x0.7x1.1x2.0xHospitalization23.5x1.0x2.8x3.0xDeath32.4x1.0x1.9x2.3x
Race and ethnicity are risk markers for other underlying conditions that affect health including socioeconomic status, access to health care, and exposure to the virus related to occupation, e.g., frontline, essential, and critical infrastructure workers.


----------



## Therrion (Apr 26, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Can't argue with your view there, I think it's all the other stuff you write, there is nothing wrong in being cautious, it's just a lot of people hate preaching and to be honest and I know it's bad on my part but all that writing puts me off, I've been there got the t shirt, don't need to hear about Big Pharma, I know what they are doing but hey keep on being rightous brother I mean look at all those others before you, you will be held up as a model thinker, sorry I was typing shit again forgive me it happens when most people type too much I think.


I just wish conversations could stay civil without all the Hyperbole. We don't get to a common ground by dismissing one another. I understand why people are afraid. My friend's mother died from it. A lot of this has been blown out of proportions because the science has not been settled and rarely ever is. Science is a never ending journey and ever changing. We wrecked economies over this. Think about all the people that lost their business. In my Opinion, I know I will get shit for this, but Ron DeSantis Governor of Florida handled it the best. He followed the science. The vulnerable should have been protected, while the rest of us were allowed to keep this economy rolling. I know the argument is "better off poor than dead", but that's not true for many of us. I scratched my way out of poverty and I would rather be dead than lose it. You know who banked? Walmart, Amazon, ...etc.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 26, 2021)

Money doesn’t help if your mind is poor; strength doesn’t help if your heart is weak; possessions don’t help if your soul is empty.

I worked a good few decades, life happened to me and now I have much less money but feel much more content, I am getting there, without a lot of money.

Being broke is a temporary situation. Being poor is a state of mind.

Both brilliant quotes

Not everyone's truth is okay for another person, always be kind, it's very hard.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

Therrion said:


> I'm aware of that. If it had an 70% kill rate like Ebola, I would jab myself with a vaccine.


Sometimes living is worse than dying. Covid is an endothelialitis which means it is a coagulopathy. We have young people needing lung transplants and stroke rehab. We will have a large percentage of a generation that will be chronically ill, and live shortened lives, because they survived this virus. Worse we have youngsters volunteering to be incubators for variants which will threaten us all.

But you do you. As Lenin said, "Better fewer, but better."


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 4, 2021)

Therrion said:


> No thanks. I will consider that vaccine when more adequate testing is done. I'm not an anti-vaxxer. I just want to see long term effects? How hard is that to understand?


THIS^

That's exactly where I'm at. 
Sony can't even get the new Playstation right, and it's on it's 4th "Upgrade" since the original console came out in 1994... so what makes anyone think that they can fix Covid in the first batch of vaccine? When Cancer has been killing off our families for who knows how long, and all I've seen done about it was the healthcare system found ways to make money off of it. No cure.. just ways to prolong it so they can keep billing for treatments.


----------



## Therrion (May 4, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> THIS^
> 
> That's exactly where I'm at.
> Sony can't even get the new Playstation right, and it's on it's 4th "Upgrade" since the original console came out in 1994... so what makes anyone think that they can fix Covid in the first batch of vaccine? When Cancer has been killing off our families for who knows how long, and all I've seen done about it was the healthcare system found ways to make money off of it. No cure.. just ways to prolong it so they can keep billing for treatments.


This is a good read ...https://market-ticker.org/akcs-www?post=242205


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

"Mask up to keep it up": Preliminary evidence of the association between erectile dysfunction and COVID-19 - PubMed (nih.gov)

*"Mask up to keep it up": Preliminary evidence of the association between erectile dysfunction and COVID-19*
*Abstract*
*Background: *Erectile dysfunction (ED), as the hallmark of endothelial dysfunction, could be a short- or long-term complication of COVID-19. Additionally, being ED a clinical marker and predictor of non-communicable chronic diseases, particularly cardiovascular, subjects with ED could potentially have a higher risk of contracting COVID-19.
*Objectives: *To investigate the prevalence of ED among subjects with a reported diagnosis of COVID-19 and to measure the association of COVID-19 and ED.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

Coronavirus Lingers in Penis and Could Cause Impotence (webmd.com) 

*Coronavirus Lingers in Penis and Could Cause Impotence*
THURSDAY, May 13, 2021 (HealthDay News) -- Men now have one more compelling reason to get a COVID-19 vaccine — doctors suspect the new coronavirus could make it hard to perform in the bedroom.

How? Coronavirus infection is already known to damage blood vessels, and vessels that supply blood to the penis appear to be no exception.

Researchers armed with an electron microscope found coronavirus particles in penile tissue samples taken from two former COVID-19 patients who became impotent following their infection, which had occurred six and eight months earlier.

Further study revealed evidence of blood vessel damage in the penises of the COVID-19 patients, compared to two other men with erectile dysfunction who'd never been infected, the researchers reported May 7 in the _World Journal of Men's Health_.

"We found that the virus affects the blood vessels that supply the penis, causing erectile dysfunction," said senior researcher Dr. Ranjith Ramasamy, director of the reproductive urology program at the University of Miami's Miller School of Medicine. "The blood vessels themselves malfunction and are not able to provide enough blood to enter the penis for an erection."

Ramasamy compared this to organ damage in the lungs, kidneys and brain that's been found in COVID-19 patients.

"We think the penis also could be affected in a similar way," Ramasamy said. "We don't think this is a temporary effect. We think this could be permanent."

The new report focused on two recovered COVID-19 patients undergoing penile prosthesis surgery for their erectile dysfunction. Both men had normal erectile function prior to their infections.

One of the men had been severely sick with COVID-19 and spent two weeks in the hospital before he recovered, but otherwise was free from chronic health problems.

The other man had a relatively mild case of COVID-19, but suffered from clogged arteries and high blood pressure before becoming infected.

Both men still had COVID-19 particles in their penile tissue, as well as evidence of endothelial dysfunction — a condition in which the linings of small blood vessels don't function properly and fail to provide adequate blood supply to different parts of the body.


----------



## U79 (Jun 1, 2021)

”.. heart inflammation, blood clots and other dangerous side effects ..”






New peer reviewed study on COVID-19 vaccines suggests why heart inflammation, blood clots and other dangerous side effects occur - ON Point 640 Toronto


Alex talks with Dr. Byram Bridle, an Associate Professor on Viral Immunology at the University of Guelph about new peer-reviewed studies that suggests there may be a reason side effects such as heart inflammation, VITT, and other serious issues may occur in some who have been vaccinated. Let's...




omny.fm


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> ”.. heart inflammation, blood clots and other dangerous side effects ..”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most everyone that had any issues with heart inflammation after the shot came from ppl with pre existing heart issues or had metabolic disease issues such as type2 diabetes or pre diabetes or just flat out of shape and obese.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> ”.. heart inflammation, blood clots and other dangerous side effects ..”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't look up Asphalt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2021)

U79 said:


> ”.. heart inflammation, blood clots and other dangerous side effects ..”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're losing and losing badly, but victory only means you will help to kill those as stupid as yourself. Most people are being vaccinated, just the chickenshits and losers will be left out when the new variants come calling. Someone shit in your ear and it's coming out your mouth.


----------



## smokin away (Sep 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You're losing and losing badly, but victory only means you will help to kill those as stupid as yourself. Most people are being vaccinated, just the chickenshits and losers will be left out when the new variants come calling. Someone shit in your ear and it's coming out your mouth.


You really can't think for yourself. You depend on the Government to that for you. Just think of all those poor souls trapped in their own country. Truth is in statistical facts. Try reading the graph shown in this yTube at 1:27:30 and try refuting facts.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2021)

smokin away said:


> You really can't think for yourself. You depend on the Government to that for you. Just think of all those poor souls trapped in their own country. Truth is in statistical facts. Try reading the graph shown in this yTube at 1:27:30 and try refuting facts.


Yeah … 2 internet dickweeds putting their tinfoil hats together for the greater cause. Fuck those idiots - they bring ZERO EXPERTISE to the subject.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 1, 2021)

Thousands of unvaccinated people dying worldwide of Covid daily and the magical thinking anti-vaxxers point to the single digits that have died from the vaccines. Serious side effects are very rare from the vaccines, whereas 60% of people hospitalized with a serious case of covid leaves with some type of permanent organ damage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

smokin away said:


> You really can't think for yourself. You depend on the Government to that for you. Just think of all those poor souls trapped in their own country. Truth is in statistical facts. Try reading the graph shown in this yTube at 1:27:30 and try refuting facts.


Try listening to experts with letters behind their names that they earned, or who are called doctor, with an MD. I have no time for conspiracy theories and bullshit, take the vaccine or take the consequences of covid, it's not a question of if, but of when. For many it will be the jab or the axe, no debate and no bullshit.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 1, 2021)

I've had Covid last year... It wasn't the worst I've ever felt, but it just lasted sooo long. Like 3 weeks before I felt "normal". Never been vaxxed, and prob won't. Never had the flu shot, but I got it in 2012. THAT.. was the worst I have ever felt. Like "Im gonna die here alone" bad. Nobody was here on the Compound, I was single at the time, but I made it. I hadn't eaten for 3 days.. just sweating and freezing in the bed.. day 4, I woke up and saw a Red Lobster commercial on TV. Took a long hot shower and drove 30 miles away to have the Ultimate Feast. .... I was fucking starving LOL! I just don't think there is enough long term studies to show long term affects on the vax for C-19. I'll take my chances. There's only one that's going to decide when it's my time. Im 53 now... done a lot of shit in my life, traveled and lived across the globe, ... I've seen enough, so.. yeah.. whenever.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I've had Covid last year... It wasn't the worst I've ever felt, but it just lasted sooo long. Like 3 weeks before I felt "normal". Never been vaxxed, and prob won't. Never had the flu shot, but I got it in 2012. THAT.. was the worst I have ever felt. Like "Im gonna die here alone" bad. Nobody was here on the Compound, I was single at the time, but I made it. I hadn't eaten for 3 days.. just sweating and freezing in the bed.. day 4, I woke up and saw a Red Lobster commercial on TV. Took a long hot shower and drove 30 miles away to have the Ultimate Feast. .... I was fucking starving LOL! I just don't think there is enough long term studies to show long term affects on the vax for C-19. I'll take my chances. There's only one that's going to decide when it's my time. Im 53 now... done a lot of shit in my life, traveled and lived across the globe, ... I've seen enough, so.. yeah.. whenever.


Oh no, you did it now, lol. Here comes the pitchforks and torchs. I've been vaxed with Phizer, but I think everyone should be able to make their own choices. My son hasn't got the shot, and I can't force him. And if you've already had it, you have natural immunity, and I don't think people take that into account enough. I'm afraid to even talk about this kinda stuff here anymore really, lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Oh no, you did it now, lol. Here comes the pitchforks and torchs. I've been vaxed with Phizer, but I think everyone should be able to make their own choices. My son hasn't got the shot, and I can't force him. And if you've already had it, you have natural immunity, and I don't think people take that into account enough. I'm afraid to even talk about this kinda stuff here anymore really, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4977724


Bring it!. LOL!.. yeah, I do have antibodies, and am a healthy 53. My Dr. every year says "I don't know how you continue to show blood labs this good" .... genetics baby! Most men my age have an HDL of <40.. the meter that they go off of only goes to 80. (This is your good cholesterol).. I've had consistent reading for years in the 94-111 range. Both grandparents lived to almost 102 years, and I believe I have those genetics. Both siblings have my dads bloodwork (not great), he had a heart attack at 49, and the siblings have always had health problems... my bro has a widowmaker, sister is on all kinds of meds for this that or the other. I don't take anything. Whatever's gonna take me out is gonna take me out. I just live every day like its my last and will do so till I don't wake up.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Bring it!. LOL!.. yeah, I do have antibodies, and am a healthy 53. My Dr. every year says "I don't know how you continue to show blood labs this good" .... genetics baby! Most men my age have an HDL of <40.. the meter that they go off of only goes to 80. (This is your good cholesterol).. I've had consistent reading for years in the 94-111 range. Both grandparents lived to almost 102 years, and I believe I have those genetics. Both siblings have my dads bloodwork (not great), he had a heart attack at 49, and the siblings have always had health problems... my bro has a widowmaker, sister is on all kinds of meds for this that or the other. I don't take anything. Whatever's gonna take me out is gonna take me out. I just live every day like its my last and will do so till I don't wake up.


And now they're coming for you Barbara, lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I've had Covid last year... It wasn't the worst I've ever felt, but it just lasted sooo long. Like 3 weeks before I felt "normal". Never been vaxxed, and prob won't. Never had the flu shot, but I got it in 2012. THAT.. was the worst I have ever felt. Like "Im gonna die here alone" bad. Nobody was here on the Compound, I was single at the time, but I made it. I hadn't eaten for 3 days.. just sweating and freezing in the bed.. day 4, I woke up and saw a Red Lobster commercial on TV. Took a long hot shower and drove 30 miles away to have the Ultimate Feast. .... I was fucking starving LOL! I just don't think there is enough long term studies to show long term affects on the vax for C-19. I'll take my chances. There's only one that's going to decide when it's my time. Im 53 now... done a lot of shit in my life, traveled and lived across the globe, ... I've seen enough, so.. yeah.. whenever.


Natural immunity is not as good as vaxx immunity and both are not as effective against the delta variant. Natural immunity fades quicker than vaxxed immunity and vaxxed is more effective than natural immunity against delta, even with vaccines boosters will be required for now. Delta is many times more contagious than even the UK or Alpha strain and you get sick much quicker and twice as bad as with the original or alpha variants. Those variants didn't affect kids and young people much, now they are filling the hospitals. Not many seniors though, since 90% are vaxxed, it is the unvaxxed and previously infected who are getting sick.

Delta covid is gonna be Hell on republicans, no wonder many of their leaders are panicking and back peddling, as the hate radio anti vaxxer stars die like flies from covid. Only about half of republicans are vaxxed and it could even affect the election in some places, of those hospitalized with covid 60% have long term health issues. Many are fucked for life and have diminished IQs, even among those who never went to the hospital, then there's covid limp dick...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

COVID-19 May Cause Erectile Dysfunction, Claims Preliminary Research


In the initial steps of the study, scientists analysed testicular tissues of six men who died of Covid-19 infection.




www.news18.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 1, 2021)

And it's begun @DoubleAtotheRON.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 1, 2021)

@DIY-HP-LED You must have missed the part where I said "I dont give a fuck".. maybe I should have made that more clear.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2021)

A comparison ( blue vs. red ) covid death


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

Covid-19 patients with severe symptoms suffer long-lasting cognitive impairments


Even those who had milder symptoms performed worse on brain-function tests




www.economist.com






AS VACCINATIONS stem the tide of severe covid-19 cases in the rich world, attention is turning to the virus’s after-effects. Many people experience symptoms after recovery, such as fatigue, sometimes forcing changes in work and lifestyle. Among the least understood aspects of “long covid” are problems with memory and concentration, often known as “brain fog”.

A joint Anglo-American research team set out to measure covid-19’s effect on mental ability, publishing their results in the _Lancet EClinicalMedicine_. They teamed up with the BBC, Britain’s national broadcaster, on the Great British Intelligence Test, an online assessment billed to the public as a way to “test your cognitive strengths”. Some 80,000 people signed up.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @DIY-HP-LED You must have missed the part where I said "I dont give a fuck".. maybe I should have made that more clear.


There are more than you here reading this Cletus. Good luck in Darwin's game of life and death BTW. Ideas die quicker when the people who hold them do.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Covid-19 patients with severe symptoms suffer long-lasting cognitive impairments
> 
> 
> Even those who had milder symptoms performed worse on brain-function tests
> ...


I replaced an entire steering system on a 1966 Ford F100 today without any problems.... I'll be fine.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 1, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> A comparison ( blue vs. red ) covid death
> 
> View attachment 4977730


I totally respect you as a grower dude... but this is a choice for everyone to make.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2021)

Here some info for the sport bet spread on covid


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> A comparison ( blue vs. red ) covid death
> 
> View attachment 4977730


It's like golf, lowest score wins and we are only half way through the course. I'd say team blue is gonna win this one. Think, when the develop a vaccine that stops covid in it's tracks, it won't helped the cursed, only the liberals, yep they fucked themselves with bullshit, again.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are more than you here reading this Cletus. Good luck in Darwin's game of life and death BTW. Ideas die quicker when the people who hold them do.


WTF does that even mean?..... like I said, it's my choice, your choice, ... just pick a choice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I replaced an entire steering system on a 1966 Ford F100 today without any problems.... I'll be fine.


Wait til ya meet delta, it's a whole new ride and it's not a case of if, but when.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I totally respect you as a grower dude... but this is a choice for everyone to make.


Just the messenger…. In this scorched earth chapter. I would hope humankind sees the best action the one could do for the greater good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> WTF does that even mean?..... like I said, it's my choice, your choice, ... just pick a choice.


There ain't no law that says I can't scare the shit out of you over your choices and try to even save your selfish life. When you get sick you'll end up in the hospital, or someone will drag your ass out of the "compound" to a hospital. BTW, it's not a case of individual rights, but of collective rights and they trump individual rights every time and everywhere. Others are endangered by your behavior and piss poor civic example.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wait til ya meet delta, it's a whole new ride and it's not a case of if, but when.


Ok.. Im cool with it. 



Budzbuddha said:


> Just the messenger…. In this scorched earth chapter. I would hope humankind sees the best action the one could do for the greater good.


Understand... Ive had it, I don't leave this remote area I live in for days at a time, Im not exposed to hardly anyone. I agree it's not a great situation, but the science is just not there enough for me to take a jab at something developed in a few months.. other vaxx's took years or decade to get it even close.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There ain't no law that says I can't scare the shit out of you over your choices and try to even save your selfish life. When you get sick you'll end up in the hospital, or someone will drag your ass out of the "compound" to a hospital. BTW, it's not a case of individual rights, but of collective rights and they trump individual rights every time and everywhere. Others are endangered by your behavior and piss poor civic example.


I could understand your theory here IF I were a TSA agent, AT&T rep, or other daily exposure to people... but Im not. We order everything we can online, stay here on the 12 acres for days at a time, and when we do go into town, we limit exposure, and take appropriate measures.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok.. Im cool with it.
> 
> 
> Understand... Ive had it, I don't leave this remote area I live in for days at a time, Im not exposed to hardly anyone. I agree it's not a great situation, but the science is just not there enough for me to take a jab at something developed in a few months.. other vaxx's took years or decade to get it even close.


This vaccine was developed over a decade ago with the Sars epidemic, this virus is it's cousin sarscov2 and it has several new variant that render pervious natural immunity largely ineffective and vaxx immunity less effective, both immunities fade over time. The mRNA Pfizer vaccine just came out of EUA and mRNA technology has been around for a decade or more. There are hundreds of millions of satisfied customers, it's free and has few side effects or risks involved.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 1, 2021)

So..... to say Im a poor civic example is not that accurate. I can even type, and use appropriate grammar.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This vaccine was developed over a decade ago with the Sars epidemic, this virus is it's cousin sarscov2 and it has several new variant that render pervious natural immunity largely ineffective and vaxx immunity less effective, both immunities fade over time. The mRNA Pfizer vaccine just came out of EUA and mRNA technology has been around for a decade or more. There are hundreds of millions of satisfied customers, it's free and has few side effects or risks involved.


So does Covid.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Oh no, you did it now, lol. Here comes the pitchforks and torchs. I've been vaxed with Phizer, but I think everyone should be able to make their own choices. My son hasn't got the shot, and I can't force him. And if you've already had it, you have natural immunity, and I don't think people take that into account enough. I'm afraid to even talk about this kinda stuff here anymore really, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4977724





DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I replaced an entire steering system on a 1966 Ford F100 today without any problems.... I'll be fine.


I'm with you guys on it all, but I too have learned to watch what i say lol I have my views, like all others. I'm not getting the covid vaccine tho.
I'm more the "I'm just gonna get to high land" kinda guy. The covid shot will probably turn out to be the next semi annually/annually shot. I'll pass tho. I'm 41, with the only risks being that I'm stuck on this earth. When it's my time to go, I'm sure I'll get a tap on the shoulder. 

til then toke up & stay blessed guys  (all ya'll)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I could understand your theory here IF I were a TSA agent, AT&T rep, or other daily exposure to people... but Im not. We order everything we can online, stay here on the 12 acres for days at a time, and when we do go into town, we limit exposure, and take appropriate measures.


I'm glad you do, please read some stuff on these vaccines from reliable sources written by scientific experts for the general public. it could save your life. Even living in isolation you are still at risk, a majority of the deer in Michigan have tested positive for covid antibodies FFS. Delta is 10 times more contagious and twice as virulent as Alpha (UK) and that was 10 times more contagious than the original strain, covid is now among the most infectious diseases known, it's a moving target.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm glad you do, please read some stuff on these vaccines from reliable sources written by scientific experts for the general public. it could save your life. Even living in isolation you are still at risk, a majority of the deer in Michigan have tested positive for covid antibodies FFS. Delta is 10 times more contagious and twice as virulent as Alpha (UK) and that was 10 times more contagious than the original strain, covid is now among the most infectious diseases known, it's a moving target.


Understand... Covid is 99.3% survivable. The vax is 90ish affective. Have you looked at the CDC's website for 2020-2021 season for the Flu? Where did it go? I studied for 7 years back, and every Flu season was about the same.. except for this past season. It was virtually non-existent. Why is that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

A seventy year old vaxxed person has a better chance of staying out of the hospital with covid, than a 30 year old unvaxxed person. That's forty years of advantage in two shots, proof if there ever was.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Understand... Covid is 99.3% survivable. The vax is 90ish affective. Have you looked at the CDC's website for 2020-2021 season for the Flu? Where did it go? I studied for 7 years back, and every Flu season was about the same.. except for this past season. It was virtually non-existent. Why is that?


Masks and public health measures, flu is much more transmissible by contact with surfaces than covid and initially they thought it worked like flu, but it is much more airborne. I posted graphs of this, you could see flu cases decline as covid cases rose, covid was more contagious than flu back then. Last winter we never had a flu season, here or in the southern hemisphere, all that hand washing and masks paid off by saving thousands of lives.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Masks and public health measures, flu is much more transmissible by contact with surfaces than covid and initially they thought it worked like flu, but it is much more airborne. I posted graphs of this, you could see flu cases decline as covid cases rose, covid was more contagious than flu back then. Last winter we never had a flu season, here or in the southern hemisphere, all that hand washing and masks paid off by saving thousands of lives.


Then why wasn't the alarm sounded for the past umpteen years when 100's of thousands die each year from the Flu?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 2, 2021)

Why did they not encourage masks and personal hygiene over the past if that many people die each year from the Flu? We can smoke cigs and more people die from COPD than this "super spreader".... why not outlaw cigs?... or booze?.. Follow the money bro.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Then why wasn't the alarm sounded for the past umpteen years when 100's of thousands die each year from the Flu?


I believe in America around 30 to 50K die from flu, mostly elderly. Flu vaccines are only about 30% effective in seniors, but the covid mRNA vaccines are amazingly effective in the elderly, they hit it out of the ball park. Masks might be here to stay in some setting like seniors homes, but mRNA vaccines promise to make flu vaccines more effective too. mRNA vaccines are used to fight cancer and they can vaxx you as a treatment, the vaccine can produce anticancer antibodies too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Why did they not encourage masks and personal hygiene over the past if that many people die each year from the Flu? We can smoke cigs and more people die from COPD than this "super spreader".... why not outlaw cigs?... or booze?.. or mandatory seatbelts?


Quitting habits and addictions or losing weight are not things we can punish each other over, if it were easy to deal with these issues there would be no bad habits or fat people. Other things we have more control over and more responsibility and affect the health and safety of others more acutely, like covid, different rules apply. Ya need a drivers license and have to register and insure yer car by law because of it's potential impact on others.

I like to do this shit, but it's against the law now and ya can do it, but not post it online and don't get caught. Maybe a mountain goat might be killed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Wrong........View attachment 4977735


Globally yes, much less in America


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Wrong........View attachment 4977735


Everybody has an axe to grind, even me.





FPV Flying, Where gamers go to die, reality.


FPV (First Person View) The pilot flies planes and drones immersively using VR goggles called FPV goggles Here we cover and rant about the the modern RC (Radio Control) hobby and it's many modern offshoots. Since the introduction of digital technology and cell phone sized electronics, it has...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Everybody has an axe to grind, even me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.. now we have something in common.. I've been a commercial drone pilot since 2015.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 2, 2021)

@DIY-HP-LED How about we agree to disagree?... we're all human beings with our own thoughts and views, and there's nothing wrong with that. I've never been one to start shit here on RIU. I love this forum and all the people on it (i've seen some real dicks on here tho),.. but most are just normal people ... lets keep it that way. K?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @DIY-HP-LED How about we agree to disagree?... we're all human beings with our own thoughts and views, and there's nothing wrong with that. I've never been one to start shit here on RIU. I love this forum and all the people on it (i've seen some real dicks on here tho),.. but most are just normal people ... lets keep it that way. K?


You're too mature for RIU, lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 2, 2021)

Im old bro! LOL!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im old bro! LOL!


I'm right behind you.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 2, 2021)

My dad is still alive .... heart attack at 49, he's now 74 and got C-19 over the winter. He's good as ever. Mom got it about the same time. She's a cancer surviver. Both immune compromised, but they are fine. Dad has a pacemaker, and defibrillator... no problems. If anyone would have died from this "pandemic", it would have been them. Both were unvaxxed...Just sayin. He mows the front 40 in 100 degrees weather. I try to tell him not too, but he's a spry 74, and he just likes to mow I guess... He's like fucking Forest Gump or something. They are due to leave the Compound in October, but I think Dad is coming back in the 66' F100 to bring back some shit and stay for the winter. Mom is gonna stay in Mesa till April. Dad has never spent a winter here.. hope he knows how fucking boring it can be. They normally spend Oct through April in Mesa, and Summer here on my property.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

WHO now tracking Mu COVID variant, warns it could be more resistant to vaccines


The World Health Organization added a coronavirus strain called Mu, which was first detected in Colombia in January, to its "Variants of Interest" list on Monday.Why it matters: The WHO warned that data suggests protection from prior infection or vaccination may not be as strong against the Mu...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

Another Hidden Covid Risk: Lingering Kidney Problems (Published 2021)


In a study of veterans, Covid survivors were 35 percent more likely than other patients to have long-term kidney damage or declines in kidney function.




www.nytimes.com





*Another Hidden Covid Risk: Lingering Kidney Problems*
In a study of veterans, Covid survivors were 35 percent more likely than other patients to have long-term kidney damage or declines in kidney function.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article253922863.html


I see your post.. I drink about 2 bottles of wine per day, and after C-19, my labs are good. Doc said my liver and kidney functions are on par.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 2, 2021)

...... and I can piss a stream about the size of a #2 pencil. ... even at 53 years old. Im not saying that I haven't shartted myself a time or 2, or even pissed myself a little when I waited too long... but that's just getting old.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ...... and I can piss a stream about the size of a #2 pencil. ... even at 53 years old. Im not saying that I haven't shartted myself a time or 2, or even pissed myself a little when I waited too long... but that's just getting old.


We gotta have a sword fight if I ever visit the Compound.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 2, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We gotta have a sword fight if I ever visit the Compound.


OK... but lets not make it weird.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> OK... but lets not make it weird.


What's weird about it. Me and my friends did it all the time when I was a kid, lol. Male bonding, lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 2, 2021)

Ok,..... shit! im game!...... hang on, I gotta find this Used car video.. standby. It has a pissing contest.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok.. Im cool with it.
> 
> 
> Understand... Ive had it, I don't leave this remote area I live in for days at a time, Im not exposed to hardly anyone. I agree it's not a great situation, but the science is just not there enough for me to take a jab at something developed in a few months.. other vaxx's took years or decade to get it even close.


The mRNA technology has been in development for over 20 years and all the usual stages of studies with humans were done before it was released as an emergency measure. Billions have had the shots now and the serious side effects are much rarer than almost all of the old style ones that are still in use and often mandatory for children.

Until kids are approved to get the vaccines it's up to us adults to take steps to protect them as the new variants emerging are proving to be much more harmful to kids than the original. 

I live in a remote area with little outside contact and tho I never got a flu shot in my life I judged the risk and benefits of this shot and had my second Moderna shot at the end of June. My wife was more reluctant but her last one was same day as me tho she got her first one 2 months after my first.

Moderna has already begun first stage human testing on an HIV vaccine based on the mRNA tech and it shows promise. Shows promise to prevent and cure cancer too. Already too many people on this ever shrinking planet so they need to come up with an inception vaccine next.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


>


That's awesome. I can't wait to show that to a Ravens fan, lol. Football season is about to begin. I already have a Chiefs fan to talk shit to, you know him, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 2, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I du know... J&J's vcxx didn't do so well......https://abcnews.go.com/Health/johnson-johnson-hiv-vaccine-trial-fails-mid-stage/story?id=79745098


I wanted the Phizer because I thought that one sounded the safest. Only one that's been fully approved by the FDA now, even though I got my shots when it was still considered emergency approval. But my wife and daughter got the Moderna. My wife got it first. Since she's a nurse, they made her get it. She was in the class of first responder I guess.

But people seriously need to think about natural immunity and make a card for people with natural immunity so they aren't subjected to the vax or unvax stuff. Forcing someone to get a vaccine even though they have natural immunity just to keep working somewhere is just crazy to me.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 2, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I wanted the Phizer because I thought that one sounded the safest. Only one that's been fully approved by the FDA now, even though I got my shots when it was still considered emergency approval. But my wife and daughter got the Moderna. My wife got it first. Since she's a nurse, they made her get it. She was in the class of first responder I guess.
> 
> But people seriously need to think about natural immunity and make a card for people with natural immunity so they aren't subjected to the vax or unvax stuff. Forcing someone to get a vaccine even though they have natural immunity just to keep working somewhere is just crazy to me.


The immunity gained by getting Covid has been proven to be short-lived and much weaker than the vaccine so that's why even after getting the disease you should still get the shots. If the Covid didn't kill ya why be afraid of a couple little jabs that have a way lower risk of side effects or illness than the disease itself.

I think most non-vaxxers are just scared of needles like little children. Suck it up buttercup!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 2, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> The immunity gained by getting Covid has been proven to be short-lived and much weaker than the vaccine so that's why even after getting the disease you should still get the shots. If the Covid didn't kill ya why be afraid of a couple little jabs that have a way lower risk of side effects or illness than the disease itself.
> 
> I think most non-vaxxers are just scared of needles like little children. Suck it up buttercup!


You're confused. I already said I got the vaccine. I was at Safeway on 4-20, and believe it or not my appointment was at 4:20pm. It was the only time available at the time. All the other Coloradans had other things to do I guess at 4:20 on 4-20, lol. What are the odds, lol.

And I got allergy shots regularly when I was a kid. Needles don't scare me unless the want to put them in my veins and suck out my blood, lol.

And I thought you were cool, but now you're name calling. Not cool.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 2, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I wanted the Phizer because I thought that one sounded the safest. Only one that's been fully approved by the FDA now, even though I got my shots when it was still considered emergency approval. But my wife and daughter got the Moderna. My wife got it first. Since she's a nurse, they made her get it. She was in the class of first responder I guess.
> 
> But people seriously need to think about natural immunity and make a card for people with natural immunity so they aren't subjected to the vax or unvax stuff. Forcing someone to get a vaccine even though they have natural immunity just to keep working somewhere is just crazy to me.


The problem is, "natural immunity" from a previous Covid infection varies greatly from person to person and we have no idea how long it lasts. I have an autoimmune disorder, so I was quick to get double vaccinated (also Moderna), then a month after my second vaccination, I was infected by a single exposure-literally, the one person who I was even remotely close to for 10 min infected me when he was setting up my new ISP. Sick as a dog for 2 weeks, almost went to the hospital, but I'm not the hospital type, so I held off. Anyway, I just got my 3rd Moderna shot yesterday and had a strong reaction to it, where I had ZERO reaction to the first two, so I'm finally hopeful I've gotten a decent immune response. There have been some good studies looking at natural immunity from infection, vs, vaccine immunity, AND BOTH together, and the very best protected people are the ones who got two vaccinations after first having a covid infection. I'm 100% convinced that everyone needs to get vaccinated regardless of previous infection. Delta is bad enough and there is already a new variant of concern brewing in South Africa with significant capabilities to evade our current vaccine-Delta is just so dominant it hasn't spread much yet.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 2, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> The problem is, "natural immunity" from a previous Covid infection varies greatly from person to person and we have no idea how long it lasts. I have an autoimmune disorder, so I was quick to get double vaccinated (also Moderna), then a month after my second vaccination, I was infected by a single exposure-literally, the one person who I was even remotely close to for 10 min infected me when he was setting up my new ISP. Sick as a dog for 2 weeks, almost went to the hospital, but I'm not the hospital type, so I held off. Anyway, I just got my 3rd Moderna shot yesterday and had a strong reaction to it, where I had ZERO reaction to the first two, so I'm finally hopeful I've gotten a decent immune response. There have been some good studies looking at natural immunity from infection, vs, vaccine immunity, AND BOTH together, and the very best protected people are the ones who got two vaccinations after first having a covid infection. I'm 100% convinced that everyone needs to get vaccinated regardless of previous infection. Delta is bad enough and there is already a new variant of concern brewing in South Africa with significant capabilities to evade our current vaccine-Delta is just so dominant it hasn't spread much yet.


I agree with a lot of what you're saying. Are you in the US, because I didn't think they were doing 3rd doses yet? And you got that sick for 2 weeks even with the double dose? That's crazy. I take this shit seriously, believe it or not, and I've told my son more than once he should get vaxed, but I respect everyone's decisions and I'm not gonna harass him about it. However I think some jobs should require the shot, like all hospital workers for one. He's thinking of joining the military too and he knows they require it, and he's cool with that.

The whole COVID thing is just messed up. Damn bats.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Covid, The Future is Now! still here. Doesn't appear to be going anywhere. 
I live in OK and we are saturated with the delta+ variant. I know several dead people now that would still be alive if they had gotten the vacc. Now, Im not a big fan of humans, but I still feel bad for peoples emotional pain. But, if you are too smart to get the vax, you're probably on your way out the door shortly anyway, so good luck.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 2, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're confused. I already said I got the vaccine. I was at Safeway on 4-20, and believe it or not my appointment was at 4:20pm. It was the only time available at the time. All the other Coloradans had other things to do I guess at 4:20 on 4-20, lol. What are the odds, lol.
> 
> And I got allergy shots regularly when I was a kid. Needles don't scare me unless the want to put them in my veins and suck out my blood, lol.
> 
> And I thought you were cool, but now you're name calling. Not cool.


I was referring to people who won't get the shots in general and not at you in particular. Was late and the RSO was kicking in hard, so sorry for the confusion.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 2, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Delta is bad enough and there is already a new variant of concern brewing in South Africa with significant capabilities to evade our current vaccine-Delta is just so dominant it hasn't spread much yet.


This is a big problem not having the rest of the world, (read poor countries with mostly dark skinned people), getting vaccinated at the levels we are. Brewing grounds for more virulent variations and one could emerge that eats the vaccine for breakfast with death rates in the double digits.

New pandemics will arise in the future and if we have to go thru this turmoil every time it does not bode well for humanity.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 2, 2021)

White genocide happening at local chiropractor in florida …. He offered to sign medical exceptions for parents. Actual medical physicians , nurse practitioners can tho.

Get the bags ready.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> White genocide happening at local chiropractor in florida …. He offered to sign medical exceptions for parents. Actual medical physicians , nurse practitioners can tho.
> 
> Get the bags ready.
> 
> View attachment 4978229


Wouldn't it be nice for that DNA to change?


----------



## smokin away (Sep 5, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yeah … 2 internet dickweeds putting their tinfoil hats together for the greater cause. Fuck those idiots - they bring ZERO EXPERTISE to the subject.


Did you even read the statistics which point out Covid is killing only 1.64% of infections and dropping? Check the monoclonal antibodies which are keeping infected from suffering/dying. Deny truth and give up your liberties if you must but don't drag the rest of us along who know better.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 5, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I du know... J&J's vcxx didn't do so well......https://abcnews.go.com/Health/johnson-johnson-hiv-vaccine-trial-fails-mid-stage/story?id=79745098


Only the Pfizer and Moderna use the mRNA tech. All the rest used in north america use the older viral partical tech. Apples and oranges.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Only the Pfizer and Moderna use the mRNA tech. All the rest used in north america use the older viral partical tech. Apples and oranges.


Dude is an anti.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 5, 2021)

We got a real shit show going on here in Alberta since our current dictator decided to throw the doors wide open in time for the world famous Calgary Stampede in early July. ICU beds are at 95% capacity and non-urgent surgeries like my wife's foot and knee fixes have been cancelled for who knows how long because all the Covidiots are filling up the hospitals. This is happening all over where restrictions were lifted like it's all OK now. It's not.

They just came out with the latest modelling showing the numbers for how many vaccinated and unvaccinated are taking up beds and its overwhelmingly the unvaccinated. In just the 20-29yo group there are 124.7X as many unvaccinated than vaccinated.

The report is here if anyone wants to see the numbers for the shit show. It will be similar where other places have decided to go with freedumb instead of reality.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Dude is an anti.


That's a much more polite term than I would use for it's ilk.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 5, 2021)

smokin away said:


> Did you even read the statistics which point out Covid is killing only 1.64% of infections and dropping? Check the monoclonal antibodies which are keeping infected from suffering/dying. Deny truth and give up your liberties if you must but don't drag the rest of us along who know better.


It's almost exclusively killing Covidiots and for every one it kills there are a dozen more that will have life-long health issues due to catching the bug. The delta variant is mutating now too and much worse than Delta prime which is much worse than the Alpha.

Kids are having more health issues and deaths related to the variants as well so you all must hate kids as you won't do anything to protect them from your selfishness.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2021)

The vaccine is safer than catching Covid.









‘We don’t have any vaccinated patients here.’ Idaho hospitals crushed by COVID-19 surge


With a critical shortage of hospital beds and staff and one of the nation’s lowest vaccination rates, Idaho health providers are growing desperate and preparing to follow crisis standards of care, which call for giving scarce resources to patients most likely to survive.




www.oregonlive.com





"The outpatient center was housing inpatients, the 125-bed hospital held 146 patients, and half of all patients — 78 — had COVID-19, with *91% of them unvaccinated,* according to hospital officials attending a midday online press conference."









‘Absolutely heartbreaking’ week of deaths at southern Oregon hospital


"We are in an absolute full-blown health care crisis.”




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The vaccine is safer than catching Covid.


That was teh basic reasoning behind my deciding to go with it. At first I was agnostic about it and wanted to see how things went as it rolled out before deciding and as luck would have it I had decided to go for it not long before it finally became available here. Neither my wife or I have ever had a flu shot and I was mildly anti-vax about most shots as was she to the point that she didn't finally see the wisdom in it and get her first Moderna until 2 months later near the end of May. When they called to book the appt for my 2nd shot she answered the phone and asked if she could get hers too and as she was at 31 days and they had extra we both went in for our seconds the end of June.

With my smoked out lungs and hers the same we figured if we did get really ill from Covid we had good chances of a serious outcome including death. She just turned 59 and I'm hitting 67 next month so no spring chickens here except in the coop next spring.


----------



## smokin away (Sep 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The vaccine is safer than catching Covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got my vaccine from the health department as soon as it was available - both pzers. So far OK. Been through two plane flights and road travel and what do you know I'm still here. It depends on what your Doctor recommends. It also helps to have regular check ups and have your Doctor's number on speed dial. Granted that's why the whole mess started cause everyone can't afford a Doctor. Here's why:








Universal Medical Care from Conception to End of Life


Why has medical care become so complicated--and expensive? Not very long ago, an individual would visit a doctor to be treated for an illness that could not be "cured" by one of Grandma's "recipes." Whether it was a sore throat, earache, or digestive pain, Grandma usually had some homespun...



books.google.com


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Sep 7, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I have no interest in this vaccine and have concerns about what it could do down the road. That said I will still get it. I worry more about those I might kill giving them covid than I am about the vaccine. I still don't want it mind you but will take it for the greater good.


Compassion for your fellow man. What a better place this world would be if there were more like you!


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 7, 2021)

Just coz I want to see people's heads spin......  
CNN - 2020/09/01









Past vaccine disasters show why rushing a coronavirus vaccine now would be 'colossally stupid' | CNN


Vaccine experts are warning the federal government against rushing out a coronavirus vaccine before testing has shown it's both safe and effective. Decades of history show why they're right.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Indicana Jones (Sep 8, 2021)

I just lost my first job today not being vaxxed. This lady called me and went through her whole spiel of what she needed. Then at the end she asked if I had both of my jabs and continued on with her virtue signaling. I told her to lead with that question next time and stop wasting people’s time.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

I took it for the magnetism, so disappointed.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2021)

Indicana Jones said:


> I just lost my first job today not being vaxxed. This lady called me and went through her whole spiel of what she needed. Then at the end she asked if I had both of my jabs and continued on with her virtue signaling. I told her to lead with that question next time and stop wasting people’s time.


Congratulations, I hope you lose many more


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2021)

Indicana Jones said:


> I just lost my first job today not being vaxxed. This lady called me and went through her whole spiel of what she needed. Then at the end she asked if I had both of my jabs and continued on with her virtue signaling. I told her to lead with that question next time and stop wasting people’s time.


Careful, next they are gonna want you to carry Insurance.


----------



## Indicana Jones (Sep 8, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Careful, next they are gonna want you to carry Insurance.


Try again. I hold millions in insurances.

Also to clear a few things up before anyone else pee’s their pants; I’m not against the vaccine and I think Mr. Trump is a jack off.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 8, 2021)

Indicana Jones said:


> Try again. I hold millions in insurances.
> 
> Also to clear a few things up before anyone else pee’s their pants; I’m not against the vaccine and I think Mr. Trump is a jack off.


Then why didn't you get it?... and what does Trump have to do with anything now?.. he's not been Prez since Jan.


----------



## Indicana Jones (Sep 8, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Then why didn't you get it?... and what does Trump have to do with anything now?.. he's not been Prez since Jan.


There seems to be a direct correlation between Trump enjoyers and anti vaxxers. I just wanted to get ahead of that before it became an issue. Anywho, I think my wife and I are going to get our first shots this weekend. Her Uncle is laid up in the ICU right now coughing up blood from this delta variant, and I’m really just worried that practicing good hygiene and wearing my mask everywhere just isn’t gonna fly like it did last year.


----------



## Indicana Jones (Sep 8, 2021)

Lol @DoubleAtotheRON new *mascot *is what you’re going for, I think!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 8, 2021)

Indicana Jones said:


> There seems to be a direct correlation between Trump enjoyers and anti vaxxers. I just wanted to get ahead of that before it became an issue. Anywho, I think my wife and I are going to get our first shots this weekend. Her Uncle is laid up in the ICU right now coughing up blood from this delta variant, and I’m really just worried that practicing good hygiene and wearing my mask everywhere just isn’t gonna fly like it did last year.


Yeah... it's not a good situation no matter who is in the "puppet chair". I just don't trust the vax yet. Too many people having bad reactions to the shots,.. I've had family that got really sick after the first and second shots. One had a heart attack with no previous health issues. Remember those experimental kids that had deformities and deaths during the Polio vax trials?.. It's just too soon. Death has my number, and when its up... I'll have to answer.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 8, 2021)

I've already had it anyways... wasn't that bad. I got some antibodies that I believe will last for a while. If I get it again, I think my body can handle it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Then why didn't you get it?... and what does Trump have to do with anything now?.. he's not been Prez since Jan.


He has been anti american since 2015
but hey...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2021)

Indicana Jones said:


> I just lost my first job today not being vaxxed. This lady called me and went through her whole spiel of what she needed. Then at the end she asked if I had both of my jabs and continued on with her virtue signaling. I told her to lead with that question next time and stop wasting people’s time.


Cool story bro
May the majority continue to make ya'll miserable


----------



## Indicana Jones (Sep 8, 2021)

@DoubleAtotheRON I hope so. I’m really anxious about it. My wife’s grand dad got the shots and had a heart attack like a week later. Not sure if from the vax or from being 83. Weird coincidence though.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2021)

Indicana Jones said:


> @DoubleAtotheRON I hope so. I’m really anxious about it. My wife’s grand dad got the shots and had a heart attack like a week later. Not sure if from the vax or from being 83. Weird coincidence though.


So young ...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 8, 2021)

Indicana Jones said:


> @DoubleAtotheRON I hope so. I’m really anxious about it. My wife’s grand dad got the shots and had a heart attack like a week later. Not sure if from the vax or from being 83. Weird coincidence though.


It's questionable for sure. My dad is 74, had a pacemaker for 15 years. It's never gone off or made a noise, but since the vax, his pacemaker is beeping, and the transmitter is lighting up in the middle of the night waking him up. ... docs are looking into it. He seems zapped these days as well... he used to go all day long mowing, trimming trees, doing projects, etc, .. now he just sits in his chair watching old episodes of Gunsmoke. It's def changed him.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It's questionable for sure. My dad is 74, had a pacemaker for 15 years. It's never gone off or made a noise, but since the vax, his pacemaker is beeping, and the transmitter is lighting up in the middle of the night waking him up. ... docs are looking into it. He seems zapped these days as well... he used to go all day long mowing, trimming trees, doing projects, etc, .. now he just sits in his chair watching old episodes of Gunsmoke. It's def changed him.


Nah, he's just never seen so many Americans not care for fellow Americans.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 8, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Nah, he's just never seen so many Americans not care for fellow Americans.


How so? He's done his job (so to speak), and got fully vaxxed.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> How so?


He sounds depressed.


----------



## Indicana Jones (Sep 8, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> So young ...


Lol. I mean he made it, though.

@DoubleAtotheRON my wife’s grand dad has described himself in the same way. Feeling zapped of energy after the second dose. It’s been months now.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 8, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> He sounds depressed.


Not really... just no energy. He's heading up the Confederate Air Force this weekend for a fly in of FiFI, the only B29 bomber on the planet. He's always been active in the aviation community, but he's just not like he used to be. Last year the B25 lost an engine in MO, and he headed up the engine swap on the hot tarmac in Aug for days.. he was tired after that, but I don't think he could do that this year.



Indicana Jones said:


> Lol. I mean he made it, though.
> 
> @DoubleAtotheRON my wife’s grand dad has described himself in the same way. Feeling zapped of energy after the second dose. It’s been months now.


I hear ya... and he's the same. I think his last (second shot) was about 3 months ago.... and I've never seen him so winded.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 14, 2021)

Vaxxed here. Pfizer. Doing fine. I know more vaxxed people than unvaxxed. They are all fine. I know 4 dead (covid) people who didn't get their shots.These stories are known as anecdotal. They don't carry weight. They aren't reliable.
Now the hospitals are full of the unvaxxed. Almost everyone dying from Covid are unvaxxed. These stories have actual data attached. Proveable data. 
If you don't want this version of the virus, get the vaccine. If you do want the virus, don't get the shot. 
I don't care who all dies from this. Time to flush this toilet. Too many people and most of them suck.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Vaxxed here. Pfizer. Doing fine. I know more vaxxed people than unvaxxed. They are all fine. I know 4 dead (covid) people who didn't get their shots.These stories are known as anecdotal. They don't carry weight. They aren't reliable.
> Now the hospitals are full of the unvaxxed. Almost everyone dying from Covid are unvaxxed. These stories have actual data attached. Proveable data.
> If you don't want this version of the virus, get the vaccine. If you do want the virus, don't get the shot.
> I don't care who all dies from this. Time to flush this toilet. Too many people and most of them suck.


Most people who are afraid of the vaccine and talk about tired relatives etc... don't realize that correlation is not causation. They no longer trust the educated in the scientific community. 96% of physicians are vaccinated but they listen to the wing nuts like Scott Atlas. They just don't know in a complex world how to vet and consume data, sad really because this is killing people, most of all them and they act as selfish vessels for this virus to replicate, mutate and possibly be even more lethal than it already is.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 17, 2021)

Everyone always talks about adverse reactions to the vaccines in the third person....if vaccines truly were harming people, hospitals would be full of people being treated for vaccine reactions instead of being full of nonvaccinated people. 

How many more headlines do you need to read about a loudly outspoken vaccine critic landing in the hospital for covid and begging for the vaccine on their death bed?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 17, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Everyone always talks about adverse reactions to the vaccines in the third person....if vaccines truly were harming people, hospitals would be full of people being treated for vaccine reactions instead of being full of nonvaccinated people.
> 
> How many more headlines do you need to read about a loudly outspoken vaccine critic landing in the hospital for covid and begging for the vaccine on their death bed?


While looking at the Tide Pod challenge breed of folks out there nothing surprises me any more. Just keep this in mind.


----------



## speedwell68 (Sep 20, 2021)

Kdoggy said:


> Nope nanotechnology vaccine you know made by a computer like no other vaccine in human history. Guess what each bottle has a bar code im sure its safe ill be the guy saying i told those guys it wasnt safe or ill be the guy dying from a chinese produced virus to screw western economies i dunno which death is better lol. Imagine what that can put in those vaccines individual coding with a bar coded bottle and a record who took it? thats the next warfare nanotechnology just do a bit of research before you sheeple into the drs office.


Why would the Chinese want to screw Western economies? We are their biggest customers. I bet every piece of technology you use is made in China.

I have had a double dose of the vaccine.


----------



## speedwell68 (Sep 20, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Everyone always talks about adverse reactions to the vaccines in the third person....if vaccines truly were harming people, hospitals would be full of people being treated for vaccine reactions instead of being full of nonvaccinated people.
> 
> How many more headlines do you need to read about a loudly outspoken vaccine critic landing in the hospital for covid and begging for the vaccine on their death bed?


Well said.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)

Some people have bad reactions from taking Tylenol. Tylenol has been linked to kidney disease, heart attacks, strokes, and other conditions. The people with their fake claims about side effects from the vaccine probably have several bottles of Tylenol in their medicine cabinets.


----------



## 123drp (Sep 22, 2021)

Anyone else feel better in general after getting the 2nd dose? Ever since getting really sick in Feb 2020 I have felt general tiredness and headaches, I thought it was allergies but after the vaccine I feel so much better. Apparently I'm not alone and Yale is studying these claims to see if it's a placebo affect or if the vaccine actually fights long Covid symptoms. I love telling anti vaxxers my experience, it really engages their cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 25, 2021)

Double Moderna here … sore arm … craving for more beer all good.

Just like any other vax ive done over decades. 
No hypochondriac thinking


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Sep 26, 2021)

Ive had full doses twice Pfizer first back in Feb/March. I skipped the booster and thought I'd just take the full vaccination of the Moderna so 6 weeks ago I got the first Moderna and finished the second a couple weeks ago. 4 shots no ill effects. People trip out and pass out over needles, they have for decades. This year Ive seen a couple hundred vaccinated with me. Didnt see any of them have heart attacks and not one adverse reaction during the waiting time after the shot. Im was a Trump voter but I dont see that has to do anything with the vaccine. Though most of the anti-vaxxers I know were (and still are) Trump supporters.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Ive had full doses twice Pfizer first back in Feb/March. I skipped the booster and thought I'd just take the full vaccination of the Moderna so 6 weeks ago I got the first Moderna and finished the second a couple weeks ago. 4 shots no ill effects. People trip out and pass out over needles, they have for decades. This year Ive seen a couple hundred vaccinated with me. Didnt see any of them have heart attacks and not one adverse reaction during the waiting time after the shot. Im was a Trump voter but I dont see that has to do anything with the vaccine. Though most of the anti-vaxxers I know were (and still are) Trump supporters.


Just got my third in the series Pfizer booster yesterday. My immune system is kicking like a mule and I'm very pleased. What most people don't understand is correlation is not causation. Also our bodies are very noisy. Immune reactions to foreign proteins are loud and unpleasant. Imagine if your immune system had to mount this same defense with the actual virus!  

Many people are dead by the time their immune system kicks in and some immune systems can't save you related to viral load of exposure and health of the individual, not to even mention the morbidity associated with this coagulopathy. 

Today will be a down day where I drink soup, Pepto Bismol and anti-pyretics. But by 9 PM tonight or possibly tomorrow morning this will be cleared from my system with zero sequelae. Try that with Covid.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> zero _sequelae_


i have to generally look up at least 1 word from most of your posts!!!! lmao


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i have to generally look up at least 1 word from most of your posts!!!! lmao


LOL thanks, you're far too sweet.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 2, 2021)

I did get Comirnaty (BioNTech vaccine, "Pfizer" in the US). Did not feel anything after the first shot, after the second shot it was a very, very faint discomfort that I would probably not have noticed had I not known that I was vaccinated. Muscle aching at the injection point for a few days (that happens with other vaccines, too, probably unrelated to the vaccine itself).

My mom (79 years old) did not feel a thing. I have heard that from a lot of seniors. A lot of young people reported they felt like shit. Probably the stronger your immune system is, the more you feel.


----------



## CheGueVapo (Oct 4, 2021)

It doesn't mean shit to show an example of somebody that has a bad reaction on any vaccine.
Lets take the risk of thrombus that can happen with the vaccine.
Few people (lower than 10) under 1 million vacinated get the symptom.
But the actual infection, if you catch it, more than 40 people have THAT exact symptom under 1 million.

So it depends.

I totally agree that you should NOT take a vaccination that is NOT neccesary because YOUR individual risk is low.

The death rate under 35 years is low... if you are female, its quite lower, same is the chance of developing more than mild symptoms at all.

Some people say, we want everyone to be vaccinated to achieve the herd immunity for everyone to be safer. In fatc that carries out a lot of collateral damage.

Why should the less affected take the risk of vaccination damage, if those elderly or other that are at high risk REFUSE the vaccination. They need it!

Any vaccination contains a risk.... a tetanus vaccination CAN have complications! Same than covid.

*BUT *comparatively the Moderna/Pfizers have less complications than the old ones, than ever before.

Still I think it should be everyones own decision, not to force anyone or to allow them only to have a living in freedom with vaccination... THAT's not right.

You want to force one... force those who are at HIGH risk! Those refusing.... i cant get my head around... usually it's conspiracy theories, or they say "Im so old, dying soon, leave it to the younger" thats CRAZY! We do vaccinate only to protect those at higher risk.... the general healthy person is not at that high risk, would not require the vaccine to have a good chance to survive.... the machines, like the ECMO, we have the elderly in there. They need to be vaccinated to stop the dying... check WHO dies!

Think about it.... those at high risk, if they have the shots... less and less die... and it's going to be no problem anymore... the more it mutates, the LESS it's going to be danger.... the theory of a spontaneous mutating killer virus is a hoax.... in fact the high death rate at first came from a "low level of adoption"... the more humans had the virus, and the more the virus changes, its going to be less lethal.... thats NORMAL! The virus does not WANT to damage us.... it wants not to get killed by our imune system, it flees.... so not killing us is a quite obvious good way to survive, and because that works, those "strains" less lethal going to spread more, a dead body in the crematorium doesn't spread, if you aree quarantined isolated in the hospital, you dont spread and the more of the patients at high risk are vaccinated, the less is the death toll.... thats GOOD! Relax.. it is "SAFE", safer than any vaccination before!

Still it must spread, and spread and adoption, in my eyes is good. The virus learns less to harm us, to better spread. We learn to react, no matter the actual immunisation holds on just monthes... still your imune system reacts BETTER next strain! Mild symptoms... fuck it! Come again, baby! Keep tryin...
I find that OK....  We going to deal with it.... sooner or later, and theres no need to panic, or see only hope in vaccines... this is not the first plaque nagging on us foolish creatures!


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 4, 2021)

I got pfizer back in January. Felt pretty lousy after the second dose but was back to normal after 48 hours. I recently got concerned about my immunity level with all the reports that pfizers vaccine did not produce as many antibodies as the moderna, reports of breakthrough cases, and since it has been over 9 months since i was vaccinated and I was about to do some traveling to very crowded areas. 

I just got back from a week and half trip to Las Vegas/Arizona, was in some VERY heavy crowds of unmasked people at some points on the strip and freemont, ate in some busy restaurants, even went to a fairly tight spaced hip hop show at a glass blowing studio where everyone wasnt wearing masks and smoking heavy (i did not share anyones joints/pipe). At some times I did not wear a mask, but I did wear a n95 on the airplane and I was quite sure I had to have been exposed to covid at some point during the trip...there were thousands of people on the strip and on freemont street that we had to wade through. 

Since I am fully vaccinated, i did not have to quarantine upon arriving back in Hawaii, but as a courtesy to my coworkers I decided to get a covid test before going back to work, and am proud to report I tested negative for Covid and have renewed faith in the efficacy of the pfizer vaccine. I'm not suggesting the fully vaccinated should let their guards down but I do have faith that our vaccinations work incredibly and there is absolutely no reason to be fearful of receiving them. Its the only way we will get back to some semblance of normalcy.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 4, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> with all the reports that pfizers vaccine did not produce as many antibodies as the moderna, reports of breakthrough cases


Seriously, those two mRNA-based vaccines are so similar, and there is absolutely no solid science right now about any discernable difference. Breakthroughs are normal, look at the relative numbers and not at the absolute numbers.

These vaccines are extremely advanced, and very effective and accurate. We should be grateful that the technology existed when it was time to apply it.

In a few years mRNA meds will be commonplace, possibly save a lot of lives, and we will laugh at our 2021 selves for being so concerned.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 4, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> theres no need to panic, or see only hope in vaccines... this is not the first plaque nagging on us foolish creatures!


Do you know very many people with Polio? Probably next to no one, and you can thank vaccines for that.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 4, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> it should be everyones own decision,


It is everyone's decision. Medical science has said this is the right thing to so If you choose to ignore that than cool, you live with the consequences. That could mean you cant keep your job or perhaps not eat in a restaurant but that's the price of your decision. Last I checked we live among other people and some issues are bigger than the individual but still nobody is holding folks down forcing a shot into them. It is still each person's choice.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> It is still each person's choice.


In some cases the individual needs to take a step back and yield some "freedom" for the greater good.

It's not your choice to drive under the influence -- that's because you don't risk just killing yourself, but others, too. It's the same here.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 4, 2021)

Great freedom comes with great responsibility. We are paying the price of unchecked freedom at all costs....an epidemic of misinformation and over 700,000 people dead in this country alone, while many people just shrug it off and say "oh, how many of them were obese? They shouldve been eating more vegetables" as if things like obesity can be cured overnight.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 4, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> In some cases the individual needs to take a step back and yield some "freedom" for the greater good.
> 
> It's not your choice to drive under the influence -- that's because you don't risk just killing yourself, but others, too. It's the same here.


I am pretty sure "we live among other people and some issues are bigger than the individual " summed it up. As a double vaccinated person who works in 3 hospitals I have little patience for those who refuse to step up for the greater good. As for driving under the influence, yes people choose to do it. It is a choice, just the wrong one. That's whey they should be prosecuted with much harsher penalties for such ignorance.


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 4, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> It doesn't mean shit to show an example of somebody that has a bad reaction on any vaccine.
> Lets take the risk of thrombus that can happen with the vaccine.
> Few people (lower than 10) under 1 million vacinated get the symptom.
> But the actual infection, if you catch it, more than 40 people have THAT exact symptom under 1 million.
> ...


I think vaccines should be mandatory. Due To stupid simple minded creatures on this planet we‘re seeing a resurgence of long damn near eradicated diseases. Somehow they think they know better then doctors. There’s more then enough shots to go around. Thus to get this damn virus and others under control again they need to be mandatory. Granted I’m fully immune to the virus before I got the vaccine but still got it none the less To protect others.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 4, 2021)

I guess we all can choose, fine, but the unvaxed who end up with Covid should not take precedence over citizens who did, in the emergency room...


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 5, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> It doesn't mean shit to show an example of somebody that has a bad reaction on any vaccine.
> Lets take the risk of thrombus that can happen with the vaccine.
> Few people (lower than 10) under 1 million vacinated get the symptom.
> But the actual infection, if you catch it, more than 40 people have THAT exact symptom under 1 million.
> ...


The last mutation of Covid was certainly not less dangerous. I think mutations can go either way. Where do rights end when you endanger the "tribes" survival. People's rights have certainly maxed out a shit-ton of hospitals, spread the infection and killed many a "tribal" members. How about rabies.......smallpox......TB........polio vaccines ? I grew up around many a kid with polio, so heart wrenching to witness.... "Thanks mom and dad for protecting our rights ! ". This shit ain't going away soon. Spreaders will be running allover Hell's acres. I'm certainly aware the vaccine is not an option for all. Not so bad I guess, only 700,000 plus dead. I certainly expect an attack now for these comments from a shiver of sharks. It's my right to express thoughts, not to kill someone.


----------



## CheGueVapo (Oct 5, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> last mutation of Covid was certainly not less dangerous.


But the outcomes rating better each day and each new day it's "the lowest mortality rate" ever.


https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/worldwide-graphs/#case-outcome



When you hear some scientist stating this or that mutation is more "danger", they never mean the fatality... but the SPREAD.
World-wide we're on the peak of the 3rd wave... just at the moment peaking again "highest active cases counts" maybe topping them this time.

But the daily death cases world-wide is lowering and might go down under 5k, lowest daily-death count ever.

So WHY you claim it is getting more danger, while obviously the exact opposite is happening. Stop spreading false information.

Stop forcing people into vaccination risks, that are NOT at high risk with Covid, like fucking chilren. If you fear it that much, get an the vaccination and stfu... you dont need to convice others to take medicines! It's THEIR OWN CHOICE


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> But the outcomes rating better each day and each new day it's "the lowest mortality rate" ever.
> 
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/worldwide-graphs/#case-outcome
> ...




Sorry Americans don't need your "deep thoughts"


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> Check those fucking mortality rates and compare it to covid you stupid moron! I cant stand your heroic bullshit-telling.
> Rabies has the highest mortality rate *-- 99.9%*
> Smallpox Prognosis.... 30% Risk of death.
> TB is under control with good medicine, otherwise HIGH.
> ...


Make me !


----------



## ooof-da (Oct 5, 2021)

Just got my booster today, 3rd Pfizer in the arm but I told them to hold bill gates microchips because I already have 2.


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 5, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> Check those fucking mortality rates and compare it to covid you stupid moron! I cant stand your heroic bullshit-telling.
> Rabies has the highest mortality rate *-- 99.9%*
> Smallpox Prognosis.... 30% Risk of death.
> TB is under control with good medicine, otherwise HIGH.
> ...


The delta variant is worse. The outcome is just as good as the other variant.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> The delta variant is worse. The outcome is just as good as the other variant.


The marxist would love to convince ignorant Americans the vaccine is unsafe


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 5, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> But the outcomes rating better each day and each new day it's "the lowest mortality rate" ever.
> 
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/worldwide-graphs/#case-outcome
> ...


Things that Putin says


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Things that Putin says


Or China or the Taliban


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 5, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> But the outcomes rating better each day and each new day it's "the lowest mortality rate" ever.
> 
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/worldwide-graphs/#case-outcome
> ...


death counts are decreasing because vaccinations have been increasing, globally. The way we treat covid patients has also improved, i.e. monoclonal antibody treatment is being used more often, new medications being developed to lower the chances of hospitalization, etc. The virus is not getting less deadly on its own, its because people are working their asses off to make it that way.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 5, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> Seriously, those two mRNA-based vaccines are so similar, and there is absolutely no solid science right now about any discernable difference. Breakthroughs are normal, look at the relative numbers and not at the absolute numbers.
> 
> These vaccines are extremely advanced, and very effective and accurate. We should be grateful that the technology existed when it was time to apply it.
> 
> In a few years mRNA meds will be commonplace, possibly save a lot of lives, and we will laugh at our 2021 selves for being so concerned.











Moderna vs. Pfizer: Is There a “Best” mRNA Vaccine?


Both of the mRNA vaccines available in the US are highly effective against severe COVID-19, but recent studies suggest that Moderna’s elicits a stronger immune response and might be better at preventing breakthrough infections.




www.the-scientist.com


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 5, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> But the outcomes rating better each day and each new day it's "the lowest mortality rate" ever.
> 
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/worldwide-graphs/#case-outcome
> ...


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 5, 2021)

"Getting better everyday ", jeez, if everybody died the mortality rate would be even better....did you ever notice that this pandemic is on a roller coaster? No one can predict what may happen.

I'm stopping here. I keep reading your post ( scratching and shaking my head) then saw the next post of yours addressing my comments. I have no time to piss away on some pinhead, Che Guevara wanna-be. Useto like Che but he "went off his rocker " too. Good luck finishing up that Doctorate in virology and infectious diseases.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> COVID-19 May Cause Erectile Dysfunction, Claims Preliminary Research
> 
> 
> In the initial steps of the study, scientists analysed testicular tissues of six men who died of Covid-19 infection.
> ...


I wasn't going to get a vax but I am now.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 5, 2021)

SmichiganOG said:


> I wasn't going to get a vax but I am now.


Coincidentally, the same company who makes a covid vax also makes viagra.


----------



## CheGueVapo (Oct 6, 2021)

Cauhing and Sneezing does spread it. Even breathing spreads it. Touching does not spread it through the skin.
A dead body does not caugh, does not sneeze... it does not even breath anymore, it does not spread.
Patients with severe symptoms get isolated/hospitalised/quarantined.... those spread low. If they die, the spread is over.
The virus don't profit from killing or severe damage, in fact killing the host, lowers his chances to spread.
Any mutation that reduces severe symptoms, increases the spread.
Any mutation that increases the mortality, decreases the spread.
The spread of today are the patients of tomorrow.
There is no need to worry about "deadlier variants", there is no such.
SARS-CoV2 is exactly that: a lower deadlier mutation of SARS, which had 10% mortality, in the first place.
5 of 6 people over 80 years SURVIVE intensive care with Covid, having positive outcome... thats VERY good chances btw.
The hole process is just adoption.
We adopt, it adops, on and on.

We only say that it is DANGER in terms of spread because high counts patients of the elderly at the same time can overcharge the medical-system, and then we can't manage them to survive, because of not having the right equipement at place and not enough personal. Thats the only reason... spend more on medical care..... SPENT! Take care your homeless... get them health insurence... get them a HOME!

Americas fuckedup health care system and the long distance from the place of living to the hospital with adequate equipment makes it easy for the virus....you can get the vaccine for free... but if you catch vaccination-damage, whats your insurance? Your masses of homeless people without health insurance spread covid in the streets.

USA pop 300mio... yesterday: +94,811 new cases / +1,811 dead = 1,91%
Germany 80mio... yesterday: +7,768 new cases / + 77 dead = 0,99%

4 Times the population you have..... but 12 times the daily new cases and on that double the mortality rate.

50% of americans got vaccinated....  Look how great it works 
Thats 150millions.... within each million there is people having DAMAGE from the vaccination! PLENTY!
You dont care them... "get a fucking job!", "now why dont you have a job".. you disvalue live that has no job... like the fucking nazis! "Oh thats just useless human junk"

Maybe you should find a vaccination against "Stupidity" 

EDIT: Not that Im not grateful.... I thank the russians for THEIR millions of losses stopping us, 80s ago, i wasn't even born. Im really grateful for this Grundgesetz for the Bundesrepublik Germany... i accept it as MY CONSTITUTION! You did great work on that ... we function.... now what about you? Your "we the people"... you suck IMHO! Your country is stuck in the "dark middle age" .. and the same goes for the UK.... its fact! YOu have the "wild west" the same time... meaning "dark middle age" with guns everywhere and shootings instead of swordfights! But you got the plaques now.... it's getting more and more "dark middle age" at your place! The rest of the world... skyrocketing and outperforming you in any demands exapt military-industrial-complex...  Your stuck founding an empire that already fall apart... you dont know how else to proceed... it's so funny. Yay, me little Adolph, a fucking small democratic PEASANT. Snickers for the Left-handed! "...aaaaand you're fed up"





You're not fed yet?
Try this:


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 6, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> death counts are decreasing because vaccinations have been increasing, globally. The way we treat covid patients has also improved, i.e. monoclonal antibody treatment is being used more often, new medications being developed to lower the chances of hospitalization, etc. The virus is not getting less deadly on its own, its because people are working their asses off to make it that way.


 The crux of success in a sea of haters


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> Cauhing and Sneezing does spread it. Even breathing spreads it. Touching does not spread it through the skin.
> A dead body does not caugh, does not sneeze... it does not even breath anymore, it does not spread.
> Patients with severe symptoms get isolated/hospitalised/quarantined.... those spread low. If they die, the spread is over.
> The virus don't profit from killing or severe damage, in fact killing the host, lowers his chances to spread.
> ...


I guess YouTube missed taking down that antivaxxer disinformation, oh well, that's why they have ways of reporting it. They are taking ALL antivaxxer disinformation down. If you want to post bullshit, you should at the least learn how to write English. Was there a point to your BTW?


----------



## CheGueVapo (Oct 6, 2021)

Yay, take vaccine only if YOU are at risk..... if you are not at risk, dont feel pushed into taking something that puts you at risk to protect those who refuse themselves while THEY are at high risk. Do you have a samaritan complex?

Im not anti-vaxxer... im pro vaxxer.

I just say.... take ALL risks into account... do YOU for YOURSELF need it? What is the higher risk? The vaccine or the virus... whats your chance catching it? Can you prevent catching it differently? Yes. Masks! Im pro masks in public! This is what the doctor should find out with YOU analyzing YOUR individual RISKS.

Vaccines is never to protect OTHERS.... you take it to protect yourself only!

Theres the old people in the retirement homes saying... i refuse, leave it to theyounger... then COVID gets in... and there's your deaths counts! Those are the maniacs you must convice,not vaccinate millions your newborns against covid.... this just runs into complicatioins that you want to AVOID! It's ridiculous vaccinating EVERYONE to seek hope in "herd immunity" making it vanish.... it does not vanish.... but it's getting less of a problem if the elderly go fucking take their shots!

SO WHAT? Im pro vaxx...

You want the homeless stop spreadin covid, fine... give them a fucking home so they dont sleep in the cold.... the vaccine does not help them, no matter you force them! They struggle the cold, not covid, but that makes them easy to catch covid and have severe case. Vaccine does NOT help them! Only a warm place helps!

If you dont change yourhealth care... and if you dont change your homeless problem... you stuck with the problem getting worse! It's not the virus... it's your "weakness". You are a weak social-system! Check how many people shit in the streets because they dont have a toilet! Thats america! And you wonder? YOu aree hardcore-capitalists... and that what you earn for it! Plaques, homeless, crumbling down economy, trillion dollar holes, wasting energy like a maniac, gunfights everywhere.... sing with me:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> Yay, take vaccine only if YOU are at risk..... if you are not at risk, dont feel pushed into taking something that puts you at risk to protect those who refuse themselves while THEY are at high risk. Do you have a samaritan complex?
> 
> Im not anti-vaxxer... im pro vaxxer.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> Vaccines is never to protect OTHERS.... you take it to protect yourself only!











Vaccinated people are less likely to spread Covid, new research finds


British scientists examined how the Pfizer-BioNTech and the AstraZeneca vaccines affected the spread of the virus if a person had a breakthrough infection.




www.nbcnews.com





*Vaccinated people are less likely to spread Covid, new research finds*
British scientists examined how the Pfizer-BioNTech and the AstraZeneca vaccines affected the spread of the virus if a person had a breakthrough infection.


----------



## CheGueVapo (Oct 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5003653


You cannot protect the people that have disabled imune system by taking shots against ANYTHING... they must protect their intake air whatever... you are just false with these heroic false statements. There is no rational reason.... you dont help, but causing collateral extra damage!

Its your hollywood feeling... yeah lets help others, were such a great community helping each other, wohoo - that fuels the pharmas interests -, lets take the risk of an unneccesary vaccination.... you are just stupid doing so.

Every vaccination must take your individual risks into account... if the doctor does not give you proper indiviidual advice and analyze your risks propperly... just says "take it for the sake of anyone" and handle you through likeclearing through customs, with thte goal to vaccinate as many people as possible... you make a mistake, because the doctor doesn't look... he just handles you through and has no reason to say, it might be problematic to take it, he doesn't even have the time at all to check you propperly,.... but YOU UNDERSIGN THAT just by taking it and accepting it, you must undersign papers that say exactly that there's RISKS so the doctor is not fault! YOUR FAULT ALONE ACCEPTING THEM! It could have been your last and it could leave you with a sickness that never goes away for the rest of your life SAME THAN COVID CAN

If you vaccinate everyone you end up with lots of collateral damage.

You must take that into account and choose wisely whats the lower damage... or YOU MAKE IT WORSE for no reason.

Try giving everyone free healthcare provide them warm home and food... dont leave them a "choice" beeing homeless and hungry without access to doctors... then less people die from covid and less people spread in the streets.... dont you get it?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> You cannot protect the people that have disabled imune system by taking shots against ANYTHING... they must protect their intake air whatever... you are just false with these heroic false statements.
> 
> Its your hollywood feeling... yeah lets help others, were such a great community helping each other, wohoo, lets take the risk of an unneccesary vaccination.... you are just stupid doing so.
> 
> ...


Thanks but I prefer my doctors advice 
Bonus he is American


----------



## CheGueVapo (Oct 6, 2021)

im done here. Im not offending americans, but im offending the processes happening in america. A lot of americans share my opinions. Like your president. Now having a white democratic you might finally find your way to "change". Sure you can  I hope you do! I support him! Bonus, he is not from kenia, conspiracy-wise 

... just take a look at Alex Jones....  Personification of your problems! Pure moronism! Is it a bioweapon of the socialists or the bilderbergs depopulation weapon, or just a fart from Pelosi, the evil shapeshifting queen of the hive?  ... one day he going to find out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)

These days, proof of vaccination is proof of a brain...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2021)

Adios !


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2021)

IDIOT ALERT !


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 6, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> IDIOT ALERT !


Thanks for self identifying. I's a great liberal trait. Much like the mask wearers around here. Easy to pick out. As my Gov Jelly Bean Pritzker has again commanded we all wear mask but few are paying attention.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Thanks for self identifying. I's a great liberal trait. Much like the mask wearers around here. Easy to pick out. As my Gov Jelly Bean Pritzker has again commanded we all wear mask but few are paying attention.


Yup only the intelligent ones follow science

Where is your rebel flag ?


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 6, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> im done here. Im not offending americans, but im offending the processes happening in america. A lot of americans share my opinions. Like your president. Now having a white democratic you might finally find your way to "change". Sure you can  I hope you do! I support him! Bonus, he is not from kenia, conspiracy-wise
> 
> ... just take a look at Alex Jones....  Personification of your problems! Pure moronism! Is it a bioweapon of the socialists or the bilderbergs depopulation weapon, or just a fart from Pelosi, the evil shapeshifting queen of the hive?  ... one day he going to find out


If you organized your thoughts better, you'd prolly make sense.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 6, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yup only the intelligent ones follow science
> 
> Where is your rebel flag ?


Don't stereotype. It's another liberal trait. It makes it easy on the Libs though being told how to think and what to do. I guess it comes from the Gov handout lifestyle thinking.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 6, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Don't stereotype. It's another liberal trait. It makes it easy on the Libs though being told how to think and what to do. I guess it comes from the Gov handout lifestyle thinking.


Maybe has something to do with the company one keeps? Sane people stay away from insurrectionists and confederate flags. My taxes pay For the local fire dept. And I do pay my fair share. Handouts? Huh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## CheGueVapo (Oct 6, 2021)

Im sry to carry it political, but it's the point.
You print trillions of dollars feeding the debt deflation every new years legislative budget because you have no choice facing the shutdown.
Most of the money gets just sucked by the MIC and you can't do anything about it, just go on..... but you have no single fucking dollar to provide the jobless the homeless the food and the warmth and the doctor to maintain their health stable. YOU WANT TO GO ON THAT?
It is THE thing about it in your country.
Vaccination is not "a solution" when your health-state is "down".... the vaccination only helps you when you are in a good health state... if you have no good health taking the shots, the chances of complications skyrocket.

Its not the vaccination that helps you but your imune systems reaction to it..... what you expect from a fuckedup body taking a vaccination that just eats mcdonald and drinks alcohol sleeping in the cold ?? Shot them the vaxx releasing them into the cold and face the collateral damage! DO IT! GO ON!

These bodies have no good imune capacities, struggling the wilderness! Just junk in them, no money, no home, shitting in the streets!

Thats not a brainer, whats the reason for the pandemic on your side of the ocean! You have a radical-economy as evil as that from the nazis. We had the world having enough power to free us..... but you have the military.... nobody stops you. You must change from within!

You are "anti-social" warfare-economy.... in germany we say: "Ihr seid voll die Asozialen im Umgang mit euch selbst und mit der Welt!"

Start caring for one another, thats "social", that defeats the pandemic.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 6, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Thanks but I prefer my doctors advice
> Bonus he is American


Use to work in Mexico for decades, swear to something, everyone appears to be a doctor. The plant I use to work in Monterrey .had a "doctors office "....most the windows knocked out or missing with papers and debris blowing throughout room ! I swear ! Very comforting. Very dangerous working conditions......good luck finding even a pair of plres . Had a great nightlife however.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> Im sry to carry it political, but it's the point.
> You print trillions of dollars feeding the debt deflation every new years legislative budget because you have no choice facing the shutdown.
> Most of the money gets just sucked by the MIC and you can't do anything about it, just go on..... but you have no single fucking dollar to provide the jobless the homeless the food and the warmth and the doctor to maintain their health stable. YOU WANT TO GO ON THAT?
> It is THE thing about it in your country.
> ...


I thought you left...

We are waiting


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 6, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> Cauhing and Sneezing does spread it. Even breathing spreads it. Touching does not spread it through the skin.
> A dead body does not caugh, does not sneeze... it does not even breath anymore, it does not spread.
> Patients with severe symptoms get isolated/hospitalised/quarantined.... those spread low. If they die, the spread is over.
> The virus don't profit from killing or severe damage, in fact killing the host, lowers his chances to spread.
> ...


A dead body doesn't cough or breathe..........who told you that? Thanks for passing that on!


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> A dead body doesn't cough or breathe..........who told you that? Thanks for passing that on!


You are "quick on the draw" dude !


----------



## CheGueVapo (Oct 6, 2021)

Im democratic.... if you want to reffer my specific exact political direction on the spectrum its between centre-left and centre-right. The centre. I oppose the left and the right both.


----------



## CheGueVapo (Oct 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> A dead body doesn't cough or breathe..........who told you that? Thanks for passing that on!





StonedGardener said:


> You are "quick on the draw" dude !


You are the famous adventurer who managed to catch his your own bullet to the knee, i heard of him. Nice to meet you.

 Farewell


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> The CDC themselves state that only 6% of those 700,000 died of covid. There truly is an epidemic of misinformation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a credible source, even Facebook would take it down! 99.99% or the WORLD'S media call bullshit on this. What's wrong, couldn't find a source to back up your bullshit, "bitchute", remember you don't believe the CDC they are all part of a vast global conspiracy, according to you. Get a fucking grip and stop publicly displaying your stupidity and ignorance, it's pathetic, go get vaccinated and STFU.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2021)

lol, A blurry screen recording of a OAN news segment…


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Most of those who are coming down with the Covid have been vaccinated. Your own immune system is the best and wearing a mask while isolating yourself weakens the immune system. If the vaccine worked well there would be no need to force people to get it or give it away for free. How many billions are taxpayers paying for the free vaccines?.


Looks like you’ve been drinking that Qool-aid.


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> lol, A blurry screen recording of a OAN news segment…
> View attachment 5003832


Mommy said you can't trust someone? What did the report claim that was false? This is what happens a brain washed person trusts emotions over logic. "Trust the cdc" Then it's "Thats fake news" (from the cdc) The report was based on your cdc high priests numbers.


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Looks like you’ve been drinking that Qool-aid.


Looks like you've been injecting kool-aid


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 6, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Looks like you’ve been drinking that Qool-aid.


If the news you read wasn't censored you would know that the Delta variant is hitting mostly vaccinated people . 90% in Israel are vaccinated and their new cases are though the roof. Meanwhile Sweden, Norway and Denmark lifted all restrictions..


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> If the news you read wasn't censored you would know that the Delta variant is hitting mostly vaccinated people . 90% in Israel are vaccinated and their new cases are though the roof. Meanwhile Sweden, Norway and Denmark lifted all restrictions..


If the news they see is not big pharma funded, they will believe the big pharma fact checking site that tells them what to believe. One of the most powerful forces in human behavior is the need to remain consistent with ones own beliefs. Add to it the fact that the person has taken a permanent gene altering therapy and that need is compounded. They will defend being a lab rat to liability free mad "scientists", residing in cognitive dissonance until the bitter end. Israel numbers? "Fake news you racist".


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> If the news you read wasn't censored you would know that the Delta variant is hitting mostly vaccinated people . 90% in Israel are vaccinated and their new cases are though the roof. Meanwhile Sweden, Norway and Denmark lifted all restrictions..


they might be seeing positive cases but barely 20 people dying of it every day. They arent even in the top 10 countries with most cases per capita and not even in the top 75 countries with most deaths per capita.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> This is what happens a brain washed person trusts emotions over logic.


thats funny, because that is exactly what you're doing on this thread.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 6, 2021)

99% of those in th hospital DYING from Covid are UNVACCINATED.

*FOX NEWS*

*COVID-19: 99% of hospital admissions were among those not fully vaccinated*
*Only 0.92 percent of deaths were result of breakthrough infections in fully vaccinated patients.*


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 6, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> Im sry to carry it political, but it's the point.
> You print trillions of dollars feeding the debt deflation every new years legislative budget because you have no choice facing the shutdown.
> Most of the money gets just sucked by the MIC and you can't do anything about it, just go on..... but you have no single fucking dollar to provide the jobless the homeless the food and the warmth and the doctor to maintain their health stable. YOU WANT TO GO ON THAT?
> It is THE thing about it in your country.
> ...


Hard to guess what your point might Be.


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> 99% of those in th hospital DYING from Covid are UNVACCINATED.
> 
> *FOX NEWS*
> 
> ...


FOX news number one funder-Big pharma.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> 99% of those in th hospital DYING from Covid are UNVACCINATED.
> 
> *FOX NEWS*
> 
> ...





Fuckingatodeaso said:


> FOX news number one funder-Big pharma.


Next time if you're going to post "news", please link your source. Here's the article you are copying from:








COVID-19: 99% of hospital admissions were among those not fully vaccinated


While COVID-19 cases continue to spike across the US, the overwhelming majority of deaths and hospitalizations from the virus continue to overwhelmingly be among unvaccinated Americans, according to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




www.foxnews.com





Here's something really important in that article:



Notice the date range: Jan 1 to Aug 30. Hmm.. how many people exactly were vaccinated during January? Basically none you say? Interesting. And how big was the covid infection wave in January? Oh, the biggest yet you say? Weird that people would use data from a time of massive infection when no one was vaccinated to try to prove a point about unvaccinated dying in the highest %. It's just stupid math really.

Even as far of May 1st of this year, only 30% of people in the US were vaccinated.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 6, 2021)

*Almost All U.S. COVID-19 Deaths Now in the Unvaccinated*








COVID-19 Vaccine


As COVID-19 continues to spread, a vaccine is currently being distributed around the world to help curb the spread. Learn more about the coronavirus vaccine progress, latest updates, news and more.




www.webmd.com




...
Jun 29, 2021 · Stats from May show that literally 99% of the 18,000* Covid deaths* nationwide were* unvaccinated* people. Saying it again: OVER 99 PERCENT of people* dying* of* covid* are* unvaccinated.* …



*Unvaccinated People Are 11 Times More Likely To Die Of ...*








Unvaccinated People Are 11 Times More Likely To Die Of COVID-19, New Research Finds


The COVID-19 vaccines continue to provide powerful protection, even against the delta variant, the CDC said. It also found that vaccinated people were 10 times less likely to be hospitalized.




www.npr.org




Sep 10, 2021 · *Unvaccinated* People Are 11 Times More Likely To Die Of *COVID*-19 Than Vaccinated The *COVID*-19 vaccines continue to provide powerful protection, even …
*90% of Israel's serious COVID patients are unvaccinated ...*


https://www.jpost.com/health-and-wellness/corona


...
Sep 11, 2021 · 90% of Israel's *most* serious *COVID* patients *are unvaccinated* - Health Ministry CDC shows *unvaccinated* individuals are 11 times more likely …
*99 percent of COVID-19 hospitalizations from unvaccinated ...*


https://nypost.com/2021/09/08/99-percent-of-covid


...
Sep 08, 2021 · While COVID-19 cases continue to surge in the US, the* 99 percent* majority of* deaths* and hospitalizations from the virus are coming from the* unvaccinated.*
*How Rates of New Covid-19 Hospital Admissions and Deaths Compare*
*Among fully vaccinated people and among people who were not fully vaccinated in each state since vaccination began.*

HOSPITALIZATION RATE PER 100,000DEATH RATE PER 100,000 STATEFOR VACCINATED PEOPLEFOR UNVACCINATED PEOPLEFOR VACCINATED PEOPLEFOR UNVACCINATED PEOPLEAlabama969675x higher for unvaccinated people312448x higher for unvaccinated peopleAlaska915417x11110xArizona271,30647x218273xCalifornia964768x15858xColorado2456722x4378xDelaware7978148x22614xGeorgia5735161x19987xIdaho1128825x23016xIllinois201,00148x56811xIndiana954757x4297xKentucky2189341x48523xLouisiana1234728x35419xMaine657191x3247xMassachusetts1561539x48722xMichigan2469328x9878xMinnesota4046511x67111xMississippi1770240x412728xMontana1147243x24216xNebraska1345835x34816xNevada351,18233x69815xNew Hampshire545488x23715xNew Jersey7948126x29650xNew Mexico2253524x13725xNorth Carolina1781647x38024xNorth Dakota3772019x8475xOhio81,041135x17659xOklahoma161,11670x215868xOregon2151223x3328xRhode Island634686x49822xSouth Carolina1232226x33913xSouth Dakota3051516x67411xTennessee1761336x210544xTexas4735185x0.76185xUtah332055x11512xVermont846861x3247xVirginia6906155x24123xWashington1260650x23413xWashington, D.C.73,326448x25523xWisconsin2065232x23013x


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That said, can someone link me to the part of the CDC site which says that thing about only 6% of the covid deaths being actual? I would like to see that.


The 6% conspiracy has been around since September 2020. It was misinterpreted from a CDC claim that, at the time, only 6% of Covid deaths had no other pre-existing conditions.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> *Almost All U.S. COVID-19 Deaths Now in the Unvaccinated*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I haven't looked at all of the links you posted yet, but the NPR one linked me back to a CDC webpage here: https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7037e1.htm?s_cid=mm7037e1_whttps://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7037e1.htm?s_cid=mm7037e1_w

Now, I noticed something very interesting, if you look at the vaxx efficacy during different time periods..

Here is the efficacy difference from April 4 - June 19:


Age group, yrsDeathsDeathsFully vaccinatedNot fully vaccinatedApril 4–June 19Total no. (% of total)18–49609 (99)7 (1)50–641,380 (96)58 (4)≥653,137 (90)363 (10)All ages5,126 (92)428 (8 )
Now let's compare the same info from a later date range:




Age group, yrsDeathsDeathsFully vaccinatedNot fully vaccinatedJune 20–July 17Total no. (% of total)18–49155 (96)7 (4)50–64290 (93)23 (7)≥65561 (78 )158 (22)All ages1,006 (84)188 (16)
So, what do we notice here? Apparently the vaccine is losing efficacy over time. In the first date range it is a 9:1 ratio for those over 65 to die, whereas in the second date range is is less than half at around 3.5:1.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> Go fuck yourself asshole. If you were standing in front of me your tone would change and you'd piss your little panties. Funny how faggots like you act tuff in your safe space. Enjoy your "vaccine" idiot. You are a skid mark on the underpants of society. Can't disagree with someone with out chimping out.


Absolutely the toughest guy on the internet today

Like my dad used to say "no matter how big or bad you think you are, there is always someone bigger and badder "

Why is the right thinks they are gonna take things away from fellow Americans ?

BTW: have they issued your brownshirts for the coming "war?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> Go fuck yourself asshole. If you were standing in front of me your tone would change and you'd piss your little panties. Funny how faggots like you act tuff in your safe space. Enjoy your "vaccine" idiot. You are a skid mark on the underpants of society. Can't disagree with someone with out chimping out.


It's not a disagreement, you are wrong and have been bitch slapped by reality repeatedly, reality will continue to bitch slap you. When facts no longer matter, it's not a question of facts is it? It's a matter of fear, stupidity, tribalism and pride, none are valid reasons to refuse vaccination. Respect is earned and so is contempt and you will be getting nothing but contempt, until you smarten the fuck up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Absolutely the toughest guy on the internet today
> 
> Like my dad used to say "no matter how big or bad you think you are, there is always someone bigger and badder "
> 
> ...


He's in the suicide squad, covid is decimating the ranks of the brown shirts, especially the fat, foolish and over forty, that's a majority of Trumpers. They are solving the problem themselves by providing evidence that stupidity is bad for their health.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Absolutely the toughest guy on the internet today
> 
> Like my dad used to say "no matter how big or bad you think you are, there is always someone bigger and badder "
> 
> ...


Liberals couldn't have dreamed up a better fate for the treasonous Trumpers than covid. No matter how good the vaccines get, they will do no good for the cursed. For every one of the stupid fucks who dies, 3 will be maimed for life, won't be able to work again and will go to the bottom of the economic heap, more still will lose their jobs because they are too stupid to get vaxxed. Millions of the assholes will end up dead, maimed or losers, many will lose their jobs and houses and have to move out of their gerrymandered districts. It's almost as good as Joe Biden forbidding the vaccine to traitors, they are bringing justice onto themselves. I hear they are claiming that the "liberals" manipulated them into their current corner, talk about fucking idiots!


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Absolutely the toughest guy on the internet today
> 
> Like my dad used to say "no matter how big or bad you think you are, there is always someone bigger and badder "
> 
> ...


Why do you ASSume that everyone who has a different view than you is "on the right"? I'm not on either cookie cutter reality. In the 90's everyone called me a democrat. Now I'm called a republican. My views have remained consistent. You are a victim of a divide and conquer strategy. 
"Like my dad used to say "no matter how big or bad you think you are, there is always someone bigger and badder "
I agree. And there is always some emotional asshole on line that would never speak that way in public. For the most part, the "big and bad" are pretty reserved. Unlike a chiwawa.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> Why do you ASSume that everyone who has a different view than you is "on the right"? I'm not on either cookie cutter reality. In the 90's everyone called me a democrat. Now I'm called a republican. My views have remained consistent. You are a victim of a divide and conquer strategy.
> "Like my dad used to say "no matter how big or bad you think you are, there is always someone bigger and badder "
> I agree. And there is always some emotional asshole on line that would never speak that way in public. For the most part, the "big and bad" are pretty reserved. Unlike a chiwawa.


It doesn't matter if you are right or left, the issue is that you are a covidiot, most of those are on the right, but not all of them.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> View attachment 5003834


Daddy, where can we find safe/clean water?
Stop fighting for dupont.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> Have you stopped molesting children?


Of course the day I quit the Republican Party in 2015

That is more of Trump thing , young girls naked in pageants , you know?


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Of course the day I quit the Republican Party in 2015
> 
> That is more of Trump thing , young girls naked in pageants , you know?


I do know. He's just as much of a creep as sniff your hair Biden.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> I do know. He's just as much of a creep as sniff your hair Biden.


OMG 
He sniffs hair?

I hope he doesn't own a beige suit


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> You have to be a brain dead fool to take an experimental gene therapy that permanently alters your DNA


How exactly does it alter your DNA? Please site a source, so that I can verify. I am not a supporter of mass vaccination, however I believe that you are mistaken on this point.


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)

It alters the DNA to produce spike proteins as apposed to attenuated virus's in traditional vaccines which stimulate an immune response. This is widely known.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> It alters the DNA to produce spike proteins as apposed to attenuated virus's in traditional vaccines which stimulate an immune response. This is widely known.


Widely known to be false. FFS, do you have any original thoughts or are you just gonna keep regurgitating every debunked conspiracy talking point?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> It alters the DNA to produce spike proteins as apposed to attenuated virus's in traditional vaccines which stimulate an immune response. This is widely known.


If it's widely known, why can't you cite a source to confirm your assertion?

My understanding is that the vaccine material never enters the nucleus of the cell where DNA resides.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 6, 2021)

What mRNA vaccines do is prompt a few of your cells near the injection site to produce the spike protein. This then primes your immune system to build the antibodies and T-cells that will fight off the real coronavirus infection when it comes.
It’s not hugely different from how traditional vaccines work. But instead of injecting a weakened live or killed virus, the mRNA approach trains your immune system directly with a single protein.
Contrary to assertions made by opponents, it won’t turn you or anyone else into a GMO. mRNA stays in the cytoplasm, where the ribosomes are. It does not enter the nucleus and cannot interact with your DNA or cause any changes to the genome. No Frankencure here, either.
A variant of the mRNA approach is to go one step back in the process and construct a vaccine platform out of DNA instead. This DNA template — constructed by scientists to encode for the coronavirus spike protein — gets into cells where it is read into mRNA and… well the rest is the same.
You might ask whether this DNA can genetically engineer _your_ cells. Once again, the answer is no. DNA is injected in little circular pieces called “plasmids” — not to be confused with plastics — and while these do enter the nucleus, the new DNA does not integrate into your cellular genome. Got it?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Contrary to assertions made by opponents, it won’t turn you or anyone else into a GMO. mRNA stays in the cytoplasm, where the ribosomes are. It does not enter the nucleus and cannot interact with your DNA or cause any changes to the genome. No Frankencure here, either.


Depends on what you consider GMO I guess. It is true that mRNA vaccines deliver genetic instructions to our cells, which modify our internal behavior, causing our bodies to produce an artificial version of the spike protein. So from that perspective you could consider it a genetic modification. 

Personally I'm a bit more concerned with the spike protein being replicated in our system, and how exactly the human immune system interacts with that version of the spike protein. There is good evidence to support the idea of waning neutralizing antibodies vs binding antibodies from the vaccination vs infection, which has the potential to cause antibody dependent enhancement (a bad thing). I'm additionally concerned about how the spike protein from vaccination is distributed throughout the body.


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> What mRNA vaccines do is prompt a few of your cells near the injection site to produce the spike protein. This then primes your immune system to build the antibodies and T-cells that will fight off the real coronavirus infection when it comes.
> It’s not hugely different from how traditional vaccines work. But instead of injecting a weakened live or killed virus, the mRNA approach trains your immune system directly with a single protein.
> Contrary to assertions made by opponents, it won’t turn you or anyone else into a GMO. mRNA stays in the cytoplasm, where the ribosomes are. It does not enter the nucleus and cannot interact with your DNA or cause any changes to the genome. No Frankencure here, either.
> A variant of the mRNA approach is to go one step back in the process and construct a vaccine platform out of DNA instead. This DNA template — constructed by scientists to encode for the coronavirus spike protein — gets into cells where it is read into mRNA and… well the rest is the same.
> You might ask whether this DNA can genetically engineer _your_ cells. Once again, the answer is no. DNA is injected in little circular pieces called “plasmids” — not to be confused with plastics — and while these do enter the nucleus, the new DNA does not integrate into your cellular genome. Got it?


According to moderna it does enter the nucleus


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> Moderna 2017 White paper
> "The key challenge associated with DNA vaccines is that they must penetrate the cell nucleus (crossing two membranes; the cytoplasm and the nucleus). The DNA must then be transcribed in the nucleus into mRNA before moving to the cytoplasm to stimulate antigen production. This core complex pathway often requires both larger doses and special, often painful delivery devices using electric shocks or gold microspheres into person’s skin to deliver the DNA vaccine. Once inside the nucleus, DNA vaccines have a risk of permanently changing a person’s DNA."


I thought we were talking about mRNA vaccines, which are different than DNA vaccines. 

Here's a clip from the paper you posted:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> According to moderna it does enter the nucleus


No, you read the white paper wrong, and took it out of context.

EDIT: see @mooray @hanimmal @printer I do care about truthful info, despite what you may believe.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, you read the white paper wrong, and took it out of context.


From the paper you are using as a reference:

"There are now six prophylactic mRNA vaccines in clinical trials, four of which are being conducted by Moderna Therapeutics. These vaccines combine the advantages of DNA vaccines (natural antigen expression and production that is faster and standardized) while addressing many of the disadvantages.* Unlike DNA vaccines, mRNA vaccines do not need to enter the nucleus*, nor do they risk being integrated into our DNA, and they are directly translated into protein antigens. As a result, mRNA vaccines require only 1/1000 the dose of DNA vaccines and do not need special delivery devices"


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> From the paper you are using as a reference:
> 
> "There are now six prophylactic mRNA vaccines in clinical trials, four of which are being conducted by Moderna Therapeutics. These vaccines combine the advantages of DNA vaccines (natural antigen expression and production that is faster and standardized) while addressing many of the disadvantages.* Unlike DNA vaccines, mRNA vaccines do not need to enter the nucleus*, nor do they risk being integrated into our DNA, and they are directly translated into protein antigens. As a result, mRNA vaccines require only 1/1000 the dose of DNA vaccines and do not need special delivery devices"


The thing is that our cells can accidentally convert rna into DNA. Then that can penetrate. 
Then your right back to DNA delivery. 
MIT professor Rudolf Jenisch-


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> The thing is that our cells can accidentally convert rna into DNA. Then that can penetrate.
> Then your right back to DNA delivery.
> MIT professor Rudolf Jenisch-


That video doesn't support your hypothesis, especially if you watch it until the end. He's talking about people who have been infected with covid, not those who have been vaxxed.


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That video doesn't support your hypothesis, especially if you watch it until the end. He's talking about people who have been infected with covid, not those who have been vaxxed.


Go to 8:15 and Dr. Michael Mcdowell will explain it to you.
You can connect the dots.









DR MICHAEL MCDOWELL – EXPLAINS THE TRUE AGENDA BEHIND THE CREATION OF COVID-19 – A MUST-LISTEN







www.bitchute.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> Go to 8:15 and Dr. Michael Mcdowell will explain it to you.
> You can connect the dots.
> 
> 
> ...


You are back to using videos to support your claims. Please submit specific data instead.


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are back to using videos to support your claims. Please submit specific data instead.


The video contains data. I'm not going to transcribe the information and have it pier reviewed by Pfizer or Monsanto. It's about 2-3 min on the subject. it's an easy watch. You can look up the Indian analysis referred to and look up retro integration and reverse transcriptase.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> The video contains data. I'm not going to transcribe the information and have it pier reviewed by Pfizer or Monsanto. It's about 2-3 min on the subject. it's an easy watch. You can look up the Indian analysis referred to and look up retro integration and reverse transcriptase.


All you have to do is post the study which they got said data from. That shouldn't be difficult. Anyone can say anything in a video.


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> All you have to do is post the study which they got said data from. That shouldn't be difficult. Anyone can say anything in a video.


I understand your position.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)

*Confederacy of People Doing Their Own Research*


----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 8, 2021)

can the antivax idiots all just congregate in one place (I'm thinking central Florida would work) and pass variants back and forth amongst themselves so we don't have to deal with their bullshit anymore?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)

COVID-19 is linked to new diabetes cases—but long-term problems could be more severe


In addition to driving new cases of diabetes, the virus may be directly damaging the pancreas in ways that could lead to chronic inflammation and even cancer.




www.nationalgeographic.com





*COVID-19 is linked to new diabetes cases—but long-term problems could be more severe*
In addition to driving new cases of diabetes, the virus may be directly damaging the pancreas in ways that could lead to chronic inflammation and even cancer.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> COVID-19 is linked to new diabetes cases—but long-term problems could be more severe
> 
> 
> In addition to driving new cases of diabetes, the virus may be directly damaging the pancreas in ways that could lead to chronic inflammation and even cancer.
> ...


More reasons to eat right and exercise daily. Diabetes is one of the number one killers in the U.S.
People blame everything - food supply, advertising, their career - now Covid --- but rarely themselves.


I got my first jab a few days ago - here's why I waited:
1. Full FDA approval.
--- I still think they rushed the approval, but (and this is NOT sound reasoning) while I was in Navy boot camp, we went to war with Iraq for the first time. Our CC brought us in, read names and ships, then sent us to get vaxxed. IIRC - 29 shots that day; including the Anthrax vax - which left a 1cm black crater in my shoulder for about 15 years. I figured that more than a few of those shots weren't approved for public consumption, and the C-19 couldn't be as bad as the Anthrax vaccine
--- like I said, not the best reasoning, and a glimpse into why I don't trust people who say, "I'm with the government, I'm here to help."

2. Season.
--- I live in SoCal. Covid season is the same as the flu season here - fall to winter. I want my vaccine to be at its highest effectiveness at the same time as Covid is in its highest destructiveness.
--- I plan to make the same evaluation next year as Covid season comes around - this isn't going away - ever. Too much profit to be made...

3. I had "Long" Covid in 2020 - before any vax was available.
IME, it's more of an "echo" virus:
--- The first wave, I had trouble climbing my staircase. I had to stop and hold on to the bannister to catch my breath for a minute. I was surfing 10ft. waves earlier that same month, for comparison.
--- The second wave came before I'd really recovered from the first. I became concerned that I'd damaged my heart somehow or worse. So I cashed in some favors with medical friends and got a full work-up. They never pinned down what I had, severe bronchitis was the closest they could come.
--- The third and fourth waves were less severe, and I did eventually recover; but I can tell you that recovery for me has required conscious effort and intentionality on my part - eating right and being active.
--- An esthetician friend's shop received C-19 testing kits, including antibody tests - I have antibodies / natural immunity.

3a. Antibodies don't last forever natural or synthetic - though my body will react better than someone who hasn't had C-19 since I've had previous exposure.
--- They aren't sure how long antibodies last - natural or otherwise. So the vax made sense.

4. Future
What truly concerns me is the "misinformation" crowd. If they were around in 1949, we would all be smoking cigarettes since everyone knows that cigarettes are good for you!


----------



## Titanium Rex (Oct 11, 2021)

Didnt hesitate to take mine when I was eligible. Just took my flu shot also. Cant afford to be down for a few weeks with Covid or the Flu.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> But the outcomes rating better each day and each new day it's "the lowest mortality rate" ever.
> 
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/worldwide-graphs/#case-outcome
> ...


you're just as fucking ignorant in this thread as all the others...what a moron
FUCK THEIR OWN CHOICE...their own choice overlaps the choices of everyone they come in contact with....those people get no fucking choice...so if you don't want the vaccine, you fucking cowardly shit, then stay in your house away from people and order in until the whole thing is over


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yup only the intelligent ones follow science
> 
> Where is your rebel flag ?


hey, i'm a hillbilly, and we have enough troubles already without you saddling us with that fucking moron


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> If the news you read wasn't censored you would know that the Delta variant is hitting mostly vaccinated people . 90% in Israel are vaccinated and their new cases are though the roof. Meanwhile Sweden, Norway and Denmark lifted all restrictions..


i read news from at least 6 different sites every day, al jazeera, the associated press, reuters, the bbc, the wall street journal, and Pew research..you gonna tell me all of those are censored?....you're so full of shit you draw flies from upwind


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2021)

Fuckingatodeaso said:


> It alters the DNA to produce spike proteins as apposed to attenuated virus's in traditional vaccines which stimulate an immune response. This is widely known.


so is the "fact" that there's a man in the moon....

https://www.reuters.com/article/factcheck-coronavirus-vaccines/fact-check-controversial-mit-study-does-not-show-that-mrna-vaccines-alter-dna-idUSL1N2PK1DC

https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20210719/covid-19-vaccines-not-gene-therapy

https://www.unicef.org/montenegro/en/stories/covid-19-vaccine-does-not-change-human-dna

https://www.bbc.com/news/54893437

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-021-02483-w


so...you're wrong, and it is NOT known...widely or otherwise...it's thought by the ignorant who do not bother to enlighten themselves outside of what their controllers tell them...think for yourself, sheep


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 13, 2021)

Does it concern anybody that Moderna has never made a pharmaceutical medication, much less a vax ever?... like, this is literally thier first attempt at making anything. The Polio vax took from 1932 to 1963 to perfect. During that timeframe, 1000's of children developed deformities, birth defects, seizures , and death...They were "lab rats"...It's kinda like Orville and Wilber Wright saying "Yeah, this is our prototype..go fly it!, you'll be fine!"
from Wikipedia....


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 13, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Does it concern anybody that Moderna has never made a pharmaceutical medication, much less a vax ever?... like, this is literally thier first attempt at making anything. The Polio vax took from 1932 to 1963 to perfect. During that timeframe, 1000's of children developed deformities, birth defects, seizures , and death...They were "lab rats"...It's kinda like Orville and Wilber Wright saying "Yeah, this is our prototype..go fly it!, you'll be fine!"
> from Wikipedia....
> 
> View attachment 5009245


Every new vaccine started like that. Every pharmaceutical company had to introduce their first product to the market.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Does it concern anybody that Moderna has never made a pharmaceutical medication, much less a vax ever?... like, this is literally thier first attempt at making anything. The Polio vax took from 1932 to 1963 to perfect. During that timeframe, 1000's of children developed deformities, birth defects, seizures , and death...They were "lab rats"...It's kinda like Orville and Wilber Wright saying "Yeah, this is our prototype..go fly it!, you'll be fine!"
> from Wikipedia....
> 
> View attachment 5009245


no, it only concerns you, apparently...
it also doesn't concern me that there are tracking chips in the vaccine, or that there is graphene in the vaccine, or that the vaccine will make you magnetic, sterile, blind, make your balls swell, make your dick shrink, or make you impotent...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Does it concern anybody that Moderna has never made a pharmaceutical medication, much less a vax ever?... like, this is literally thier first attempt at making anything. The Polio vax took from 1932 to 1963 to perfect. During that timeframe, 1000's of children developed deformities, birth defects, seizures , and death...They were "lab rats"...It's kinda like Orville and Wilber Wright saying "Yeah, this is our prototype..go fly it!, you'll be fine!"
> from Wikipedia....
> 
> View attachment 5009245


Why do you want to kill republicans? They are the only ones swallowing that horseshit these days.

Moderna contains a lot more active ingredient than the Pfizer and can cause temporary heart inflammation, in mostly healthy young men with good immune systems, caused by the number of spike proteins it causes to be produced. They recently switched to Pfizer in Scandinavian countries for this reason. For older people the moderna mRNA vaccine is preferred and offers better protection. The vaccines have been approved by the FDA using standard methods. Remember as far as you are concerned, they are Trump vaccines and he is perfect in every way...  You voted for him, twice and there was a reason for that.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, it only concerns you, apparently...
> it also doesn't concern me that there are tracking chips in the vaccine, or that there is graphene in the vaccine, or that the vaccine will make you magnetic, sterile, blind, make your balls swell, make your dick shrink, or make you impotent...


Id rather have Covid.... already had it once, wasn't that bad. Got a few days off from feeding plants.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why do you want to kill republicans? They are the only ones swallowing that horseshit these days.
> 
> Moderna contains a lot more active ingredient than the Pfizer and can cause temporary heart inflammation, in mostly healthy young men with good immune systems, caused by the number of spike proteins it causes to be produced. They recently switched to Pfizer in Scandinavian countries for this reason. For older people the moderna mRNA vaccine is preferred and offers better protection. The vaccines have been approved by the FDA using standard methods. Remember as far as you are concerned, they are Trump vaccines and he is perfect in every way...  You voted for him, twice and there was a reason for that.


Dang!... 2024 can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Dang!... 2024 can't get here fast enough.


you need to pay more attention to whats going on...you might change your mind

http://www.smartredirect.de/redir/clickGate.php?u=IgKHHLBT&m=1&p=8vZ5ugFkSx&t=0C7htEOc&st=&s=&splash=0&abp=1&url=https://www.salon.com/2021/08/03/the-republican-strategy-to-sabotage-bidens-vaccine-rollout-is-backfiring/&r=https://www.rollitup.org/t/pandemic-2020.1008556/page-690#post-16590487

even the cheeto people are waking up to the fact they've been fucked over, and are never going to get what they want


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

.... unless you REALLY need that Government cheese... fucking eat it then, Im paying for it after all.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> More reasons to eat right and exercise daily. Diabetes is one of the number one killers in the U.S.
> People blame everything - food supply, advertising, their career - now Covid --- but rarely themselves.
> 
> 
> ...


This is a perfect example of how the Gov, Big tobacco, and Big Pharma work together. They are all in cahoots with each other to make money. Look at Phyzers stock... follow the money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Easy man... Im not a fanboy of any Political Party. I do believe you should have the right to decide if you want a Flu shot or a Covid shot. Now, they are mandating Flu shots or get fired. This is not right. The unvaxxed, post Covid.. are protected 27x's more than any Vax on the market. These are facts. Not a fan of big Pharma, just my opinion. You SHOULD have a right to say what goes in your body. ... not the Government.


Employers have rights too, as well as the other employees and so do their customers. The vaxx or the axe is just and constitutional, your rights end where someone else's nose begins, plus 6 feet. You don't have a right to kill and sicken other people, that's not a right, that's irresponsible. You seem to forget that rights come with responsibilities, or does individual responsibility only apply to black people?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Easy man... Im not a fanboy of any Political Party. I do believe you should have the right to decide if you want a Flu shot or a Covid shot. Now, they are mandating Flu shots or get fired. This is not right. The unvaxxed, post Covid.. are protected 27x's more than any Vax on the market. These are facts. Not a fan of big Pharma, just my opinion. You SHOULD have a right to say what goes in your body. ... not the Government.


that's wrong...and that's not my opinion...
https://www.nebraskamed.com/COVID/covid-19-studies-natural-immunity-versus-vaccination

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/covid-immunity-through-infection-or-vaccination-are-they-equal-n1280962

https://www.rockefeller.edu/news/30919-natural-infection-versus-vaccination-differences-in-covid-antibody-responses-emerge/

at best, you get about the same protection from having had covid as you do from getting vaccinated...if you get any protection at all, at least 33% do not develop any antibodies at all from infection...AND...you have to GET COVID to get that maybe/maybe not protection...and maybe/maybe not die...and maybe/maybe not act as a breeder for new strains, and maybe/maybe not infect someone around you at risk....at what point does personal choice give way to the public good?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This is a perfect example of how the Gov, Big tobacco, and Big Pharma work together. They are all in cahoots with each other to make money. Look at Phyzers stock... follow the money.


that is a typical spoon fed response...you got that shoved in your ear by a russian disinformation agent and now it's a fact....except it's all a bunch of ridiculous horseshit...but that's ok, you skip the vaccine, and rely on surviving getting covid to maybe develop natural antibodies that may or may not be as good as the vaccine produces....
that's right...you had covid, and within 6 months you can have it again...or next week you can have it again, if you're one of those that didn't produce any antibodies, and it could be better or much worse the next time you get it...so just roll those bones, big shooter


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Employers have rights too, as well as the other employees and so do their customers. The vaxx or the axe is just and constitutional, your rights end where someone else's nose begins, plus 6 feet. You don't have a right to kill and sicken other people, that's not a right, that's irresponsible. You seem to forget that rights come with responsibilities, or does individual responsibility only apply to black people?


Jesus H. Christ... did you really just say that? This is the same thing as the Flu that's been around forever. "The Vaxx or the axe is just and Constitutional".. did you read what you just said?... Hitler did the same thing.. "Tell a big enough lie, and tell it often enough.. and people will believe it". A Hitler ... Getting the Flu and going to work had been the norm forever. Rarely does an employer send someone home who has the Flu. And spreading the Flu is irresponsible. Yet, we have no mandates for the Flu... other than " just get your shot".... Black people.... What the fuck?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is a typical spoon fed response...you got that shoved in your ear by a russian disinformation agent and now it's a fact....except it's all a bunch of ridiculous horseshit...but that's ok, you skip the vaccine, and rely on surviving getting covid to maybe develop natural antibodies that may or may not be as good as the vaccine produces....
> that's right...you had covid, and within 6 months you can have it again...or next week you can have it again, if you're one of those that didn't produce any antibodies, and it could be better or much worse the next time you get it...so just roll those bones, big shooter


It's been 13 months.. I've been to Alaska, in airports, ubers, planes, trains, hole in the wall bars, hotels, concerts, AirBNB's, have handled $100,000 in strange cash from Dispensaries, I've never worn a mask (except on the plane, because I had to)..... I have literally tired to get reinfected. Nothing.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

.... and personally, I've never known anyone who's died from Covid. Sick.. yeah.. but nobody that I know has ever been vented, or died.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 14, 2021)

I knew 8 people that have died from Covid.

George Washington mandated inoculation for all of his troops against smallpox. was WASHINGTON HITLER TOO?

On the 6th of January 1777, George Washington wrote to Dr. William Shippen Jr., ordering him to inoculate all of the forces that came through Philadelphia. He explained that: "Necessity not only authorizes but seems to require the measure, for should the disorder infect the Army . . . we should have more to dread from it, than from the Sword of the Enemy." The urgency was real. Troops were scarce and encampments had turned into nomadic hospitals of festering disease, deterring further recruitment. Both Benedict Arnold and Benjamin Franklin, after surveying the havoc wreaked by Variola in the Canadian campaign, expressed fears that the virus would be the army's ultimate downfall. (Fenn 2001, 69)
At the time, the practice of infecting the individual with a less-deadly form of the disease was widespread throughout Europe. Most British troops were immune to Variola, giving them an enormous advantage against the vulnerable colonists. (Fenn 2001, 131) Conversely, the history of inoculation in America (beginning with the efforts of the Reverend Cotton Mather in 1720) was pocked by the fear of the contamination potential of the process. Such fears led the Continental Congress to issue a proclamation in 1776 prohibiting Surgeons of the Army to inoculate.
Washington suspected the only available recourse was inoculation, yet contagion risks aside, he knew that a mass inoculation put the entire army in a precarious position should the British hear of his plans. Moreover, Historians estimate that less than a quarter of the Continental Army had ever had the virus; inoculating the remaining three quarters and every new recruit must have seemed daunting. Yet the high prevalence of disease among the army regulars was a significant deterrent to desperately needed recruits, and a dramatic reform was needed to allay their fears.
Weighing the risks, on February 5th of 1777, Washington finally committed to the unpopular policy of mass inoculation by writing to inform Congress of his plan. Throughout February, Washington, with no precedent for the operation he was about to undertake, covertly communicated to his commanding officers orders to oversee mass inoculations of their troops in the model of Morristown and Philadelphia (Dr. Shippen's Hospital). At least eleven hospitals had been constructed by the year's end.
Variola raged throughout the war, devastating the Native American population and slaves who had chosen to fight for the British in exchange for freedom. Yet the isolated infections that sprung up among Continental regulars during the southern campaign failed to incapacitate a single regiment. With few surgeons, fewer medical supplies, and no experience, Washington conducted the first mass inoculation of an army at the height of a war that immeasurably transformed the international system. Defeating the British was impressive, but simultaneously taking on Variola was a risky stroke of genius.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> .... and personally, I've never known anyone who's died from Covid. Sick.. yeah.. but nobody that I know has ever been vented, or died.


9...2 close friends, 5 relatives, 2 friends of friends that i've met several times...2 of them were elderly, 2 were fat fucks...the other 5 were under 50 in good health...dead


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I knew 8 people that have died from Covid.
> 
> George Washington mandated inoculation for all of his troops against smallpox. was WASHINGTON HITLER TOO?
> 
> ...


You are awesome at copy and paste.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 9...2 close friends, 5 relatives, 2 friends of friends that i've met several times...2 of them were elderly, 2 were fat fucks...the other 5 were under 50 in good health...dead


Well.. Im sorry for your losses. Maybe it's demographics? Im not here to hate on anyone. I know that this is a real virus. I also know that almost everyone that I know that's gotten the vax has had complications. Mother in law.. very healthy,.. spotting after the second shot. no previous health problems.. Brother in law.. healthy... heart attack after the second shot. Dad.. going through some heart trouble/gut problems after 2nd shot. It's got to come down to real numbers .. like who has had complications from the vax, and who had complications without the vax... unfortunately, they will not provide these real numbers because they don't want you to know.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You are awesome at copy and paste.


it's a little late for this attitude...you aren't going to find a single ally or even a sympathetic ear in here...we've all heard the shit before, we didn't buy it then, and we ain't in a purchasing mood now, either.
anything short of doing the right thing is doing the wrong thing, and none of the "reasons" makes it right...period.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's a little late for this attitude...you aren't going to find a single ally or even a sympathetic ear in here...we've all heard the shit before, we didn't buy it then, and we ain't in a purchasing mood now, either.
> anything short of doing the right thing is doing the wrong thing, and none of the "reasons" makes it right...period.


Perhaps you're right. This is not my battle. I have my opinions, and I should keep them to myself. Im sorry for invading your circular maze of irrational thoughts. I'll bow out, and go feed my plants.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well.. Im sorry for your losses. Maybe it's demographics? Im not here to hate on anyone. I know that this is a real virus. I also know that almost everyone that I know that's gotten the vax has had complications. Mother in law.. very healthy,.. spotting after the second shot. no previous health problems.. Brother in law.. healthy... heart attack after the second shot. Dad.. going through some heart trouble/gut problems after 2nd shot. It's got to come down to real numbers .. like who has had complications from the vax, and who had complications without the vax... unfortunately, they will not provide these real numbers because they don't want you to know.


Thought we were okay. i still like you regardless of your spelling your name like my piece of another thread. Or being from the meth capital of the world. 

I had covid. I'd take the charley horse for two days and mild fever over what covid did to me. I share a picture or two. I honestly extend my heat felt compassion to your experiences. See mine. Due to no shot and Frump hiding it from us. 

You were in more danger as a 4 year old being vaccinated for school.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thought we were okay. i still like you regardless of your spelling your name like my piece of another thread. Or being from the meth capital of the world.
> 
> I had covid. I'd take the charley horse for two days and mild fever over what covid did to me. I share a picture or two. I honestly extend my heat felt compassion to your experiences. See mine. Due to no shot and Frump hiding it from us.
> 
> You were in more danger as a 4 year old being vaccinated for school. View attachment 5009945View attachment 5009946


Im sorry man... wish we had more answers.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 14, 2021)

Ahhh, science!
Here, some dude in a lab coat came from the 1800's and said, "I'm a Dr., take these. Ha, they're even chocolate coated! Bottoms up..."
Who wants some chocolate coated science?
(isn't Parke, Davis still in business?)


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Ahhh, science!
> Here, some dude in a lab coat came from the 1800's and said, "I'm a Dr., take these. Ha, they're even chocolate coated! Bottoms up..."
> Who wants some chocolate coated science?
> (isn't Parke, Davis still in business?)
> View attachment 5009947


Kinda my point from the "old school" thinking of medicine.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im sorry man... wish we had more answers.


All good. Wish we had less hosts and children were safe. Do it for the children.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> All good. Wish we had less hosts and children were safe. Do it for the children.


Godspeed my friend. Hope you are getting better.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Crazy world. 
Did you know google is suggesting links like this now? HMM? I'm out. Peace. 









MISSOURI: WHERE MEN ARE MEN AND SHEEP ARE NERVOUS


It is not my custom to judge others' sexual orientations and practices, and I've never been accused of being a prude. But I think I've...




www.riverfronttimes.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

Just putting this out there.. I know i'm not going to persuade anyone. But why do certain people get so sick, and others are like "It felt like allergies" after testing positive? I like all you guys here on RIU, and I know I can be combative when it comes to this subject, and I feel for everyone going through this. But, why the large spectrum of complications?.. when you get a cold, flu, norovirous, etc.. it all seems to have the same symptoms. But this thing seems to have the extremes of both ends. I really don't understand how a "virus" can do that. Some people end up on vents and die, while others are shooting hoops in the driveway a couple of days later (real story).


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Just putting this out there.. I know i'm not going to persuade anyone. But why do certain people get so sick, and others are like "It felt like allergies" after testing positive? I like all you guys here on RIU, and I know I can be combative when it comes to this subject, and I feel for everyone going through this. But, why the large spectrum of complications?.. when you get a cold, flu, norovirous, etc.. it all seems to have the same symptoms. But this thing seems to have the extremes of both ends. I really don't understand how a "virus" can do that. Some people end up on vents and die, while others are shooting hoops in the driveway a couple of days later (real story).


I don't know. 3 people infected in March of 2020. 2 Okay after a very strange upper respiratory for weeks. I being the most fit and active got whacked. And I tell you what... Erectile dysfunction. One and a half arteries feeding my bowels and lower extremities. Sepsis of 3 feet of lower intestine due to clots. Almost died. Loss of taste. No walking over 100 yards and on and on. Take the damn J&J for free and don't do to another what someone did to me. No profit no politics.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I don't know. 3 people infected in March of 2020. 2 Okay after a very strange upper respiratory for weeks. I being the most fit and active got whacked. And I tell you what... Erectile dysfunction. One and a half arteries feeding my bowels and lower extremities. Sepsis of 3 feet of lower intestine due to clots. Almost died. Loss of taste. No walking over 100 yards and on and on. Take the damn J&J for free and don't do to another what someone did to me. No profit no politics.


Im sorry man...This is def a strange and unpredictable virus.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im sorry man...This is def a strange and unpredictable virus.


I tried man. I'll have to air mail my matches. 

I'm immune compromised. No people that aren't shot here.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I tried man. I'll have to air mail my matches.
> 
> I'm immune compromised. No people that aren't shot here.


You mean everyone there in the hospital are not vaxxed?.. I just worked a food truck today at the local hospital, and the LPN's, RN's are telling me that they are seeing a LOT less cases... like almost none. Only elderly, and very few. They said the cases have drastically dropped in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You mean everyone there in the hospital are not vaxxed?.. I just worked a food truck today at the local hospital, and the LPN's, RN's are telling me that they are seeing a LOT less cases... like almost none. Only elderly, and very few. They said the cases have drastically dropped in the past 3 weeks.


Hospitals employees demanded it here. Took a minute. 100% vaccinated if employed by or contracting for the hospitals where I live. All Republicon to.Funny. LOL. Get the shot wusss.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Hospitals employees demanded it here. Took a minute. 100% vaccinated if employed by or contracting for the hospitals where I live. All Republicon to.Funny. LOL. Get the shot wusss.


I see the pain meds are kicking in bro!...but seriously, I hope the best for you my friend!... and no, I choose not to get vaxxed. When the good Lord wants me, he'll take me. Vaxxed, or not.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I see the pain meds are kicking in bro!...but seriously, I hope the best for you my friend!... and no, I choose not to get vaxxed. When the good Lord wants me, he'll take me. Vaxxed, or not.


Ya wuss, lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 14, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I see the pain meds are kicking in bro!...but seriously, I hope the best for you my friend!... and no, I choose not to get vaxxed. When the good Lord wants me, he'll take me.


I get it. Just give all their space then. You are threat to society as such. I'm vaccinated on top of having beat a bad strain. Still masking up. 

And told it is a crime to inoculate via dart gun. Yet you can freely spray possible death sentences? Selfish shit my friend. I live to ensure my fellow lives. 

Peace and a thought. Picture is a joke and Halloween costume. But why can I not shot darts of the cure as you shoot darts of the disease. I have rights also.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 14, 2021)

If this thread happened 18 months ago people would be freaking out that I just shoved an unapproved vaccine from the government into my arm and plan to have another soon. @Roger A. Shrubber would be getting shrill over how stupid I would be to blindly trust the government saying their unapproved chemical is safe.

Why do you trust them now? 

So - now that I have my vax - I have a "bullet proof vest" on. (according to the TV)

Why do I care if somebody is unvaxxed??? - I'm not the one dying. I'm not the one who can't go to a movie (as if Hollywood released one worth watching lately...)

So why is everyone so pissed? 
Tone down a notch - smoke a bowl.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> If this thread happened 18 months ago people would be freaking out that I just shoved an unapproved vaccine from the government into my arm and plan to have another soon. @Roger A. Shrubber would be getting shrill over how stupid I would be to blindly trust the government saying their unapproved chemical is safe.
> 
> Why do you trust them now?
> 
> ...


I never did trust them. Seems to be saving the rich billions while skimming trillions from here to eternity. 

And all these disrupting sheep fail to realize that a large number of them must be culled in order to restrain entitlements, allow profiting from SSI SSD and such. 

No No. They must stop the virus. Or There will be nothing to rule. Or anyone to exploit to pay for it all.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 15, 2021)

Final thought of the night.. and possibly my last post on the subject. You have a number. Your number,... your fait has already been pre determined. There is nothing you can do to change that. Your path that you choose is already on the books. Live your life the best you can, and live every day like it's your last.. because it could be. I don't worry about it too much in my 50's. I've lived a good life, and most people would take it as full. Most of us are going to go through really tough times with this and that as we go through this short journey.... and it is short. I think about how long ago it was when I was 40, and how that time will be when im in my 60's... it's short. Just live your life. Enjoy life. Embrace it. Because in the blink of an eye, it's gonna be gone. We are all going to be gone at some point. Make that effort to make the others around you feel good, spread the love amongst your family and friends. Have good times, and laugh at the stupidest shit. Don't stress about anything because your fait is already there. Take in those moments ... this is a one way ticket ride, make the best of it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 15, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> If this thread happened 18 months ago people would be freaking out that I just shoved an unapproved vaccine from the government into my arm and plan to have another soon. @Roger A. Shrubber would be getting shrill over how stupid I would be to blindly trust the government saying their unapproved chemical is safe.
> 
> Why do you trust them now?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing your name is based on being locked in to your line surfing, but am probably wrong.


----------



## Coldnasty (Oct 15, 2021)

I’m just observing for the lulz


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Coldnasty said:


> I’m just observing for the lulz


I'm just trying to figure out where one's best interest went. Let alone civic duties. 

Almost a good thing they will give in to starvation within a few weeks of this black flag start.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Get your shots. Be safe. Who will I debate if you die? No fun.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Final thought of the night.. and possibly my last post on the subject. You have a number. Your number,... your fait has already been pre determined. There is nothing you can do to change that. Your path that you choose is already on the books. Live your life the best you can, and live every day like it's your last.. because it could be. I don't worry about it too much in my 50's. I've lived a good life, and most people would take it as full. Most of us are going to go through really tough times with this and that as we go through this short journey.... and it is short. I think about how long ago it was when I was 40, and how that time will be when im in my 60's... it's short. Just live your life. Enjoy life. Embrace it. Because in the blink of an eye, it's gonna be gone. We are all going to be gone at some point. Make that effort to make the others around you feel good, spread the love amongst your family and friends. Have good times, and laugh at the stupidest shit. Don't stress about anything because your fait is already there. Take in those moments ... this is a one way ticket ride, make the best of it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 15, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


You're the best man! LOL!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You're the best man! LOL!


I think that is Okie for:


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 15, 2021)

ok ok... I'll admit that im a little deep into our latest Dosi Whoa!......and it means "Whoa"... go lay down... LOL


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 15, 2021)

"The spirits got me"


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> "The spirits got me"


I hope you know I'm playing.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I hope you know I'm playing.


We are all. All the more to keep it alive. 

This shit is strange when looking at it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Jesus H. Christ... did you really just say that? This is the same thing as the Flu that's been around forever. "The Vaxx or the axe is just and Constitutional".. did you read what you just said?... Hitler did the same thing.. "Tell a big enough lie, and tell it often enough.. and people will believe it". A Hitler ... Getting the Flu and going to work had been the norm forever. Rarely does an employer send someone home who has the Flu. And spreading the Flu is irresponsible. Yet, we have no mandates for the Flu... other than " just get your shot".... Black people.... What the fuck?


Yeah I said that and mean that, you've got no such right, if you worked for me I'd fire your ass period. The law and the constitution are on my side. You would be putting me, my customers and employees at risk and I've got rights too and those rights include firing your ass, or keeping you out of my business unless you can prove you are vaxxed. Know your rights and also know your responsibilities, kill yourself if ya wanna MAGA, but stay the fuck away from my business if you are not vaxxed. Some forms of discrimination are legal, moral and proper, they are the ones you have a choice about, like getting vaccinated, or wearing a shirt and shoes in a restaurant or store. Imagine being black and putting up with bullshit for no reason other than the hate and fear of losers, you can't change being black, but you can change your vaccination statues.

Biden and the democrats aren't getting blamed for the covid response by the general public. Polls consistently show that people are blaming the unvaxxed and republicans for the situation. It's a sweet deal for the liberals, they are sitting back and laughing their asses off at the fools who are killing themselves off at the rate of almost 2000 a day, three times that many are being maimed and fucked for life. The vaccinated republicans are old and a lot die every election cycle, the few unvaxxed democrats are young and usually survive covid. So with losing thousands of republicans to covid every month with more being fucked over and the older ones dying every election cycle, ya can see where this is going... The liberals are vaxxed and the half of republicans who are vaxxed are old and large numbers die every election cycle...

If you voted for Trump and are a republican, you are a racist traitor to the USA and it's constitution, those are just facts, support treason and traitors and you become one too. It doesn't matter if there are 50 million of you left after the insurrection and covid, every one is a moral failure who votes to fuck themselves and country. Donald drew ya out into the daylight, and onto open ground, there's nowhere to hide any more. Cheeto Jesus separated the sheep from the goats and the sheep are horking down sheep de wormer.


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Does it concern anybody that Moderna has never made a pharmaceutical medication, much less a vax ever?... like, *this is literally thier first attempt at making anything*. The Polio vax took from 1932 to 1963 to perfect. During that timeframe, 1000's of children developed deformities, birth defects, seizures , and death...They were "lab rats"...It's kinda like Orville and Wilber Wright saying "Yeah, this is our prototype..go fly it!, you'll be fine!"
> from Wikipedia....


Not true. They have been developing the mRNA tech for over a decade. This is their first approved product, but they have been developing several vaccines based on the same tech. 

I think it is awesome that the mRNA vaccines are finally a reality.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2021)

So, it looks like a lot of republicans are gonna be fired from their jobs, miss work for months at a lot of places and you no longer have a job. It's gonna drive employers healthcare costs through the roof, so the unvaxxed are gonna get mandated for that reason alone. It's killing thousands of republicans a week, putting many times more in the poor house, fucking over and disempowering them. The punishment for treason was traditionally death and it seems the traitors are getting just that, death and disaster, best of all they are fucking themselves, win win for America.

This is people diagnosed with covid folks, not just those hospitalized, but those who were tested and came down with it. Delta is more virulent and twice as likely to hospitalize people, so I imagine the effects would be even worse than this study indicates, because it included other strains too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
He is the co-lead investigator of a new study that found half of COVID-19 survivors worldwide suffer lingering effects for six months or more from “long-COVID,” a term for the physical and mental-health symptoms that follow infection.

It’s a breathtaking number, but it’s one some health-care workers already suspected, and one that others need to recognize to prevent long-COVID from overwhelming medical systems, he said.

Ssentongo said the symptoms may be physical, mental-health related or both. But consistently, in three different stages -- one month after infection, two to five months after infection and six months after the infection -- the numbers are consistent. Roughly 50% of those who had been diagnosed with COVID-19 suffered from long-term effects.

According to the findings, about 50% of those studied experienced several adverse health issues for six months after recovering from COVID-19. This includes:


More than half of all patients reported weight loss, fatigue, fever or pain.
Roughly one in five experienced a decrease in mobility.
Nearly one in four experienced difficulty concentrating.
Nearly one in three patients were diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorders.
Six in 10 survivors had chest imaging abnormality and more than a quarter of patients had difficulty breathing.
Chest pain and palpitations were among the commonly reported conditions.
Nearly one in five patients experienced hair loss or rashes.
Stomach pain, lack of appetite, diarrhea and vomiting were among the commonly reported conditions.









Half of COVID-19 patients have lingering symptoms for 6 months: Penn State study


A study by Penn State College of Medicine researchers shows that half of COVID-19 survivors worldwide experience physical symptoms or mental-health issues for up to six months, or more, after their recovery from the virus.




www.pennlive.com


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 15, 2021)

the insanity of anti vax people……

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/HolUp/comments/q5a0e1


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2021)

It's well over 100,000 now with millions who have long covid, most are republicans MAGA, by dying and fucking themselves. Lot's of better quality and educated brown and black folks to replace them.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








90,000 U.S. adult deaths from COVID-19 over the summer could have been prevented if victims had been vaccinated, study finds


Roughly 90,000 deaths from the coronavirus-borne illness COVID-19 among U.S. adults were preventable and could have been avoided if more of those people had got vaccinated when vaccines became available in spring, a new study has found.




news.yahoo.com





*90,000 U.S. adult deaths from COVID-19 over the summer could have been prevented if victims had been vaccinated, study finds*


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 15, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TikTokCringe/comments/pghh5f


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I see the pain meds are kicking in bro!...but seriously, I hope the best for you my friend!... and no, I choose not to get vaxxed. When the good Lord wants me, he'll take me. Vaxxed, or not.


we dn't give a shit about you, but what about all those you can take with you? literally everyone who comes in contact with you before it kills you...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> If this thread happened 18 months ago people would be freaking out that I just shoved an unapproved vaccine from the government into my arm and plan to have another soon. @Roger A. Shrubber would be getting shrill over how stupid I would be to blindly trust the government saying their unapproved chemical is safe.
> 
> Why do you trust them now?
> 
> ...


i don't get shrill, junior...i tell people what they need to hear, which makes me less than popular with most of them...good thing i'm not concerned with how popular i am with morons...no one here took a vaccine for no reason, we took it after it had been approved to keep from dying, to keep from killing other people if we did get infected, and to not be an incubator for new variants.
i trust them now, because i trusted them then...i'm not a psycho who thinks the government is trying to covertly control our minds...they've been doing it in broad daylight for decades...why would they need a shadow plan to hide what they've never bothered to hide?
if you think you have a bullet proof vest, you ARE a moron...you have much better protection than someone who has not been vaccinated, but you can still get it, although your chances for survival are much better, and the likelihood of hospitalization is much lower.
you should care if someone is unvaxxed because they can act as incubators for the virus, allowing it to mutate into a version the vaccine is less effective at blocking, so there you are in the hospital with a new variant, breathing through a tube...or maybe not breathing through a tube...
i guess most of us are pissed because this is taking so long, and people are being so stupid, not only with their lives, but potentially with the lives of everyone around them, as well....i could give a fuck if you want to die, just don't take anyone with you...


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 15, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> If this thread happened 18 months ago people would be freaking out that I just shoved an unapproved vaccine from the government into my arm and plan to have another soon. @Roger A. Shrubber would be getting shrill over how stupid I would be to blindly trust the government saying their unapproved chemical is safe.
> 
> Why do you trust them now?
> 
> ...


Honestly I’m ex military I’ve been shot up with plenty in the past plus I take sarms which are literally classified as research chemicals. I don’t really mind anymore im healthy as hell other then the mental damage of war has done to me and some physical damage mainly nerve due to exposure to radiation in the desert And aircraft. So no if I were to hear that you were shooting up unapproved chemicals it’s whatever to me. Do some people have issues with the vaccine? Sure but people have issues with all sorts of meds and vaccines out there even ones decades old. Small pox vaccine made my arm swell when I got it before going overseas. Just glad I got it Either way. its better to do some good for the masses to help get this under control. We only recently started to see long forgotten illness and diseases coming back due to people not wanting to get vaccinated for stuff. Shit that shouldn't have ever came back. But with our enlighten ways and internet now Karens think theyre more educated then the doctors. I’m just glad they’re boot these essential oil Karen nurses out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't get shrill, junior...i tell people what they need to hear, which makes me less than popular with most of them...good thing i'm not concerned with how popular i am with morons...no one here took a vaccine for no reason, we took it after it had been approved to keep from dying, to keep from killing other people if we did get infected, and to not be an incubator for new variants.
> i trust them now, because i trusted them then...i'm not a psycho who thinks the government is trying to covertly control our minds...they've been doing it in broad daylight for decades...why would they need a shadow plan to hide what they've never bothered to hide?
> if you think you have a bullet proof vest, you ARE a moron...you have much better protection than someone who has not been vaccinated, but you can still get it, although your chances for survival are much better, and the likelihood of hospitalization is much lower.
> you should care if someone is unvaxxed because they can act as incubators for the virus, allowing it to mutate into a version the vaccine is less effective at blocking, so there you are in the hospital with a new variant, breathing through a tube...or maybe not breathing through a tube...
> i guess most of us are pissed because this is taking so long, and people are being so stupid, not only with their lives, but potentially with the lives of everyone around them, as well....i could give a fuck if you want to die, just don't take anyone with you...


It's a good thing to have such enemies, means your on the right side of humanity and history. I sleep well knowing that such assholes hate my guts, means I thwarted them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's a good thing to have such enemies, means your on the right side of humanity and history. I sleep well knowing that such assholes hate my guts, means I thwarted them.


i've always felt that a day without some kind of conflict is a day wasted...there are too many stupid people to not challenge at least one a day


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah I said that and mean that, you've got no such right, if you worked for me I'd fire your ass period. The law and the constitution are on my side. You would be putting me, my customers and employees at risk and I've got rights too and those rights include firing your ass, or keeping you out of my business unless you can prove you are vaxxed. Know your rights and also know your responsibilities, kill yourself if ya wanna MAGA, but stay the fuck away from my business if you are not vaxxed. Some forms of discrimination are legal, moral and proper, they are the ones you have a choice about, like getting vaccinated, or wearing a shirt and shoes in a restaurant or store. Imagine being black and putting up with bullshit for no reason other than the hate and fear of losers, you can't change being black, but you can change your vaccination statues.
> 
> Biden and the democrats aren't getting blamed for the covid response by the general public. Polls consistently show that people are blaming the unvaxxed and republicans for the situation. It's a sweet deal for the liberals, they are sitting back and laughing their asses off at the fools who are killing themselves off at the rate of almost 2000 a day, three times that many are being maimed and fucked for life. The vaccinated republicans are old and a lot die every election cycle, the few unvaxxed democrats are young and usually survive covid. So with losing thousands of republicans to covid every month with more being fucked over and the older ones dying every election cycle, ya can see where this is going... The liberals are vaxxed and the half of republicans who are vaxxed are old and large numbers die every election cycle...
> 
> If you voted for Trump and are a republican, you are a racist traitor to the USA and it's constitution, those are just facts, support treason and traitors and you become one too. It doesn't matter if there are 50 million of you left after the insurrection and covid, every one is a moral failure who votes to fuck themselves and country. Donald drew ya out into the daylight, and onto open ground, there's nowhere to hide any more. Cheeto Jesus separated the sheep from the goats and the sheep are horking down sheep de wormer.


Ok.


----------



## oodawg (Oct 15, 2021)

Holy chit yall are some scared sheep. You do realize the virus has over a 99% survival rate. The vax seems to only last about 6 months. Are you going to be thethered to a shot for the rest of your life? Our bodies come equipped to fight viruses, the best thing people can do is just try to be as healthy as possible to support their immune system. Or the American way- live as unhealthy a lifestyle as possible and rely on big pharma to prop you up.


----------



## oodawg (Oct 15, 2021)

Pfizer currently hold the honor of having paid the highest criminal fine in US history. The third leading cause of dead in the US is medical malpractice(although the CDC did change it to just say "accidents" a couple months ago)


----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2021)

oodawg said:


> . . . . . . . . You do realize the virus has over a 99% survival rate. . . . . . . . . .


Do you realize 1% of 350 million is 3.5 million? As in what some news reader will have to read in the future, "today we went over 3 million five hundred thousand dead Americans due to covid."

But I do applaud all you anti vaxers for the good work you are doing toward helping with our carbon footprint. To the best of my recollection, this is the first time such a large group of right leaning individuals have done so much to offset climate change. And for that, I thank you.


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 15, 2021)

oodawg said:


> Holy chit yall are some scared sheep. You do realize the virus has over a 99% survival rate. The vax seems to only last about 6 months. Are you going to be thethered to a shot for the rest of your life? Our bodies come equipped to fight viruses, the best thing people can do is just try to be as healthy as possible to support their immune system. Or the American way- live as unhealthy a lifestyle as possible and rely on big pharma to prop you up.


Nah I'm actually fully immune to covid. My girls however are autoimmune comprised so I got it to lessen my chance to spread it.tgey both got the vaccine as well. One got the booster as well. No issues. Also you know why the military gives all the vaccines included small pox to all forward deployed military members? Because many of these other countries are riddled with long dead diseases. Such as but not limited to small pox.


----------



## oodawg (Oct 15, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> Nah I'm actually fully immune to covid. My girls however are autoimmune comprised so I got it to lessen my chance to spread it.tgey both got the vaccine as well. One got the booster as well. No issues. Also you know why the military gives all the vaccines included small pox to all forward deployed military members? Because many of these other countries are riddled with long dead diseases. Such as but not limited to small pox.


I can understand these reasons for being vaccinated and for those in a high risk category. I just don't agree with the one size fits all vaccinate everyone regardless of natural immunity or the risk of adverse reactions in those that are very low risk to begin with. Again you can still catch and spread wile vaccinated. It would be more appropriate to compare this covid vaccine to a flu shot in that it does not provide anywhere close to immunity and that it does not have lasting protection. It's just that there are no long term studies with this new mrna shot. For young people that have had miniscule risk from the virus that ended up getting the shot and had heart problems sometimes being hospitalized, do you really think that's not going to come back to them later in life? Nobody knows.

I'm also not right leaning, since when is freedom considered a right leaning trait?


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 15, 2021)

oodawg said:


> I can understand these reasons for being vaccinated and for those in a high risk category. I just don't agree with the one size fits all vaccinate everyone regardless of natural immunity or the risk of adverse reactions in those that are very low risk to begin with. Again you can still catch and spread wile vaccinated. It would be more appropriate to compare this covid vaccine to a flu shot in that it does not provide anywhere close to immunity and that it does not have lasting protection. It's just that there are no long term studies with this new mrna shot. For young people that have had miniscule risk from the virus that ended up getting the shot and had heart problems sometimes being hospitalized, do you really think that's not going to come back to them later in life? Nobody knows.
> 
> I'm also not right leaning, since when is freedom considered a right leaning trait?


Nah Im not worried man. My daughter is about to get her covid shot she's 12. I didn't say anything about freedom. As for the delivery system being mrna they've been around for decades. As for the disease it's just tough mount an immune response to help the body fight it better later. Though I know people that have passed away that were completely healthy that caught the virus. The lungs were just shit after the virus.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2021)

oodawg said:


> I'm also not right leaning, since when is freedom considered a right leaning trait?


When it jeopardizes others freedom


----------



## oodawg (Oct 15, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> When it jeopardizes others freedom


? Not sure I follow


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2021)

oodawg said:


> ? Not sure I follow


If we didn't require polio vaccines 
Most people would have perished 
Forcing others to protect the majority isn't a stripping of freedoms 
Not allowing you to use a public thorough fare is, if you don't vaccine 
Nobody threatened that

We just want the untaxed to leave or live


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 15, 2021)

I don't ever recall getting a vax (ok,.. 1 flu shot in 2014), but otherwise no polio, chickenpox, etc. I've had Covid...Yet, here I am. I don't have that "star" scar on my arm.. can't remember which one that was, but I saw it going on in the school when I was a kid, and I was like "fuck that".. and dodged the whole thing..... I think I camped out in the crapper for most of the day.


----------



## oodawg (Oct 15, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> If we didn't require polio vaccines
> Most people would have perished
> Forcing others to protect the majority isn't a stripping of freedoms
> Not allowing you to use a public thorough fare is, if you don't vaccine
> ...


Yeah I just doesn't seem like to me that the covid vax is nearly as successful as the polio vax. Again more akin to a flu shot. I just think the government is making a bad situation worse with the mandates and people have become tweaked about it. People get sick people have always gotten sick. If your sick stay home. There has never been immunity rom a cold virus.


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I don't ever recall getting a vax (ok,.. 1 flu shot in 2014), but otherwise no polio, chickenpox, etc. I've had Covid...Yet, here I am. I don't have that "star" scar on my arm.. can't remember which one that was, but I saw it going on in the school when I was a kid, and I was like "fuck that".. and dodged the whole thing..... I think I camped out in the crapper for most of the day.


Polio is given when you’re a baby and 4 to 6 years of age. Chicken pox vaccine wouldn’t have been around your time it came around in the 90’s. D tap and others you got I’m sure as a kid as they were most of the south has had a minimum shot requirement before school. For as long as I can remember.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 15, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm guessing your name is based on being locked in to your line surfing, but am probably wrong.


Ding ding ding!
Surfing, sailing, fishing - growing my own weed --- when it's just _that_ good - I'm locked in!


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't get shrill, junior...i tell people what they need to hear, which makes me less than popular with most of them...good thing i'm not concerned with how popular i am with morons...no one here took a vaccine for no reason, we took it after it had been approved to keep from dying, to keep from killing other people if we did get infected, and to not be an incubator for new variants.
> i trust them now, because i trusted them then...i'm not a psycho who thinks the government is trying to covertly control our minds...they've been doing it in broad daylight for decades...why would they need a shadow plan to hide what they've never bothered to hide?
> if you think you have a bullet proof vest, you ARE a moron...you have much better protection than someone who has not been vaccinated, but you can still get it, although your chances for survival are much better, and the likelihood of hospitalization is much lower.
> you should care if someone is unvaxxed because they can act as incubators for the virus, allowing it to mutate into a version the vaccine is less effective at blocking, so there you are in the hospital with a new variant, breathing through a tube...or maybe not breathing through a tube...
> i guess most of us are pissed because this is taking so long, and people are being so stupid, not only with their lives, but potentially with the lives of everyone around them, as well....i could give a fuck if you want to die, just don't take anyone with you...



Just.
Wow.
(and waaaaay too easy...ta daa!)


Love ya bro!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Just.
> Wow.
> (and waaaaay too easy...ta daa!)
> 
> ...


really? i sort of pity you, but not enough to drown out the disgust i feel when i read the feces coming out of your head


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? i sort of pity you, but not enough to drown out the disgust i feel when i read the feces coming out of your head


Absolutely amazing!
Seriously - I think I love you. 

Gotta be the easiest instant gratification I've had all --- well today.

Since you decided on the "Junior" moniker, I'll reciprocate with senior. As in:
Take a bong load and whatever senior meds get you to stop babbling - maybe a tenth Covid shot.

Double up on the laxatives bro - pretty sure your avatar would look a bit less angry after a good shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Absolutely amazing!
> Seriously - I think I love you.
> 
> Gotta be the easiest instant gratification I've had all --- well today.
> ...


ignored...not worth my time


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ignored...not worth my time


Awwww, we were just starting......  

Grow some communication skills, then maybe you can participate.


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)

oodawg said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . I just think the government is making a bad situation worse with the mandates and people have become tweaked about it. . . . . . . . . .


Which of the mandates apply to you? Do you work for the federal government? Or a company with over 500 folks? Those are the only two that President Joe Rob has imposed. Big business was pushing hard to him to do it. They want their workforce healthy, but didn't want to bear the burden alone.

And the mandates are working. Most business have vax rates in the 80's now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2021)

CDC data confirms J&J is the worst-performing COVID-19 vaccine in the US - but being unvaccinated is far more dangerous


The CDC has released data breaking down COVID-19 cases and deaths by vaccination status, as well as vaccine brand.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 16, 2021)

So how many people have died of the vaccine so far? We've done well over a 100 million people just here in America right? We should have a few hundred dead one would think. I can't find much, only 5 deaths in Scotland from adverse effect. Scotland is a freaking small country. If any of you haven't got your vaccine yet, I would stare clear of it. Has to be at least a hundred dead in America. Why take something that can kill you when COVID won't. 

See this is what we should have been telling them all along. Help them on the way to the Dawrin awards.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5010978


I actually agree with all of that except for the third to last line:
"* For Covid-19 to be an old memory." ---- I wish that would be true BUT...

Covid is here to stay:
- which is why I listened to two entire departments of a hospital's advice and took my vax at the beginning of "*Covid Season*"
- and did not pay any attention to some shrill, loud, UNDER-EDUCATED voice trying to shame me into their poor sense of timing.

True, Covid-19 is not the flu - C-19 is the flu's big, nasty cousin.
NONE of the Flu vaccines have cured the flu - and nothing on the horizon is promising (except C-19 --- Dr's aren't seeing as much flu since C-19 started; so maybe C-19 will cure the flu!)

WTF makes anybody think Covid will be different?
Welcome to Covid, Flu & Cold Season.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5010978


I don’t know what’s in it either… but I live my life like I’ve always had. No masks, no vax., no worries.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 16, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> I actually agree with all of that except for the third to last line:
> "* For Covid-19 to be an old memory." ---- I wish that would be true BUT...
> 
> Covid is here to stay:
> ...


True… no virus can be cured. Vax does work if they have done enough research to see if it does work, or if it needs tweaking because they maimed, killed, and disfigured a few thousand kids, ok cool. But!, even tho all previous vax’s are made from dead to near dead virus partials so your body can recognize it, develop antibodies, and defend it , this one is not.


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> So how many people have died of the vaccine so far? We've done well over a 100 million people just here in America right? . . . . .


Three. Two women and one man. All from the J & J. Blood clots in the women and a some rare blood disease in the man.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> Three. Two women and one man. All from the J & J. Blood clots in the women and a some rare blood disease in the man.


Wrong.


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> . . . . . . . . . Dr's aren't seeing as much flu since C-19 started; so maybe C-19 will cure the flu!). . . . .


Social distancing and mask wearing cut transmission of the flu and other respiratory diseases.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 16, 2021)

Watch the bottom ticket tape. …
https://rumble.com/vn482j-dr.-carrie-madej-first-u.s.-lab-examines-vaccine-vials-horrific-findings-re.html


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Wrong.


https://www.muhealth.org/our-stories/scary-reports-deaths-following-covid-19-vaccination-arent-what-they-seem

https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2021/sep/20/facebook-posts/no-evidence-covid-19-vaccines-causing-deaths/

https://www.reuters.com/article/factcheck-vaers-12000/fact-check-vaers-data-does-not-prove-covid-19-vaccine-deaths-exceeded-12000-idUSL1N2P21DB

https://www.bu.edu/articles/2021/myths-vs-facts-covid-19-vaccine/


who's wrong?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Watch the bottom ticket tape. …
> https://rumble.com/vn482j-dr.-carrie-madej-first-u.s.-lab-examines-vaccine-vials-horrific-findings-re.html


https://www.wired.com/story/rumble-sends-viewers-tumbling-toward-misinformation/


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 16, 2021)

_o_


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.muhealth.org/our-stories/scary-reports-deaths-following-covid-19-vaccination-arent-what-they-seem
> 
> https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2021/sep/20/facebook-posts/no-evidence-covid-19-vaccines-causing-deaths/
> 
> ...


i don’t know. Just gonna keep on trucking’ I don’t give a fuck if you all end up dead in 2 years .. all I’m gonna say is… I told you so. And I’m betting that you didn’t even watch the video link, just like I’m not gonna spend an hour or 2 watching yours. People are different and weird.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 16, 2021)

But!.. just to keep this civil .. I do respect everyone’s opinion. You do you, and I’ll do me.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 16, 2021)

This SHOULD be a discussion, and not a debate.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> _o_
> 
> i don’t know. Just gonna keep on trucking’ I don’t give a fuck if you all end up dead in 2 years .. all I’m gonna say is… I told you so. And I’m betting that you didn’t even watch the video link, just like I’m not gonna spend an hour or 2 watching yours. People are different and weird.


You had to say truck it, lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

The Bandit always takes risks .. and I almost always win.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This SHOULD be a discussion, and not a debate.


Why should it be a discussion? That's just such an odd statement. Have you read about those radio bursts from deep space? At this point they have more questions than answers, but if they report that they have so many hundreds of radio bursts recorded I don't turn around and say, well this should be open to discussion. 

Unless you have a degree in this stuff, you aren't discussing it with anybody. You aren't debating it with anybody.


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Wrong.


Yes, Aaron, you are wrong. But you've been wrong for so long you should be used to it by now.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I don’t know what’s in it either… but I live my life like I’ve always had. No masks, no vax., no worries.


Masks - almost forgot....

Anyone consider how long your mask - even an N95 - is DESIGNED to last?
About 8 hours last time I read the SDS.

After 8 hours your mask will begin to break down - especially if "stored" by wadding it up into a pocket or a purse.
As the mask breaks down, it will begin to shed plasticized paper particles that the wearer will inhale.
Nothing like a little plastic in the lungs, eh?

BUT - The Dread Pirate Westley predicted this in the '80s...


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 17, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Why should it be a discussion? That's just such an odd statement. Have you read about those radio bursts from deep space? At this point they have more questions than answers, but if they report that they have so many hundreds of radio bursts recorded I don't turn around and say, well this should be open to discussion.
> 
> Unless you have a degree in this stuff, you aren't discussing it with anybody. You aren't debating it with anybody.


What a bunch of crap!!
Where's your degree??? Probably sitting next to mine.
Yet you are clearly debating so.ething that's over your head - as am I.


I *did* have a discussion --- with people much more educated than I am. One is a legit virologist, the rest work in the Emergency Room and ICU.

So yes - that was a discussion with multiple medical professionals.
But you say they're moral fuck-ups and slow-minded because they waited.

Makes perfect sense...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I don’t know what’s in it either… but I live my life like I’ve always had. No masks, no vax., no worries.


No brain either apparently, but hey, since when did facts matter? By all means MAGA, one at a time...


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 17, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> What a bunch of crap!!
> Where's your degree??? Probably sitting next to mine.
> Yet you are clearly debating so.ething that's over your head - as am I.
> 
> ...


lol, I'm saying that statically they are insignificant when you have how million that got it right away. If you're talking about the health workers. But yeah, now I am sure you aren't discussing it with anybody. Listening and discussing is different, but you are too smart to get that. You are Bart Simpson...as am I. Deal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> What a bunch of crap!!
> Where's your degree??? Probably sitting next to mine.
> Yet you are clearly debating so.ething that's over your head - as am I.
> 
> ...


MAGA by doing each other in, you are mostly killing and fucking over your own kind at this point. Old republicans are vaxxed and many die every election cycle, almost half of republicans are unvaxxed and a lot of 40 to 50 year old's either die, or are fucked for life. A small number young democrats are the only ones unvaxxed among the liberals. Natural immunity doesn't last that long and covid will be the gift that keeps on giving, it's endemic now thanks to the same people it is killing in large numbers. So by all means MAGA by doing yerself in and fucking your health and employment prospects. Soon young school aged children will be vaxxed and the liberals will care even less about what happens to you. In fact, yer so vulnerable to fear driven rumors and conspiracy theories that liberals are now hatching them for you to turn your own fear upon yourselves. It's not just the psychos and con artists who lead you any more, others are joining in to fuck you as well.

Guys like @UncleBuck are probably on rightwing forums pumping out fresh anti vaccine conspiracy theories right now. He could kill a lot more Trumpers like that, than with a baseball bat.  Notice I'm not trying to counter you antivaxx and antimask bullshit. Masks do need to be changed out frequently, but it's more of an issue for the unvaxxed though, than the vaxxed, who wear them to protect the vulnerable and stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.wired.com/story/rumble-sends-viewers-tumbling-toward-misinformation/


Let them wallow in and swallow their own shit, soon young school aged kids will be vaxxed. We should start encouraging them to MAGA, thousands of mostly traitors are dying every week and many times that number are having their health fucked over and now they will lose their jobs or fold, most will fold unfortunately. Death or a good fucking is the traditional penalty for treason and I figure it's time ya helped them to MAGA. Between death and them being fucked for life it's gonna make a difference in some close districts and states, the democrats will need every vote they can get in 2022. Dead republicans don't vote (most of the time) and fucked over or sick ones might not make it to the polls or be too enthusiastic. Most of the republicans and right leaning independents who are vaxxed are elderly and they die off in large numbers every election cycle.

They are overwhelming their states healthcare systems, quality of care will go down and the mortality rate will increase. Meanwhile their healthcare workers are moving to states with brains and the next couple of years will see them in serious trouble. When they go to a hospital in a couple of years, there will be a black or brown person treating them after moving to their state for a good high paying job. More democratic voters in their states and gerrymandered districts then, MAGA!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> MY OWN KIND????
> 
> FUCK YOU BIGOT!!!
> I'm not MAGA - and I'm not Liberal either --- FUCK THEM ALL - especially overly opinionated assholes from BOTH sides.


Right your a libertarian who votes for Trump. There is no middle ground, no man's land is dead man's land the home of the amoral. So both sides are the same to you, how perceptive  . You believe and spout bullshit, that's fine with me, since yer killing and fucking over republicans. Traitors do deserve to die and be fucked over and this way works too.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Right your a libertarian who votes for Trump. There is no middle ground, no man's land is dead man's land the home of the amoral. So both sides are the same to you, how perceptive  . You believe and spout bullshit, that's fine with me, since yer killing and fucking over republicans. Traitors do deserve to die and be fucked over and this way works too.


Absolutely incredible.
Wrong again - serious POS.

I don't remember the last time I read something so bigoted and vitriolic or STUPID.

You know NOTHING about me - yet you label me with everything you can come up with to satisfy your need to screech.

Text-book bigotry.

Hope you enjoy your judgement of strangers - and they punch you in the face.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> What a bunch of crap!!
> Where's your degree??? Probably sitting next to mine.
> Yet you are clearly debating so.ething that's over your head - as am I.
> 
> ...


I did too 
My doctor of forty years asked me to vaccinate 
I have no idea his political affiliations nor care
I also have no fb account 
You should try both


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Right your a libertarian who votes for Trump. There is no middle ground, no man's land is dead man's land the home of the amoral. So both sides are the same to you, how perceptive  . You believe and spout bullshit, that's fine with me, since yer killing and fucking over republicans. Traitors do deserve to die and be fucked over and this way works too.


it is so sweet to sit back and watch them self immolate...they don't want the vaccine? ok...i'm past caring...now my only wish is that they get sick and die so quickly that they don't have a chance to tie up hospital beds that people who are actually productive members of society need for pre existing conditions, and by people who are vaccinated but get a breakthrough infection, probably caused by an unvaccinated trumptard incubator...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is so sweet to sit back and watch them self immolate...they don't want the vaccine? ok...i'm past caring...now my only wish is that they get sick and die so quickly that they don't have a chance to tie up hospital beds that people who are actually productive members of society need for pre existing conditions, and by people who are vaccinated but get a breakthrough infection, probably caused by an unvaccinated trumptard incubator...


Or worse we go brain dead and join their cult


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Or worse we go brain dead and join their cult


....never fucking happen...the whole thing is repulsive to me. the idea that we should let a very vocal, stupid minority given to violence have any kind of voice in the choices we make as a nation makes me want to vomit. the idea that we should let them go unprotected from a contagious disease that kills people in a horrible way to protect their "rights", while they infect people around them who have taken all the steps available to protect themselves, or who can't take those steps because of pre-existing conditions, or are too young to take the vaccine...it makes me ashamed to be the same species as them. when does it stop being a personal choice and become a menace to the common good? about a year ago, that's when.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ....never fucking happen...the whole thing is repulsive to me. the idea that we should let a very vocal, stupid minority given to violence have any kind of voice in the choices we make as a nation makes me want to vomit. the idea that we should let them go unprotected from a contagious disease that kills people in a horrible way to protect their "rights", while they infect people around them who have taken all the steps available to protect themselves, or who can't take those steps because of pre-existing conditions, or are too young to take the vaccine...it makes me ashamed to be the same species as them. when does it stop being a personal choice and become a menace to the common good? about a year ago, that's when.


Situation: I live remotely. Little to no human contact (other than going on vacation once a year),The friends we do gather with at our homes are also not vaxxed. I order almost everything online. I've had Covid. Im healthy. Why WOULD I get the vax with better chances of not getting it again, and knowing that getting side effects are eliminated? My work is 17 steps away from my house. Just asking.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Situation: I live remotely. Little to no human contact (other than going on vacation once a year),The friends we do gather with at our homes are also not vaxxed. I order almost everything online. I've had Covid. Im healthy. Why WOULD I get the vax with better chances of not getting it again, and knowing that getting side effects are eliminated? My work is 17 steps away from my house. Just asking.


what do you mean better chance of not getting it again? 
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/delta-variant-what-kind-of-immunity-offers-the-highest-protection

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/hybrid-immunity-people-covid-still-get-vaccinated-rcna1974

https://www.aljazeera.com/features/2021/9/14/which-offers-the-best-protection-a-covid-infection-or-vaccines

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/05/health/covid-natural-immunity.html

i could link 20 more stories that say the same thing...but you'll just rationalize it till you can look at yourself in the mirror and not feel any shame.

and precisely what side effects are you talking about? do you see daily stories of the horrors of vaccination? do you see any kind of stories about side effects anywhere except white trash racist misinformation websites? a few people had bad reactions, less than have a reaction to the flu virus every year. three people died, from blood clots and one from a rare blood disease...three out of millions...but you'll call up vaers and say thousands have died, no matter that you've already been shown that that simply isn't true. you'll make it true in your mind, because again, then, you can look at yourself with no shame...
do not look for absolution here...we all did our part to stop this disease, while you and people like you did nothing, in fact, you impeded progress.
no one here is going to pat you on the shoulder and tell you it's alright, you're choice is more important than the lives of those who died because they were infected by you or someone like you when you had the virus...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

I suppose you could say that about everything, and nobody is going to change your mind about it. I've only had one Flu shot in my entire 53 years, and got the Flue that same year. Everybody has different experiences that change thier minds. Im not looking for a pat on the back for anything.. Just trying to have a discussion, and try to understand what fuels peoples anger about this subject so much. Im certainly not going to change your mind. There are studies out there that show the vaxxed can spread (shed) the virus as well. Does that make them irresponsible?, or do you think the unvaxxed/previously infected have a better chance of spreading it?


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 17, 2021)

Already there Herbs - ditched FB, Insta & Twit a looong time ago and outside of forums that I use to learn from - I pretty much avoid the "Screen & Snack" crowd.

Before my vax, I asked about a dozen doctors more than you did, as well as Nurses and Research Fellows - including my personal Dr.
--- I followed DOCTORAL advice ---I GUESS YOU'RE SMARTER THAN AN ENTIRE HOSPITAL STAFF ---
When the ER Docs got their shots, I went with them for mine. I relied on EDUCATED OPINIONS.

I do know my Dr.'s affiliation - he's a progressive that wanted Buttigieg in office. --- WHY DOES THAT MATTER????
- WTF does politics have to do with medicine? (NOTHING should be the answer...)

I don't do any social media outside of a few forums that I go to for information. I'm much more interested in the REAL world than I am in a contrived, digital "place" called FakeBook.
I much prefer getting into the actual world, where actions speak louder than the bullshit online.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is so sweet to sit back and watch them self immolate...they don't want the vaccine? ok...i'm past caring...now my only wish is that they get sick and die so quickly that they don't have a chance to tie up hospital beds that people who are actually productive members of society need for pre existing conditions, and by people who are vaccinated but get a breakthrough infection, probably caused by an unvaccinated trumptard incubator...


If you were past caring - you wouldn't be so shrill - son.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 17, 2021)

Second shot this afternoon - that will boost my existing natural immunity exactly when "Covid Season" is at its height this year much better than a vax or nat. immunity alone would have - I will have much stronger immunity than most. 
I'm gonna live through this so that you mofos have someone other than yourselves to hate.  

*BTW* --- Despite some of you making clear statements hoping to hasten my death --- *I don't wish ill to any of you* - even my new bestie Roger.


To me, that kind of thinking (or lack thereof) - and going as far as to state the same in print - is a sure sign of severe emotional immaturity or disability. Physical violence is usually close behind the verbal violence in people who demonstrate little to no emotional control. 

I'm nowhere near perfect - pretty sure I've thrown my share of verbal elbows in this thread - mea culpa. 
I try - but I'm just as human as you are. 
Peace.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

Whomever said "only 1 or 2 deaths due to the vax, here's some info directly from the CDC... whom you apparently trust.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I suppose you could say that about everything, and nobody is going to change your mind about it. I've only had one Flu shot in my entire 53 years, and got the Flue that same year. Everybody has different experiences that change thier minds. Im not looking for a pat on the back for anything.. Just trying to have a discussion, and try to understand what fuels peoples anger about this subject so much. Im certainly not going to change your mind. There are studies out there that show the vaxxed can spread (shed) the virus as well. Does that make them irresponsible?, or do you think the unvaxxed/previously infected have a better chance of spreading it?


well, i'll be honest with you...it's not just this subject, it's a few, taken together...it's mass stupidity and irresponsibility..it's all coming to a head.
first off, a lying, thieving, scumbag piece of shit got elected president...and a fair portion of the country follows the fuck bag asshole like he's a new messiah come to lift them to a heaven they don't even fucking come close to deserving.
then the fuck bag piece of shit tries to stage a coup so he can become leader for life...that's a motherfucking traitor right there, and i would feel fully justified hanging him for it. he fomented insurrection, and some fucking dumbass morons became guilty of sedition, treason, attempted murder...because of trump, the fucking piece of shit.
next, the country has been under cyber attack by russia for years, and they have actively tried to not only sway, but directly manipulate our elections...to me, and many others, that's an act of war...but no one has the fucking balls to get in their face and knock a few teeth loose...so some of us feel that we're not being allowed to defend the honor of our country...which is more than frustrating.
then there is the virus, and people's response to it. mass stupidity again, mass hysteria, people listening to the misinformation and propaganda of foreign agents, and domestic fucking liars...including our own president...but by now, we should be aware that the truth has never come out of trump's mouth unless it benefitted him more than any lie he could think up...but peoples selfishness has been highlighted like no other time in my lifetime...it's MY choice...even though your choice effects EVERYONE you come in contact with, AND everyone they come in contact with....every day...Oh, i can't be bothered to wear a mask, i'll just hack and wheeze my way through the rest of the world, while they try desperately to not stand in the cloud of sickness i may or may not being dragging with me everywhere i go...the idea that the government is trying to use EVERY FUCKING THING THAT HAPPENS as some form of mind control is starting to get fucking old...it was cell phone, they'll turn you into zombies...then it was windmills will make you sterile, now it's 5g will give you cancer...just how much stupidity can you take? how do you reconcile the fact that at least 20% of the country seem to be racist, homophobic, ignorant conspiracy theorists who can ignore all the facts you want to present them, in favor of lies from a con man with a 4th grade mentality?
so if i seem like i'm a little too upset...i'm not, if anything, i should be more upset


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Whomever said "only 1 or 2 deaths due to the vax, here's some info directly from the CDC... whom you apparently trust.
> 
> View attachment 5011716


goob...that says breakthrough deaths...not people dying from the vaccine, people who died EVEN THOUGH THEY HAD BEEN VACCINATED...usually from a variant that had bred in an unvaccinated person...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, i'll be honest with you...it's not just this subject, it's a few, taken together...it's mass stupidity and irresponsibility..it's all coming to a head.
> first off, a lying, thieving, scumbag piece of shit got elected president...and a fair portion of the country follows the fuck bag asshole like he's a new messiah come to lift them to a heaven they don't even fucking come close to deserving.
> then the fuck bag piece of shit tries to stage a coup so he can become leader for life...that's a motherfucking traitor right there, and i would feel fully justified hanging him for it. he fomented insurrection, and some fucking dumbass morons became guilty of sedition, treason, attempted murder...because of trump, the fucking piece of shit.
> next, the country has been under cyber attack by russia for years, and they have actively tried to not only sway, but directly manipulate our elections...to me, and many others, that's an act of war...but no one has the fucking balls to get in their face and knock a few teeth loose...so some of us feel that we're not being allowed to defend the honor of our country...which is more than frustrating.
> ...


I'll agree with most of that. While yes, I did vote for Trump twice... because I just didn't want Killary or Bidum to win. I don't care for politics, or the way they manipulate the gen pop to fit thier own agendas. Just because I voted for him doesn't mean I a "Trumpster".. I was just choosing the better of the 2 evils. You got a point there about Social Media, the internet, instant news feeds, information, misinformation, etc. Makes me wonder how the World would be right now if non of this technology ever got developed. We still read the newspaper, sent a letter, watched the evening news and Johnny Carson till the National Anthem played and then went to static. But,.. it's too late for that. We are here, and it's fucked up.




Roger A. Shrubber said:


> goob...that says breakthrough deaths...not people dying from the vaccine, people who died EVEN THOUGH THEY HAD BEEN VACCINATED...usually from a variant that had bred in an unvaccinated person...


My bad.. I thought they had said breakthrough case deaths..but, still shitty numbers ... and some of this shit, we will never know the truth.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I'll agree with most of that. While yes, I did vote for Trump twice... because I just didn't want Killary or Bidum to win. I don't care for politics, or the way they manipulate the gen pop to fit thier own agendas. Just because I voted for him doesn't mean I a "Trumpster".. I was just choosing the better of the 2 evils. You got a point there about Social Media, the internet, instant news feeds, information, misinformation, etc. Makes me wonder how the World would be right now if non of this technology ever got developed. We still read the newspaper, sent a letter, watched the evening news and Johnny Carson till the National Anthem played and then went to static. But,.. it's too late for that. We are here, and it's fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad.. I thought they had said breakthrough case deaths..but, still shitty numbers ... and some of this shit, we will never know the truth.


Archie Bunker was disdained even by the actor who portrayed him
Evolution is real


----------



## redhawk429 (Oct 17, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> Nurse Passes Out On Live TV After Taking The Covid Vaccine!
> 
> 
> Posted by Thrillz
> ...


Maybe she was scared of needles?


----------



## redhawk429 (Oct 17, 2021)

Kdoggy said:


> Ya i understand that side too its terrible i lost two good friends from it already!! Like any disease we die from just like in the animal kingdom plagues kill i think the world has too many people too connected i doubt this is the last one we’ll see i think this is just the start as the rogue nations see a way to cripple the world now if they cant nuke em infect em im sure their working on weapons strains right now.


Rogue Nations Like CHINA perhaps who released it for economic reasons.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2021)

redhawk429 said:


> Rogue Nations Like CHINA perhaps who released it for economic reasons.


Welcome directly to the politicks section of RIU fresh sock 
Whose are you?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome directly to the politicks section of RIU fresh sock
> Whose are you?


Just dove right on in there. Hell, I didn't touch the politics section for like 3 years.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome directly to the politicks section of RIU fresh sock
> Whose are you?


always a little odd when they join up and start posting immediately in the politics section...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome directly to the politicks section of RIU fresh sock
> Whose are you?





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> always a little odd when they join up and start posting immediately in the politics section...


This isn't the Politics section.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> This isn't the Politics section.


Fitness and Well Being....... oh yeah!... where am I?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Fitness and Well Being....... oh yeah!... where am I?


I stay out of there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> This isn't the Politics section.


oh yeah...i'm just so used to being there...and it sure sounds like the politics section...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh yeah...i'm just so used to being there...and it sure sounds like the politics section...


Ya, I don't know why COVID and vaccines had to become a political thing.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Situation: I live remotely. Little to no human contact (other than going on vacation once a year),The friends we do gather with at our homes are also not vaxxed. I order almost everything online. I've had Covid. Im healthy. Why WOULD I get the vax with better chances of not getting it again, and knowing that getting side effects are eliminated? My work is 17 steps away from my house. Just asking.


I'm not sure what you are saying, since you got COVID you obviously aren't remote enough are you? Only reason to get the shot is if you value the life of another over a little prick.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> This isn't the Politics section.


Oh ship
My apologies


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying, since you got COVID you obviously aren't remote enough are you? Only reason to get the shot is if you value the life of another over a little prick.


Got it in Sept of 2020 I had been on Dispensary deliveries to this nasty town about 30 miles away all day,(cash is freaking nasty). And Im saying that since I've already had it, and now have antibodies. Yes, yes, yes.. im sure that some of you will say "they don't last forever".... well, there are varying opinions on that. For one, we don't know how many people have had Covid multiple times (I've never heard of it), so why introduce something that is not organically dead or near dead virus cells? The vax is not made up of dead, or near dead Covid cells.


----------



## 2cent (Oct 17, 2021)

Had covid twice and I suffer as immuno compromised. Wasn't that bad. 2 friends had the vaccine. 1 dropped dead last week and other is alive but her husband just died of a heart attack randomly as he got ready for work right in front if her. My other friend has 2 large blood infections and a lot of my family have bad walking conditions now. My auntie quit her job as she's now on crutches following a giant nerve spasm which has left here shaking...

I know what I preference. And that's not eat the government made in a week. 

Seen the Pfizer veritas whistle blowers ? Caught saying they been told to preach what they know isn't true due to 15 bill ayear being from pushing covid is most their income now and had to sign n d a s . My immunity far over powers any vaccine proven. I have immunity to all cell parts not just the ever changing membrane. 

Lab bacteria kills covid faster than anything and is more sterile than a sterilised scalpel . 
New world culling. 2 years of covid didn't see a coffin. Now i see em all week and all been vaccined

why are our local hospital reporting all covid cases in a.n.e are vaccinated and very few non vaccinated are admitted then eh. Why as the coroner signed an nd a when he never did before. ...hmm


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

Yeah.. someone asked if I hear this on a daily basis... and yeah, it's pretty common.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

2cent said:


> Had covid twice and I suffer as immuno compromised. Wasn't that bad. 2 friends had the vaccine. 1 dropped dead last week and other is alive but her husband just died of a heart attack randomly as he got ready for work right in front if her. My other friend has 2 large blood infections and a lot of my family have bad walking conditions now. My auntie quit her job as she's now on crutches following a giant nerve spasm which has left here shaking...
> 
> I know what I preference. And that's not eat the government made in a week.
> 
> ...


...whut?....i haven't seen anything you've seen...i'm not sure you've seen anything you've seen....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah.. someone asked if I hear this on a daily basis... and yeah, it's pretty common.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011774


you're somehow implying that the heartattack was caused by the vaccine?...i fail to see a connection, lots of people have heart attacks, and lots of people have gotten vaccinated. that there is overlap isn't surprising, and in no way proves that the virus caused anything...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're somehow implying that the heartattack was caused by the vaccine?...i fail to see a connection, lots of people have heart attacks, and lots of people have gotten vaccinated. that there is overlap isn't surprising, and in no way proves that the virus caused anything...


It's just too many cases like this I hear from friends about perfectly healthy people dying after the vax. My brother in law was one of them... 3 days after the second shot.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

Hell, even the CDC warns about heart failure. ... it is kinda strange how they don't advertise it on tv (like every other drug company does every 5 minutes).. prob because they are required by law to state possible side affects, and they aint about to jump into that lawsuit.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

CDC also says that it’s not 100% affective. … well, why would it be? They make Flu vaxxes every year and have been for decades, and STILL don’t get it right. I think 2019’s affectivness was like 19%........ sorry that was 2014-15 season. And low and behold!.. we didn't even have a Flu season last year.


----------



## 2cent (Oct 17, 2021)

Pfizer Scientist reveals Covid ‘antibodies’ transfer during pregnancy "through the umbilical cord"


Donate: https://www.projectveritas.com/donateGet emails: https://confirmsubscription.com/h/j/EC8A17570A033FCCFollow:Telegram: https://t.me/project_veritasFB:...




youtube.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

2cent said:


> Pfizer Scientist reveals Covid ‘antibodies’ transfer during pregnancy "through the umbilical cord"
> 
> 
> Donate: https://www.projectveritas.com/donateGet emails: https://confirmsubscription.com/h/j/EC8A17570A033FCCFollow:Telegram: https://t.me/project_veritasFB:...
> ...


https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/nov/29/project-veritas-how-fake-news-prize-went-to-rightwing-group-beloved-by-trump

https://www.businessinsider.com/james-okeefe-project-veritas-sting-fails-2017-11

https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/05/04/james-okeefe-undercover-sting-profile-feature-2018-218015/

https://wwfounder-james-okeefe-sues-twitter-over-ban/?sh=3e1cd02c44b1w.forbes.com/sites/joewalsh/2021/04/19/project-veritas-

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/11/james-okeefe/546869/

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/project-veritas-ballot-harvesting-video-debunked-ilhan-omar_n_5f7de437c5b63de65f08dcd7

holy shit does this guy fuck up all the time, there were so many links to stories about this guy being a lying jackass i just picked 6 at random, there are a LOT more...
get a real source, not one that comes out of a crackerjack box with a plastic whistle


----------



## redhawk429 (Oct 17, 2021)

Not political merely an observation. China has capitalised on the economic effect of the Covid pandemic to its advantage. I feel that is a little suspicious.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> CDC also says that it’s not 100% affective. … well, why would it be? They make Flu vaxxes every year and have been for decades, and STILL don’t get it right. I think 2019’s affectivness was like 19%........ sorry that was 2014-15 season. And low and behold!.. we didn't even have a Flu season last year.
> 
> View attachment 5011786


there wasn't much of a flu season last year because everyone was masking and quarantining themselves already, and no one was dragging a herd of snot nosed kids behind them through the store to infect everyone they came in contact with...
and what would it signify if we didn't have a flu season last year?...that would somehow prove...what, exactly?


----------



## redhawk429 (Oct 17, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> This isn't the Politics section.


If I were an American I would certainly be a Republican but I'm not. Thank god. I'm Australian.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there wasn't much of a flu season last year because everyone was masking and quarantining themselves already, and no one was dragging a herd of snot nosed kids behind them through the store to infect everyone they came in contact with...


I just won $10! LOL... Told my wife that this was going to be your response. ... All good man. I've heard that before. Could be something to that, IDK. So far, looking at the CDC Flu tracker, it looks to be following the same pattern as last year... non existent. Matter of fact, a couple of States went slightly elevated, and then back to nothing in the past couple of weeks........wait a min. ... that $10 is practically my $10... damnit!


----------



## redhawk429 (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> always a little odd when they join up and start posting immediately in the politics section...


Didnt know it was a politics section I thought it was a Covid thread, the point is and remains a valid one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

redhawk429 said:


> Not political merely an observation. China has capitalised on the economic effect of the Covid pandemic to its advantage. I feel that is a little suspicious.


why wouldn't they? they've never given a damn about the safety of their people, they all come second to the welfare of the state. if china can maneuver itself into a better position during this thing, they would be insane not to. not saying i'm happy about it, but they're world operators, one of the big three powers, and they're much less concerned about the health and welfare of their workers, so full steam ahead, there are only 1.4 billion of them, if a few thousand, or even a few hundred thousand drop dead, no problem, we got more....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I just won $10! LOL... Told my wife that this was going to be your response. ... All good man. I've heard that before. Could be something to that, IDK. So far, looking at the CDC Flu tracker, it looks to be following the same pattern as last year... non existent. Matter of fact, a couple of States went slightly elevated, and then back to nothing in the past couple of weeks........wait a min. ... that $10 is practically my $10... damnit!


im still curious what it's supposed to mean?...how does a low flu rate mean anything in relation to covid?
and what do you mean, "could be something to that"....of course there's something to that...just not what you want to hear, so you don't listen to the perfect sense it makes...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> im still curious what it's supposed to mean?...how does a low flu rate mean anything in relation to covid?


Nothing really. I was just stating that claimed effectiveness is not accurate. I feel like they told people a long time ago that Flu vax was practically 100%, but looking at that CDC report, it's clearly not after decades of making a Flu vax. They are claiming that Covid vax (while not 100% affective) is less affective than they are claiming after seeing the amount of "breakthrough" cases.


----------



## redhawk429 (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what do you mean better chance of not getting it again?
> https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/delta-variant-what-kind-of-immunity-offers-the-highest-protection
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/hybrid-immunity-people-covid-still-get-vaccinated-rcna1974
> ...


I'm Double vaccinated. As was a colleague who recently died of the Chinese Communist Party virus AKA Covid 19, his funeral is on the 22nd Oct '21. 
A better chance of not contracting the virus does not mean no chance. Double vaccinated people will still get and carry the virus, and they will still die of it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

This Covid deal is not going to go away I promise you. It's going to be a yearly thing like the Flu. People still get the Flu after a Flu shot, and this isn't going to be any different.


----------



## dudeoflife (Oct 17, 2021)

What is this braindead, misinformed, ignorant & stupid shit?

This is why the world thinks Americans are so stupid, and this thread is only perpetuating that.

*The US is the only place you can get a vaccine in your car for free, no appointment, no wait,* while other countries' citizens clamor for the hope of getting one- unless rich.

If your inbred, unvaccinated ass dies from Covid, you died because you believe everything you see on the internet, and that serves you right. You have no excuse for this. See above in bold.


----------



## dudeoflife (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This Covid deal is not going to go away I promise you. It's going to be a yearly thing like the Flu. People still get the Flu after a Flu shot, and this isn't going to be any different.


Covid is not the flu. You've had over two years to understand this point. It is NOT - repeat - NOT even worth comparing. Stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

dudeoflife said:


> Covid is not the flu. You've had over two years to understand this point. It is NOT - repeat - NOT even worth comparing. Stop spreading misinformation.


Ok!.. calm down man!... I already said Im good with it. That's the good thing about America, is we have Freedom of choice (not really). But!, if you want a vax, get one.. if you don't, then don't. We need less people anyways. (insert sarcasm here)


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger.... Thinking about all this, IF (and I never would) I lived in a highly populated area, I might change my mind. But there are times when we don't leave the Compound for days at a time. Paige went 18 days once, and never left our little 512,000 sq ft. We buy bulk stuff online, and have more minimal exposure than 99.9% of the population... Im guessing. But yeah, if I lived in NY, or Chicago, etc... It may be something I would have to weigh heavy on.


----------



## redhawk429 (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why wouldn't they? they've never given a damn about the safety of their people, they all come second to the welfare of the state. if china can maneuver itself into a better position during this thing, they would be insane not to. not saying i'm happy about it, but they're world operators, one of the big three powers, and they're much less concerned about the health and welfare of their workers, so full steam ahead, there are only 1.4 billion of them, if a few thousand, or even a few hundred thousand drop dead, no problem, we got more....


I agree it is logical to take advantage of your competitors that are disadvantaged for what ever reason it is just a little suspicious that the virus that caused that disadvantage originated in China and has benefitted them greatly.


----------



## dudeoflife (Oct 17, 2021)

Haha. Big fan of Darwin.

Fair enough.

Well, except the for that simple fact that if the majority of Americans were to mask up actually cooperate and not whine about freedom, the numbers would be much more favorable than they are today,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

dudeoflife said:


> Haha. Big fan of Darwin.
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> Well, except the for that simple fact that if the majority of Americans were to mask up actually cooperate and not whine about freedom, the numbers would be much more favorable than they are today,


Who knows. I see so much conflicting information from WHO/CDC etc. they'll post different numbers of cases/deaths on one site, and different ones on another. Im really one of these "don't believe anything you hear, and half of what you see" type of people. I have friends across the World and stay in contact with them. Funny thing is the difference in what thier media tells them, and what our media tells us. It's roughly the same story, but they put thier own twist on things. But hey.. it's thier job to shock and awe you to death. The news business is a business after all.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Roger.... Thinking about all this, IF (and I never would) I lived in a highly populated area, I might change my mind. But there are times when we don't leave the Compound for days at a time. Paige went 18 days once, and never left our little 512,000 sq ft. We buy bulk stuff online, and have more *minimal exposure* than 99.9% of the population... Im guessing. But yeah, if I lived in NY, or Chicago, etc... It may be something I would have to weigh heavy on.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

@PadawanWarrior The only time I wear a mask is when we're packaging trim/shake. The kief dust makes me sneeze my head off.


----------



## dudeoflife (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Who knows. I see so much conflicting information from WHO/CDC etc. they'll post different numbers of cases/deaths on one site, and different ones on another. Im really one of these "don't believe anything you hear, and half of what you see" type of people. I have friends across the World and stay in contact with them. Funny thing is the difference in what thier media tells them, and what our media tells us. It's roughly the same story, but they put thier own twist on things.


I definitely understand your point of view.

Believe me- I'm pissed at everyone and every gov't entity just about.

This is almost two years of pent up frustration, almost two years of not taking my kids out to eat at a restaurant. I miss the old life. It sucks.

The CDC has REALLY fucked up and largely responsible for this -- the mixed messages all throughout this pandemic -- "Need to/Don't need to wash hands", "Need to/Don't need to mask up indoors/outdoors", "The vaccine is/is not dangerous", "You need/don't need a booster".

That alone has set the stage for SO MUCH misinformation that we see out there. And people make up their minds pretty early - depending on when and how they get the information. 

And it takes a LOT of new information to change minds, whether the initial info is correct or not. 

TLDR;
*Basically, we're pretty much fucked and this disease is gonna be around for a while.*


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

dudeoflife said:


> I definitely understand your point of view.
> 
> Believe me- I'm pissed at everyone and every gov't entity just about.
> 
> ...


Well said sir!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @PadawanWarrior The only time I wear a mask is when we're packaging trim/shake. The kief dust makes me sneeze my head off.


I actually wear a respirator when I top dress my plants. I don't want to breath the dust. I use guano sometimes too, lol. I get what you mean with the sneezing shit. I blame the terps.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I actually wear a respirator when I top dress my plants. I don't want to breath the dust. I use guano sometimes too, lol.
> 
> View attachment 5011816


I use an RZ Mask.. comes with a replaceable carbon filter, but I have one of these too.... still in the bag, not even sure why I bought it LOL!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2021)

Irony ?

I'm allergic to weed

beat that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

redhawk429 said:


> I'm Double vaccinated. As was a colleague who recently died of the Chinese Communist Party virus AKA Covid 19, his funeral is on the 22nd Oct '21.
> A better chance of not contracting the virus does not mean no chance. Double vaccinated people will still get and carry the virus, and they will still die of it.


yeah...and? i never said you couldn't get it if you were vaccinated, you just have a much lower chance, and a much better chance of not requiring hospitalization..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

dudeoflife said:


> I definitely understand your point of view.
> 
> Believe me- I'm pissed at everyone and every gov't entity just about.
> 
> ...


Kinda like the egg ordeal from the FDA...
1999: DO NOT EAT EGGS!! THEY ARE FILLED WITH CHOLESTEROL THAT WILL CLOG YOUR ARTERIES AND GIVE YOU A HEART ATTACK!!!
2005: EAT MORE EGGS IN YOUR DIET! THEY ARE FULL OF QUALITY PROTEIN THAT'S GOOD FOR YOUR OVERALL HEALTH AND FITTNESS!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I use an RZ Mask.. comes with a replaceable carbon filter, but I have one of these too.... still in the bag, not even sure why I bought it LOL!


I'd wear a mask when you're messing with soil too. I don't know if @subcool wore one when he was messing with that shit, but he was especially a person that should have masked up with soil shit. I don't know, but it's too bad he's not around anymore. Nothing to do with COVID though.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'd wear a mask when you're messing with soil too. I don't know if Subcool wore one when he was messing with that shit, but he was especially a person that should have masked up with soil shit. I don't know, but it's too bad he's not around anymore. Nothing to do with COVID though.


Yeah, I prob need to do that. We're about to transplant the main room with about 120 cubic ft of soil by hand.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah, I prob need to do that. We're about to transplant the main room with about 120 cubic ft of soil by hand.


It wouldn't be a bad idea. Especially with the amount you deal with. A lot of that shit is horrible to breath.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

redhawk429 said:


> I agree it is logical to take advantage of your competitors that are disadvantaged for what ever reason it is just a little suspicious that the virus that caused that disadvantage originated in China and has benefitted them greatly.


yeah, it is...and i'm not saying it's impossible they didn't release it on purpose, although i think the much more likely scenario is that they fucked up and it got out on accident, and they HATE to admit they fucked up...i don't think it was any kind of planned attack, or they would have been much better prepared for it than they were. they've only reported about 5600 deaths, but witnesses say they were lying, and the numbers are MUCH higher...do the math, they have almost 4 times as many people as us...and we've had over 700K deaths....they're at over a million dead, i guarantee it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, it is...and i'm not saying it's impossible they didn't release it on purpose, although i think the much more likely scenario is that they fucked up and it got out on accident, and they HATE to admit they fucked up...i don't think it was any kind of planned attack, or they would have been much better prepared for it than they were. they've only reported about 5600 deaths, but witnesses say they were lying, and the numbers are MUCH higher...do the math, they have almost 4 times as many people as us...and we've had over 700K deaths....they're at over a million dead, i guarantee it.


----------



## DeadHigh (Oct 17, 2021)

The protected need to be protected from the unprotected by forcing the unprotected to use the protection that didn’t protect the protected.


----------



## DeadHigh (Oct 17, 2021)

DeadHigh said:


> The protected need to be protected from the unprotected by forcing the unprotected to use the protection that didn’t protect the protected.


The distinction between vaccinated/ unvaccinated makes no scientific sense, since both can be infected with and transmit covid.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, it is...and i'm not saying it's impossible they didn't release it on purpose, although i think the much more likely scenario is that they fucked up and it got out on accident, and they HATE to admit they fucked up...i don't think it was any kind of planned attack, or they would have been much better prepared for it than they were. they've only reported about 5600 deaths, but witnesses say they were lying, and the numbers are MUCH higher...do the math, they have almost 4 times as many people as us...and we've had over 700K deaths....they're at over a million dead, i guarantee it.


This is a perfect example of Media control. And any of those scenarios are entirely possible. But yeah, math is math. This is kinda like the 9/11 deal. The TV cuts to the BBC with a live shot of the area and the Brits are reporting that Building 7 has just fallen. But in the live shot at the BBC, Building 7 is clearly still standing.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2021)

DeadHigh said:


> The protected need to be protected from the unprotected by forcing the unprotected to use the protection that didn’t protect the protected.


Sounds like a Trojan commercial, lol.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 17, 2021)

I will never get that poison have a look here what their doing to us in australia. That tells me its not in your best interest that jab. Shooting rubber projectiles at us and tear gas, stomping heads into concrete


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 17, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This is a perfect example of Media control. And any of those scenarios are entirely possible. But yeah, math is math. This is kinda like the 9/11 deal. The TV cuts to the BBC with a live shot of the area and the Brits are reporting that Building 7 has just fallen. But in the live shot at the BBC, Building 7 is clearly still standing.


It was a controlled demo to have an excuse to raid afghan and the middle east and up airport security


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

redhawk429 said:


> If I were an American I would certainly be a Republican but I'm not. Thank god. I'm Australian.


That explains a lot


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah...and? i never said you couldn't get it if you were vaccinated, you just have a much lower chance, and a much better chance of not requiring hospitalization..


You also wished my death sweetheart....

I don't want you to die - I want WAY worse than that - I want you to retire in Florida. 
With the rest of the Trumpers.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 18, 2021)

Why is that a surprise @Herb & Suds ?

Roger, DIY and a few others have been saying how much they wish people who think differently than they do would die a horrible death.

Did you not read that?
Do you think they're joking?

I don't.
How is that not a policy violation btw?

Stupid people do and say stupid things.
- like wishing death upon a stranger that actually agrees with them more than disagrees.
But rather than reason with people - they threaten violence. Plain STUPIDITY.

The emotions run way too high on these subjects.

Me? I think the extremes on BOTH SIDES ARE IDIOTS.
Yes. There is a middle ground - COMMON SENSE and a butt-hair's worth of COURTESY.


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, I don't know why COVID and vaccines had to become a political thing.


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Nothing really. I was just stating that claimed effectiveness is not accurate. I feel like they told people a long time ago that Flu vax was practically 100%, but looking at that CDC report, it's clearly not after decades of making a Flu vax. They are claiming that Covid vax (while not 100% affective) is less affective than they are claiming after seeing the amount of "breakthrough" cases.


No one has ever said the flu shot was 100%. If it is over 50% effective it's a good year. The thing is there is lots of strains of flu and they have to start the vaccine up to a year before hand, so they guess which strains will be predominate.

They break down the covid vax effectiveness into three groups. Catching it, going in the hospital and dying. The way science works, when new data comes in, they work with the new data. And over time the vax will be less effective. 

In this country we are bless that the info if public. China and Russia do produce numbers that are not rooted in reality. If you were scared of those vaccines, you might be being prudent.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> No one has ever said the flu shot was 100%. If it is over 50% effective it's a good year. The thing is there is lots of strains of flu and they have to start the vaccine up to a year before hand, so they guess which strains will be predominate.
> 
> They break down the covid vax effectiveness into three groups. Catching it, going in the hospital and dying. The way science works, when new data comes in, they work with the new data. And over time the vax will be less effective.
> 
> In this country we are bless that the info if public. China and Russia do produce numbers that are not rooted in reality. If you were scared of those vaccines, you might be being prudent.



It still stands that if I told you I just had a second shot of an unapproved vaccine 18 months ago - you'd call me an idiot.

I can't stand politics (poly = many, ticks = blood sucking arachnids)
I got my shots because...
1. My (progressive leaning) Dr's advice and his actions - we went to the same place, same day.
2. Approval - Pfizer has full approval, (so do cigarettes...)
3. Season - Covid / Flu / Cold season is starting here, my natural immunity will be boosted by the vaccine - as explained by my Dr.
So I went in on the same day as two entire departments of my Wife's hospital and got mine at the same time as the medical professionals.

Explain why that would upset ANYONE???


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2021)

DeadHigh said:


> The distinction between vaccinated/ unvaccinated makes no scientific sense, since both can be infected with and transmit covid.


You are 10 times more likely to get covid if you are not vaxed. (11 times more likely to die from it)

Getting the vax would be like decimating (reduce by 1/10th) the chances of catching covid, then decimating it again and again and again and again and again and again and again, etc, etc, until you are down to 10%. So yea, it does make scientific sense to take the vaccine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

injinji said:


>


wheres a mad bomber when you need one, what an opportunity to take the fucking trash out


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> It still stands that if I told you I just had a second shot of an unapproved vaccine 18 months ago - you'd call me an idiot.. . . . . . .


18 months ago the jab was not available.


----------



## Garsen5 (Oct 18, 2021)

Depends from person


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> 18 months ago the jab was not available.


again...

If I told you I was planning to take an Non-FDA Approved vaccine 18 months ago, you would call me an idiot.

Throw in a bad disease and fear-mongering - and voila! 
You think I'm a bad person worthy of death for listening to my Dr.'s timing on when to get the jab.

Read above - it's there.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 18, 2021)

Colin Powell, former secretary of state, dies of COVID-19 complications



He was fully vaxxed.
This disease is not playing. This news means that even Rog & DIY aren't safe... (edit and I statistically have a MUCH higher chance of survival! GL Boys!  )
Gen. Powell was a robust man with connections you & I will never have - C-19 didn't care. 

I'm vaxxed + natural antibodies. More importantly, I eat right and live a VERY healthy lifestyle - even moving more towards edibles than smoking or vaping weed now.
(though I do like to listen to the Native American theory that weed is an expectorant - but that's just me trying to justify a habit)

General health is something people too often ignore - not for long.

Take care of yourselves, and love those around you.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> No one has ever said the flu shot was 100%. If it is over 50% effective it's a good year.


SO.... to date, we've never had a "good" year. See the CDC report on page 28.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

https://www.news-medical.net/news/20210920/Myocarditis-risk-from-mRNA-COVID-vaccines-re-evaluated-in-Canadian-study.aspx

someone linked to this study to prove something, which has since been withdrawn for a major mistake...so yeah, like 1 in 25,000 chance for myocarditis, not 1 in 1000


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.news-medical.net/news/20210920/Myocarditis-risk-from-mRNA-COVID-vaccines-re-evaluated-in-Canadian-study.aspx
> 
> someone linked to this study to prove something, which has since been withdrawn for a major mistake...so yeah, like 1 in 25,000 chance for myocarditis, not 1 in 1000


You're saying that the link you just posted is correct?....... cuz that's kinda what It says. Moderna is actually higher.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 18, 2021)

*Israeli Study: Chance of Myocarditis After COVID-19 Vaccine Extremely Rare*
Researchers at Beilinson Hospital and the Clalit Health Insurance Fund published on Wednesday the findings of a large-scale study that includes data from two and a half million vaccinated Israelis, which shows that the risk of myocarditis after receiving a Pfizer-developed vaccination is extremely rare and does not cause significant muscle damage in the short and medium-term. 

The incidence of myocarditis is 2.13 cases per 100,000 vaccinated, with 98% of them having a mild to moderate disease without any impairment of heart function.
One person suffered from a serious illness that required hospitalization, after which he recovered. The rare side effect occurred more after the second vaccine dose, 69% more than after the first, in men more than in women, and more between the ages of 16 and 29.
Dr. Guy Whitberg, Cardiologist at Beilinson Hospital, said that “this study is the first to reliably assess the incidence of myocarditis, the main side effect that was found to be related to the corona vaccine.”
The study’s findings show that it is a relatively rare side effect even in the population group at the highest risk, young men.
Furthermore, the study findings show that “in the vast majority of cases, it is a mild disease with a benign course that does not significantly affect cardiac function in the short term and is not expected to affect patients’ health in the long term,” he noted.
Professor Ran Kornowski, director of the cardiology department at Beilinson Hospital, noted that these are “significant results and that researchers hope they will enable informed decisions about the enormous and proven benefit of the vaccine’s high efficacy, and the importance of preventing viral morbidity, relative to the side effect of myocarditis.”


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> *Israeli Study: Chance of Myocarditis After COVID-19 Vaccine Extremely Rare*
> Researchers at Beilinson Hospital and the Clalit Health Insurance Fund published on Wednesday the findings of a large-scale study that includes data from two and a half million vaccinated Israelis, which shows that the risk of myocarditis after receiving a Pfizer-developed vaccination is extremely rare and does not cause significant muscle damage in the short and medium-term.
> 
> The incidence of myocarditis is 2.13 cases per 100,000 vaccinated, with 98% of them having a mild to moderate disease without any impairment of heart function.
> ...


Quite a difference between Israel and the U.S. studies/conclusions.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You're saying that the link you just posted is correct?


yes, they posted information that wasn't accurate, which antivaxxers immediately pounced on to prove a point that didn't exist, then the report was retracted because the authors are ethical and did the right thing...their first findings indicated that 1 person in 1000 on average was experiencing vary degrees of myopericarditis (inflammation of the pericardium) but after they re-examined their date, they realized it was more on the order of 1 in 25000 people


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes, they posted information that wasn't accurate, which antivaxxers immediately pounced on to prove a point that didn't exist, then the report was retracted because the authors are ethical and did the right thing...their first findings indicated that 1 person in 1000 on average was experiencing vary degrees of myopericarditis (inflammation of the pericardium) but after they re-examined their date, they realized it was more on the order of 1 in 25000 people


Where's the revised link?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Quite a difference between Israel and the U.S. studies/conclusions.


it was Canadian, not U.S, the university of Ottowa


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Where's the revised link?


they haven't released a new study yet, even though it was one simple math mistake, it invalidates the whole study and has to be repeated


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they haven't released a new study yet, even though it was one simple math mistake, it invalidates the whole study and has to be repeated


Not arguing with you bro, but where did you come up with 1 in 25,000?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Not arguing with you bro, but where did you come up with 1 in 25,000?


its in the link...
*Editors Note*: While the data about total doses were publicly available, the researchers failed to accurately measure the number of vaccinations given during that two-month period, and the figure was astronomically higher than they had estimated. In June and July, Ottawa Public Health provided over 800,000 shots, not 32,379, as the initial paper suggested. Therefore, the true rate of side effects is closer to 1 in 25,000 - not 1 in 1,000.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 18, 2021)

*A flawed study on Covid-19 vaccine side effects went viral*

A team of Canadian researchers unwittingly spewed gasoline on the dumpster fire of anti-vax propaganda earlier this month when they published a non-peer-reviewed study on Covid-19 vaccine side effects.
The problem? A major statistical error.
In the paper, CBC news reports, the scientists claimed that the incidence of heart inflammation seen in patients as a side effect of Moderna and Pfizer-BioNTech vaccination was 1 in 1,000. In reality, that number was closer to 1 in 25,000, which is more aligned with previously reported figures.

*How did the supposed rates of myocarditis and pericarditis get inflated?*
The faulty number was apparently the result of incomplete data and rushed work. The study authors, from the University of Ottawa Heart Institute, collected data on diagnoses of myocarditis (inflammation of the heart muscle) and pericarditis (inflammation of heart’s outer lining) that were identified as likely side effects of mRNA vaccines administered in June and July. They found 32 cases of the side effects, which they initially said occurred among 32,000 administered vaccine doses in Ottawa. In fact, Ottawa Public Health had provided over 800,000 doses in that period.
That higher, accurate number was publicly available. When explaining how the mistake was made, Peter Liu, a co-author and the scientific director of the Ottawa Heart Institute, told the CBC that the scientists were working “on the run.”
Soon after the paper appeared on medRxiv on Sept. 16, its authors heard from peers who pointed out their mistake. The scientists officially withdrew the paper on Sept 26.
Unfortunately, the alarming false statistic was already running free in the world, being shared online, particularly by anti-vaxxers and dubious influencers with large followings. It has been tweeted more than 15,000 times.
*The risk of developing myocarditis from a Covid-19 vaccine is very low*
Scientists are still studying the slight risk of myocarditis as a side effect of Covid-19 vaccines, and emphasize that the odds of getting the heart condition as part of a Covid-19 infection is far greater than the chance you’ll get it after being inoculated.
On its website, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) explains that heart inflammation has been reported as a rare side effect of the Pfizer and Modern shots “especially in male adolescents and young adults,” and more often after the second dose. When inflammation occurs, it usually happens within several days of vaccination. “Most patients with myocarditis or pericarditis who received care responded well to medicine and rest and felt better quickly,” according to the CDC.
So, the benefits of being fully vaccinated outweigh the slight risk of experiencing heart inflammation afterward. However, the mildly elevated risk of myocarditis is also one reason healthy adults under age 65 do not need Covid-19 boosters, according to the US Food and Drug Administration.
*The Covid-19 pandemic has sparked a surge in the number of preprints published and shared*
The mishap in Ottawa highlights the dangers of sharing scientific studies that have not been peer-reviewed—known as “preprints”—in general, but especially during a pandemic when public officials are battling an invigorated anti-science movement and conspiracy theories.
Proponents of sharing preprints on open-access websites say that the practice allows scientists around the world to share knowledge quickly during a crisis. There is no evidence, they argue, that preprint science is of lower quality than the research published by established peer-review journals.
Others believe that preprints are here to stay, so the question scientists need to address is how to deal with them. Amid a surge of preprint submissions during Covid-19, the platforms that publish the papers have begun screening pitches more carefully.
Fortunately, the Ottawa Heart Institute study didn’t attract mainstream press coverage, another common complication of the preprint boom. But that didn’t stop it from going viral. Now, anyone who encounters the 1 in 1,000 number online will also need to stumble into tweets and articles about the study’s correction to know that the frightening figure is totally inaccurate—unless they are the type of news readers who routinely check for original sources and examine them carefully.
For its part, the institute has apologized for the glaring mistake. “We are sorry this error led to misinformation about the incidence of post-vaccine myocarditis,” the Ottawa Heart Institute said in a statement about the flawed preprint. “COVID-19 vaccines are safe and have been proven effective against the disease. We invite anyone who has not yet received the shot to please get vaccinated.”


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> its in the link...
> *Editors Note*: While the data about total doses were publicly available, the researchers failed to accurately measure the number of vaccinations given during that two-month period, and the figure was astronomically higher than they had estimated. In June and July, Ottawa Public Health provided over 800,000 shots, not 32,379, as the initial paper suggested. Therefore, the true rate of side effects is closer to 1 in 25,000 - not 1 in 1,000.


Ahhh... missed that. Thanks.


----------



## DeadHigh (Oct 18, 2021)

There are three types of Immunity status that should be recognized: 1. Natural immunity 2. Vaccinated immunity 3. No known immunity. The CDC only pushes the narrative of VAX vs UNVAX and suppresses credible NI data. Because they know NI is stronger then vax. This is about social control and bureaucratic box checking, not public health.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

DeadHigh said:


> Now they're coming out with vaccines to stop the effects of opioids. What's next a vaccine that will stop happiness, or a vaccine designed to stop critical thinking so everyone thinks the same and know one questions the government. Maybe a vaccine to suppress the chemistry in our body's created when we love, so people don't get heartbroken. The covid vaccine is just the start of massive government mandated vaccines, the ability for the government to inject anything they want into our bodies and reprogram us.


Pssst 
Your microwave is watching you
Cool story bro


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

DeadHigh said:


> Now they're coming out with vaccines to stop the effects of opioids. What's next a vaccine that will stop happiness, or a vaccine designed to stop critical thinking so everyone thinks the same and know one questions the government. Maybe a vaccine to suppress the chemistry in our body's created when we love, so people don't get heartbroken. The covid vaccine is just the start of massive government mandated vaccines, the ability for the government to inject anything they want into our bodies and reprogram us.


they've always had that ability, they could have done it any time they wanted, and we would have had no idea. they can put anything they want into the water supplies of any cities they want, they can spray whatever they want from aircraft, from mosquito fogging trucks...they can send out letters that have been dosed with whatever they'd like that lends itself to that kind of transmission...the point of this being...why the fuck would they go to this much trouble to pull of an elaborate ruse, when all they have to do is drive up to a reservoir and dump whatever they want to in it, and whose going to say shit about it? all they have to do is be in a city or county vehicle and tell you whatever they want
the answer is, they didn't...you're a fucking frootloop...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they've always had that ability, they could have done it any time they wanted, and we would have had no idea. they can put anything they want into the water supplies of any cities they want, they can spray whatever they want from aircraft, from mosquito fogging trucks...they can send out letters that have been dosed with whatever they'd like that lends itself to that kind of transmission...the point of this being...why the fuck would they go to this much trouble to pull of an elaborate ruse, when all they have to do is drive up to a reservoir and dump whatever they want to in it, and whose going to say shit about it? all they have to do is be in a city or county vehicle and tell you whatever they want
> the answer is, they didn't...you're a fucking frootloop...


True story!^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

I could pass our weed labs, then spray it with Eagle 20 if I wanted to. (of course, I'd never have a reason to do that).... anything is possible.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I could pass our weed labs, then spray it with Eagle 20 if I wanted to. (of course, I'd never have a reason to do that)


That is because they mostly don’t test for that but it has been going on a long time some places


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> That is because they mostly don’t test for that but it has been going on a long time some places


They DO test for all here. And the threshold is small for pesticides via LOQ lab testing. You fail, and you have to pay them to come pick it up. I never spray anything anyways, so I don't worry about it. Heavy metals and pesticiedes are a no sell. Mold... you can only sell to processors. No intentions to derail this dumpster fire we got going on, but.. "The more you know!" LOL!


----------



## DeadHigh (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they've always had that ability, they could have done it any time they wanted, and we would have had no idea. they can put anything they want into the water supplies of any cities they want, they can spray whatever they want from aircraft, from mosquito fogging trucks...they can send out letters that have been dosed with whatever they'd like that lends itself to that kind of transmission...the point of this being...why the fuck would they go to this much trouble to pull of an elaborate ruse, when all they have to do is drive up to a reservoir and dump whatever they want to in it, and whose going to say shit about it? all they have to do is be in a city or county vehicle and tell you whatever they want
> the answer is, they didn't...you're a fucking frootloop...





Herb & Suds said:


> Pssst
> Your microwave is watching you
> Cool story bro


Don’t get dude I deleted it.


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they've always had that ability, they could have done it any time they wanted, and we would have had no idea. they can put anything they want into the water supplies of any cities they want, they can spray whatever they want from aircraft, from mosquito fogging trucks...they can send out letters that have been dosed with whatever they'd like that lends itself to that kind of transmission...the point of this being...why the fuck would they go to this much trouble to pull of an elaborate ruse, when all they have to do is drive up to a reservoir and dump whatever they want to in it, and whose going to say shit about it? all they have to do is be in a city or county vehicle and tell you whatever they want
> the answer is, they didn't...you're a fucking frootloop...


 Why have a covid vaccine mandate then, if they can just dump it in the water? Wouldn’t it be better politically to just do it like you said without anyone knowing, no controversy no lost voters? I didn’t mean to get you all rallied up, so I deleted my original post.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> It still stands that if I told you I just had a second shot of an unapproved vaccine 18 months ago - you'd call me an idiot.
> 
> I can't stand politics (poly = many, ticks = blood sucking arachnids)
> I got my shots because...
> ...


FDA are criminals just because it is approved does not make it safe


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> *Israeli Study: Chance of Myocarditis After COVID-19 Vaccine Extremely Rare*
> Researchers at Beilinson Hospital and the Clalit Health Insurance Fund published on Wednesday the findings of a large-scale study that includes data from two and a half million vaccinated Israelis, which shows that the risk of myocarditis after receiving a Pfizer-developed vaccination is extremely rare and does not cause significant muscle damage in the short and medium-term.
> 
> The incidence of myocarditis is 2.13 cases per 100,000 vaccinated, with 98% of them having a mild to moderate disease without any impairment of heart function.
> ...


Miss carriages are up to in vaxxed.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

DeadHigh said:


> There are three types of Immunity status that should be recognized: 1. Natural immunity 2. Vaccinated immunity 3. No known immunity. The CDC only pushes the narrative of VAX vs UNVAX and suppresses credible NI data. Because they know NI is stronger then vax. This is about social control and bureaucratic box checking, not public health.


Facts its all about control. New world order. Soon they will switch on the 5g servers and all the jabbed will be monitored. No privacy


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

All in prep to get people compliant for a social credit system aswell.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Soon the trial in australia will be done and all other countries will cop it full force


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they've always had that ability, they could have done it any time they wanted, and we would have had no idea. they can put anything they want into the water supplies of any cities they want, they can spray whatever they want from aircraft, from mosquito fogging trucks...they can send out letters that have been dosed with whatever they'd like that lends itself to that kind of transmission...the point of this being...why the fuck would they go to this much trouble to pull of an elaborate ruse, when all they have to do is drive up to a reservoir and dump whatever they want to in it, and whose going to say shit about it? all they have to do is be in a city or county vehicle and tell you whatever they want
> the answer is, they didn't...you're a fucking frootloop...


You got the jab they controlling your brain


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

Ok.. finally the NIH is recommending Ivermectin as a treatment/maintenance dosage. .... Horse Boy.


https://www.covid19treatmentguidelines.nih.gov/tables/table-2e/?fbclid=IwAR0e9gN8MNJZbPv8TuVb82s0_H4_NO9f8gadQal8paR0gI4IjzQ8nOwwuWE


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok.. finally the NIH is recommending Ivermectin as a treatment/maintenance dosage. .... Horse Boy.
> 
> 
> https://www.covid19treatmentguidelines.nih.gov/tables/table-2e/?fbclid=IwAR0e9gN8MNJZbPv8TuVb82s0_H4_NO9f8gadQal8paR0gI4IjzQ8nOwwuWE


Ivermectin and weed. Weed stops you from getting covid. Creates a muccuss barrier


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Ivermectin and weed. Weed stops you from getting covid. Creates a muccuss barrier


I've been taking IVM once a week for a while now. Vit D, etc. I weigh about 155lbs, and take 1.5-2 cc's


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> You got the jab they controlling your brain


Yours is broken


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> All in prep to get people compliant for a social credit system aswell.


Are you Q? 
masking works for that


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yours is broken


Im not getting the jab. If the virus was that dangerous i wouldn't need to be tested to know i got it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

Looking at that NIH.gov site, it looks like IVM is much safer than Remdesivir, which has pretty long list of AE's (adverse effects) to watch out for, whereas IVM has almost none for Monitoring Parameters. You CAN take to much of anything, that's why you see some stories about people ending up in the ER by taking too much IVM.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Are you Q?
> masking works for that


I will wait 15 years till all the side effects surface. Right now they are hiding all the adverse reactions to not scare people from getting it. I know people that are in ICU from the jab. People lost legs because of it too, had strokes, heart attacks.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Why get the jab when it does not eliminate risk just adds another risk.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Look at the statistics that made it to daylight. More jabbed are in hospital than unjabbed. PUREBLOOD TILL DEATH.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Looking at that NIH.gov site, it looks like IVM is much safer than Remdesivir, which has pretty long list of AE's (adverse effects) to watch out for, whereas IVM has almost none for Monitoring Parameters. You CAN take to much of anything, that's why you see some stories about people ending up in the ER by taking too much IVM.


Im not taking nothing. I got asthma and im fine. Covid is just a little sniffle.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Im not taking nothing. I got asthma and im fine. Covid is just a little sniffle.


.. Your body, your choice!... I've already had it. Wasn't that bad.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> .. Your body, your choice!... I've already had it. Wasn't that bad.


People only get the jab cause their job was threatened or they wanna go to the pub. Solved my gambling addiction not being jabbed.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Positives in everything


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> People only get the jab cause their job was threatened or they wanna go to the pub. Solved my gambling addiction not being jabbed.


I can honestly say, that this whole thing has not affected my life that much. If and when I go to town, nobody's wearing masks, including me. No social distancing. I've been to shoulder to shoulder concerts, no masks. Meh, maybe some people are just weak on thier immune systems .. IDK. Only time I've "had" to mask up was at the airport/on the plane.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok.. finally the NIH is recommending Ivermectin as a treatment/maintenance dosage. .... Horse Boy.
> 
> 
> https://www.covid19treatmentguidelines.nih.gov/tables/table-2e/?fbclid=IwAR0e9gN8MNJZbPv8TuVb82s0_H4_NO9f8gadQal8paR0gI4IjzQ8nOwwuWE


No they are not recommending it. That points you to the clinical trials and approximate dosages used in those trials and any adjuncts. Physicians can prescribe off label if it's an already FDA approved drug.

Interesting of the 6 studies I see in the US 4 are recruiting, 1 is not yet recruiting and 1 has been withdrawn.

I searched on the one withdrawn and got this:








A major ivermectin study has been withdrawn, so what now for the controversial drug?


Investigations have led to the withdrawal of a study backing ivermectin to treat COVID-19. But that’s not the last time we’ll hear about this controversial drug.




theconversation.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No they are not recommending it. That points you to the clinical trials and approximate dosages used in those trials and any adjuncts. Physicians can prescribe off label if it's an already FDA approved drug.
> 
> Interesting of the 6 studies I see in the US 4 are recruiting, 1 is not yet recruiting and 1 has been withdrawn.
> 
> ...


Must be something to it?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Must be something to it?


If you had read the article I posted you'd see why they believe it's not useful. Anyway at those doses, unless you're sensitive, it is a pretty benign drug.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

This is the norm around here. Thats my sister in law and her husband on the front row at Garth Brooks last week. She's a 3 year cancer survivor/non vaxxed. She has attended about 30 concerts over the past year, been to the AMA's, met all the big names in Country Music, traveled all over the Country, obviously immune compromised, and she's had Covid about a year ago. ... takes IVM, and she's fine. Garth even grabbed her banner and showed it to the crowd and had a short onstage convo with her. Happy for her that she's living her best life!


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Youtube project veritas all the information on the poison vax from pfizer scientist


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Youtube project veritas all the information on the poison vax from pfizer scientist


 
give it up already
I don’t do indoctrination


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 18, 2021)

Vaccine for a virus that don’t exist have fun. Contagion fantasy land. Most males already culled that’s why you see all these people do what others tell them too


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

You tell em , Forest


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Vaccine for a virus that don’t exist have fun. Contagion fantasy land. Most males already culled that’s why you see all these people do what others tell them too


Yeap pre cursor to the mark of the beast.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Government has already admitted it by accident


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Government has already admitted it by accident


Putin ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Yeap pre cursor to the mark of the beast.


Orange tanning ?


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Putin ?


PENTAGON


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

I’m feeling fitter already
Must be the mental gymnastics in here


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Soon they will announce covid chips that they reckon detects covid and other flues before you get severe side effects but we all know that it's a tracker


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Conspiracy theorist are time travellers sent here to change history


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 18, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Yeap pre cursor to the mark of the beast.


say's so in the bible? is that before or after the anti Christ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Soon they will announce covid chips that they reckon detects covid and other flues before you get severe side effects but we all know that it's a tracker


Q


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> say's so in the bible? is that before or after the anti Christ?


Trumps the anti christ


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Trumps the anti christ


Amen


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No they are not recommending it. That points you to the clinical trials and approximate dosages used in those trials and any adjuncts. Physicians can prescribe off label if it's an already FDA approved drug.
> 
> Interesting of the 6 studies I see in the US 4 are recruiting, 1 is not yet recruiting and 1 has been withdrawn.
> 
> ...


That leads you to a 3rd party "The Conversation".. not a .Gov website. ... but whatever. IVM is FDA approved, and on the WHO's list of "essential" medicines. Im not gonna die from it so what's the harm?... besides, it kinda tastes good with whiskey. But look at the other drugs "clinical trials" , and you'll get the same thing.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 18, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Soon they will announce covid chips that they reckon detects covid and other flues before you get severe side effects but we all know that it's a tracker


what about the tracker you typed this with?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2021)

I'll be glad when my clones are ready to transplant into the main room, and I can get back to growing, and my Journal, .. and get out of this circular maze of logic. Boredom has it's consequences. My main room has an AirROS system that kills Covid in 15 min., so I know Im safe in there anyways


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 18, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Miss carriages are up to in vaxxed.


 Not True. Fake News.

*Miscarriage no more likely in vaccinated*
In the first study, published yesterday in _JAMA_, researchers from the Vaccine Safety Datalink (VSD) surveillance network used diagnostic and procedure codes and electronic health records to identify and assign gestational ages of miscarriages and ongoing pregnancies from Dec 15, 2020, to Jun 28, 2021.
The VSD is a collaboration between the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and nine health systems that represents about 3% of the US population.
Among 105,446 pregnancies, 13,160 miscarriages occurred, while 92,286 pregnancies were ongoing. Of all pregnant women, 7.8% had received at least one dose of the Pfizer/BioNTech mRNA vaccine, 6.0% received one or more doses of the Moderna mRNA vaccine, and 0.5% received the Johnson & Johnson one-dose adenovirus vaccine before 20 weeks' gestation.
Eight percent of women with ongoing pregnancies had received a COVID-19 vaccine by 28 days, compared with 8.6% of women who experienced miscarriages. The proportion of women 35 to 49 years who miscarried was higher than the proportion with ongoing pregnancies in that age-group (38.7% vs 22.3%).
Overall, miscarriages were no more likely within 28 days of vaccination compared with ongoing pregnancies (adjusted odds ratio, 1.02), regardless of type of vaccine and gestational age. "Despite limitations, these data can be used to inform vaccine recommendations and to counsel patients," the study authors concluded.
*More evidence of vaccine safety in pregnancy*
Similarly, in a letter yesterday in the _New England Journal of Medicine _(_NEJM_), CDC scientists enrolled 2,456 women who were part of the agency's COVID-19 vaccine safety pregnancy registry.
Of all participants, 2,022 reported ongoing pregnancies at 20 weeks' gestation, 165 reported miscarriages (154 of whom miscarried before 14 weeks), 188 completed second-trimester follow-up before 20 weeks' gestation, 16 reported other pregnancy outcomes (eg, induced abortion, ectopic or molar pregnancies), and 65 were lost to follow-up.
Most participants (77.3%) were at least 30 years old, 78.3% were White, and 88.8% were healthcare workers. A little over half the women (52.7%) had received the Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine.
In the primary analysis, the cumulative risk of miscarriage from 6 to less than 20 weeks' gestation was 14.1%, while an analysis using direct maternal age standardization to the reference population showed a 12.8% risk. The risk of miscarriage rose with increasing maternal age.
A sensitivity analysis that assumed that all 65 women with recent contact during their first trimester had a miscarriage, the cumulative risk of miscarriage from 6 to less than 20 weeks' gestation was 18.8%. The risk was slightly lower after age standardization, at 18.5%.
"As compared with data from two historical cohorts that represent the lower and upper ranges of spontaneous-abortion risk, the cumulative risks of spontaneous abortion [miscarriage] from our primary and sensitivity analyses were within the expected risk range," the researchers concluded. "These findings add to the accumulating evidence about the safety of mRNA COVID-19 vaccination in pregnancy."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

DeadHigh said:


> Don’t get dude I deleted it.
> 
> Why have a covid vaccine mandate then, if they can just dump it in the water? Wouldn’t it be better politically to just do it like you said without anyone knowing, no controversy no lost voters? I didn’t mean to get you all rallied up, so I deleted my original post.


no, it wouldn't be better..then the government would be exactly what you say they are, and they aren't. i do not think they're driven snow pure, i'm sure there's a lot of shit that happens that we don't even guess about, but they don't go around poisoning the populace, they don't put mind control drugs, or any other kinds of drugs in the water supply, except fluoride and chlorine...they're too fucking busy trying to keep the country from falling apart around it's rotting infrastructure to play that kind of game, it's just delusional, paranoid conspiracy theorist nutbars that think everything is a plot..."my dog sends messages to moscow through the 4 slice toaster, and the covid vaccine is full of magnetic graphene that will make your balls glow in the dark"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Youtube project veritas all the information on the poison vax from pfizer scientist


look up the reputation of project veritas...they're losers and liars...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Trumps the anti christ


trump is a fucking retard, and he's sort of evil...but he's not the fucking antichrist...he doesn't even come close to fitting the prophecies, if you believe in that crap


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> . . . . . . . .You think I'm a bad person worthy of death for listening to my Dr.'s timing on when to get the jab. . . . . . . .


The whole point of me engaging anti vax folks with facts and a little sarcasm is to save their life. No, I do not think you are worthy of death. I hope you live a long and healthy life.


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Colin Powell, former secretary of state, dies of COVID-19 complications
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He also had a blood cancer that effects the immune system.









Colin Powell had blood cancer that made it harder to fight infections, reports say


Colin Powell, the first Black secretary of state, had been diagnosed with a blood cancer that made it difficult to fight infections, such as COVID-19.



www.usatoday.com





Former Secretary of State Colin Powell reportedly had been diagnosed with a form of blood cancer that made it difficult to fight infections before his Monday death from what his family described as complications related to COVID-19.
The New York Times, the Associated Press and others reported Powell, 84, had been treated for multiple myeloma, citing his longtime aide Peggy Cifrino. His treatment had been going on for years.


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> . . . . . . . . . Meh, maybe some people are just weak on thier immune systems .. IDK. . . . .


At least 726000 were weak on their immune systems.


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This is the norm around here. Thats my sister in law and her husband on the front row at Garth Brooks last week. She's a 3 year cancer survivor/non vaxxed. She has attended about 30 concerts over the past year, been to the AMA's, met all the big names in Country Music, traveled all over the Country, obviously immune compromised, and she's had Covid about a year ago. ... takes IVM, and she's fine. Garth even grabbed her banner and showed it to the crowd and had a short onstage convo with her. Happy for her that she's living her best life!View attachment 5012397View attachment 5012398


So sorry your family had to witness that.


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Soon they will announce covid chips that they reckon detects covid and other flues before you get severe side effects but we all know that it's a tracker


A couple three years ago my BIL worked at Lowes. After the second week his phone was telling him what the traffic was like between home and work. He must have got a prototype shot because someone was tracking him.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 19, 2021)

More people die from taking tylenol every year than have reactions to the Covid vaccine.

"Acetaminophen overdose is the leading cause for calls to Poison Control Centers (>100,000/year) and accounts for more than 56,000 emergency room visits, 2,600 hospitalizations, and an estimated 458 deaths due to acute liver failure each year. Data from the U.S. Acute Liver Failure Study Group registry of more than 700 patients with acute liver failure across the United States implicates acetaminophen poisoning in nearly 50% of all acute liver failure in this country." 









Acetaminophen and the U.S. Acute Liver Failure Study Group: lowering the risks of hepatic failure - PubMed


Acetaminophen overdose is the leading cause for calls to Poison Control Centers (>100,000/year) and accounts for more than 56,000 emergency room visits, 2,600 hospitalizations, and an estimated 458 deaths due to acute liver failure each year. Data from the U.S. Acute Liver Failure Study Group reg …




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2021)

Here one for the vaxxed, the unvaxxed are too stupid to watch it or believe it, they are gonna MAGA by dying!  

*Natural immunity not as effective as COVID-19 vaccine, new study shows*





We're learning new information from the CDC about the overwhelming benefits of getting a COVID-19 vaccine.


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 19, 2021)

dudeoflife said:


> I definitely understand your point of view.
> 
> Believe me- I'm pissed at everyone and every gov't entity just about.
> 
> ...


You’re still unable to go to out and eat?! My kids go to school like normal again no mask needed. Very few kids have caught the old Rona but my kids like me seem immune. For that I’m glad. The wife’s not so much. But the schools are doing well cleaning daily and doing their part.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 19, 2021)

Shove the jab. Im not getting it just gives a reason for the guv to pull this tyranny bullshit again.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 19, 2021)

George Washington Mandated that all of his troops get inoculated against Smallpox. Mandated. No Exceptions.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 19, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> George Washington Mandated that all of his troops get inoculated against Smallpox. Mandated. No Exceptions.


Smallpox had a higher mortality rate.









Smallpox


Smallpox is a serious, highly contagious, and sometimes fatal infectious disease. There is no specific treatment for smallpox disease, and the only prevention is vaccination. The name is derived from the Latin word for "spotted" and refers to the raised bumps that appear on the face and body of...




www.fda.gov


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 19, 2021)

If you get the jab you mose well wear a seatbelt when you go for a walk


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 19, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> If you get the jab you mose well wear a seatbelt when you go for a walk


I'm vaccinated, but that's funny shit, lol.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 19, 2021)

Gotta be honest

I've thought this entire thread is hilarious - and revealing about people's psyches.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Shove the jab. Im not getting it just gives a reason for the guv to pull this tyranny bullshit again.


Then die, nobody gives a shit about the stupid any more. The vaxx or the axe is the choice you will get.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then die, nobody gives a shit about the stupid any more. The vaxx or the axe is the choice you will get.


Get the vax if you want but it's like trying to patch a bullet wound with a bandaid


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then die, nobody gives a shit about the stupid any more. The vaxx or the axe is the choice you will get.


Stairs are the number one killer in the world, should we remove stairs?


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then die, nobody gives a shit about the stupid any more. The vaxx or the axe is the choice you will get.


I can build you a road all the way to china if you like.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 19, 2021)

Lockedin said:


>


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 19, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Gotta be honest
> 
> I've thought this entire thread is hilarious - and revealing about people's psyches.


Best thread on this site. Keeps me ammused.


----------



## dudeoflife (Oct 19, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> You’re still unable to go to out and eat?! My kids go to school like normal again no mask needed. Very few kids have caught the old Rona but my kids like me seem immune. For that I’m glad. The wife’s not so much. But the schools are doing well cleaning daily and doing their part.


Unable, yes, because both kids are not vaccinated, densely populated area with ignorant hillbillies refusing the vax or mask up. School has a new case reported every week, kids on quarantine, even with masks strictly enforced. Until my state gets out of the top 5 in new cases, it's carryout only.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 19, 2021)

dudeoflife said:


> Unable, yes, because both kids are not vaccinated, densely populated area with ignorant hillbillies refusing the vax or mask up. School has a new case reported every week, kids on quarantine, even with masks strictly enforced. Until my state gets out of the top 5 in new cases, it's carryout only.


Where do you live?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Smallpox had a higher mortality rate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at that time, everything was deadly, cut yourself shaving and your head would fall off


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at that time, everything was deadly, cut yourself shaving and your head would fall off


At least they could have a Coke and a Smile, lol.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 19, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> At least they could have a Coke and a Smile, lol.


ORIGINAL formula!


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Stairs are the number one killer in the world, should we remove stairs?


Even more than tobacco? I always thank smokers for saving social security, but now I guess I will have to add people who use stairs to that.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 19, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> ORIGINAL formula!


I think we should bring back original Coca Cola. What's wrong with cocaine and caffeine?





__





NIDA Archives







archives.drugabuse.gov


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 19, 2021)

At least he can still climb stairs at his age. Your fat ass has to be rolled up


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Stairs are dangerous.


President Joe Rob has a bad habit of running everywhere he goes. I guess it's just to contrast Mr Trumpf.


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 20, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Where do you live?


I'm wondering this too. I live in the south and very little issue. Must be Arkansas lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> I'm wondering this too. I live in the south and very little issue. Must be Arkansas lol


i live in the south, in a tourist area, and people from all over are on both sides, about three quarters of the people that come here wear masks even though it's not mandated here, the other quarter never wore a mask, and got all pissy about it when we did have a mandate...guess who got MUCH better service?...we'd all let the unmasked people wait till everyone wearing a mask was served...then we'd talk to the unmasked people from across the the counter, and deal with them as quickly as possible, usually without a "y'all come back"....then we'd spray everything they touched with lysol...
you think it hurt business? we've been so busy since the pandemic started it's like it never even happened, as far as business is concerned, and the fuckers are still coming nonstop


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i live in the south, in a tourist area, and people from all over are on both sides, about three quarters of the people that come here wear masks even though it's not mandated here, the other quarter never wore a mask, and got all pissy about it when we did have a mandate...guess who got MUCH better service?...we'd all let the unmasked people wait till everyone wearing a mask was served...then we'd talk to the unmasked people from across the the counter, and deal with them as quickly as possible, usually without a "y'all come back"....then we'd spray everything they touched with lysol...
> you think it hurt business? we've been so busy since the pandemic started it's like it never even happened, as far as business is concerned, and the fuckers are still coming nonstop


Tourist area hmmmm interesting where abouts? What do you do simply curious. Southern tourism I think six flags, Branson or Disney even though Florida is hard to claim lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> Tourist area hmmmm interesting where abouts? What do you do simply curious. Southern tourism I think six flags, Branson or Disney even though Florida is hard to claim lol.


Gatlinburg, Tn., i did work in a store the apartment owners owned as well, but i quit doing that about 5 years ago, it wasn't the heat, it was the stupidity...most recently i was a prep cook in a restaurant, but that got to me as well, i've just been living off the garden for the last year, but i'm about to go find a part time job, just out of boredom...it's kind of nice, knowing that i don't NEED a job and if they start to fuck with me i can just wave at them and walk out the door with no real worries


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Gatlinburg, Tn., i did work in a store the apartment owners owned as well, but i quit doing that about 5 years ago, it wasn't the heat, it was the stupidity...most recently i was a prep cook in a restaurant, but that got to me as well, i've just been living off the garden for the last year, but i'm about to go find a part time job, just out of boredom...it's kind of nice, knowing that i don't NEED a job and if they start to fuck with me i can just wave at them and walk out the door with no real worries


I've been to Gatlinburg twice in the last 10months. Literally nobody on that crowded as fuck street or the surrounding area is wearing a mask. You're full of shit. There's more pancake restaurants there than mask wearing people lol. From there to Johnson City no business owner was rude nor did they require a mask...didn't even have to wear one in the post office in Jonesborough when I was mailing a bunch of shit out that wouldn't fit in luggage. Only the tri-cities airport


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> I've been to Gatlinburg twice in the last 10months. Literally nobody on that crowded as fuck street or the surrounding area is wearing a mask. You're full of shit. There's more pancake restaurants there than mask wearing people lol. From there to Johnson City no business owner was rude nor did they require a mask...didn't even have to wear one in the post office in Jonesborough when I was mailing a bunch of shit out that wouldn't fit in luggage. Only the tri-cities airport


that's now, were you here when we did have a mask mandate? and all the rude rednecks ignored it and got in peoples faces when you said anything about it? were you here when they filled up the whole town at the height of the pandemic and refused to wear masks, so for a while Sevier county had the highest rate of covid in the state? thank you redneck cocksuckers for that. were you here when you could tell who was educated and who was a fuckface thoughtless redneck asshole because of who wore masks without having to be asked, and when they were asked, they either complied willingly, or they would cause scenes about their rights and threaten to "ruin your business, we'll MAGA by shutting you down..." ....were you here for that? because i was...
and i still see a fair number of people wearing mask now...saw several yesterday while i was out at lowes, walmart, and the grocery store...but most of them were locals, desperately trying to avoid the sickness the cheap assholes who come here on vacation bring with them

https://covidactnow.org/us/tennessee-tn/county/sevier_county/?s=24431357

thanks for coming, just remember to not leave anything behind when you gtfo


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's now, were you here when we did have a mask mandate? and all the rude rednecks ignored it and got in peoples faces when you said anything about it? were you here when they filled up the whole town at the height of the pandemic and refused to wear masks, so for a while Sevier county had the highest rate of covid in the state? thank you redneck cocksuckers for that. were you here when you could tell who was educated and who was a fuckface thoughtless redneck asshole because of who wore masks without having to be asked, and when they were asked, they either complied willingly, or they would cause scenes about their rights and threaten to "ruin your business, we'll MAGA by shutting you down..." ....were you here for that? because i was...
> and i still see a fair number of people wearing mask now...saw several yesterday while i was out at lowes, walmart, and the grocery store...but most of them were locals, desperately trying to avoid the sickness the cheap assholes who come here on vacation bring with them
> 
> https://covidactnow.org/us/tennessee-tn/county/sevier_county/?s=24431357
> ...


I love those Amish shops too...no masks anywhere lol...Gatlinburg is filled to the brim with people of all sorts of colors and creeds, and overheard languages spoken that I have no idea what they were, nobody wearing a damn mask but keep blaming it on the rednecks, sure. 2 months ago I was in San Diego....no masks there either. Damn rednecks lol

So you went to Lowes, Wal-Mart and the grocery store yesterday...those are all places that can hold a shitton of people, right? And you saw "several" people wearing a mask. Do you know what the definition of several is? I'll help you - being of a number more than two or three but not many. So you saw what, 8? They're really doing their part! I have alot of family in the surrounding area, I was there last Christmas too. No masks then either. Actually been there 3 times just in the past 12months alone - No masks. Just rednecks apparently. I love that community, very nice people, beautiful country. You should move if you hate it so much.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> I can build you a road all the way to china if you like.


Sure, grab yer pickaxe and shovel, let me know when yer done...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2021)

injinji said:


> President Joe Rob has a bad habit of running everywhere he goes. I guess it's just to contrast Mr Trumpf.


He wears lifts in his shoes, ask any woman, walking down ramps in pumps is a bitch!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Stairs are the number one killer in the world, should we remove stairs?


Non sequitur. But let's run with it, so you deliberately do a dive down the stairs when ever ya run across a staircase? Or do you hold the rail and take it one step at a time? Being unvaxxed means ya do a tumble on every staircase. So be my guest and dive right down the flight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Get the vax if you want but it's like trying to patch a bullet wound with a bandaid


Hey I'm getting to be a bigger fan of Darwin with every one of your posts. PS Don't wear a mask either, it happens faster that way. The winners are vaxxed and the losers are not, the vaxx or the axe, plenty of great jobs available these days, for the educated and vaxxed. It's great that the MAGA crowd is solving the issue of high unemployment among black and brown people! You will be replaced alright, keep up the good work of doing yerselves! There are jobs in healthcare, education, trades and the professions for the vaxxed.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 20, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> I love those Amish shops too...no masks anywhere lol...Gatlinburg is filled to the brim with people of all sorts of colors and creeds, and overheard languages spoken that I have no idea what they were, nobody wearing a damn mask but keep blaming it on the rednecks, sure. 2 months ago I was in San Diego....no masks there either. Damn rednecks lol
> 
> So you went to Lowes, Wal-Mart and the grocery store yesterday...those are all places that can hold a shitton of people, right? And you saw "several" people wearing a mask. Do you know what the definition of several is? I'll help you - being of a number more than two or three but not many. So you saw what, 8? They're really doing their part! I have alot of family in the surrounding area, I was there last Christmas too. No masks then either. Actually been there 3 times just in the past 12months alone - No masks. Just rednecks apparently. I love that community, very nice people, beautiful country. You should move if you hate it so much.


I'm in CO and barely anyone wears one here. At Safeway the other day I saw 1 customer wearing one. The employees are required to by the store. My kids work at Papa Murphy's and they don't have to wear one.

At my son's graduation I only saw a couple people wearing one.

Damn rednecks, lol.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 20, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm in CO and barely anyone wears one here. At Safeway the other day I saw 1 customer wearing one. The employees are required to by the store. My kids work at Papa Murphy's and they don't have to wear one.
> 
> At my son's graduation I only saw a couple people wearing one.
> 
> Damn rednecks, lol.


Did you see those pics of those people having a blast at Obama's tent party? None of them appeared to be wearing a mask. Met Gala, no masks there either...except for the servants, of course, can't have those vulgar commoners mouth-breathing around the elites regardless of vax...Martha's Vineyard...what an odd place for a bunch of rednecks....and the Biden's strolling through that Italian joint a few days ago with no masks...guess they're rednecks now too?


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 20, 2021)

The difference being that the people who attended those things were tested before they went if I understand correctly. And I am sure anybody in the presidents circle is being tested daily.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 20, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Stairs are the number one killer in the world, should we remove stairs?


Actually yes, barrier free homes are the new norm for homes built for senior citizens and forward thinking people for that very reason, stairs are dangerous. But if you want to stick with this analogy I'll help. Governments have mandated that stairs must have railings for safety. There you go, hope that helps fill the holes in your thinking. Get the jab.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

it's all good...https://thehill.com/changing-america/well-being/prevention-cures/577541-unvaccinated-people-should-expect-to-catch-covid
keep doing what your doing...i'm sure it'll be fine, by the time the 2024 elections come around, there should be SUBSTANTIALLY less of you to deal with...i encourage you to not get vaccinated


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 20, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> The difference being that the people who attended those things were tested before they went if I understand correctly. And I am sure anybody in the presidents circle is being tested daily.


So how do you determine who has been vaxxed and who hasn't to keep others from treating some like second class citizens when they choose to not wear a mask? How does one determine who is a redneck in that regard? Do we just wait for particular news orgs to say who is good to go and who isn't? Like a big master list from the one entity that says so? The Registry Ministry we could call it. Hmmm...if only there was a way we could make it obvious to everyone though...maybe those who are unvaxxed could be required to wear a headband or like a big yellow U on their clothing? Then you could treat them differently for the common good, you know? Treat them like shit in public, make them wait to be served at a restaurant, oh let's charge them more too!! That would fucking show them! Maybe even give them their own restrooms or something, oh no fuck that, don't even give them access! Sounds very cosmopolitan. So if they were not wearing the big yellow U, then they could go without wearing a mask...would that be cool? But then you would still have to shake them down to see if they just took their U off, you'd have to see if their name was on the Ministry Registry, maybe tie it into IDs (which won't be racist by then somehow) ..and we all know that the Ministry makes zero mistakes so there would never be an error there. Just throwing ideas out, my man. Work with me here.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's all good...https://thehill.com/changing-america/well-being/prevention-cures/577541-unvaccinated-people-should-expect-to-catch-covid
> keep doing what your doing...i'm sure it'll be fine, by the time the 2024 elections come around, there should be SUBSTANTIALLY less of you to deal with...i encourage you to not get vaccinated


It's cool, brother....maybe after 2024 we can all just mob out and kill everyone who hasn't been vaccinated! We'll round em up in train cars or some shit and take them to big old landfill pits and just burn em to death and give them a proper burial with garbage and bulldozers? Sounds ok to me!

What do we got in the US, about 333,000,000 people? And around 750,000 deaths from covid, right? I'll let you do the math on that so you can really get your blood boiling over these so called "people" and the death they are spreading. But it looks like this super deadly virus just ain't taking them out fast enough, brother! We better round them all up and take care of this ourselves! I'll drive the train and lock the doors, you grab the flame thrower! 
We're gonna be on the right side of history, here!!! 
Let's come up with a salute!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 20, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> It's cool, brother....maybe after 2024 we can all just mob out and kill everyone who hasn't been vaccinated! We'll round em up in train cars or some shit and take them to big old landfill pits and just burn em to death and give them a proper burial with garbage and bulldozers? Sounds ok to me!
> 
> What do we got in the US, about 333,000,000 people? And around 750,000 deaths from covid, right? I'll let you do the math on that so you can really get your blood boiling over these so called "people" and the death they are spreading. But it looks like this super deadly virus just ain't taking them out fast enough, brother! We better round them all up and take care of this ourselves! I'll drive the train and lock the doors, you grab the flame thrower!
> We're gonna be on the right side of history, here!!!
> Let's come up with a salute!!


How do you feel about fossil fuels? too early to see side effects?


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 20, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> The difference being that the people who attended those things were tested before they went if I understand correctly. And I am sure anybody in the presidents circle is being tested daily.


"Good evening state citizens, it is almost 7pm and here is the official news from The Ministry Registry News Service. Tonight's top news story, The Biden's are throwing another party at their estate this evening. Nobody in attendance will be following any standard safety protocols that we have been bombarding you with daily as everyone in attendance has had their 32nd booster shot and is immune from the Rho variant. You will believe this is true and accept it without question. Tomorrow every citizen of the state will be required to get their 32nd booster as well to receive sustenance credits and continued access to your information devices. Thank you for your cooperation and continuing to wear your masks until this virus is behind us. Thank you and good evening" 
/End Transmission *boop*

I'm so glad the purveyors of truth keep us informed for our safety.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 20, 2021)

Lol, one of those types eh? Have you called anybody a nazi yet? Get the vaccine.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> "Good evening state citizens, it is almost 7pm and here is the official news from The Ministry Registry News Service. Tonight's top news story, The Biden's are throwing another party at their estate this evening. Nobody in attendance will be following any standard safety protocols that we have been bombarding you with daily as everyone in attendance has had their 32nd booster shot and is immune from the Rho variant. You will believe this is true and accept it without question. Tomorrow every citizen of the state will be required to get their 32nd booster as well to receive sustenance credits and continued access to your information devices. Thank you for your cooperation and continuing to wear your masks until this virus is behind us. Thank you and good evening"
> /End Transmission *boop*
> 
> I'm so glad the purveyors of truth keep us informed for our safety.


OMG
Any thoughts on Nixon or anti fascist in general
Asking for actual Americans of course 
And a gentle reminder the orange man lost the popular vote twice 
Wanna wager on thrice ? 
Comrade


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2021/oct/20/instagram-posts/theres-still-no-evidence-tennessee-nurse-who-faint/

the whole premise of this thread is false...but that's no surprise.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2021)

*COVID Vaccines Are Over 90% Effective at Preventing Deaths From Delta Variant*
Vaccination is over 90 percent effective at preventing deaths from the Delta variant of Covid-19, according to the first country-level data on mortality.

The Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine is 90 percent effective and the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine 91 percent effective in preventing deaths in people who have been double vaccinated, but who have tested positive for coronavirus in the community, research shows.

The study, using data from the Scotland-wide EAVE II Covid-19 surveillance platform, is the first to show across an entire country how effective vaccines are at preventing death from the Delta variant, which is now the dominant form of Covid-19 in the UK and many other countries.

Researchers analyzed data from 5.4 million people in Scotland between April 1 and September 27, 2021.

During this period, 115,000 people tested positive for Covid-19 through a PCR test conducted in the community, rather than in the hospital, and there were 201 deaths recorded due to the virus.

The Moderna vaccine is also available in Scotland and no deaths have been recorded in those who have been double vaccinated with it. Consequently, it has not been possible to estimate its effectiveness in preventing death, researchers said.

Researchers defined death from Covid-19 as anyone who died within 28 days of a positive PCR test, or with Covid-19 recorded as a cause of death on their death certificate.










COVID Vaccines Are Over 90% Effective at Preventing Deaths From Delta Variant


Vaccination is over 90 percent effective at preventing deaths from the Delta variant of Covid-19, according to the first country-level data on mortality. The Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine is 90 percent effective and the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine 91 percent effective in preventing deaths in people who



scitechdaily.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2021/oct/20/instagram-posts/theres-still-no-evidence-tennessee-nurse-who-faint/
> 
> the whole premise of this thread is false...but that's no surprise.


What do you expect from these desperate delusional assholes? Honesty, Integrity, intelligence, not a chance we are dealing with more than one character flaw here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2021)

Covid the gift that keeps on giving to the unvaccinated, how many lumps will the average moron need, is the next question.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Unvaccinated people should expect to catch COVID-19 every 16 months*
*“Our results are based on average times of waning immunity across multiple infected individuals.” *

Story at a glance

The Yale School of Public Health analyzed data on natural immunity to estimate how often unvaccinated individuals can expect to become reinfected with COVID-19 for a new study.
The study determined that natural immunity is somewhat short.
Individuals who are unvaccinated can expect to be reinfected with the coronavirus roughly every 16-17 months.
A new study by the Yale School of Public Health has analyzed data on natural immunity to estimate how often unvaccinated individuals can expect to become reinfected with COVID-19.

“The overall goal of the study was to provide an answer to a question that at this point in the pandemic would be impossible to answer empirically, which is how long after you’ve been infected by SARS-CoV-2 can you expect to possess immunity against the virus before you become vulnerable to reinfection?” Hayley Hassler, a co-author of the study, told Yale Daily News.

The study determined that natural immunity is somewhat short, and in a model where everyone has either been infected with COVID-19 or vaccinated against it, those who are unvaccinated can expect to be reinfected with the coronavirus roughly every 16-17 months.









Unvaccinated people should expect to catch COVID-19 every 16 months


“Our results are based on average times of waning immunity across multiple infected individuals.”




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2021)

So far compliance with vaccine mandates is 99%, the vaxx or the axe works, use fear against the fear driven, works every time. As for the idiots who got fired, good riddance, believing bullshit and poor judgement is costly and they got off cheap, when they catch covid they might not get off so easy..
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hospital system employees face firing as vaccine mandate deadlines approach*
*Advocate Aurora Health has fired more than 400 employees who refused to get vaccinated for COVID-19. Other hospitals are threatening to fire employees or approaching deadlines for their own vaccine mandates.*

Advocate Aurora Health, the largest hospital system in Illinois and Wisconsin, has fired more than 400 employees who refused to get vaccinated for COVID-19.

Almost half of the 440 recently terminated employees worked part time, the company said in a statement. The number is less than 1% of about 75,000 employees.

The system, which operates as Advocate Health Care in Illinois, announced in early August it would require its workers to get vaccinated. Other large hospitals made similar announcements just before the U.S. Food and Drug Administration announced full government approval of the Pfizer vaccine. Two other vaccines made by Moderna and Johnson & Johnson are being administered under an emergency authorization from FDA.

“With about 99% of our team members compliant or in the process of becoming compliant with our vaccine policy, we are protecting the health and safety of our patients, communities and each other,” Advocate said in a statement.









Hospital system employees face firing as vaccine mandate deadlines approach


Advocate Aurora Health has fired more than 400 employees who refused to get vaccinated for COVID-19. Other hospitals are threatening to fire employees or approaching deadlines for their own vaccine mandates.




chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2021)

*Only very old and sick die of COVID if vaccinated, Italian study shows*









Only very old and sick die of COVID if vaccinated, Italian study shows


People vaccinated against COVID-19 are highly unlikely to die of the disease unless very old and already badly ill before getting it, a study in Italy showed on Wednesday. The study by the national Health Institute (ISS), contained in a regular ISS report on COVID-19 deaths, shows the average...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2021)

*CDC Now Reports COVID Cases and Deaths by Vax Status*
*— New tool also reveals numeric differences between vaccines*











CDC Now Reports COVID Cases and Deaths by Vax Status


New tool also reveals numeric differences between vaccines




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2021)

For those who are doing their own "research", here are some facts about being unvaxxed and diagnosed with covid, not being hospitalized, just catching covid. There's a pretty good chance of being so fucked up you can't work again and that means a one way ticket to the poor house, not to mention the loss of your house. All those sick Americans with no job, no healthcare and no social safety net, that would be socialism and the brown folks might get some then. Hey, when you are at war sacrifices have to be made, cause they is taken over!  

20% lost mobility
25% were brain damaged
30% had generalized anxiety disorder
60% had displayed chest imaging abnormalities
25% had trouble breathing
20% had hair loss
Erectile Dysfunction Risk 6 Times Higher in Men With COVID

"More specifically, over half of all patients reported experiencing weight loss, fatigue, fever, or pain. Another one in five lost mobility and close to one in four had a harder time concentrating after COVID-19. Troublingly, doctors diagnosed close to one in three patients with generalized anxiety disorder after recovering".
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
*Over half of those diagnosed will develop ‘long COVID’*
*HERSHEY, Pa. — *A disturbingly high percentage of people who recover from symptomatic COVID-19 continue to struggle with lingering “long COVID” symptoms for months after the fact. It’s been a worrying trend since the beginning of the coronavirus pandemic. Now, researchers from Penn State report that over half of the 236 million people with COVID-19 worldwide since the pandemic began since will indeed experience long COVID symptoms.

Study authors warn that governments, doctors, and health care organizations should all prepare themselves for an ever-increasing number of long COVID patients in need of treatment for a variety of physical or psychological symptoms. According to the new report, both adults and children may experience several potential health issues for as long as six months post-recovery.

The team analyzed a total of 57 prior studies focusing on COVID-19 patients during this project, encompassing 250,351 unvaccinated adults and children with COVID-19 between December 2019 and March 2021. Among that entire group, 79 percent ended up needing hospitalization for their infection. Most of those hospital patients lived in high-income nations with an average age of 54 years-old. Researchers assessed each person’s post-COVID health on three occasions: one month after recovery, two to five months afterward, and six or more months later.

Overall, one in two patients dealt with long COVID symptoms. In the vast majority of cases, these symptoms interfered with the individual’s mobility, organ function, or well-being. Most long COVID symptoms persisted for at least six months.

More specifically, over half of all patients reported experiencing weight loss, fatigue, fever, or pain. Another one in five lost mobility and close to one in four had a harder time concentrating after COVID-19. Troublingly, doctors diagnosed close to one in three patients with generalized anxiety disorder after recovering.

*Long COVID can continue to affect the lungs and heart*
COVID-19 is notorious for attacking the lungs. Six in 10 patients displayed chest imaging abnormalities while over a quarter reported difficulty breathing. As far as heart issues, the most common long COVID complaints were increased chest pain and more frequent heart palpitations. Another 20 percent reported hair loss or the development of a rash. Many others dealt with stomach problems like diarrhea, stomach pain, and lack of appetite.

“These findings confirm what many health care workers and COVID-19 survivors have been claiming, namely, that adverse health effects from COVID-19 can linger,” says co-lead investigator Vernon Chinchilli, chair of the Department of Public Health Sciences, in a university release. “Although previous studies have examined the prevalence of long COVID symptoms among patients, this study examined a larger population, including people in high-, middle- and low-income countries, and examined many more symptoms. Therefore, we believe our findings are quite robust given the available data.”

“The burden of poor health in COVID-19 survivors is overwhelming,” adds co-lead investigator Dr. Paddy Ssentongo, assistant professor at the Penn State Center for Neural Engineering. “Among these are the mental health disorders. One’s battle with COVID doesn’t end with recovery from the acute infection. Vaccination is our best ally to prevent getting sick from COVID-19 and to reduce the chance of long-COVID even in the presence of a breakthrough infection.”
more...









Over half of those diagnosed will develop 'long COVID'


Both adults and children may experience several potential health issues for as long as six months post-recovery.




www.studyfinds.org


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 21, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Lol, one of those types eh? Have you called anybody a nazi yet? Get the vaccine.


While I appreciate your concern for my health, you are not qualified to give me medical advice.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> While I appreciate your concern for my health, you are not qualified to give me medical advice.


No, but the millions of health care professionals telling everybody to get the jab are.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> While I appreciate your concern for my health, you are not qualified to give me medical advice.


I'm certain your source is the Fake Book


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 21, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I'm certain your source is the Fake Book


I don't even know what that means. 

But again. I know all you guys are concerned for my health, well being and safety and you guys mean well. I really appreciate that. @DIY-HP-LED @Roger A. Shrubber


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 21, 2021)

Lol, what is a fake book? Like one that has a gun in it?


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 21, 2021)

I used to cut the pages out of the middle to hide shit back in highschool. All I did was read as a kid, I had too many books anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> I don't even know what that means.
> 
> But again. I know all you guys are concerned for my health, well being and safety and you guys mean well. I really appreciate that. @DIY-HP-LED @Roger A. Shrubber


I don't give a shit about yer health, I just enjoy scaring the shit out of ya and ridiculing stupidity. I figure it's Darwin at work and the weak minded will die or be fucked over. The truth is all around you and so are the vaccines, soon kids will be protected and folks will care even less what happens to you. The problem is you are filling the hospitals, fucking over medical staff and costing everybody else money. Along with infecting the vulnerable and being a pain in the ass by publicly whining, bitching and threatening public officials. The quicker yer gone the better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)

FDA grants emergency use authorization for Moderna and Johnson & Johnson's COVID vaccine booster shots


The CDC must also weigh in before additional doses can be administered nationwide.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't give a shit about yer health, I just enjoy scaring the shit out of ya and ridiculing stupidity. I figure it's Darwin at work and the weak minded will die or be fucked over. The truth is all around you and so are the vaccines, soon kids will be protected and folks will care even less what happens to you. The problem is you are filling the hospitals, fucking over medical staff and costing everybody else money. Along with infecting the vulnerable and being a pain in the ass by publicly whining, bitching and threatening public officials. The quicker yer gone the better.


You don't frighten me, friend. The vaccinated and boostered are safe, they will not get covid. They won't end up in the hospital, they won't end up in the ICU and they won't die. The President even said so. Now, if he happens to be wrong, and the vaccinated can still get covid, can end up in the ICU and can still die, then I would be upset that the vaccine isn't doing what it was supposed to do. That would make me upset, to be told to do something for the greater good when it appears to not really do what was intended. That seems reasonable to be upset at that.

The unvaccinated don't seem to be dying quick enough according to the numbers so I don't know what to tell you. I don't know how else you want unvaxxed people to die any quicker.

I really do not understand why you are so upset with me about this. None of the hospitals where I live are full (the main Health Services webpage shows the percentages across the state) whether it is ICU or regular inpatient. Covid cases make up 25% & 20% of ICU and inpatient respectively and capacity for both appears to be around 88-90% full. And the ERs average 50% available. Nobody is getting turned away, nobody is overworked. Our system is working just fine where I live. That should not upset you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> You don't frighten me, friend. The vaccinated and boostered are safe, they will not get covid. They won't end up in the hospital, they won't end up in the ICU and they won't die. The President even said so. Now, if he happens to be wrong, and the vaccinated can still get covid, can end up in the ICU and can still die, then I would be upset that the vaccine isn't doing what it was supposed to do. That would make me upset, to be told to do something for the greater good when it appears to not really do what was intended. That seems reasonable to be upset at that.
> 
> The unvaccinated don't seem to be dying quick enough according to the numbers so I don't know what to tell you. I don't know how else you want unvaxxed people to die any quicker.
> 
> I really do not understand why you are so upset with me about this. None of the hospitals where I live are full (the main Health Services webpage shows the percentages across the state) whether it is ICU or regular inpatient. Covid cases make up 25% & 20% of ICU and inpatient respectively and capacity for both appears to be around 88-90% full. And the ERs average 50% available. Nobody is getting turned away, nobody is overworked. Our system is working just fine where I live. That should not upset you.


What part of I don't give a shit if you live or die don't you understand?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't give a shit about yer health, I just enjoy scaring the shit out of ya and ridiculing stupidity. I figure it's Darwin at work and the weak minded will die or be fucked over. The truth is all around you and so are the vaccines, soon kids will be protected and folks will care even less what happens to you. The problem is you are filling the hospitals, fucking over medical staff and costing everybody else money. Along with infecting the vulnerable and being a pain in the ass by publicly whining, bitching and threatening public officials. The quicker yer gone the better.


yup, i was quite happy when i saw that they plan to get all the kids vaccinated, that means the fucking trump retards can no longer infect them because they're afraid to get a shot...like a little girl...maybe if the doctor gives your dolly the shot first? surely you're as brave as your doll?
fact is, you ain't as brave as most 5 to 7 year olds...


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What part of I don't give a shit if you live or die don't you understand?


Well I certainly wish you a happy, enjoyable life and good luck on your harvests. I've had an enjoyable interaction with you guys learning your viewpoints. Stay safe out there


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> Well I certainly wish you a happy, enjoyable life and good luck on your harvests. I've had an enjoyable interaction with you guys learning your viewpoints. Stay safe out there


Critical thinking 
It’s not for everyone 
Sorry it didn’t work out for you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> Well I certainly wish you a happy, enjoyable life and good luck on your harvests. I've had an enjoyable interaction with you guys learning your viewpoints. Stay safe out there


If you showed some guts and did your part others would be safer. Your words ring hollow, yer just another Trump supporting racist traitor who is swallowing bullshit and fucking themselves in the hopes of fucking their country too. Your civil war that you've been waging on the USA and it's constitution will destroy you, good riddance, you will not be missed. 

BTW there are 80,000 new truck driver jobs that pay pretty good opening up in America, they are desperate for drivers and guess who most of those jobs will be filled by? Same for law enforcement, healthcare and education, yep, they are taking over and guess who is helping them to do it? You folks are helping to solve Black and brown unemployment in America  The last face you will probably see in the hospital will be a black or brown one, as they shove a foot long plastic tube down yer throat while laughing in yer face while they do it.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 21, 2021)

It would really blow your mind if I was one of those black or brown people.

Your post is classic projection. Let that hate out of your heart and stop presuming you know me. I never brought up race, you did. 
You don't care if I live or die, remember....you just want me to do what YOU want me to do. You're not my master and that clearly upsets you. Our conversation in here is over. 
Good day, sir.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> You don't frighten me, friend. The vaccinated and boostered are safe, they will not get covid. They won't end up in the hospital, they won't end up in the ICU and they won't die. The President even said so. Now, if he happens to be wrong, and the vaccinated can still get covid, can end up in the ICU and can still die, then I would be upset that the vaccine isn't doing what it was supposed to do. That would make me upset, to be told to do something for the greater good when it appears to not really do what was intended. That seems reasonable to be upset at that.
> 
> The unvaccinated don't seem to be dying quick enough according to the numbers so I don't know what to tell you. I don't know how else you want unvaxxed people to die any quicker.
> 
> I really do not understand why you are so upset with me about this. None of the hospitals where I live are full (the main Health Services webpage shows the percentages across the state) whether it is ICU or regular inpatient. Covid cases make up 25% & 20% of ICU and inpatient respectively and capacity for both appears to be around 88-90% full. And the ERs average 50% available. Nobody is getting turned away, nobody is overworked. Our system is working just fine where I live. That should not upset you.


It’s upsetting to people who have relatives with compromised immune systems who may die if you or anybody else passes it along. That’s all. We’ve always known that it’s not so dangerous for the majority of people, it’s always been about trying to save the old/obese/unhealthy.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 21, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> It’s upsetting to people who have relatives with compromised immune systems who may die if you or anybody else passes it along. That’s all. We’ve always known that it’s not so dangerous for the majority of people, it’s always been about trying to save the old/obese/unhealthy.


I asked my 85 year old granny to stop putting sugar on her biscuits and gravy and eating bacon every day. She told me she will do what she wants and to mind my own business. She got covid earlier this year and I was worried for her. Turned out to be some sniffles and that's it, thankfully. Now she's vaccinated. She says she has done all she can and when the good lord calls her she'll go.

I am not responsible for other people becoming old/obese/unhealthy and I am not responsible for the risks associated with those conditions.
I'm not responsible for anyone dying from the cold, the flu, pneumonia, covid or any other cause. It is awful when people die. I understand that....but I'm not injecting something in me because you are upset and say I should. You're not my doctor. That's all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> I asked my 85 year old granny to stop putting sugar on her biscuits and gravy and eating bacon every day. She told me she will do what she wants and to mind my own business. She got covid earlier this year and I was worried for her. Turned out to be some sniffles and that's it, thankfully. Now she's vaccinated. She says she has done all she can and when the good lord calls her she'll go.
> 
> I am not responsible for other people becoming old/obese/unhealthy and I am not responsible for the risks associated with those conditions.
> I'm not responsible for anyone dying from the cold, the flu, pneumonia, covid or any other cause. It is awful when people die. I understand that....but I'm not injecting something in me because you are upset and say I should. You're not my doctor. That's all.


WTF are you here? Just go away and die in private, unless you've got some kind of axe to grind that involves killing other people with bullshit.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> I asked my 85 year old granny to stop putting sugar on her biscuits and gravy and eating bacon every day. She told me she will do what she wants and to mind my own business. She got covid earlier this year and I was worried for her. Turned out to be some sniffles and that's it, thankfully. Now she's vaccinated. She says she has done all she can and when the good lord calls her she'll go.
> 
> I am not responsible for other people becoming old/obese/unhealthy and I am not responsible for the risks associated with those conditions.
> I'm not responsible for anyone dying from the cold, the flu, pneumonia, covid or any other cause. It is awful when people die. I understand that....but I'm not injecting something in me because you are upset and say I should. You're not my doctor. That's all.



There is a very simple aspect of getting vaxxed that you don't understand.

First off, this is not about you! Stop being a whimpering drama queen.

Getting everyone vaxxed is our way out of this mess. By avoiding the vax, you are prolonging the plague, and that affects all of us. You're being selfish, reckless and irresponsible.

Shut the fuck up, and get the shot!


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 21, 2021)

And let's say that article posted on the last page is correct...maybe I do get covid every 16 months. I've had it once already...does that suggest my natural immunity lasts longer than the vaccine and constant boosters?

How long have the vaccines been out for now nine or ten months?
How many boosters are people on now?
That math just doesn't add up to me. I'm good for 16 months, how long are you good for until you need another booster?
These are fair questions people should discuss. Instead people here want to shame me and call me names and wish death on me. That's not very constructive.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> And let's say that article posted on the last page is correct...maybe I do get covid every 16 months. I've had it once already...does that suggest my natural immunity lasts longer than the vaccine and constant boosters?
> 
> How long have the vaccines been out for now nine or ten months?
> How many boosters are people on now?
> ...


FAKE NEWS … 
And lots of liberty as far as perspective


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> I asked my 85 year old granny to stop putting sugar on her biscuits and gravy and eating bacon every day. She told me she will do what she wants and to mind my own business. She got covid earlier this year and I was worried for her. Turned out to be some sniffles and that's it, thankfully. Now she's vaccinated. She says she has done all she can and when the good lord calls her she'll go.
> 
> I am not responsible for other people becoming old/obese/unhealthy and I am not responsible for the risks associated with those conditions.
> I'm not responsible for anyone dying from the cold, the flu, pneumonia, covid or any other cause. It is awful when people die. I understand that....but I'm not injecting something in me because you are upset and say I should. You're not my doctor. That's all.


Do you and honesty ever collide in the same universe 
Asking for Americans


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> It would really blow your mind if I was one of those black or brown people.
> 
> Your post is classic projection. Let that hate out of your heart and stop presuming you know me. I never brought up race, you did.
> You don't care if I live or die, remember....you just want me to do what YOU want me to do. You're not my master and that clearly upsets you. Our conversation in here is over.
> Good day, sir.


TLDNR 
white man talking here


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 21, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> TLDNR
> It doesn't fit my narrative.


FIFY, friend.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> FIFY, friend.


Yup law and order doesn’t fit the radical rights narratives


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> FIFY, friend.


I’m no friend of a fascist


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 21, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m no friend of a fascist


I'm not the one using fear or threats of intimidation or death on anyone to bend them to my will. I'm just asking questions.

*Edit
But since it seems to upset you so much, I'll stop. Have a good night.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> I'm not the one using fear or threats of intimidation or death on anyone to bend them to my will. I'm just asking questions.
> 
> *Edit
> But since it seems to upset you so much, I'll stop. Have a good night.


Nah I’m good please don’t attack my government again cause it won’t end well for y’all


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)

*A healthcare CEO who has the same cancer as Colin Powell blamed unvaccinated people for risking their lives: 'Somebody is killing us'*










A healthcare CEO who has the same cancer as Colin Powell blamed unvaccinated people for risking their lives: 'Somebody is killing us'


Dr. Marc Harrison, the Intermountain Healthcare CEO, has multiple myeloma, and did former Secretary of State Colin Powell.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 21, 2021)

*“Natural immunity” versus the vaccine for COVID-19 ...*








“Natural immunity” versus the vaccine for COVID-19


Antivaxxers have long appealed to "natural immunity" as being somehow inherently superior to vaccine-induced immunity, which is apparently "artificial". This is a trope that comes from alternative med



sciencebasedmedicine.org




Oct 04, 2021 · The bottom line: Contrary to the narrative being pushed, for COVID-19* “natural immunity” is not* superior to* vaccine-induced immunity,* which is less variable and more reliable. Even if it were, yet again, I must emphasize that vaccine-induced immunity has a key advantag

Natural immunity not as effective as COVID-19 vaccine, new study shows
The unvaccinated have 11.3 times higher risk of dying than the vaccinated, according to data …


*36% Of Those Who Had Covid-19 Didn’t Develop Antibodies ...*


https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucelee/2021/09/05/


...
Sep 05, 2021 · A study just published in the journal Emerging Infectious Disease found that* 36%* of those who had had Covid-19 didn’t have antibodies against the severe acute respiratory syndrome

Also if one only experienced Mild symptoms from Covid, the less chances they developed antibodies. The sicker you were, the more antibodies produced.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 22, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> I asked my 85 year old granny to stop putting sugar on her biscuits and gravy and eating bacon every day. She told me she will do what she wants and to mind my own business. She got covid earlier this year and I was worried for her. Turned out to be some sniffles and that's it, thankfully. Now she's vaccinated. She says she has done all she can and when the good lord calls her she'll go.
> 
> I am not responsible for other people becoming old/obese/unhealthy and I am not responsible for the risks associated with those conditions.
> I'm not responsible for anyone dying from the cold, the flu, pneumonia, covid or any other cause. It is awful when people die. I understand that....but I'm not injecting something in me because you are upset and say I should. You're not my doctor. That's all.


Responsible? You sound like a lovely person.


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 22, 2021)

Imagine having such tiny balls that you're too scared to get shot, which has already been tried by tens (/hundreds) of millions of people before you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

Horselover fat said:


> Imagine having such tiny balls and penis that you're too scared to get shot, which has already been tried by tens (/hundreds) of millions of people before you.


Fify


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 22, 2021)

@Herb & Suds 
I fail to see how bringing up ones genitals is appropriate. That really does come across as sexist. Is that how you normally insult people; by their physical traits that they have no control over?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> @Herb & Suds
> I fail to see how bringing up ones genitals is appropriate. That really does come across as sexist. Is that how you normally insult people; by their physical traits that they have no control over?


Psst nobody here cares about your thoughts

You have already said your goodbyes


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 22, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> @Herb & Suds
> I fail to see how bringing up ones genitals is appropriate. That really does come across as sexist. Is that how you normally insult people; by their physical traits that they have no control over?


Dude, I agree with you, but the way you put that makes me think that you actually don’t have any balls because of a childhood accident or something.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Oct 22, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Dude, I agree with you, but the way you put that makes me think that you actually don’t have any balls because of a childhood accident or something.


Because I don't get upset over words and insults from a sexist? His attempt was a sad one.

I'll leave you gentlemen to your echo chamber where you are the embodiment of "be better"


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 22, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> @Herb & Suds
> I fail to see how bringing up ones genitals is appropriate. That really does come across as sexist. Is that how you normally insult people; *by their physical traits that they have no control over?*


The Irony.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2021)

Brain fog in Covid-19 patients can persist for months, even in those who were not hospitalized, study finds | CNN


Cognitive impairment -- described as brain fog -- can persist for months in Covid-19 patients, even for some who were not hospitalized, according to a new study.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 22, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> Because I don't get upset over words and insults from a sexist? His attempt was a sad one.
> 
> I'll leave you gentlemen to your echo chamber where you are the embodiment of "be better"


Well good luck to your older, fatter, less healthy relatives.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Oct 24, 2021)

Sounds just like this thread!


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 24, 2021)

Small update.

The second shot got me SICK - as I was warned it might by the pharmacist, doctors, et al.
Something about having natural immunity really pisses off the vaccine (and Roger & DIY...)

102f fever
Bone / joint ache
The one that might scare some people - *high blood pressure and slight tachycardia*. 
I normally have a very low pulse - mid 50's - and a bp to match - 110 / 64 avg.
My pulse went to the 70's and stayed there - so I called one of the Doctors that I got my jab with.
He didn't get that side-effect, but had me come in just to make sure I'll be alright and to document the effects in the hospital.
Advised me to stay away from caffeine and not to run or surf for a few days (heart rate raising activities) and to monitor bp & heart rate when I start again.
I'm back to the low 60's now & my bp is normal.
Asked about weed - got scolded for smoking. 
OK, heading to the dispo for edibles!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

There is that nasty smell again 
How convenient


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Sounds just like this thread!


maybe Denmark would be good for you 
Or Sweden


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> maybe Denmark would be good for you
> Or Sweden


Why Denmark or Sweden? I don't get it.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 24, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> maybe Denmark would be good for you
> Or Sweden


Commiefornia is fine.  

Why would documenting mild side effects with a hospital bother you?


----------



## Severed Tongue (Oct 25, 2021)

Here is my story.
At least this is what my mother told me. She passed 6 years ago. I say this because I can find no actual record of any of it, except for a single entry in my baby book that says "at 2 months old, xxxxxx will not get immunized" (xxxxxx is me)

so anyways here's the story.....
at 2 months old I went to get my 1st set of immunizations.
I apparently had a severe anaphylaxis reaction later that day after getting home and apparently suffocated and died for a couple minutes.
Obviously they brought me back / saved me.
The next part is at the age of 6, I was registered with "Medic Alert" that I am "Allergic to All Immunizations" this was 1980.
So throughout my life I never got any shots, I was the only one throughout school that I recall that never got any shots.
I never questioned it, and just lived my life.
I've never traveled out of Canada. I've lived like a hermit, staying home often, and diligently washing my hands several time daily whenever I go out. basically just like all you've had to endure minus the face mask. I work a night job as a contractor in high rise buildings cleaning carpets, so contact with people is limited there too, been doing this for near 25 years now.

When I was in my early 20's (late 1990's) I attempted to find out what it was I was allergic to, so got allergy tested, reaction confirmed but inconclusive as to cause.
Was told by the testers to continue wearing the medic alert as it's for life.
I never kept any records either as I assumed the Medic Alert was the record and my doctor keeps all records as well.... not true, they only keep it for 10 years. I didn't need to see the doc for over 20 years, and the guy I saw back then passed away as well. His clinic is still going, just new staff and practitioners.

FFWD to today
I was born, raised and live in Alberta, Canada.
We are now doing vaccine passport where proof of 2 doses via QR code and government app is mandated starting Oct 25th 2021 for access to anything other than grocery stores and shopping malls pretty much, basically anything entertainment.

The commercial high-rise buildings I work in also decided to participate, so no proof of double vaccine, no entry without a PCR rapid test at my expense. They are $130 here and required every 72 hours, would work out to 10 times a month, so about $1300 I'd have to pay, just to work. I was basically told I was going to lose my job as they wouldn't be able to send me to site where they require vaccine proof when they have other crews that are fully vaccinated.

I can't get an exemption as there are NO records. Medic Alert just says all they have is the inscription. "Allergic to all vaccines" ..... this is useless....
I've spent nearly 2 years since the Pandemic started trying to sort this out and I'm literally drained to death. My Doctor refused an exemption letter stating he will loose his license and it's beyond his scope, meanwhile, the government of Alberta states clearly that it is your family doctor to see to get one. 811 health link Alberta government nurses repeated this and said if he won't go see a different doctor. I saw 2 other doctors about it, they said the same thing. They won't give exemption as they've been threatened by the collage of physicians that they will loose their license, and the only way I could get an exemption is if I get the shot and have a severe reaction to the Covid vaccine, as the other immunizations are not the same and don't count.

Cutting the story short, I was assured that vaccine is safe and it's not possible to be allergic to all vaccines and "just go get the shot, even if you have a reaction they can easily deal with it." I got the same response from 2 other doctors and an Allergy specialists.

I decided that with 5 doctors and a specialist all saying the same thing, I have to believe them. So on Friday I got the Pfizer shot.

no reaction.
at.
all.

arm was sore where the needle site was for a day like someone punched me hard, but otherwise nothing.....

Anyways, the point of my story is, I was pretty much forced into getting the vaccine if I wanted to continue a 25 year career where I have the top contract and earn the most in the company. There is no longer a choice. Don't get me wrong, If I didn't have this medic alert thing, I'd have gotten both doses asap and probably gotten the 3rd booster by now. I have nothing against it. But fuck... they have taken away choice. loosing your career and starting over after 25 years and maybe if your lucky be able to be a delivery driver or something for minimum wage, or, get vaccinated.

the 2nd point is, if your holding out with no valid reason, you are the fucking problem, because If I can have a story like this and still get the shot with no adverse effect, there is NO reason for you not to. The vaccine is safe. It will save lives.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Commiefornia is fine.
> 
> Why would documenting mild side effects with a hospital bother you?


It isn the POS's that call fellow Americans commies that bothers me


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> It isn the POS's that call fellow Americans commies that bothers me


This statement actually makes zero sense - explain.
And are you calling me a Piece Of Shit - or a Point Of Sale? - try using English to communicate your point a little more precisely.
And the joke is common here in Commiefornia ever since we recalled Gray Davis - ask any native.

...and answer the question:
What is your problem with proper medical documentation?
My vaccine related side effects were mild and well within the known spectrum of possible unintended effects associated with the Pfizer vaccine.
I had an ICU doctor (family friend) document the effects. <-- Why do you think that's wrong?

Fellow Americans can absolutely be communists - anyone saying otherwise is either completely ignorant or lying. (Which are you?)
Next - does it bother you that you have fellow Americans that believe in communism?
Or does it bother you that you don't quite know where your beliefs fall on that topic?

Your blind belief in the Trump Vaccine (Warp Speed) leads me to believe that you might need to re-examine your beliefs.
- just so that YOU understand what YOU are.'
FWIW - among other reasons, Operation Warp Speed was my initial reason to resist the vax. I thought Orange Man was rushing the approval process too much - Biden rushing it further didn't help.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> This statement actually makes zero sense - explain.
> And are you calling me a Piece Of Shit - or a Point Of Sale? - try using English to communicate your point a little more precisely.
> And the joke is common here in Commiefornia - ask any native.
> 
> ...


If you refer to Americans as commies I’m speaking to you
Anti government anti Vaxxers are trying to tear down a democracy 
Edit : after reading your response


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> If you refer to Americans as commies I’m speaking to you
> Anti government anti Vaxxers are trying to tear down a democracy


I'm none of those.

Commiefornia does not call ANYONE a communist - grow a skin


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

You still have not answered the question:

Why would you be against reporting common side effects of the Trump Vaccine?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> I'm none of those.
> 
> Commiefornia does not call ANYONE a communist - grow a skin


Free country leave if you hate Americans


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> You still have not answered the question:
> 
> Why would you be against reporting common side effects of the Trump Vaccine?


Because the lies coming from the right have jaded patriots from trusting anyone on that spectrum


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Completely ignorant

I was born here
Served my country for 10 years in the Navy

If the country is free - why do you think the vax should be compulsory? Can't have both.

Why are you against honest reporting regard Trump's vaccine?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Completely ignorant
> 
> I was born here
> Served my country for 10 years in the Navy
> ...


Thanks for your service but I was drafted and have been called a non patriot from anyone on the. Left when I returned home and now am being called communist by the same GOP 
I was a lifetime member of
I have had enough Republican on January 6th attack 
Frankly have no use for these types nor do I care about feelings


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

A true patriot would understand that "Commiefornia" is a statement most often made by native Californians who love their country, but are tired of watching a lazy, uncaring state government make the greatest state in the union into a complete trash-hole.

A true patriot would have understood that "Commiefornia" is a protest. (thought you liked protests???
A true patriot would have wondered where the vitriol against the state comes from - not simply blurt out non-sensical statements.

How many homeless veterans do you have to step over to get to work? (none, I hope)
How many endangered wetlands have you watched be developed into McMansions while the county refuses to allow solar panels on my roof because it will jack up my city councilman's view. 
How many regulations have sent your business overseas because Commiefornia wants to APPEAR environmentally friendly - but all we really do is let Thailand do the environmentally dirty work (more than China)

Corruption should make you just as angry as it makes me - but we clearly have differing opinions on that.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> A true patriot would understand that "Commiefornia" is a statement most often made by native Californians who love their country, but are tired of watching a lazy, uncaring state government make the greatest state in the union into a complete trash-hole.
> 
> A true patriot would have understood that "Commiefornia" is a protest. (thought you liked protests???
> A true patriot would have wondered where the vitriol against the state comes from - not simply blurt out non-sensical statements.
> ...


you sound libertarian
Here is how it works
You come after my government
You come after me
I will stand correct
We definitely have different opinions on what patriotism is and it is easily not attacking the US anything


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Thanks for your service but I was drafted and have been called a non patriot from anyone on the. Left when I returned home and now am being called communist by the same GOP
> I was a lifetime member of
> I have had enough Republican on January 6th attack
> Frankly have no use for these types nor do I care about feelings


I called you nothing - nor did I intend to. Actually, your revulsion of the word is a bit encouraging.
- Thanks for your service as well. Involuntary or not - you served your country, and people need to remember to look up to those who have served like that --- Thank you.

I'm neither conservative nor liberal. - I'm a pragmatist --- I like politicians that actually make things work (and most that cling to party don't work - at all)

Locally I voted mostly dem - in my little corner of California, they've done a decent job and I have no reason to change that.
Emperor Gav is easily the worst gov we've had - The Governator was better! But I was against - waste of money.
Congress & the Senate need term limits - they become life-long politicians and corruption is pretty much unavoidable.
At the top of the ticket - I realized years ago that my vote doesn't mean anything - it's pre-determined anyway. 

So I'll tell you who I voted for - a write in named:

"Defund the Fed"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Completely ignorant
> 
> I was born here
> Served my country for 10 years in the Navy
> ...


so when Washington made smallpox vaccine mandatory for all his soldiers...he was fighting the freedom he was fighting to obtain....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> A true patriot would understand that "Commiefornia" is a statement most often made by native Californians who love their country, but are tired of watching a lazy, uncaring state government make the greatest state in the union into a complete trash-hole.
> 
> A true patriot would have understood that "Commiefornia" is a protest. (thought you liked protests???
> A true patriot would have wondered where the vitriol against the state comes from - not simply blurt out non-sensical statements.
> ...


a true patriot wouldn't be trying to antagonize people because they don't have the same opinions....America was built on diversity, and you have no tolerance for anyone's opinions but your own...you try to turn it around, but you just spout republican rhetoric while trying to validate it by saying you're the real patriot....not buying that shit, sell it to someone stupider than you....if you can find anyone stupider than yourself...that should keep you busy for a while


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> you sound libertarian


Nope. - I'm a proud American Citizen.


Herb & Suds said:


> Here is how it works
> You come after my government
> You come after me


Paranoid much?
Why on earth would I "come after" anybody?
I want nothing more than to be allowed to live out my life as I see fit as long as my actions do not harm others.

Why would that bother you?


Herb & Suds said:


> I will stand correct


Not sure what "I will stand correct" means - I'm guessing it's some way to say that you own a gun or two and are willing to fight physically.
Sounds good - LMK when you're ready.



Herb & Suds said:


> We definitely have different opinions on what patriotism is and it easily not attacking the US anything


Agreed - why would I ever attack the country I served and love? 

All of your accusations stem from one - simple point:
You are angry that I listened to the advice of Doctors for my medical decisions and completely ignored the political screeching. 
Everything you called me and wished on me stems from that small disagreement - super intelligent...


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so when Washington made smallpox vaccine mandatory for all his soldiers...he was fighting the freedom he was fighting to obtain....View attachment 5016673


Agreed - and I never said anything about that - or protesting vaccines.

I've had more than you, including the Anthrax vax.

The only thing I did to piss you off was wait for medical advice regarding my vax.
You chose to start the animosity from there.

Funny thing is - we 95% agree, but you threaten violence over that 5%.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Nope. - I'm a proud American Citizen.
> 
> Paranoid much?
> Why on earth would I "come after" anybody?
> ...


Hey 
It’s the internet 
You can embellish any way you want 
My doctor says we are all safe yet somehow you are the chosen one horse manure


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> *a true patriot wouldn't be trying to antagonize people because they don't have the same opinions.*...America was built on diversity, and you have no tolerance for anyone's opinions but your own...you try to turn it around, but you just spout republican rhetoric while trying to validate it by saying you're the real patriot....not buying that shit, sell it to someone stupider than you....if you can find anyone stupider than yourself...that should keep you busy for a while



You threatened my life over a differing opinion Rog
- but I still love you!


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hey
> It’s the internet
> You can embellish any way you want
> My doctor says we are all safe yet somehow you are the chosen one horse manure


Again - try using English.

You literally made no sense.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Again - try using English.
> 
> You literally made no sense.


It called critical thinking 
You can’t relate


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> It called critical thinking
> You can’t relate


It's called learning to read and write - and you can't.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> It's called learning to read and write - and you can't.


I’m too old 
Good luck with your revolution 
May I never cross your path too


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m too old
> Good luck with your revolution
> May I never cross your path too


Likewise - and well said.

Not sure where your animosity comes from.
I have none for you, Rog, or DIY - despite your repeated threats against my physical well-being (which is absurd via the internet).

All of this comes because I waited to take the* Trump vaccine* until my medical team did.
Why would you threaten life & limb over that?

Seriously - does that not strike anyone as a bit --- STUPID?

The real funny part is that I have not taken any of this seriously at all.
- it's more of a mental exercise to see how easily I can trigger people. 
It's too easy now - just ask people a real question.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

My Mother grew up on a farm.

When they loaded the sheep on the truck, they ran them single file through a chute so that they could count them.
For fun - she would place a stick in front of the first 3 to 4 sheep, making them jump as they passed her.

After those 3 to 4 sheep, she'd remove the stick from their path,
But the entire flock would still jump when they reach the spot where the stick was.
If one sheep tries to "look before they leap" they get a set of horns in their backside.
Because they're sheep.

A lot like politics today.


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> I want nothing more than to be allowed to live out my life as I see fit as long as *my actions do not harm others*.


I'll let you read your own shit again. Maybe it will hit you right in the face.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I'll let you read your own shit again. Maybe it will hit you right in the face.


Which action? - explain.

I've had both shots, if that's what you're referring to - I went with the ICU & ED of my Wife's hospital on their advice.
Pretty sure they're smart enough to make those kind of recommendations.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Which action? - explain.
> 
> I've had both shots, if that's what you're referring to - I went with the ICU & ED of my Wife's hospital on their advice.
> Pretty sure they're smart enough to make those kind of recommendations.


i'll tell you the truth, i don't care whether you've been vaccinated or not, or even what your politics are. i just don't like you...you're a rude little mealymouthed prick, and if i never have to interact with you in any way again, it'll be too soon. take your attitude and smart mouth and shove them both up your ass sideways with the sharp edges out...now, back to ignoring you...for good this time


----------



## RobCat (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Again - try using English.
> 
> You literally made no sense.





Herb & Suds said:


> I’m too old
> Good luck with your revolution
> May I never cross your path too


So I turned on the TV earlier to watch some Law and Order but it was season 16 and Im thinking man what a bunch of woke gibberish that only a simpleton could possibly enjoy. I guess ill see you in 3 months Lenny Briscoe


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2021)

https://www.cnn.com/2021/10/19/us/doctors-covid-vaccine-misinformation-invs/index.html
they make a good point...Drs. take an oath that begins with "first, do no harm."...spreading misinformation online is doing harm, seems like a good case to revoke some medical licenses to me, it might be the warning a lot of the others spreading lies and misinformation need to get their heads out of their asses and start acting like responsible adults again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2021)

RobCat said:


> So I turned on the TV earlier to watch some Law and Order but it was season 16 and Im thinking man what a bunch of woke gibberish that only a simpleton could possibly enjoy. I guess ill see you in 3 months Lenny Briscoe


cool story...but what does it have to do with the topic of the thread?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2021)

https://www.npr.org/2021/05/13/996570855/disinformation-dozen-test-facebooks-twitters-ability-to-curb-vaccine-hoaxes
can we not just jail these people as public health hazards? how many deaths are each of them responsible for? thousands....tens of thousands?
they better hope there isn't any kind of after life, if there is there will be thousand of people waiting for each of them when they get there


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cool story...but what does it have to do with the topic of the thread?


Nothing at all he is just trolling me as usual 
Kinda interesting live in his head


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nothing at all he is just trolling me as usual
> Kinda interesting live in his head


are there bats? seems like the kind of place bats would hang out and shit in


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are there bats? seems like the kind of place bats would hang out and shit in


There is an offensive odor lmfao


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll tell you the truth, i don't care whether you've been vaccinated or not, or even what your politics are. i just don't like you...you're a rude little mealymouthed prick, and if i never have to interact with you in any way again, it'll be too soon. take your attitude and smart mouth and shove them both up your ass sideways with the sharp edges out...now, back to ignoring you...for good this time


10-4. 
Thanks for finally being honest that you simply don't like me. Why was that so hard?
I actually don't care about you either way - although I confess that I picture you being much like my neighbor up the street - screaming at a black & white screen while the real world goes by in vibrant color.
Hope your Avi gets some fiber in his diet and passes "that" soon. 

and thanks for acknowledging my sharp edges!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> 10-4.
> Thanks for finally being honest that you simply don't like me. Why was that so hard?
> I actually don't care about you either way - although I confess that I picture you being much like my neighbor up the street - screaming at a black & white screen while the real world goes by in vibrant color.
> Hope your Avi gets some fiber in his diet and passes "that" soon.
> ...


I would love to see you act worthy of my respect 
Instead you choose to play passive aggressive troll games
Shame really


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> *I would love to see you act* worthy of my respect
> Instead you choose to play passive aggressive troll games
> Shame really


As if you are worthy of acting for - you wished violence on me.

So yeah, I choose to play games with people who cannot think beyond name calling and violence.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> As if you are worthy of acting for - you wished violence on me.
> 
> So yeah, I choose to play games with people who cannot think beyond name calling and violence.


Really show me where I did that unless you call flipping you the bird hurting your snowflake azz


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Really show me where I did that unless you call flipping you the bird hurting your snowflake azz



I told Roger that I waited a few months longer than him on medical advice.
- That small variance got Roger frothing and he wished my death.

You and DIY dog-piled on with using any reading skills or ---- critical thinking.
If you read, you'd see that I actually agree with nearly everything mechanically and logically. 
- I just don't need to screech, call names and threaten.
- Remove the emotion, step back and read back - you started name calling based on Roger and DIY's equally un-thought posts.
At that moment you became a tiki-torch carrying name your epithet here.
Every un-thought response since then has been easy fodder to pass a stormy day.
Thanks! 

It's not my fault that you are all such easy targets.  

Just because I refuse to subscribe to your exact viewpoint does not justify much of any of your animalistic responses.
Snowflake, eh? 

Just can't use your brain and stop the name calling.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> I told Roger that I waited a few months longer than him on medical advice.
> - That small variance got Roger frothing and he wished my death.
> 
> You and DIY dog-piled on with using any reading skills or ---- critical thinking.
> ...


My god you are the victim


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> My god you are the victim


Hardly.

Always with the labels.
You literally cannot resist using them at least once in your posts.

Grow a brain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2021)

COVID-19 vaccine gives 5 times the protection of 'natural immunity,' data show







www.cidrap.umn.edu





*COVID-19 vaccine gives 5 times the protection of 'natural immunity,' data show*
US adults who previously had COVID-19 contracted the disease at more than five times the rate of those who were fully vaccinated, according to data published today in _Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report_ (_MMWR_).

Rolling out vaccines during a pandemic is not easy, and people can get confused by evidence that shows COVID vaccines don't work perfectly, including a study yesterday showing that household spread with the Delta (B1617.2) variant still happens after vaccination, albeit not as readily in the unvaccinated and not leading to severe cases (see today's CIDRAP News story).

Yet the body of evidence continues to grow that, despite their imperfections, COVID-19 vaccines continue to work very well, and today's study adds to that. Officials with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), who led the study, say of the results, "All eligible persons should be vaccinated against COVID-19 as soon as possible, including unvaccinated persons previously infected with SARS-CoV-2."

*Unvaccinated at 5.5 times the risk*
The researchers looked at data from nine states on 201,269 hospitalizations for COVID-like illness from Jan 1 to Sep 2, 2021. Of these, 94,264 had molecular testing for SARS-CoV-2, and 7,348 (7.8%) had lab-confirmed COVID-19. Among that group, 1,020 hospitalizations were among previously infected and unvaccinated people, and 6,328 cases were among fully vaccinated people who were not previously infected.

Lab-confirmed COVID-19 was found in 324 (5.1%) of the fully vaccinated people and in 89 (8.7%) of the unvaccinated, previously infected people.

In comparing unvaccinated people who were infected 90 to 179 days after a previous infection compared with those who were vaccinated 90 to 179 days before their COVID infection, the researchers found the incidence of infection to be 5.49 times higher in the unvaccinated (95% confidence interval, 2.75 to 10.99).

The authors conclude, "These findings suggest that among hospitalized adults with COVID-19–like illness whose previous infection or vaccination occurred 90–179 days earlier, vaccine-induced immunity was more protective than infection-induced immunity against laboratory-confirmed COVID-19."

*Daily cases near 100,000*
In what could be an anomaly, the United States reported 99,384 new cases yesterday and 1,776 deaths, according to the Johns Hopkins COVID-19 tracker. The day before officials noted 76,957 new COVID-19 cases and 2,141 deaths. All told, the country now has had 45,892,544 COVID cases and 744,955 deaths.

The 7-day average of new daily COVID-19 cases is 72,569, with 1,381 daily deaths, according to the _New York Times_ tracker.

And the CDC COVID Data Tracker shows that 57.8% of Americans are now fully vaccinated against COVID-19, 66.5% have received at least one dose of vaccine, and 8.7% of fully vaccinated people have received a booster dose.

*Pandemic economic impact*
Hamstrung by COVID-19 and supply shortages, the US economy slowed sharply to a 2% annual growth rate in July through September, the lowest quarterly growth since the recovery from the pandemic recession began last year, the Associated Press reported.

In other industry news, the Biden administration's vaccine mandate for private-sector employers will allow companies to force workers who refuse to get the COVID-19 vaccine to pay for required weekly tests and masks, Bloomberg News reports.

New York City is bracing for a shortage of police and firefighters as its COVID vaccination deadline approaches today, according to the _New York Times_. And Citigroup says that US-based employees must submit proof of COVID vaccination by Jan 14 if they want to stay employed, according to CNN.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 30, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5038048


Things Eric Trump would say for $200 , Aaron?


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 30, 2021)

Looks like I will be having my third jab soon.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 30, 2021)

Yep .. wed. at VA for me.

Then a power pull on the volcano vape when i get home.


----------



## NanoGadget (Nov 30, 2021)

I was set to get my booster tomorrow and now I'm sick. 99% sure it isn't covid, but doc said he'd like me to get tested before getting the booster just in case. stupid winter cold.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 30, 2021)

I lied and got my booster even though I had a cold. Don’t do it. Shit knocked me out for a week.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 30, 2021)

I recieved my booster in one arm and the flu shot in the other arm same day about a month ago.

No ill effects.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 30, 2021)

Well, I now have a magnetic personality and the best 5g reception you can get! Good stuff.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 30, 2021)

NanoGadget said:


> I was set to get my booster tomorrow and now I'm sick. 99% sure it isn't covid, but doc said he'd like me to get tested before getting the booster just in case. stupid winter cold.


Hope it’s something simple that they can knock out for you. Feel better.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 30, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> I recieved my booster in one arm and the flu shot in the other arm same day about a month ago.
> 
> No ill effects.


Same here, both arms a touch sore but no other ill effects.

Wife got Pfizer booster last Friday. She was tired and slept most of the afternoon Saturday but was fine when she woke up. She felt pretty rotten for 1/2 a day after Moderna shot 2 so she opted for Pfizer booster.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 30, 2021)

I guess it coulda been worse …. Shots in the ass everytime.


----------



## Syntax747 (Nov 30, 2021)

I got the booster about 2 months ago, 

I haven't grown any extra testicles or beep when going through security at the airports. so I think we're good.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 30, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> I got the booster about 2 months ago,
> 
> I haven't grown any extra testicles or beep when going through security at the airports. so I think we're good.


I do but it was pre-Covid


----------



## Syntax747 (Nov 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I do but it was pre-Covid


Wasnt lead in the tap water was it?


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> I guess it coulda been worse …. Shots in the ass everytime.
> 
> View attachment 5038088


Hate to tell you this, but you can choose where you get it.


----------



## chex1111 (Dec 3, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> I told Roger that I waited a few months longer than him on medical advice.
> - That small variance got Roger frothing and he wished my death.
> 
> You and DIY dog-piled on with using any reading skills or ---- critical thinking.
> ...


They can't just read new info and have a discussion. Here, you might want to read this.


https://phmpt.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/5.3.6-postmarketing-experience.pdf



This is Pfizers submission to the FDA.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 3, 2021)

Boosted and faded - screw you covid


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 3, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> I told Roger that I waited a few months longer than him on medical advice.
> - That small variance got Roger frothing and he wished my death.
> 
> You and DIY dog-piled on with using any reading skills or ---- critical thinking.
> ...


Dude, I've seen that rapper before. My young Q believing Trump loving friend (he has since decided that Trump was part of the cabal though so former Trump loving friend) was all over that rapper. He was so excited to share it with me. I gave it a polite listen, even though it's crap. Tried to introduce him a Tribe, de-la-soul, and a variety of what I like, but turns out he wasn't really into rap, he's just into white angst rap about right wing topics. It's unfortunate that there isn't a better version of it out there so at least you guys could listen to something good and get your angry white man on at the same time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/02/vaccines-are-profitable-so-what/385214/
just had a moron go off on a rant about how people are just trying to get rich from vaccines...i pulled up this article, which isn't even about covid, but the numbers in it at least made him shut the fuck up...2 to 3% of the total pharmaceutical market...


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 3, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Dude, I've seen that rapper before. My young Q believing Trump loving friend (he has since decided that Trump was part of the cabal though so former Trump loving friend) was all over that rapper. He was so excited to share it with me. I gave it a polite listen, even though it's crap. Tried to introduce him a Tribe, de-la-soul, and a variety of what I like, but turns out he wasn't really into rap, he's just into white angst rap about right wing topics. It's unfortunate that there isn't a better version of it out there so at least you guys could listen to something good and get your *angry white man on *at the same time.


I'll be the first to admit I'm no rap aficionado - though I do enjoy a lot of what my kids play. 
Congratulations on being a true rap fan, that is quite an accomplishment - to someone I'm sure. 

I'm curious, did you come into your racism (and ridiculous statements) all by yourself, or do you just parrot back stupid things you hear on TV? 
Pretty sure I know which...  

Galactic is more my speed - met them while shooting video for the New Orleans Jazz-fest:


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 3, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> I'll be the first to admit I'm no rap aficionado - though I do enjoy a lot of what my kids play.
> Congratulations on being a true rap fan, that is quite an accomplishment - to someone I'm sure.
> 
> I'm curious, did you come into your racism (and ridiculous statements) all by yourself, or do you just parrot back stupid things you hear on TV?
> ...


Then tell me Ralph, why do you all listen to the same white rapper? Kind of like throwing a dart blindfolded and hitting the same target.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 3, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Then tell me Ralph, why do you all listen to the same white rapper? Kind of like throwing a dart blindfolded and hitting the same target.


Who's Ralph?

And if you or someone else can throw darts, or do anything and hit the same target they've got mad skills. I don't get it.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 4, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Then tell me Ralph, why do you all listen to the same* white* rapper? Kind of like throwing a dart blindfolded and hitting the same target.


Why are you so obsessed with skin color?

Because you, @DaFreak are demonstrating classic racism.
Twice now, in two consecutive posts; you have brought up skin color (on a vaccine thread).
Why?
Because YOU are a racist - in accordance with your own words. 

You assume that you know what color I am because I am (much) more literate than you are.
Then you use your assumption - my race - to make a judgement.
*That*
*Is*
*RACISM.*
Simple as it gets.
You should actually be banned for that astoundingly ignorant crap, but I'm not a mod. 

I've had some words with some people above - some heated exchanges - but NONE of them stooped to racism. You did.
Congrats again on finding a new low.


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

Yeah, I think I hit the nail on the head. My friend also hates BLM, Pitt up a sign that read “Biden’s laptop matters,” if you think that’s awesome, you could be a redneck, wait I mean racist.


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Who's Ralph?


Just a very white dude sounding name to me.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Just a very white dude sounding name to me.


So you are the racist, lol.

And just so you remember this thread is about vaccines.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> im sure there are white guys named tyron and black guys named Ralph, there may even be a white girl named latisha. Pretty sure you’ll never find a white boy named takashii, but I was shocked there was a Mexican/Latino? Rapper named 69 takashii.


There you go again man, lol.


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

Lol, whoops did I say something true?


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

*Thomas MacDonald* (born September 21, 198 is a Canadian rapper, songwriter, and former professional wrestler. MacDonald first rose to prominence with the release of his song "Whiteboy", and his songs "Fake Woke", "Snowflakes" and "Brainwashed" all appeared on the Billboard Hot 100in 2021.

Don’t hate me just because I happen to know who the guy was, he’s some rapper that a lot of white, right leaning, Black Lives Matter hating people love.


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Dec 4, 2021)

Wyte folks are more offended by that word than any proof of that shitstem.

Museums are the pudding where we find proof, and they love to sellabrate their ancestors choices.

Racism is a euphemism for antihuman behavior and will always be relevant in any thread. It built the current paradigm, kinda like how Kiss built a city on...

Whyte rapper is said too many times in this thread. Self awareness?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2021)

Livingblacksoil said:


> Wyte folks are more offended by that word than any proof of that shitstem.
> 
> Museums are the pudding where we find proof, and they love to sellabrate their ancestors choices.
> 
> ...


WTF, lol.


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Dec 4, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> WTF, lol.


Did I offend?


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Dec 4, 2021)

Proof is in the pudding 

Peace


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 4, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Yeah, I think I hit the nail on the head. My friend also hates BLM, Pitt.....


Did you mean "put"? 
-or did he invite Brad Pitt over? 
Learn to write.


DaFreak said:


> up a sign that read “Biden’s laptop matters,” if you think that’s awesome, you could be a redneck, wait I mean racist.


Ugh....
In this thread there have been some pretty messed up things said (by me too, - mea culpa), but it took you, @DaFreak to bring racism into a thread that had none, and needs none. 

Glad to see you came out of your racist closet, @DaFreak


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Did you mean "put"?
> -or did he invite Brad Pitt over?
> Learn to write.
> 
> ...


Dude, you just happened to post a video of some rapper that the angry white youth love. Unfortunately I had to listen to him and his lyrics. But thanks for pointing out the typo, phone autocorrects when I type something in wrong. Not as good at typing ona phone as the youth are.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Lol, whoops did I say something true?


i had an aunt everyone fucking hated....she would say the fucking rudest shit, then try to defend herself by saying "well, it's true"...sometimes it was, sometimes it wasn't....but it was always rude as fuck and like i said, everyone hated her fucking guts...don't be aunt helen....


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i had an aunt everyone fucking hated....she would say the fucking rudest shit, then try to defend herself by saying "well, it's true"...sometimes it was, sometimes it wasn't....but it was always rude as fuck and like i said, everyone hated her fucking guts...don't be aunt helen....


What I said wasn’t rude. Americans are so scared of anything race related they start to sound so silly when they start with names. Takashii is a Japanese name. Is that racist? No. But thanks for your story. In person if you started a story I’d just walk off on ya. Rude as fck. People telling stories like that. Hey you, don’t be a you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> What I said wasn’t rude. Americans are so scared of anything race related they start to sound so silly when they start with names. Takashii is a Japanese name. Is that racist? No. But thanks for your story. In person if you started a story I’d just walk off on ya. Rude as fck. People telling stories like that. Hey you, don’t be a you.


just what i would expect from a rude fuck...more rudeness, and an attempt at deflection, if you aren't a magat republican, you should be, you have their schtic down perfectly


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 4, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Dude, you just happened to post a video of some rapper that the angry white youth love.


Dude, you just happened to post --- your racist thoughts. 



DaFreak said:


> Unfortunately I had to listen to him and his lyrics. But thanks for pointing out the typo, phone autocorrects when I type something in wrong. Not as good at typing ona phone as the youth are.


And even less fortunately, you are unable to see it - even though it's up for the whole internet to witness. 
- or maybe you're too proud or embarrassed to admit it if you do - which only hurts you.

Live with it - you are the one with a color problem, not me. At least acknowledge it to yourself - that's how you start to heal.
I bet you're not really_ THAT_ racist - you just happened to publicly post that you are - in fact - a little bit racist. 
Which is still racist - period.

Get outside of your bubble - fill a passport or two, preferably for work so that you have to play nice with others who don't look / sound / believe like you.
Get with a woman (or a dude / sheep if that's your thing) that doesn't look like you, hardly speaks your native tongue but uses hers like --- excuse me, I need a moment to relive certain parts of that trip... (Basque region, if you're wondering) [Edit - realized you're married. Don't do that...]
Go play handball behind Oisten's Fish Market, eat some lamb curry in a mud-brick hut while admiring the artillery holes in the wall and looking through them at the Pakistani border a mile or two away, or have some pupusas from a street vendor in San Miguel, cross an ocean, go somewhere that the internet doesn't exist.
Get surrounded by people who are not like you and absorb other cultures ---- see? CULTURE - not color.
That _might_ begin to open your eyes.

Racism is truly a sad waste of everybody's time - and you have wasted enough in a truly lame fashion.
Go find some big boy pants.


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Dec 4, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Dude, you just happened to post --- your racist thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The privilege is outstanding. Congrats on your travel and sexual escapades. racist is as insulting to whyte folks as telling their true history or questioning their current privilege in context to race. 

Ever wonder where this opponent of yours is coming from?

I'm sorry that he called you racist.

Peace


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 4, 2021)

Livingblacksoil said:


> The privilege is outstanding. Congrats on your travel and sexual escapades. racist is as insulting to whyte folks as telling their true history or questioning their current privilege in context to race.
> 
> Ever wonder where this opponent of yours is coming from?
> 
> ...


You are correct in one aspect - I was very privileged to travel a lot in my life. Truly life changing.
Mostly for work, a few charities, and mostly domestic - which was just as educational and enlightening as international travel. I don't take any of that experience for granted at all - I'm thankful that I was present for all of it
- even the parts I still have nightmares about - 

I was trying to convey that experiencing cultures different than your own can be a good, educational thing - nice try at twisting it.

Reading your words - you seem to say that you feel that experiencing other cultures is bad.
Is that what you actually mean? Are you a xenophobe? Do you know what xenophobia is?
Locals only, Bro! 

Learn to read and comprehend - Freak never directly called me racist.
- he made racist statements, 
revealing his inherent racism.
- apparently he really hates white rappers. (I bet Em is pissed now!) 

I'm not at all sorry or angry that he said any of what he said - or what you said.
- why would I allow some stranger on the internet to affect my emotional well-being? 
That's kinda silly, no?

You have also assumed that I am of a particular geographical descent (long-form for race, in case you're running slow)
- based on what criteria? - Do you know where my family immigrated from?

*Explain how that does not make you a racist as well* - because it sure sounds like it in print.

Oh - learn to slow down and use spell check once in a while - maybe even proof-read your own writing so that you don't sound dumb.
It's not "wyte" or "whyte" unless, of course that's just a way to be "a little" racist - like certain other words...

Seriously - come back when your IQ hits triple digits.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 4, 2021)

Here @DaFreak my son suggests you hate on this guy. He's freestyling and has to hit the three words below the screen.
I'm still not a massive rap fan - but I thought that was pretty impressive:


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

I don’t hate on the previous one, just your typical angry white youth. Poor white rednecks crying about shared guilt. Now you, as a grown ass man still choose to put it up and share. Again, no hate, just pointing something out, maybe you didn’t know? I’d stick with that if I were you Ralph.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 4, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> I don’t hate on the previous one, just your typical angry white youth. Poor white rednecks crying about shared guilt. Now you, as a grown ass man still choose to put it up and share. Again, no hate, just pointing something out, maybe you didn’t know? I’d stick with that if I were you Ralph.



Oh - so you only hate "_those_" kind of white people. 

Not racist at all.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Oh - so you only hate "_those_" kind of white people.
> 
> Not racist at all.


Hey Ralph.









Ralph Ellison - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 4, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Dude, you just happened to post --- your racist thoughts.


I literally died right there lol.   

However for everyone.. in recent news..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 5, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Dude, you just happened to post a video of some rapper that the angry white youth love. Unfortunately I had to listen to him and his lyrics. But thanks for pointing out the typo, phone autocorrects when I type something in wrong. Not as good at typing ona phone as the youth are.


Here's a fun white rapper for you..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 5, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Dude, you just happened to post a video of some rapper that the angry white youth love. Unfortunately I had to listen to him and his lyrics. But thanks for pointing out the typo, phone autocorrects when I type something in wrong. Not as good at typing ona phone as the youth are.


Those damn angry white kids.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 5, 2021)

All I wanted was a pepsi!


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Dec 5, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> You are correct in one aspect - I was very privileged to travel a lot in my life. Truly life changing.
> Mostly for work, a few charities, and mostly domestic - which was just as educational and enlightening as international travel. I don't take any of that experience for granted at all - I'm thankful that I was present for all of it
> - even the parts I still have nightmares about -
> 
> ...


I know a weakling by it's chirp. 

Btw only certain people consider IQ real. Your definitions of intelligence don't move me. Remember it was illegal for kidnapped Africans to read. 100 years later and guess what your kids are reading, watching, and listening to. 

Yeah I know your geographic origin. 

As a wyte boi you are outta pocket claiming racism. All of your travels didn't teach you that? You think those people liked you. 

Your time is over and I pray that the magic that enables my survival can work for the planet.

Listen to Bob Marley, Wu Tang, or Eminem comparing himself to Elvis. Wake up for your kids sake or die on the hill of western chauvinism that got u here!

Peace


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Dec 5, 2021)

Healthy lifestyle: good food and exercise, the evils of the vatican, and cannabis as the healing of the nations.
We were taught this in the 70s



Catch up children


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 5, 2021)

Livingblacksoil said:


> As a wyte boi you are outta pocket claiming racism. All of your travels didn't teach you that? You think those people liked you.


So, I take it you're not white, lol.



Livingblacksoil said:


> Healthy lifestyle: good food and exercise, the evils of the vatican, and cannabis as the healing of the nations.
> We were taught this in the 70s
> Catch up children


What's happening here? Now you're bringing up religion, lol.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 5, 2021)

Livingblacksoil said:


> I know a weakling by it's chirp.
> 
> Btw only certain people consider IQ real. Your definitions of intelligence don't move me. Remember it was illegal for kidnapped Africans to read. 100 years later and guess what your kids are reading, watching, and listening to.
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true racist.

Are you friends with David Dukes? You sound just like him.
- well, except for the color that you chose to hate...


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 5, 2021)

Livingblacksoil said:


> Healthy lifestyle: good food and exercise, the evils of the vatican, and cannabis as the healing of the nations.
> We were taught this in the 70s
> 
> 
> ...



Racism is racism
Regardless of how popular it is to hate on any particular race at any given time.


Wake up child
- you are a racist
- period.


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow. I can still comment on this post. Why the racism?


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 5, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Wow. I can still comment on this post. Why the racism?


Eternal question isn't it...

Quite easily one of the ugliest facets of humanity.
We have a great representation here too.

@DaFreak & @Livingblacksoil giving textbook demonstrations of racism.

I'm actually wondering if Freak is this cat that I met years ago- defended his racism with, "ya know it's true"
Still just a racist - nothing more.

What a waste...


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 5, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Oh - so you only hate "_those_" kind of white people.
> 
> Not racist at all.


lol, where did I write I hate white people? I'm mixed race, my father is white. All of my children are therefor white as well. Don't be silly. The idiots who say "Blue lives matter" are the same kind of idiots who cry about poor white people being blamed for racism, they can't get past their own nose because they lack understanding, compassion and vision. That's who you decided to share with the world, putting out more ignorance. I get the appeal to people like my friend, he can understand it. That's why he liked Trump, somebody he could finally understand. "Bad people" "wall" "it's them not us." "Ghina."


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 5, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Wow. I can still comment on this post. Why the racism?


lol, there is not much to be honest. He posted something from a white rapper who was crying about be labeled a racist because he's white. I said typical white person response. Not shocking. It's the same entitled crap we see all the time.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 5, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> lol, where did I write I hate white people? I'm mixed race, my father is white. All of my children are therefor white as well. Don't be silly. The idiots who say "Blue lives matter" are the same kind of idiots who cry about poor white people being blamed for racism, they can't get past their own nose because they lack understanding, compassion and vision. That's who you decided to share with the world, putting out more ignorance. I get the appeal to people like my friend, he can understand it. That's why he liked Trump, somebody he could finally understand. "Bad people" "wall" "it's them not us." "Ghina."


You never said you hate all white people

You said you hate "those" white people.

But - racist is racist there are no increments
It's yes or no

And you said yes numerous times in this thread.

You
Are
A
Racist

Plain and simple
Why can't you just accept that?


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 5, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> lol, there is not much to be honest. He posted something from a white rapper who was crying about be labeled a racist because he's white. I said typical white person response. Not shocking. It's the same entitled crap we see all the time.



And you responded with racism

Seriously
It's THAT simple


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 5, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> And you responded with racism
> 
> Seriously
> It's THAT simple


Go find the quote that you think I was being racist towards you. It's not THAT simple, unless you are a simpleton and don't get it, although that might be the case, my young friend who is against BLM keeps telling me there is not a racist bone in his body.


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 5, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> You said you hate "those" white people.


Fetch


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 5, 2021)

lol, what's funny is that I didn't even call you racist, I said you were posting white boy angst videos. Although I am sure that you have questionable believes as you came across that artist. probably on some right leaning proud boys circle jerk type of "real" news site.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 5, 2021)

Here's one to start:


DaFreak said:


> Just a very white dude sounding name to me.


*Put ANY other race in that sentence:*


DaFreak said:


> Just a very Hindi dude sounding name to me.





DaFreak said:


> Just a very Aboriginal dude sounding name to me.





DaFreak said:


> Just a very PI dude sounding name to me.


.--- pretty f-n ugly isn't it?

YOU WROTE THAT SHIT


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 5, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> lol, what's funny is that I didn't even call you racist, I said you were posting white boy angst videos. Although I am sure that you have questionable believes as you came across that artist. probably on some right leaning proud boys circle jerk type of "real" news site.


EXACTLY

YOU just HAD to go to race.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Wow. I can still comment on this post. Why the racism?


because they're racist?........


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Dec 5, 2021)

Seems like I struck a nerve with some of y'all. 
Racism is a euphemism for whyte world supremacy.
Racism has always benefited wyte folks, since the english invented the concept!
To call people with melanin racist shows your understanding or lack thereof. 

Religion? Fool please. The point was that the info was being shared in the 70s. Magic.

Just admit that while enjoying the privilege of your ancestors crimes you don't wanna be accountable.

If you don't understand whyte world supremacy look into new zealand or canada or Hawaii. 

Jk. No need to look anything up. Just talk to your kids.


Peace


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 5, 2021)

All I know is I'm pretty fly for a white guy.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 6, 2021)

Livingblacksoil said:


> Seems like I struck a nerve with some of y'all.
> Racism is a euphemism for whyte world supremacy.
> Racism has always benefited wyte folks, since the english invented the concept!
> To call people with melanin racist shows your understanding or lack thereof.
> ...


Huh - I don't need to respond at all. 

Very good demonstration of racist thinking - racist.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 6, 2021)

Livingblacksoil said:


> *To call people with melanin racist shows your understanding or lack thereof.*


Yes, you did touch a nerve when you made racist statements... on a thread that had NO racism until you and your racist bud brought it with you.
You just aren't diggin' being called out - hopefully part of you growing up a bit.
- I don't like racists at all and feel strongly that there should be no tolerance for that brand of hate here.
- But then again, having you exposed for what you are and able to see something different is probably better in the long run.

Melanin content is a part of us as humans and changes as we age*. 
Interesting criteria for hating people...
- explain how melanin content defines your ability (or not) to be racist. (this should be great!)
- you are suggesting that you could me more - or less racist if your skin changes shade?
- what level of melanin draws the line? 

*What about albinos? 
- They have NO melanin - are they perfect non-people for you to express your hate-problem? (which is the root cause of [your] racism).
- Your rules, not mine - I'm secure with the knowledge that color means NOTHING - it's all about CULTURE.

--- YOUR CULTURE IS CASUAL, COWARDLY HATE --- 

White-supremacy is the yin to your yang - the equal/opposite.
Hate is hate - period.
Racism is racism - period.
You judge people based on the melanin content of their skin - therefore - well, you know - racist. (the word SHOULD be made small - just like you)

You should really meet and study this man - seriously, he could teach you to have the courage of your convictions:








Martin Luther King Jr. - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


>


It's because of antivax losers like those assholes that mandates are needed. I'm generally a very understanding and compassionate person but I got nothing but disgust for pricks like that. They should be made to pay for every bit of treatment they get if it's for Covid and they aren't vaccinated. End of the line for ICU beds too. People are dying from having surgeries cancelled because the ICU beds are full of these freedumb loving covidiots.

Fuck them and the horse they rode in on!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


>


how hard is it to understand the concept of "the good of the many outweigh the good of the few" ?...the virus is contagious, anyone who has it, even asymptomatic people, that come in contact with other people, have a good chance of spreading it, then those people keep spreading it...i feel like this has been explained enough times that even the densest fucking morons should have gotten the point by now. anyone trying to claim personal privilege, personal choice, is basically saying "fuck everyone else in the world, i don't want to take the vaccine, and i don't give a fuck if i make you, and anyone you come in contact with, sick, possibly fatally"...people who refuse the vaccine are murderers...cowardly, self absorbed, ignorant murderers...
there will be a backlash when this is all over...antivaxxers will become social outcasts, deservedly so...they will become pariahs, hated by all those who lost people to the virus, and all those who did take the precautions they could to prevent the deaths of everyone they came into contact with.


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 11, 2021)

If this was something that was disfiguring, rather than just deadly, and highly contagious those knuckleheads would be first in line for the vax. 
Funny how image driven alot of people are. 
Permanently scarred, or handicapped, no problem i will get the vax. 
Protect myself, friends, and family.. Fuck that shit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Bullshit. You can still contract and transmit covid with or without vaccines and boosters. If you think the jab protects you, then get it. No need to make others get something which only protects the user, as advertised.


you're not even fucking trying is the point...you're all just saying fuck everyone else...no matter what you say in defence, thats what it comes down to, all antivaxxers are cowards who could give a fuck less about anyone else in the world...fuck each and every one of them in the ear...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're not even fucking trying is the point...you're all just saying fuck everyone else...no matter what you say in defence, thats what it comes down to, all antivaxxers are cowards who could give a fuck less about anyone else in the world...fuck each and every one of them in the ear...


My 18 year old son doesn't want to get it, but that's his choice. I've told him he should, and I could issue a mandate but I wouldn't do shit like that.


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 11, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My 18 year old son doesn't want to get it, but that's his choice. I've told him he should, and I could issue a mandate but I wouldn't do shit like that.


I feel for you. Just lost a good friend that left a 13 year old behind. I never gave him shit about it. 
He was a great person, but chose his politics over his daughters future


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 11, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> I feel for you. Just lost a good friend that left a 13 year old behind. I never gave him shit about it.
> He was a great person, but chose his politics over his daughters future


It's too bad people made this a political thing. COVID has nothing to do with politics to me.


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 11, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> COVID has nothing to do with politics to me


Personal health vs political party is a really dumb thing.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're not even fucking trying is the point...you're all just saying fuck everyone else...no matter what you say in defence, thats what it comes down to, all antivaxxers are cowards who could give a fuck less about anyone else in the world...fuck each and every one of them in the ear...


Who says I'm not trying? The jab is to protect yourself. It has nothing to do with others. That's been proven time and time again.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 11, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's too bad people made this a political thing. COVID has nothing to do with politics to me.


Politics has nothing to do with it for me.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Who says I'm not trying? The jab is to protect yourself. It has nothing to do with others. That's been proven time and time again.


no it hasn't...if you can avoid getting it, then there is NO chance of you passing it along to anyone else...why is that so fucking hard to grasp? protecting yourself IS protecting others


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5044921


I’ll take ultraviolet light recommended by King tRUMP for two hundred , Aaron


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's too bad people made this a political thing. COVID has nothing to do with politics to me.


I can top any lie you tell with just three words 

(I believe you )


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 11, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’ll take ultraviolet light recommended by King tRUMP for two hundred , Aaron


Why bring Trump and politics in to this man. I'll give you props on the Aaron thing. He's coming to Denver soon. At least I hope.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why bring Trump and politics in to this man. I'll give you props on the Aaron thing. He's coming to Denver soon. At least I hope.


Alternative treatment seemed logical to your dr. Seus meme aka Ted Cruz is an idiot 
Aaron you think he can help lol?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 11, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I can top any lie you tell with just three words
> 
> (I believe you )


How did I lie, and what about, lol? I'll give you awhile.

I got three works too.

Herb and Suds.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> How did I lie, and what about, lol? I'll give you awhile.
> 
> I got three works too.
> 
> Herb and Suds.


Propaganda is a lie 
You’re welcome


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 11, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Propaganda is a lie
> You’re welcome


What propaganda? The shit you're saying?


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> The jab doesn't help you avoid getting it. It only ostensibly prevents the clinical symptoms associated with covid 19.


It reduces the chance of getting the Delta variant, which is still the predominant strain, to about 10% compared to unvaccinated, reduces the ability to infect others by a buttload and reduces the odds of serious disease.

Masks aren't being worn to protect the wearer. They're worn by people who care about their fellow humans to reduce the chance of spreading disease to others in case they are infected but not feeling or showing any symptoms.

The great thing about this tho is the RetRumplican base is being fatally reduced 90% faster than the Dem base so by 2024 the Dems will own the House , Senate and the whole damn enchilada! 

The same thing is happening up here north of the border. The Cons are losing voters a lot faster than the Libs so maybe the NDP will get another good kick at the can. Damn near had it with Layton but the bugger had to up and die on us.  Jack!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 12, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> It reduces the chance of getting the Delta variant, which is still the predominant strain, to about 10% compared to unvaccinated, reduces the ability to infect others by a buttload and reduces the odds of serious disease.
> 
> Masks aren't being worn to protect the wearer.  They're worn by people who care about their fellow humans to reduce the chance of spreading disease to others in case they are infected but not feeling or showing any symptoms.
> 
> ...


So you don't even live here, lol. Got it.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 12, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So you don't even live here, lol. Got it.


What's that got to do with it? We're all fighting a common enemy. Or at least most of us are. The rest are too gutless to fight.

We all live at overgrow in peace so why not here?


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 12, 2021)

Assuming everybody is vaxxed, has a booster and wears their mask 24/7 ---
What about sanitizing your hands (and immediate surroundings)?

Example:
The dirtiest thing most of us handle is cash*.

Emergency Room Dr. friend pointed that out as I started earing a burrito at lunch (pre-covid incidentally).
Most of the Dr.s & Nurses at both of my local hospitals are unvaxxed and only wear masks on the floor, but sanitize their hands past the wrist constantly. - that might be a clue.

They handle C-19 constantly (9 cases today on my Wife's shift), but C-19 in the hospital staff is rare.

"Where does 95% of microbe transfer occur? Your hands." - Dr G

Do/say what you want about the vax, but please DO sanitize the parts of you that contact dirty things - like cash.

*you know the urban legend that all cash has traces of coke? It's not a rumor. That should be an indicator about how many germs our bodies intake & process daily.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 12, 2021)

BTW
Thanks for bringing this thread back on "track" such as it is! 

I don't mind heated words - even the disrespectful exchanges.
- I generally have a VERY open mind to considering opinions that are not mine and feel strongly that an honest, focused argument between intelligent people should sharpen all minds involved.
Lots of that on this thread - it's been great! 

Except where racism is concerned.
- I have NO place for that crap, and will do what must be done to expose people who espouse racist views for the human trash that they are.

So, Thanks for the argument!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So you don't even live here, lol. Got it.


you don't think Canada has a vested interest in what we do as a nation, with a 5,500 mile common border? you think they aren't our closest neighbors and watch our media, know people in the us, have family in the us? only the opinions of Americans are valid about what's going on in America? i for one value the usually coherent, intelligent perspective they allow us...this is how a fairly friendly neighbor views us...imagine how we seem to the rest of the world...and imagine how that impacts world politics and trade


----------



## shimbob (Dec 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> The jab is to protect yourself. It has nothing to do with others. That's been proven time and time again.


What's herd immunity all about?


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 12, 2021)

shimbob said:


> What's herd immunity all about?


That's when enough people are immune to a disease from either contracting the disease or being protected by a vaccine that the virus can't find enough people to infect and just dies out. Like what has happened with smallpox, polio, measles etc. There are still little pockets of those diseases around and measles for one has been making a bit of a comeback as so many people have opted out of having their kids vaccinated against it the last couple decades. The abundance of people moving around the planet makes it a lot easier to find fresh bodies to inhabit and reproduce. Look how fast Omicron has spread around the world and Delta before it.

All virus mutates as it moves from person to person. Some mutations can be almost non-infectious and the virus dies out or a much more deadly version can arise that has a much higher kill rate. That was basically the Black Plague and the Spanish flu of days gone by. The more unprotected people there are the more mutations will happen. It's a roll of the genetic dice how a new variation emerges.

The big concern is how all these unvaxxed people are plugging up the ICUs to the point that people needing them for non-Covid related illness are unable to get the treatment they need to survive. Delayed cancer surgeries alone are killing lots of people who would otherwise be treated in time to save their lives. Their deaths should also be counted among the deaths recorded to be from Covid then the numbers would reflect the reality better.

Antivaxxers are selfish, self-centred people who care little for their fellow humans.. Me me me and my freedumbs is their only concern.

If people in the 1940s had of had that same attitude we'd all be speaking German and goose-stepping our way thru life by now.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 12, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> That's when enough people are immune to a disease from either contracting the disease or being protected by a vaccine that the virus can't find enough people to infect and just dies out. Like what has happened with smallpox, polio, measles etc. There are still little pockets of those diseases around and measles for one has been making a bit of a comeback as so many people have opted out of having their kids vaccinated against it the last couple decades. The abundance of people moving around the planet makes it a lot easier to find fresh bodies to inhabit and reproduce. Look how fast Omicron has spread around the world and Delta before it.
> 
> All virus mutates as it moves from person to person. Some mutations can be almost non-infectious and the virus dies out or a much more deadly version can arise that has a much higher kill rate. That was basically the Black Plague and the Spanish flu of days gone by. The more unprotected people there are the more mutations will happen. It's a roll of the genetic dice how a new variation emerges.
> 
> ...


To your last paragraph:
Ive been doing that for close to 70
years. I am here to report comprehensive failure.

Projekt Dädalus ist sofort eingestellt.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 12, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> If people in the 1940s had of had that same attitude we'd all be speaking German and goose-stepping our way thru life by now.


Very Interesting and true - on both sides of that phrase.

Funny, "Papers please" was a nazi phrase.... but now it's ok because it's, "necessary" 
huh - didn't they say the same thing in the '30s?
- They also burned books that contained "misinformation" that could misdirect the masses. Sound familiar?
Interesting.......

Very Interesting......
(that's Arte Johnson making fun of nazis in "Laugh In" - a comedy show for those who aren't as old....)

I'm not even against the mandate, truth be told. 
- but I think being forced to show papers for restaurant / airport / etc access is a giant leap over that line. Especially given the growing evidence that C-19 is here to stay. Welcome to CCF (Covid, Cold & Flu) season.

Since that is true - and we will not be eradicating the virus anytime soon - pretty soon we should all be prepared to show our travelling papers to the authorities at every check-point as they begin setting them up. (like UCLA Medical)

Not criticizing in the least - just applying the current administration's logic to the situation. 
The next one (Harris), will be different. 
The above is simply the politics of the 1930's today.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 12, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Very Interesting and true - on both sides of that phrase.
> 
> Funny, "Papers please" was a nazi phrase.... but now it's ok because it's, "necessary"
> huh - didn't they say the same thing in the '30s?
> ...


Put your brown shirt on and wear it proud
God forbid tRUMP ever gets near the Presidency again 
But hey at least you can skip the vaccine 
There is no both sides argument to real Americans


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Put your brown shirt on and wear it proud
> God forbid tRUMP ever gets near the Presidency again
> But hey at least you can skip the vaccine
> There is no both sides argument to real Americans


Spoken like a true nazi. - your mama should be proud.

You need to review your history Suds - brown shirts were the ones requiring papers (like vax passports) and burning books (removing "misinformation").
Seriously - review that.
We should never forget what happened back then, or we are doomed to repeat it (which may explain why it isn't taught in schools anymore...)

Funny how you bring up the orange man whenever you run out of brains....
Funny how you (mistakenly) brought up my vax status - again. I'm fully vaxxed - I just don't need to virtue signal it to the internet in my sig (in all caps). 

"Real Americans" - bet you know NOTHING about serving your country. --- What a hole.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Spoken like a true nazi. - your mama should be proud.
> 
> You need to review your history Suds - brown shirts were the ones requiring papers (like vax passports) and burning books (removing "misinformation").
> Seriously - review that.
> We should never forget what happened back then, or we are doomed to repeat it (which may explain why it isn't taught in schools anymore...)


Only one party GQP
is changing history and burning books
Todays Nazi party 
Governors playing dictators 
It has a 1930’s vibe to nonracial observers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> brown shirts were the ones requiring papers (like vax passports) and burning books (removing "misinformation").
> Seriously - review that.


sounds very republican to me, i haven't seen one democrat burning books, i haven't seen one democrat trying to change the voting laws to make it harder for minorities to vote, i haven't seen one democrat organizing a white power rally....
Seriously - review that.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Only one party GQP
> is changing history and burning books
> Todays Nazi party
> Governors playing dictators
> It has a 1930’s vibe to *nonracial observers*


Interesting term - define, "nonracial" - do you mean non-Jewish (ala 1930's)? I might have a _VERY_ different view from you if that's the case...
Just, wow.

I'm VERY curious why felt that you needed to pm me the exact same message - might need to switch up your strain (or share, I haven't decided).
I don't disagree about the GOP being as corrupt as the Dems - I'm no fanboy of either party at the federal level. 

State level govs on both sides are playing dictator - I agree with you here.
- how bout ole Gav out here and his non-vaxxed, no mask family? Infuriating hypocrite almost makes me want Gray Davis back (yep, I voted for that nightmare...)

Why the excessive vitriol and complete lack of emotional control on display?
Ever try reasoning over name-calling? (your answer, "I'm too tired of you insert epithet here to use reason anymore!")

You actually make some sense when you aren't simply yelling at the screen. 
IMHO - it says A LOT about a person when they resort to "F-You" every time they run out of logic... 

On that note - you also completely avoided the question - do you sanitize your hands frequently enough?
Seriously - you're hands are the dirtiest part of you (or me), and transfer germs at a higher rate as a result.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Interesting term - define, "nonracial" - do you mean non-Jewish (ala 1930's)? I might have a _VERY_ different view from you if that's the case...
> Just, wow.
> 
> I'm VERY curious why felt that you needed to pm me the exact same message - might need to switch up your strain (or share, I haven't decided).
> ...


You and I agree on nothing 
And your nonsense about both parties blah blah blah 
Is about as far from the truth as one can get 
So no I won’t try and prove propaganda and lies are fake news 
But that is what you spew 
Putin’s puppet would be proud of you


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sounds very republican to me, i haven't seen one democrat burning books, i haven't seen one democrat trying to change the voting laws to make it harder for minorities to vote, i haven't seen one democrat organizing a white power rally....
> Seriously - review that.


Which side removed all info about hydroxychloroquine & pretty much any info other than vax?
Digital book burning is still book burning.
And don't give me that "misinformation crap". Misinformation is exposed as misinformation and left up for all to see that is in fact - misinformation.
Information is removed when information doesn't tell the story that you WANT it to tell.

Yeah - both sides are all about suppressing information these days - I just don't mind questioning them and that bothers you.

Incidentally - hydroxy..... is OTC in most countries that deal with malaria.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> You and I agree on nothing
> And your nonsense about both parties blah blah blah
> Is about as far from the truth as one can get
> So no I won’t try and prove propaganda and lies are fake news
> ...


So you believe every word from "The Party" eh?

not scary at all.....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> So you believe every word from "The Party" eh?
> 
> not scary at all.....


If you say so Comrade


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> If you say so Comrade


You are the one that's the Party fanboy sir.

I'm just wasting time clowning you while my Wife gets ready to go out.  
Could you make it a little harder please - she's lagging.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> You are the one that's the Party fanboy sir.
> 
> I'm just wasting time clowning you while my Wife gets ready to go out.
> Could you make it a little harder please - she's lagging.


Tell me about the revisionist history and book burnings of todays violent right wing ?


----------



## shimbob (Dec 13, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Incidentally - hydroxy..... is OTC in most countries that deal with malaria.


Incidentally, if you're looking to lubricate your bicycle chain they sell mayo at the grocery store. It's great for lubricating your sandwich, so it makes sense!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 14, 2021)

Reading through some of these recent posts, I think it's here to stay. How many shots are you willing to get tho? 8-12? I just got it again about a month ago.. no big deal. Back to back Covid Champion! .... and yeah, I still take IVM. Get the shots, or don't.... it's up to you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Reading through some of these recent posts, I think it's here to stay. How many shots are you willing to get tho? 8-12? I just got it again about a month ago.. no big deal. Back to back Covid Champion! .... and yeah, I still take IVM. Get the shots, or don't.... it's up to you.


as many as it takes...i've gotten a flu shot every years for the last 15 years, gotten the flu twice in 15 years...seems like decent odds to me...gotten 3 covid shots so far and as far as i know, haven't gotten covid at all...and i know i've been around people that had it...
i've quit trying to encourage people to get the shot, let them all take what they get, it just means less crazy people to vote for crazy shit, less crazy people to spread this shit, less crazy people in general....


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Reading through some of these recent posts, I think it's here to stay. How many shots are you willing to get tho? 8-12? I just got it again about a month ago.. no big deal. Back to back Covid Champion! .... and yeah, I still take IVM. Get the shots, or don't.... it's up to you.



"Famous last words!"


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 15, 2021)

rollitup said:


> "Famous last words!"


LOL!.. maybe. But like Roger said, he gets the Flu shot every year, and has had it twice in 15 years. I've only had 1 flu shot in 53 years, and have gotten it twice in my life. Granted, I am one of these Germaphobes that's constantly washing my hands and being careful, but evidence of breakthrough cases, and adverse events leads me to believe it's a risk vs. reward kinda thing.... and everyone has got to make that up in thier own minds. I don't care if you get 100 booster shots a year. If you believe that's going to protect you, jab away. Some of us just don't think there's enough long term studies to show how it's going to affect you long term, and they are willing to take that risk... Just like the vaxxed are willing to have un-studied Mrna particles injected into thier bodies. It's a choice. You can't mandate this stuff either. It would be like telling all women they have to be sterilized. What ever happened to "my body, my choice"?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 15, 2021)

.... and before you say "Thats not the same"... it is. Either way you look at it, it's population control. Disclaimer: I totally respect everyone's opinions and choices they make for themselves.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Just like the vaxxed are willing to have un-studied Mrna particles injected into thier bodies.


https://publichealth.jhu.edu/2021/the-long-history-of-mrna-vaccines
30+ years of study and it's "un-studied"...w/e you have to tell yourself...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://publichealth.jhu.edu/2021/the-long-history-of-mrna-vaccines
> 30+ years of study and it's "un-studied"...w/e you have to tell yourself...


We have humans running around with Mrna particles in them for the past 30 years?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 15, 2021)

.... I was unaware of that... my apologies, I stand corrected.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 15, 2021)

.... and why did we inject Mrna tech in people 30 years ago?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> .... and why did we inject Mrna tech in people 30 years ago?


started off with Ebola, Zika and Rabies, now they're working on hiv, cancer, herpes, respritory viruses (other than covid/sars)....lot's of possibilities


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> started off with Ebola, Zika and Rabies, now they're working on hiv, cancer, herpes, respritory viruses (other than covid/sars)....lot's of possibilities


So humans have been injected with Mrna for 30 years? Prove it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So humans have been injected with Mrna for 30 years? Prove it.


look at the link i posted...i know you know how to read...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 15, 2021)

Yeah.. I saw.. First human testing for rabies was 2013... that's not 30 years.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 15, 2021)

*First human testing for Cov19 was mid March 2020.. prior to that, no human trials were done. This was Phase 1.*


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 15, 2021)

I mean, I could study rockets for 30 years, but is my first one gonna make it to orbit and back home safely?... maybe???


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

ok, i got distracted a bit, they started studying mrna in the 1960s, moved on to in vitro tests in animals in the 70s, and first tested them on people in the 90s. the corona vaccine is the first large scale use of them...
they've been researched since the 1960s, though, so it still answers your original statement, ( willing to have un-studied Mrna particles injected into thier bodies. )...they've not only been researched, they've been researched quite a bit for over 50 years. it seems that the only real problem with them was that all the applications they were good for already had accepted vaccines that were in production by pharmaceutical companies, who had no desire to develop a product to replace something they were already producing.
with the new use of them, and the associated research, they're now excited about using them to treat hiv, herpes, cancer, and several respiratory viruses...
so, say what you will, i'm entirely comfortable taking the vaccine, and plan to keep on doing it till the virus mutates into a new strain of flu, then i'll probably get a yearly shot for that, and never think about it doing me any harm...because it doesn't.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I mean, I could study rockets for 30 years, but is my first one gonna make it to orbit and back home safely?... maybe???


yeah, hillbillies with tools from home depot are studying mrna....i have a LOT more faith in their results than i have in your skepticism...i'll continue to get the boosters, and you can continue not to...all the same to me.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, hillbillies with tools from home depot are studying mrna....i have a LOT more faith in their results than i have in your skepticism...i'll continue to get the boosters, and you can continue not to...all the same to me.


Ok cool. It's all the same to me too. You a little off tonight? You're usually as angry as your avatar. J/K bro. I hope we all see this under control some day. I got a feeling it's not tho. Unless we get to the end of the Greek Alphabet in variants, and then what are we gonna do??


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok cool. It's all the same to me too. You a little off tonight? You're usually as angry as your avatar. J/K bro. I hope we all see this under control some day. I got a feeling it's not tho. Unless we get to the end of the Greek Alphabet in variants, and then what are we gonna do??


it's christmas, i'm trying to be in a good mood for my girlfriend...thank her for me not being my at my usual level of "bastardness"..wait till after the first and i'll be back to normal, well, what passes for normal for me...
it will eventually mutate into a less contagious, less transmissible variant, and we'll start to just add mrna to the flu virus to take care of it.
i'm fairly sure that this is far from the first virus like this that has popped up, it's just the first one that has popped up since we've had international travel at this availability, and social media for nutbar assholes to spread lies and disinformation from, so the virus and the stupid bullshit about the virus have both spread like none before. the people who believe the morons on the internet and not the scientist who do the research the morons on the internet are misrepresenting and misquoting have never had this much access to misinformation, and have never had the ability to track and threaten people who are telling the truth like they have now...it's a new world, with a lot of the same old stupid fuckers in it... hooray


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> LOL!.. maybe. But like Roger said, he gets the Flu shot every year, and has had it twice in 15 years. I've only had 1 flu shot in 53 years, and have gotten it twice in my life. Granted, I am one of these Germaphobes that's constantly washing my hands and being careful, but evidence of breakthrough cases, and adverse events leads me to believe it's a risk vs. reward kinda thing.... and everyone has got to make that up in thier own minds. I don't care if you get 100 booster shots a year. If you believe that's going to protect you, jab away. Some of us just don't think there's enough long term studies to show how it's going to affect you long term, and they are willing to take that risk... Just like the vaxxed are willing to have un-studied Mrna particles injected into thier bodies. It's a choice. You can't mandate this stuff either. It would be like telling all women they have to be sterilized. What ever happened to "my body, my choice"?



I'm sorry, that's too fucking stupid to respond to.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 15, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I'm sorry, that's too fucking stupid to respond to.


Ok... thank you. Sorry if I offended you. But, I thought it was a pretty neutral response.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 15, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok... thank you. Sorry if I offended you. But, I thought it was a pretty neutral response.


There is no more neutral - nor is there a middle, or shades of grey.
Complete polarization.

So I'm told....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 15, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> There is no more neutral - nor is there a middle, or shades of grey.
> Complete polarization.
> 
> So I'm told....


There's only 50. Oh wait wrong thread.


----------



## AnnetButler (Jan 3, 2022)

It's indeed a situation that we didn't have before. The fact is that in all pandemics, there are always affected people who lost many folks and people who got through this quickly without complications. There are different opinions about the efficiency of vaccines and drugs. Recently, I read here about this drug Niclosamide that is newly used in the treatment of Covid. It's the same story as that with hydroxychloroquine. I just hope that scientists will find a drug just as effective as oseltamivir in flu. Peace to everyone


----------



## shimbob (Jan 3, 2022)

AnnetButler said:


> Recently, I read here about this drug Niclosamide that is newly used in the treatment of Covid. It's the same story as that with hydroxychloroquine.


The same story as in it will be completely ineffective as treatment?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 3, 2022)

AnnetButler said:


> It's indeed a situation that we didn't have before. The fact is that in all pandemics, there are always affected people who lost many folks and people who got through this quickly without complications. There are different opinions about the efficiency of vaccines and drugs. Recently, I read here about this drug Niclosamide that is newly used in the treatment of Covid. It's the same story as that with hydroxychloroquine. I just hope that scientists will find a drug just as effective as oseltamivir in flu. Peace to everyone


I assume you mean it is hyped but doesn’t work ?


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 3, 2022)

AnnetButler said:


> It's indeed a situation that we didn't have before. The fact is that in all pandemics, there are always affected people who lost many folks and people who got through this quickly without complications. There are different opinions about the efficiency of vaccines and drugs. Recently, I read here about this drug Niclosamide that is newly used in the treatment of Covid. It's the same story as that with hydroxychloroquine. I just hope that scientists will find a drug just as effective as oseltamivir in flu. Peace to everyone


Instead of being edited to what the moderator wanted to say , they should have just deleted the post.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Lockedin (Jan 4, 2022)

@Herb & Suds & @Roger A. Shrubber 

I kinda liked you guys better when you ran around with this sticker slapped on the backside of your prius (maybe it's time you took the sticker off).


Nevermind that most can't even coexist with the traffic around them...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 4, 2022)

Lockedin said:


> @Herb & Suds & @Roger A. Shrubber
> 
> I kinda liked you guys better when you ran around with this sticker slapped on the backside of your prius (maybe it's time you took the sticker off).
> 
> ...


Attack my country be culled from the herd 
No tolerance


----------



## Lockedin (Jan 4, 2022)

Just.
Wow.

Waaaay too easy.
- want some goo-gone to help you get the sticker off the Prius? - 

Irony - you liked some of my posts a few pages back...look for yourself. 

"Culled from the herd" - yeah, I'm sure you've been on a cull before....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 4, 2022)

Lockedin said:


> Just.
> Wow.
> 
> Waaaay too easy.
> ...


Which sock ?


----------



## Lockedin (Jan 4, 2022)

You culled a sock???
How? 
Did the neighbors get pissed?

Ohhhhh - you put a coexist sticker on a sock and want me to guess which one? That's easy:
The (far) left.

Nah.
You agreed that racism is wrong - so we DO agree on something - Love me or not! 

This has been a nice diversion - sure beat the stupid zoom meeting I was supposed to be at - didn't even involve my department!

Have a great day, Herb.
I'll see you later!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 4, 2022)

Lockedin said:


> You culled a sock???
> How?
> Did the neighbors get pissed?
> 
> ...


Living inside your head 
Lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 4, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> Instead of being edited to what the moderator wanted to say , they should have just deleted the post.


Wow! So edgy! 


I only replaced a link that may have been SPAM.


I'm sure that is too much for your tiny brain to understand, so ...

I'll make it easier for you and close this thread.


----------

